# Bah's crazy journal'o'tanks 56k, new pics 10/31 new beginning.



## Bahugo

*56 gallon*
Filter: Fluval 305
Lighting: Coralife 2x65w 6700k
Co2: Pressurized

:bounce:*Fishies* 
4 Discus
1 lonely neon tetra (Long story)
2 yoyo loaches (The reason why growing glosso in this tank was a joke, I planted 3 different batches and he got every last one of them up) 
2 kuhli loaches
2 peacock gudgeon 
2 German blue rams (breeding pair will be moved into a separate tank shortly) 
8 Panda catfish 
3 ghost shrimp icon_lol

I will get back to you on the plant list, I don't even remember what is in there, bought the plants from a local pet shop rather than from online so i don't have a clear list and they weren't all bought at once. 

*These are the oldest i have, after rescaping once~ and trimming a bunch of plants/getting rid of. *








*Failed glosso attempt #3, loaches are lucky they are funny*








*2 of the more overgrown pics before teardown, and one of my discus
















Rescaped! new driftwood! new graval path my fiance did! (she's just as hooked as I am) 
















And Mr. T! 









And this is what our dog thinks of our new hobby! :bounce::bounce: Ready! 














*


----------



## TwoStrokeKing

Looking good! Must be some happy shrimp!


----------



## Bahugo

TwoStrokeKing said:


> Looking good! Must be some happy shrimp!


Currently I only have 2 CRS and 1 CBS in the shrimp tank but they seem to be liking it thus far. Thanks for the reply :icon_mrgr

Any advice/tips are greatly appreciated


----------



## Bahugo

Update: Shrimp should be here Friday, 2 dozen CRS, and 1 dozen bee shrimp. 
Glosso is starting to grow/spread runners and my tiger lotus bulbs are all sprouting leaves and roots out, although I believe one may be green out of the three (I only payed for two red so a free green not complaining.)


----------



## Bahugo

Few berried shrimp, massive amount of German blue ram eggs, re scaped both tanks, huge updates tonight


----------



## MR.KENCADE

cant wait ! :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

BEFORE 20 gallon: 









After 20 gallon: 

























































































And a baby Tylo snail pic :flick:


----------



## TwoStrokeKing

It just keeps gettin better and better!!


----------



## Bahugo

56Gallon Redone!



























































































































MR T 









Cory party in corner!









Fatty (other pic is a younger guy) 









Pic of the rack i'm making :icon_twis


----------



## Bahugo

TwoStrokeKing said:


> It just keeps gettin better and better!!


Thanks for the reply! Hope ya see the 56 gallon updates too


----------



## Bahugo

Also I forgot to add the German Blue Ram eggs
Father guarding eggs:


----------



## Bahugo

Well woke up to eggs eating by GBR bummer.


----------



## Bahugo

Got a bit further on the rack today, anybody know of a good substrate for plants that is inexpensive. (for multiple tanks, can't stomach spending 30+ dollars on each bag when I'll need several)


----------



## Bahugo

Has anybody used Miracle Grow Organic in a shrimp tank before?


----------



## Jerrayy

Bahugo said:


> Has anybody used Miracle Grow Organic in a shrimp tank before?


I use miracle grow under a layer of play sand
If you get it, it's best to sift out the sticks and debris first


----------



## Bahugo

Jerrayy said:


> I use miracle grow under a layer of play sand
> If you get it, it's best to sift out the sticks and debris first


Will make sure to pick out the debris thanks.


----------



## Bahugo

Anybody know what size tylo snails reproduce? I have 2 adults that have produced (at least) four snails and was curious at what size they will begin breeding.


----------



## Bahugo

Racks complete will try and get a picture of it up in a bit.


----------



## Kate

YOUR 56 gallon, yeeeahrite I believe i take care of the plants and those fish wake up to me in the morning not you  lol <33


----------



## Bahugo

Kate said:


> YOUR 56 gallon, yeeeahrite I believe i take care of the plants and those fish wake up to me in the morning not you  lol <33


LoL, welcome the fiance too the forums. 

Been meaning to get pics of the rack up sorry, and got 25 shrimp today from SnS and they all arrived healthy! Will update tomorrow with pics. 

Still looking for an answer on tylo breeding size if anybody knows.


----------



## treetom

I use topsoil organic without ferts capped with kitty litter in one tank and same in ten gallon but left 2/3rds is play sand right third is kitty litter.


Here is the ten gallon cherry tank with sand/litter capped topsoil.









Never an algae issue and have had thriving shrimp colony for several months, and just had two Black Bar Endlers birth about 20 fry into it who are also doing well. No Co2, occasional small doses of ferts and Excel. PCF twist type from wal-mart 6500K. Riccia Fluitans, Najas Guadalupensis, Java Moss, Dwarf hair grass, and a Crypt I can't remember the name at the moment. 25lb bag of litter is under $4 bucks at Wal-Mart, soil is $8 bucks. Worth a shot in at least one to try.


Close up of litter side.


----------



## Bahugo

Looks good! Shrimp arrived great thanks treetom!


----------



## Bahugo

Picked up 6 more crs and 6 more cherry shrimp today from LFS. REALLY need to update pictures, on a side note I was pulling up to the garage tonight and my fiance is like "Holy crap babe back up... now turn on your lights again" and I saw literally a 4 inch wolf spider sitting on the garage door. He had the look like he wanted to eat me, then come in the house and eat my shrimp.


----------



## [email protected]

Your tanks look awesome with really healthy plants. Can't wait to see the updated pics you've been promising.


----------



## Bahugo

[email protected] said:


> Your tanks look awesome with really healthy plants. Can't wait to see the updated pics you've been promising.


Will have a few pics tonight + a updated plant list.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing

i also use topsoil! looks great!


----------



## Bahugo

20 gallon tank pics! 

Full tank shot. I took out the Didiplis Diandra and trimmed the nasty roots off, and moved it over to the right side and moved the crypto parva to the left side. looks like the glosso is starting to really take off on the right side too, don't know why the left side is so far behind. 










Glosso growth:










rotala rotundifolia rearranged it a little from previously. 










Mess of water wisteria and water sprite along with dipiplis diandra










Java Moss on the left, FLame moss on the right back branch










Hygro corymbosa Kompakt! 










Finally it has begun! "Mermaid weed"~ Proserpinaca Palustris making it's transition from emersed to immersed. 










Pregnant shrimp! I believe there is a few more but can't get them all grouped together to get a reliable count i know there is atleast 3 CRS berried right now. 
1) 








2)








3) 










A baby I got from Treetom!


















My newest addition to the 20 gallon long! 3 of these friendly guys! 










And of course some snail love!











Plant list coming next post, want to submit this before i hit backspace or something lol.


----------



## treetom

Looks great. How much substrate is in the tank (lbs)? I have a 35 hex I wanna set up for shrimp and moss only and wanted to use either Fluval stratum, ada soil, or ??? depending on cost.

_-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


----------



## Bahugo

*PLANT LIST 6/24* across both tanks

1) Anubias gracilis 
2) Anubias Barteri Var. Nana
3) Anubias Barteri Var. Nana "Petite"
4) Cryptocoryne Parva
5) Cryptocoryne Wendti Red/green
6) Cryptocorne Spiralis
7) Hygrophila Corymbosa
8) Hygrophila Corymbosa "Kompakt"
9) Hygrophila Polysperma "Tiger"
10) Eichornia Diversifolia 
11) Ludwigia Repens
12) Java Moss
13) Flame Moss 
14) Blyxia Japonica
15) Cobomba Caroliniana 
16) Rotala Rotundifola
17) Water Wisteria - Hygrophila Difformis
18) Water Sprite - Ceratopteris Thalictoides
19) Didiplis Diandra
20) Mermaid Weed - Proserpinaca Palustris 
21) Glossostigma Elatinoides
22) Alternanthera Relneckii
23) Tiger lotus Red
24) Riccia Fluitans
25) Najas Guadalupensis- Guppy grass
26) Creeping Jenny (?) Or Bacopa (sp) will get a photo id up soon
27) Needle leef ludwigia (? forget need to double check)
28) ??? Need to get a photo id of this plant. 

Probably forgetting some still.


----------



## Bahugo

treetom said:


> Looks great. How much substrate is in the tank (lbs)? I have a 35 hex I wanna set up for shrimp and moss only and wanted to use either Fluval stratum, ada soil, or ??? depending on cost.
> 
> _-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


I have 3 4.4lb bags (2kg) and maybe 2-3 pounds of flourite I couldn't scoop out. Got the 3 bags for 2 dollars each or something like that in the clearance section that's the only reason why I changed. I love the look of it compared to flourite. It is LIGHT though, be careful not to "do anything" or you will have it flying around a little sarcasm, but it is really easy to get blown/moved around. 

Did you see your shrimp up there treetom?


----------



## treetom

Yes I did. Looking nice and red. So what soil is it? You left it out.

_-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


----------



## Bahugo

treetom said:


> Yes I did. Looking nice and red. So what soil is it? You left it out.
> 
> _-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


Oh, lol the black stuff is fluval stratum. (plant stratum, not shrimp stratum)


----------



## treetom

And you got that for $2 bucks a bag??? Wish I could just find some locally.

_-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


----------



## Bahugo

treetom said:


> And you got that for $2 bucks a bag??? Wish I could just find some locally.
> 
> _-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


It was at Petland, if you go in they have those like clearance carts (usually with a bunch of used filters) and they were in there and i bought all of them lol. I knew it was a good deal if i was going to use it now or not.


----------



## Bahugo

Before I forget, counted 5 berried CRS last night. Hopefully they all won't drop their eggs (first time they have been pregnant).


----------



## Bahugo

feeding frenzy

































:fish1:


----------



## Bahugo

Finally picked up Miracle Grow Organic for starting the rack will pick up sand tomorrow walmart only had crappy torn open sand left. Debating if it will go in this journal or a new one. I believe my fiance (Forum name Kate) is going to take of the 56g in a different journal. 

Also going to "Seriously" give breeding my rams a go and debating if that will be a part of the rack thread or this one (if i start a rack thread). 

Opinions?


----------



## treetom

Separate would be easier to follow but more work for you.

Keep me posted on the Rams. Hard to come by in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Bahugo

treetom said:


> Separate would be easier to follow but more work for you.
> 
> Keep me posted on the Rams. Hard to come by in my neck of the woods.


I'll consider you my first buyer


----------



## Bahugo

Well have pics so i'll probably be starting a thread for my rack! So treetom watch out for some gbr's lol


----------



## TwoStrokeKing

I love german blue rams so much.. i wish i had softer water


----------



## Bahugo

TwoStrokeKing said:


> I love german blue rams so much.. i wish i had softer water


I just posted the journal if you're interested in following =)


----------



## Bahugo

What is everybodies take on breeding box's for shrimp? It is driving me nuts trying to "follow" the berried females when there is so much plant cover.


----------



## treetom

Bahugo said:


> What is everybodies take on breeding box's for shrimp? It is driving me nuts trying to "follow" the berried females when there is so much plant cover.


Seems to be the way to go. I will be getting some myself in the near future to start to bring up the red coloration in my herd.

_-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


----------



## Bahugo

Tore out some of the Water Sprite tonight to try to get something else to take over: 









All of the shrimp were secretly cussing at me because they need a new hiding spot now. :icon_twis


----------



## sewingalot

You have some nice tanks in your home, I really like the last picture you've taken. You have really improved since starting out and your pictures have gotten better along the way, too.  Keep up the good work. 

P.S. Jealous of your fauna in your tanks. You have some nice looking fish and shrimp!


----------



## Bahugo

Anybody have any good ideas on what I can do to my 56g tank? I hate column tanks... I will never own one again after this. If it wasn't fully stocked/light/co2'd I would throw some cichlids in there and call it a day.


----------



## treetom

Bahugo said:


> Anybody have any good ideas on what I can do to my 56g tank? I hate column tanks... I will never own one again after this. If it wasn't fully stocked/light/co2'd I would throw some cichlids in there and call it a day.


Post a pic of it to help the thougt process. What critters don't you have, that you have never had (but like) that won't eat plants. Think about those types of critters as a possibility. Or a species tank like killies. Or just a community tank like my 58. A bit of everything for fun.

_-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


----------



## sewingalot

If I had a taller tank like that, I'd do a pretty sword as the center piece or even an Amazon. They are gorgeous, but get to tall for most tanks.


----------



## Bahugo

Does anybody know how to "split" hygro corymbosa "kompact" apart?


----------



## Bahugo

Tease! Will have updates of both tanks tonight with a bunch of photo's both getting rehauled.


----------



## sewingalot

You just cut the hygro apart. It's like any other stem plant. Or you can top it and leave the bottom and plant the top and leave the bottom to branch. Looking forward to the updates!


----------



## Bahugo

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. So where to begin. I think I will put pics up of the 56g first. Kate did a lot better job taking in between pics than I did. She worked on the 56g mostly while I worked on the 20g. 

*Before. 









Plants out driftwood before!









Empty!

















Driftwood in and 2 plants. *Rea ranged the driftwood. there is only one on the floor now laying sideways to help with flow so no dead spots for algae to bloom. 









*3 plants









more plants










All plants in. 









Filled the last few inches










20 gallon now. *I intended on taking nice stage by stage updates... but it didn't work out haha. 
*before* If you notice in the before picture you notice the floating pad of riccia... this is how this all began cause I wanted to tie it down. 
*








*
*the log... *this is pre-boil, regular printer paper to show size. 









*Left side emptied*









*Fast forward *forgot to take the in between pictures.... 

*Full tank shot:

















Right side:


















Middle: 

































Left side
*New driftwood piece 

















*Hygro kompakt spit into two:
*









*blyxa japonica *I love the coloration of this plant, if it keeps growing up I would let it lol. 
*









Riccia on the driftwood
















*this is a top view so pardon the ripples. 









*The third piece of driftwood *this has always been in here but it's pretty blended into the other driftwood/along the back wall. Overhead view of it showing the anubias nana petite









*HM cluster* hope this fills out I would love having a dense part of this in the tank. 









*rotala rotundifolia *This plant got hacked up and instead of it being in the front right corner it is now in the back left behind the mermaid weed and the new piece of driftwood. I want it to form a dense forest/bush back there. Pretty sure what I had turned into roughly 20~ stems . 


















That is all for now. Hope you guys enjoy. :fish1:



*
*


----------



## Bahugo

It's so empty around here during the holiday time! My Riccia was pearling hardcore today, will try and get a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew

AWESOME TANKS!!!!

I really, really love the shrimp tank layout!!!:drool::drool::drool: I haven't done much reading on that substrate, yet, but I really like it!!! And from what I can see the plants really like it too! I am wanting to setup a shrimp tank, and after seeing Yours I know exactly how I will! 

So what are the dimensions on the 56g? The mot current setup looks very nice! 

DO You do anything special to Your tank water,other than add ferts, or does it come from the tap able to grow plants like that? 

Again I am ENVIOUS of the Shrimp Tank!!!:icon_mrgr

Yall keep up the awesome work!!!
Drew


P.S. I notice in the Shrimp Tank the color of the light is different in some pics vs. others ( 1st page) is it different bulbs, or camera settings???


----------



## Bahugo

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> AWESOME TANKS!!!!
> 
> I really, really love the shrimp tank layout!!!:drool::drool::drool: I haven't done much reading on that substrate, yet, but I really like it!!! And from what I can see the plants really like it too! I am wanting to setup a shrimp tank, and after seeing Yours I know exactly how I will!
> 
> So what are the dimensions on the 56g? The mot current setup looks very nice!
> 
> DO You do anything special to Your tank water,other than add ferts, or does it come from the tap able to grow plants like that?
> 
> Again I am ENVIOUS of the Shrimp Tank!!!:icon_mrgr
> 
> Yall keep up the awesome work!!!
> Drew
> 
> 
> P.S. I notice in the Shrimp Tank the color of the light is different in some pics vs. others ( 1st page) is it different bulbs, or camera settings???


I love the new substrate in the shrimp tank, you have to be careful because it is really light though if you hit it to hard with water (from top offs or wc's) it will swish around.

The 56g is 30x18x24 inches. 

The 56g column tank gets dry ferts. both tanks have pressurized co2. The only thing I put into the shrimp tank (and people will probably laugh) is calcium. Which, in all seriousness, ever since I started using my plants have taken off. I have read around that lack of calcium stunts plant growth. I actually added it because my shrimp were having issues molting, now i just put in 1ml a day for probably a month-1.5months and no ill effects from shrimp, I see healthy molts all the time and my plants seem like they are thriving even without ferts of any kind. I would add ferts if i could find a measuring spoon small enough. 

It's a different camera, and I'm pretty sure most of the first set of pictures were taken with the 50/50 10k/antic bulb that comes stock with the setup. I use 6700k on all my bulbs now.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew

roud:Cool Deal!!!

I might PM Ya when I start setting up my Shrimp Tank if it is OK, as You have done a great job with Yours, and it is almost exactly what I was picturing in my mind as what I am wanting to setup!!! Great Minds must think alike!!!:flick::flick::flick:

Thanks of the info, and Take Care,
Drewroud:


----------



## Bahugo

no problem i'll answer any questions ya got. You can PM me or just comment here.


----------



## sewingalot

Tanks are looking really nice with the rescape! I love how pretty that blyxa looks. What is your dosing schedule with this tank?


----------



## treetom

Hey, a bit of a heads up to you and any that don't know. Riccia can be put on your hardscape at half the thickness you have in your photo's and still get great results. This comes in handy to those who don't have as much to go around as you did. Thanks for reading my "Tip of the Day".


----------



## Wingsdlc

Looks like you have some very healthy plants! Keep playing and you will get it how you want it.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Tanks are looking really nice with the rescape! I love how pretty that blyxa looks. What is your dosing schedule with this tank?


The 56g column tank gets dry ferts. both tanks have pressurized co2.

20 gal) The only thing I put into the shrimp tank (and people will probably laugh) is calcium. Which, in all seriousness, ever since I started using my plants have taken off. I have read around that lack of calcium stunts plant growth. I actually added it because my shrimp were having issues molting, now i just put in 1ml a day for probably a month-1.5months and no ill effects from shrimp, I see healthy molts all the time and my plants seem like they are thriving even without ferts of any kind. I would add ferts if i could find a measuring spoon small enough. 

I thought you read my posts *sadface* this was like two posts up. lol I'm just giving you a hard time. But yeah they both get co2, 56g=dry fertz, 20g=calcium.


----------



## Bahugo

Went pic crazy trying to get pics of my riccia today, some are from earlier some are from later in the day. 

*Riccia Pearling!

























Bad pic of riccia but i really like how my Rotala Rotundifolia looks in this:









Shrimp playing in the bubbles:









Tylo snail playing in the bubbles: 









Java Moss pearling!!!!









Shrimp knocking bubbles off my Blyxa 









Prego on my cryp









This guy got camera shy:









Glosso through the eyes of a shrimp:









Peak-a-booooooo Can you spot the oto!









Happy 4th!
*


----------



## treetom

I don't gas my tank with the Riccia in it. I would love to see it pearl like that.


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that Riccia looks happy.


----------



## Bahugo

treetom said:


> I don't gas my tank with the Riccia in it. I would love to see it pearl like that.


It's pretty amazing looking haha. I have bubbles floating up everywhere in my tank, I tried taking a video of it but it looked horrible and you could barley see any of the bubbles. Stupid camera phones. haha



hydrophyte said:


> Wow that Riccia looks happy.


Thanks! I love you're tanks! Thank you for stopin by. :icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

I really want to try getting a school of these for my shrimp tank. >.>
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Corydoras&species=hastatus&id=272


----------



## Bahugo

morning


----------



## sewingalot

Those cories are really cute, but would they eat the shrimp? By the way, the shot of your rotala rotundfolia is really awesome. Makes me want this plant again.


----------



## jayjigga

I'm definitely sub'in to your thread! You and I berried at the same time. I hope we have success the first time around. Which LFS do you shop at? I live on the northside, but I'll drive anywhere for some goodies. Love the tank progression. Seeing your journal makes me what to get off ma bum and start my journals for my 20L and my 37G rescape. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Those cories are really cute, but would they eat the shrimp? By the way, the shot of your rotala rotundfolia is really awesome. Makes me want this plant again.


I don't know, I have heard that the "dwarf/pygmy" cory's wont eat shrimp but who knows. I really enjoy my Rotala Rotundfolia. 



jayjigga said:


> I'm definitely sub'in to your thread! You and I berried at the same time. I hope we have success the first time around. Which LFS do you shop at? I live on the northside, but I'll drive anywhere for some goodies. Love the tank progression. Seeing your journal makes me what to get off ma bum and start my journals for my 20L and my 37G rescape. Thanks for sharing!


Honestly there isn't many shops where I can reliably say I buy things from. Only store would be Palos Pet shop, but its only worth going there on friday's on shipment day and it's hit or miss sometimes he gets some good things, sometimes he gets nada. 

PICS!!!!!

Momma tylo!









The newest baby tylo snail! Isn't he so cute?! :hihi: He's honestly like (__) < that big. I'm up too 5 babies and the two parents! 

















Picture of my cory's in my 56g my gf got this picture yesterday... They are lined up for the race to begin! haha (we have more then 3, these were the ones that were sitting there though) The swim all day in the current then will go under the tree or something and take a breather then go right back at it. Sometimes when they are doing circles one will get really close to the surface and will cause a little current from behind him... looks like a mini-jaws haha!


----------



## Bahugo

I'm going to try and get some pics up today since it has been one week since everything got replanted in both tanks.


----------



## Bahugo

*20g!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Kompact bushes shaping up nice after splitting:









Anubias petite getting pretty bushy!









Blyxa: *picture doesn't do it any justice this thing looks amazing. 









*Riccia growing quick!

























R. Rotundifolia starting to grow out. *
*









**NEW PLANT!
*

















*56gallon!
*









*Loach!









RAM!









Baby tears after ram went back in tank: :thumbsdow









NEW PLANT!!!! *(well technically the baby tears are too) same plant as 20g. (it's on the left side)


----------



## sewingalot

This is one of my favorite pictures now:









So cute! You are getting better on your pictures, overall. Much sharper. Good work! By the way, the cory picture is tugging at my heart strings.

I love the rescaped tanks. Much more natural looking to me now. Do you know the name of your new plant? I think I had that before.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> This is one of my favorite pictures now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! You are getting better on your pictures, overall. Much sharper. Good work! By the way, the cory picture is tugging at my heart strings.
> 
> I love the rescaped tanks. Much more natural looking to me now. Do you know the name of your new plant? I think I had that before.


Kate took that picture... I am secretly bad at taking pictures (most the time). 

I do know the name of the plant! hydro hottoniiflora Second link!


----------



## sewingalot

Hahaha! I tell you that I think you are getting better with the camera and I really like this picture the best and it turns out it's Kate taking it. Priceless. :icon_redf

I was thinking that was the plant. I had that up until a few weeks ago. It just suddenly melted overnight on me. I tried changing the water parameters on my tank, and it apparently didn't appreciate it. Oops....

You do realize I am mentally listing plants I want now thanks to this thread. I am blaming you for flaring up my collectoritis.


----------



## Bahugo

Hah! Well I will have to send you trimmings one day, what plants from my tank were added to your list?


----------



## sewingalot

Rotala, glosso and that cute red tipped hygro. Thanks a lot for the offer. I may take you up on it in the fall.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Rotala, glosso and that cute red tipped hygro. Thanks a lot for the offer. I may take you up on it in the fall.


I would imagine by then I would have a bucket full of each of them... especially if my glosso were to grow emersed. I have 2 pails of glosso in there, and my carpet in the tank is filling in nicely. I already have like 30 rotala trimmings in the 20g tank in the rack journal I tried planting them 4-6" each too see if they would branch out alot... Kate replaced the Rotala in the 56g with the new plant, we bought 4 bunches (Of the hydro rottiinflora) from my LFS cause we check in every Friday and usually he doesn't get anything of interest so we got it quick before it got contaminated by his tanks. 

I feel bad because the store has been around since I was a baby, yet now it seems to be dying and especially with the economy. I always offer to help out (because they *need* the help to pick up and fix up some of the lights and clean up, I feel like it is way to much work for mom and pops), but I feel like they can't afford it (not like I would get paid alot). So I always check in their on friday's and do my rounds to help out. Truth be told they are very cheap (1.99 a cherry shrimp, 3.50 a CRS, cheap plants and fish) and overall I can't say I have any complaints about anything that came from their store. All their plants have grown, non rotted, all their shrimp are healthy and haven't had any issues with their fish. Funny thing is at first when I started my shrimp tank I was frustrated with the pop because I kept asking to get shrimp in so I went too a "higher quality" fish store which specializes mostly in salt water and ordered 2 dozen CRS and paid more for the shrimp, and feel like I got a much lower grade. Realistically we have probably kept him going for an extra month if they are struggling bad, it does seem like they have been ordering less fish, and plants lately. I overheard him talking to a customer when we went in their last time and I heard a "if things don't pick up with the economy even we are gonna have to quit and close up" or something along those lines... It was kind of sad to hear, but who knows, they have been there that long and never were "bumping" I would imagine they are still doing "ok". If they picked up some they would probably help business alot, heh. Although, if they do close up shop we better get first dibs on things for cheap for how much we go in there. :red_mouth

Ok now that that little rant is done. 

Two questions! 
1) What is the best way to trim java moss? It is growing like a week in my shrimp tank, and it is about time to hack it back some.

2) My 56g, we haven't put ferts in for almost 2 weeks and things honestly seem happier, has anybody experienced this with dry ferts? I felt like when we put ferts in we had an algea outbreak... Took everything out a week and a half ago when we rescaped and scrubbed/cleaned it off and it hasn't seemed to return.. kind of scared to do dry ferts again if it is the issue. Any pointers? The plants are growing, still look healthy it's not like they are dying without the ferts but I would like to be able to use the ferts seeing as I "wanted the good ferts so got dry ferts so I could do ei dosing for best plant growth".


----------



## sewingalot

Awesome. We'll do a trade or I'll just buy off of you in the fall then. I'll be pestering you I'm sure. 

Sucks about the LFS. I hate that for them. We had an excellent store not far from my house. There was a fish guy, Brian that worked there that was amazing. He'd not sugar coat things, would tell you not to buy a fish if he didn't think you could handle it, things like that. Sadly, the owner of the store passed away and the sons have run the store into the ground. Brian left and now the place is miserable to go visit. Half the fish are sick, most of the tanks are empty and the rest are filthy from lack of maintenance. And for some stupid reason, half the store's been turned into a non-pet store. Worst part is the new workers are rude and ignorant. I don't understand it. There's my rant for you to commiserate. 

I either pulled it out in handfuls, or I would just cut it with scissors and net out the floating pieces. I personally liked ripping it off. It was very therapeutic. 

Number two is a tricky question. Most will tell you that algae isn't caused by nutrients, but I'm not certain. I think algae is always in a tank waiting for a chance to find favorable conditions. What they are depends on the algae in my own little experiments. I don't dose heavily anymore. I've found though, that some plants can take 4 weeks or so to show deficiencies. By then you really start wondering whats going on. I say watch your plants, if you see declining health, add some ferts. See if you notice improvement. If you start seeing negative effects, back off, see what happens. Observe with each change for a few weeks, notate it and then see what works best for you. There is no right or wrong way. Some tanks need little ferts, others need a lot. Just remember the higher the light, the quicker the plant absorbs fertilizers and the more co2 will be required.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Awesome. We'll do a trade or I'll just buy off of you in the fall then. I'll be pestering you I'm sure.


Or I will find a way to get your address and you will get a mystery box on your door step one day. Maybe, just maybe. Never know. Depends on if you keep bringing posts into my journals! roud:


----------



## sewingalot

Nah, you'll never find it. I won't relinquish my address! No need to bribe for posts.  As anyone can tell by my post count, I like to jabber about fish and plants and anything really. Even if that means I am wrong 99% of the time. Algae is my favorite subject. No one loves the little buggers on here, so I do!


----------



## Bahugo

So I am becoming really frustrated with my fluval edge prefilter... I feel as if it is getting super flimsy and is requiring more frequent cleanings. Before I would have it so it was just at the end of the filter in take, and no strainer underneath. Doing it that way i never really had issues with the circulation slowing, then it like con-caved on itself and wouldn't stay "stiff" and kept slowing circulation tremendously. So I last WC I pulled the prefilter over the strainer and put it on that way, but now i feel as if it is slowing down already. 

It's only annoying because at first it would have to get cleaned every other week, or more. Now I feel like I have to clean it every few days or else my flow rate is 1/8th. . .


----------



## sewingalot

Sounds like junk. Have you contacted them for advice on the filter? Maybe it's not reusable after a month? I gave up long ago and just started using cheap sponges or that loofah stuff wrapped around the intake.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Sounds like junk. Have you contacted them for advice on the filter? Maybe it's not reusable after a month? I gave up long ago and just started using cheap sponges or that loofah stuff wrapped around the intake.


The prefilter is only like 2.50 at petsmart, I just don't get why it would work great then progressively loose it's rigidity even if it is cleaned... Maybe if i got another one and took the current one out so it could dry out it would become "stiff" again? Or just take it off and let the babies get sucked up and grow out in my filter... because I'm evil haha. :icon_evil That way when it feels like I have no babies ever I can have a second hope within the filter. :red_mouth


----------



## Bahugo

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sometimes... I really wish I could rip plants out of my shrimp tank and not care if my filter is showing. I hate how the sponge/filter looks when it isn't hidden. BUT when it is hidden, and I want to clean off the sponge i end up knocking out plants. There was a lot of pg-13 material being muttered under my breath while cleaning out the prefilter and trying to replant the plants.


----------



## treetom

My Aquaclear 20 is starting to die in my shrimp tank. It's only about two years old which seems young for failing. I thought about going to a penguin 100 or 150. Maybe I should go sponge? Are you saying only the pre filter is going bad, or the filter is? 

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


----------



## nonconductive

nice tank. love the snails and silver angel


----------



## Bahugo

treetom said:


> My Aquaclear 20 is starting to die in my shrimp tank. It's only about two years old which seems young for failing. I thought about going to a penguin 100 or 150. Maybe I should go sponge? Are you saying only the pre filter is going bad, or the filter is?
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


The filter is amazing, the pre-filter is a pain though.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> nice tank. love the snails and silver angel


Thanks! :bounce: I wish I could turn my stump into a anubias stump like yours haha.


----------



## nonconductive

welcome. you better start now then or else you'll be an old man by the time it fills in.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> welcome. you better start now then or else you'll be an old man by the time it fills in.


So I will look like this: Image from here for copyright police










by the time my stump fills in like this: (image from your journal)










Is that what you're saying? :icon_mrgr

I think I would be content with that as long as I can keep the rocking chair. :red_mouth


----------



## nonconductive

lol, yea pretty much. unless you feel like buying 100 or so dollars worth like i did.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> lol, yea pretty much. unless you feel like buying 100 or so dollars worth like i did.


Well, I don't have 100 dollars for anubias so I better get the rocking chair off the poarch. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

nice looking tank rich! im subscribed so we can bother you here too


----------



## Bahugo

So.. I bumped the shrimp tank up too like 74.5 degrees today. I keep reading everywhere on shrimpnow that is the best temp for breeding and baby survival. (Well, 24 degrees celcius +/- 2 degrees) I'm at a tick under 24 degrees. In all seriousness they seem much more colored and active since bumping it up from 68 degrees. Also they will birth quicker. 

My HM is starting to grow sideways on the substrate= annoying. It is getting intertwined with my glosso. 

I can't keep my stupid glass diffuser suction cupped too the side of the tank = annoying. It just floated up as I was typing this. 

My rotala rotundifolia is starting to fill in = happy. Should be more noticeable when I take pics this weekend. 

Might have some random pics tonight = random. 

Cooked cheeseburgers tonight = jealous bob.


----------



## orchidman

soo jeleous! i had leftovers. made a salad w/ chicken. then a fruit smoothie from fresh blueberries. just sayin...  pics


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> soo jeleous! i had leftovers. made a salad w/ chicken. then a fruit smoothie from fresh blueberries. just sayin...  pics


Here's some pics! 

*56g! 

















Where is my loach hiding??? *









*Fatty!
*









*Lizard Loach:









20g* no full tank shots yet, will wait for weekly update for that. 
*Shrimp playing in Riccia:* this stuff is growing fast btw.









*Feeding time:* I missed getting the CRS in the pic, they came later... this was like 2 hours ago, now there is a shrimp stampede on the food. 

















*HM growing and rooting sideways*: Some is still growing up, but there are 3~ strands going left, and 3~ strands going back but you can't see in this picture. 









*One of the baby tylos *and a hand full of evil pond snails... I am so making a snail trap sometime soon. Anybody want 123412453255555444 snails?


----------



## nonconductive

you've got a nice jungle going on!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> you've got a nice jungle going on!



Thank you. Had to fight buying three more anubias today to attempt a stump today... thinking about your tank had me like (.) that close too buying them. 

However, I got 8 Julii cory's! For 3.99 each! Because, yes BOB, Cory's are amazing.


----------



## orchidman

woohooo!!! i love julii cories. i think they are my favorites


----------



## nonconductive

well i'll forgive you for not buying the anubias because i love corys as well.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> well i'll forgive you for not buying the anubias because i love corys as well.


I couldn't justify paying 6$ for a rhizome that was the size of my pinky nail... realistically me and kate are two of the only people that shops at the store, so when they grow a little bit maybe I'll pick them up. lol They were still in the shipping bag (I know when he gets his stuff lol) and from what i saw they were too tiny for 6$ each. 

But the juli cats are amazing... I don't think my panda's know what to think about them! lol


----------



## nonconductive

my pandas didnt know what to think of the skunks when i added them, now theyre all lovey dovey.


----------



## orchidman

lol! i like julii's better than pandas.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> lol! i like julii's better than pandas.


Them be fighting words! lol, kidding, but I do have a special place for panda's since they were my first cory cat!


----------



## nonconductive

ill just stand by and watch you two duke it out.


----------



## Bahugo

I really want to rearrange my 20g but i have no idea on how I would do it.. 










This is a full tank shot from last week.


----------



## treetom

I'd let it go for now. It looks good. Why mess up a good thing?

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bahugo

treetom said:


> I'd let it go for now. It looks good. Why mess up a good thing?
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


I totally redid the tank yesterday :icon_conf not sure I like how it turned out.


----------



## Bahugo

Bahugo said:


> I totally redid the tank yesterday :icon_conf not sure I like how it turned out.


Ok, so after staring at it... I hated how it turned out. So I tore everything out again, and replanted. It's pretty cool looking now. Will have pics tomorrow.


----------



## nonconductive

FTS looks good. wheres the new scape pics?


----------



## sewingalot

Now I know how everyone else feels coming back to a journal that's had lots of discussions. Such fun catching up on all the reading. I need to run away more often. :hihi:

Rich - I see that you are doing well with those shrimp! You'll need to uproot that one strand of HM or it'll keep growing side ways. I try not to trim it too short as it tends to creep in higher light. And once again, you have me missing another plant. Did you know if you grow it emersed, it looks very similar to HC? Very difficult to tell the differences.

Love the hiding loach. "Do I look fat in this log?" Hahaha. Cute.


----------



## orchidman

i agree!! FTS now!


----------



## Bahugo

incoming pics, I am uploading them now! You two better be prepared!


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> incoming pics, I am uploading them now! You two better be prepared!


i'm sitting down, if that helps.


----------



## orchidman

im cleaning... but waiting


----------



## nonconductive

waiting......................................................


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> i'm sitting down, if that helps.


It will, because you will get blown away on how bad I butchered my tank! :hihi:



orchidman said:


> im cleaning... but waiting


Well here you go!

*56g:*

*FTS:









One of the new cory cats: *(sorry bad pic, it was taken by me lol)









*Fatty doing fatty things: *and my pleco healthy again eating algae cruising around alot was worried about him before, and a panda cat, and a ram 

















*Now the 20g... oh what did I do. 
Before FTS: 








Tear down of driftwood: *Filled two tubs with java moss
*









Note: *I did not reuse the new piece of driftwood, I tossed it. When I took it out, it was the most foul smell you could ever picture. And when I took the riccia off trying not to pass out from the smell, or vomit (whichever came first), i noticed the driftwood was covered by a disgusting sludge slime. Between the smell and the slime I tossed it. 

*Attempt one "The miserable fail"*: I blame *Non-C* for this attempt... getting my hopes up thinking I could pull off a anubias stump. :hihi:
*The stump*
















*The right side: *my goal was to allow the filter to be less covered by plants so I could get easier access when I needed to clean it
*








**The left side: 









OH THE DISGUST:* Waited about 24 hours, maybe, and I just couldn't look at it anymore. Tore everything apart... again.

*The Final Product: *I am really happy with the layout now, I have high hopes for when it fills in. 
*FTS:

















Left side: *Hard to get a decent pic to show the angle of the driftwood 
*

















































Middle shot: *I still want a dense rotala rotundifolia forest/bush.. Added some background plantage behind where the rotala will grow in. 
*









Right side: *Chopped a piece of driftwood and covered it with the flame moss, this is my "plan" to hide the filter from view somewhat, and not have it barren. *









Random shots:
Dwarf hairgrass:*Added this to make a "blend" in levels (if it fills in) from the glosso ground cover, to the dense planting in the background. If that makes sense. This way it will be more of a stair case up from midground to background, not just glosso > 12 inch bush. Do you get the idea? 









*Anubias nana "petite": *I was actually suprised how much I had of this when I took it off the hiden piece of driftwood (in my old tank shots you will see a piece of driftwood in the background that I suction cupped too the wall which held my petites). I originally planted like a third of this much, it grew surprisingly fast. 









*Some of my anubias nana: *I ended up cutting the two rhizomes I had in half so I had 4 now. I have three in this section, the forth is on the top left of the driftwood you can probably see it in a earlier pic. 









I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, I think I will love it once everything fills in. 

*Notes:
1) *If you think you are cool like *Non-C* and can have a Anubias stump, without a bunch of anubias, you are wrong. :hihi::red_mouth*

2) *I added *Dwarf hairgrass, **Hygrophila Polysperma "Tiger"* (like 1 4"stem on the left side of the rotala at the tip of the driftwood), *Eichornia Diversifolia* (several 3-4 inch stems behind the rotala on the right side)
*
3) *I am going to start dry dosing the 20g, I feel like my plants are very stunted in growth. 

*4) *Comment me! I want to know what you guys think.


----------



## Bahugo

*Note # 5*
The main piece of driftwood in all the pics of the 20g is the same piece just rotated, flipped, banged on, dropped a few times, and thrown against a wall (sarcasm, but same piece in all the pics).


----------



## sewingalot

Bahugo said:


> *Attempt one "The miserable fail"*: I blame *Non-C* for this attempt... getting my hopes up thinking I could pull off a anubias stump. :hihi:
> *The stump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> **Notes:
> 1) *If you think you are cool like *Non-C* and can have a Anubias stump, without a bunch of anubias, you are wrong. :hihi::red_mouth*
> 
> 2) *I added *Dwarf hairgrass, **Hygrophila Polysperma "Tiger"* (like 1 4"stem on the left side of the rotala at the tip of the driftwood), *Eichornia Diversifolia* (several 3-4 inch stems behind the rotala on the right side)
> *
> 3) *I am going to start dry dosing the 20g, I feel like my plants are very stunted in growth.
> 
> *4) *Comment me! I want to know what you guys think.


I literally laughed like an old man reading this. I really think you could pull this off IF you stuck with the smaller petite anubias. Like the top ones are too big for the scape, but the little guys are perfect and looks lovely.

1. Trying to be like non-c also requires finding a way to annoy me first (post without capital letters) and then becoming one of my favorite pals through mutual common ground (thinking I'm the cat's meow). :hihi:

4. Love the new layout here:


----------



## nonconductive

digging the new scape. good job!

my only complaint would be your lack of thumb tacks


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> digging the new scape. good job!
> 
> my only complaint would be your lack of thumb tacks


I thought you said that that was your thing too keep Sewingalot in your journal.. 

So, I dosed my first set of dry doses in my shrimp tank... waiting to start counting dead ones (my bad luck). :icon_twis


----------



## nonconductive

now that im at home and can really look at your pics without being secretive, i like it even more! i cant wait for it to fill in!

see but the thumbtacks originaly serve a purpose before being turned into a torture regime.


----------



## orchidman

looks good!! do you have a plant list?


----------



## Bahugo

Bahugo said:


> *PLANT LIST 6/24* across both tanks
> 
> 1) Anubias gracilis
> 2) Anubias Barteri Var. Nana
> 3) Anubias Barteri Var. Nana "Petite"
> 4) Cryptocoryne Parva
> 5) Cryptocoryne Wendti Red/green
> 6) Cryptocorne Spiralis
> 7) Hygrophila Corymbosa
> 8) Hygrophila Corymbosa "Kompakt"
> 9) Hygrophila Polysperma "Tiger"
> 10) Eichornia Diversifolia
> 11) Ludwigia Repens
> 12) Java Moss
> 13) Flame Moss
> 14) Blyxia Japonica
> 15) Cobomba Caroliniana
> 16) Rotala Rotundifola
> 17) Water Wisteria - Hygrophila Difformis
> 18) Water Sprite - Ceratopteris Thalictoides
> 19) Didiplis Diandra
> 20) Mermaid Weed - Proserpinaca Palustris
> 21) Glossostigma Elatinoides
> 22) Alternanthera Relneckii
> 23) Tiger lotus Red
> 24) Riccia Fluitans
> 25) Najas Guadalupensis- Guppy grass
> 26) Creeping Jenny (?) Or Bacopa (sp) will get a photo id up soon
> 27) Needle leef ludwigia (? forget need to double check)
> 28) ??? Need to get a photo id of this plant.
> 
> Probably forgetting some still.


That's the most recent list... not all are in the 20g though.


----------



## orchidman

thanks  i love the new scape


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> thanks  i love the new scape


Np! 

So found one dead shrimp today, not sure if it is from the stress of rescaping 2 days in a row, or the ferts. I would imagine the stress from rescaping, the first time i rescaped month ago i had a few pass off... In all seriousness, I can't say that I am surprised. :thumbsdow


----------



## nonconductive

sucks about the shrimp, prolly from the rescape.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> sucks about the shrimp, prolly from the rescape.


Yeah, I haven't seen any other dead ones though. 

Survival of the smartest! All the shrimp were probably yelling at him to move so he didnt get a piece of driftwood dropped on him or something lol.


----------



## nonconductive

maybe he was like one of those people that won't evacuate when a natural disaster comes.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> maybe he was like one of those people that won't evacuate when a natural disaster comes.


Yeah, I was picturing him staring at the item that hit him... Kind of like those people in news broadcasts that stand and watch the tidal wave come at them. 

In all seriousness I don't know if he got hit by anything, but it's funner imagining it that way.


----------



## orchidman

hahah! 

what kind of shrimp is in your profile picture?


----------



## the planter

orchidman said:


> hahah!
> 
> What kind of shrimp is in your profile picture?


 
crs?


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> hahah!
> 
> what kind of shrimp is in your profile picture?





the planter said:


> crs?


Yeah it's a CRS.


----------



## jayjigga

How's your experience with the gudgeon's and the shrimp? Or are those in separate tanks from your shrimp? I couldn't find enough experiences online, but you'd be a nice local source of info


----------



## Bahugo

jayjigga said:


> How's your experience with the gudgeon's and the shrimp? Or are those in separate tanks from your shrimp? I couldn't find enough experiences online, but you'd be a nice local source of info


They are in separate tanks. I would imagine the Peacock gudgeon would devour shrimplets if given the chance.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Yeah it's a CRS.


oh, did you do some editing to the picture? doesnt look like a normal crs


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> oh, did you do some editing to the picture? doesnt look like a normal crs


Pretty sure I posterized it for fun lol.


----------



## orchidman

nice. looks really cool. like a wine red shrimp


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> nice. looks really cool. like a wine red shrimp


:red_mouth

So, 
After reading around on shrimpnow... my co2 will stay on 24/7 without any o2 at nights. 

I be tired. 

I am becoming highly annoyed with my co2 diffuser. I can't clean it for the life of me. I tried putting excel ontop and letting it run, nada... I tried putting h202 on top and letting it run, nada... I put it in a tub with h2o2 for a few hours, nada... It just won't unclog. All the bubbles come out of one side along the rim for like a half inch. I don't have any bleach, or I would try that... 

Any options? 

Truth be told if i don't figure something out, I am going to attempt to sand the side that is clogged not touching the clear side and see what happens. 

HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP ME. PLEASE.


----------



## Bahugo

Oh, and I had a CBS die today. so 1 CRS and 1 CBS dead after rescape so far... I guess my offspring will be smarter now that I have the un-smarty's out.


----------



## Bahugo

good morning.


----------



## nonconductive

morning eh?


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> morning eh?


Just bumping it up. Any tips for the co2 diffuser?


----------



## nonconductive

cant help you as i've never used one.


----------



## orchidman

bleach works perfect for me. i take the diffuser out and soak it in a cup of pure bleach. if you think the diffuser is actually broken somehow, i would just get a new one from mordalphus. great quality great shipper!


----------



## HolyAngel

I have always read that you're supposed to soak them in pure bleach for a few hours and then wash thoroughly and scrub and it should come out looking pretty much brand new.

Sorry to hear about your losses though 
Hopefully all the rest are fine ^^


----------



## Bahugo

Found a leak in my regulator, took everything apart today and fixed it, also bought some tubing for the 20g. Plants seem to be growing well with the ferts now. 

IT IS HOT.


----------



## sewingalot

Glad you fixed the leak. I also use bleach, but don't forget to neutralize it after! I like to use a cup of vinegar (cheap) and then a bit of prime after that. And since I am paranoid, I dry it out after. LOL.

Sounds like you are having a heat wave like us. Only, our power was cut for a few hours thanks to the gas company snagging a line. Nice.

Oh, and sanding actually works quite well on ceramics.


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> IT IS HOT.


thanks but my name's not "it".


where was it leaking from?


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> thanks but my name's not "it".
> 
> 
> where was it leaking from?


So humble. :red_mouth

Between the solenoid and the splitter. I ended up stripping the threads off a piece too so I had to go to ace and get another splitter and male/male thingy.


----------



## Bahugo

sooooooo it looks like I may have to redo some pics or something, I have exceeded my bandwidth limit for photobucket! No more going pic crazy for sewingalot!


----------



## nonconductive

you must have a lot of pics. i have about 600 on photobucket.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> you must have a lot of pics. i have about 600 on photobucket.


I actually looked at my usage... a picture I put up like 3 years ago is still getting viewed 3,000 monthly (It's nothing weird or gross or creepy just in a sticky on a site i use to be a member of)... that's kind of creepy, I haven't logged on there for probably 2.5 years. I tried editing the post and I couldn't even edit it (there was no edit button), so I pm'd a mod... 


I was looking at the usage thing and was like "really... 200 views, 200 views, 200 total views each.... then 25,000 total views" my eyes were like . :icon_eek: "People really love my tank". . . then I was like :confused1:


----------



## Bahugo

Does anybody know if Hydrotriche hottoniiflora can bloom underwater? I have one shooting out a flower stem, but it will only have maybe an inch before it hits the lid on the 56g tank. I don't think that it can (doesn't seem logical to have a flower underwater at least) but thought I would ask out of curiosity.


----------



## sewingalot

Bahugo said:


> sooooooo it looks like I may have to redo some pics or something, I have exceeded my bandwidth limit for photobucket! No more going pic crazy for sewingalot!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Just delete/change the name of that one picture. If it makes you feel better, I have over 3000 pictures on my journal and never had a bandwidth issue. But that's cause people aren't interested in my pictures like yours. :hihi:



Bahugo said:


> Does anybody know if Hydrotriche hottoniiflora can bloom underwater? I have one shooting out a flower stem, but it will only have maybe an inch before it hits the lid on the 56g tank. I don't think that it can (doesn't seem logical to have a flower underwater at least) but thought I would ask out of curiosity.


Don't know. But I'd be interested to find out!


----------



## nonconductive

Rich, you have her at your mercy!


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> Rich, you have her at your mercy!


This PP'S change to take the lead!


You can call me Bob


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Just delete/change the name of that one picture. If it makes you feel better, I have over 3000 pictures on my journal and never had a bandwidth issue. But that's cause people aren't interested in my pictures like yours. :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know. But I'd be interested to find out!


I ended up going on the site and messaging a moderator early yesterday, asking him to remove the post (even though I deleted the pics, I don't need them clicking on dead links cause I'm pretty sure it will still use up bandwidth by clicking on a photobucket link) since I couldn't edit it for some reason... he ignored my PM after reading it, and was on/posting several times. Then I tried reporting the post too see if that would work, but no cigar. Finally I pm'd 5 moderators and asked them politely to remove the pics and somebody finally deleted the pics, thankfully. 



nonconductive said:


> Rich, you have her at your mercy!















orchidman said:


> This PP'S change to take the lead!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


----------



## nonconductive

lol


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> lol


:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Okay, you get 5,000 points for the cute bunny picture. That's adorable. 

Edit: Glad you got the issue fixed.....finally. Next month, I'll need a lot of pictures to recover from the bandwidth being busted.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Okay, you get 5,000 points for the cute bunny picture. That's adorable.
> 
> Edit: Glad you got the issue fixed.....finally. Next month, I'll need a lot of pictures to recover from the bandwidth being busted.


w00t huge score for the PP's! 

Hopefully I will still have some updates today/tomorrow.


----------



## Bahugo

So, I went and bought 6 gallons of RO water today, I'm going to do a 25% water change on the shrimp tank tomorrow, and save 1 gallon for top offs. 

Also, went to a LFS where I have store credit and bought a megambo bag of Hikari algea wafers, a 12 dollar magnetic suction cup, and some frozen hikari blood worms for free. 

Note: if this magnetic suction cup doesn't keep my diffuser in place I am going to tie it down with a 50lb weight, which will be made of copper if my shrimp don't start breeding.

Will get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## sewingalot

Bahugo said:


> Note: if this magnetic suction cup doesn't keep my diffuser in place I am going to tie it down with a 50lb weight, which will be made of copper if my shrimp don't start breeding.


LOL!

Great finds at the pet store! Let me know how the magnet does for you. I am having similar issues.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> LOL!
> 
> Great finds at the pet store! Let me know how the magnet does for you. I am having similar issues.


The magnet works great, This is mine.

So, I think I may have figured out why my shrimp hate having babies. I measured my gh and kh before WC today. 

GH @ 17-20 (I stopped counting at 17 and filled to 20 so it's either 17, 18, 19, or 20 I shook it at 20). 
KH @ 6-7 (forgot which one heh, was kinda rushed)

Could Calcium be upping those two? I've never measured my taps GH... I would say I really need to keep up with water changes. 

Did 4.5 gallons of RO water today for WC, no tap. Hopefully that will bring it down, I'm sure over time if I do WC's with RO water it will help with the GH and KH. 

So, I trimmed some plants in the 20 today, this really sucks that I can't use photobucket I miss my captions. 

1) Is a comic I made. Probably should be in the other journal, but it can go in this one, or both, or I can just condense the two journals and make this a mad fun house of tank madness. 
2) 20 gallon pre-water change
3) Rotala pre-trim I also added a few more short stems in there to hopefully make it thicker and grow more for a certain care package. 
4) HM growing stupid and across the gravel mixed in with glosso. 
5) 20 gallon Post water change.

More pic in next post.


----------



## Bahugo

6) Rotala post trim and more stems added
7) HM pulled outta substrate it's looking pretty dense haha
8) Glosso madness
9+10)56g rescape AGAINNNNN Really happy with how the 56g turned out!


----------



## Bahugo

11) Cory cat
12) Feeding time


----------



## Bahugo

*BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I SAW A SHRIMPLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
I can't believe it! So I threw in an algae wafer before I turned off the lights, and I clicked the lights on for a second cause it's always fun seeing the swarm of shrimp eating and on the back glass there was a tiny tiny shrimp! I can't believe it I finally seen a shrimplet! I don't care what type of shrimp it is at this point. I'm shocked I actually saw one with how dense the tank is, it was pure luck. 

*WOOT! *


----------



## sewingalot

Here's an article for the calcium: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumKH.html Pretty basic to understand. I know calcium will raise gh, but not positive about kh. I think so, but not positive. I'll leave this question for the experts.

Fantastic news on the shrimpie!!!!!!! I was so excited the first time I saw babies that I spent a good hour sitting cross-eyed trying to find more.

Your comic is hysterical. And your pictures look great. Either you are getting better or you gave your girl Kate the camera again. 

Tanks are looking really nice and healthy. I like the post trim picture. And you are making me want more cories.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Here's an article for the calcium: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumKH.html Pretty basic to understand. I know calcium will raise gh, but not positive about kh. I think so, but not positive. I'll leave this question for the experts.
> 
> Fantastic news on the shrimpie!!!!!!! I was so excited the first time I saw babies that I spent a good hour sitting cross-eyed trying to find more.
> 
> Your comic is hysterical. And your pictures look great. Either you are getting better or you gave your girl Kate the camera again.
> 
> Tanks are looking really nice and healthy. I like the post trim picture. And you are making me want more cories.


Interesting article, I think I'm going to lay off the calcium either way for a bit until I bring the GH/KH down with water changes. 

Yeah, I ended up finding two last night. My CRS that is berried was up in the front and threw a magnifying glass you could see the eggs were fully developed with stripes and tiny eggs. However the strimplets I saw i'm 99% sure were cherry shrimp, so hopefully I will have a bunch of shrimplets soon. Last time there was shrimplets from a cherry shrimp (when I first set up the tank) I would search for like an hour at a time and my eyes would be on fire afterwords lol.


----------



## Bahugo

How is this way back here already


----------



## jayjigga

Bahugo said:


> How is this way back here already


Lmao...I'll bump ya!

Congrats on the lil guys. Like I said quite a few pages back, we berried at the same time. I was able to take some pics of my lil ones a couple days ago, but I've been so lazy to start any journals or anything otherwise I'd post. I'm glad all is well


----------



## Bahugo

jayjigga said:


> Lmao...I'll bump ya!
> 
> Congrats on the lil guys. Like I said quite a few pages back, we berried at the same time. I was able to take some pics of my lil ones a couple days ago, but I've been so lazy to start any journals or anything otherwise I'd post. I'm glad all is well


W00t! Everybody must be having the Monday blues or something. I totally forgot that we berried around the same time, hmph maybe my shrimp don't hate me as much as I thought they did if you just started having babies too. 

Here is the clearest pic I got of one of them, it's hard to tell from the pic how tiny he really is.


----------



## jayjigga

Bahugo said:


> W00t! Everybody must be having the Monday blues or something. I totally forgot that we berried around the same time, hmph maybe my shrimp don't hate me as much as I thought they did if you just started having babies too.
> 
> Here is the clearest pic I got of one of them, it's hard to tell from the pic how tiny he really is.


Here is the clearest pic I could get at the moment...with ma cell phone! 
I know whatcha mean about the Monday blues; let's make it better.


----------



## jayjigga

Why is it so big?! Lol...


----------



## Bahugo

jayjigga said:


> Why is it so big?! Lol...


Its only big if you click on it, or else it's normal size. 

I found 2 CRS babies last night (possibly three but couldn't get a good view) This is a horrible picture I got with my phone, but you can see him. I boxed him in look in the center of the box LOL.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Congrats on the babies....that's quite a jungle you've got there! I'm surprised you can see any babies in that jungle....if you see one there will be others that are hidden from view.


----------



## Bahugo

shrimpnmoss said:


> Congrats on the babies....that's quite a jungle you've got there! I'm surprised you can see any babies in that jungle....if you see one there will be others that are hidden from view.


That's what I figured, well am hoping atleast. :bounce:

Yeah, all the ones I have seen are usually pure luck spotting them.


----------



## Bahugo

Did a little editing with paint to show the three shrimplets (couldn't get all three in the same picture)


----------



## Bahugo

So, I trimmed a corner of my glosso and am trying to use some dwarf baby tears too see if they will grow... if they do I may slowly transition from glosso to baby tears. 

Found some more shrimplets! have another pic but I don't think I can upload any more photo's i need my photobucket back =(


----------



## orchidman

nice shrimp!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> nice shrimp!


Gone for a weekend and that's all I get? 

Pshhhh.


----------



## orchidman

wow! amazing shrimp!!! they look so cute!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> wow! amazing shrimp!!! they look so cute!



Did you see the tank updates on the last page? *sniff sniff* :frown: I even made a comic.


----------



## orchidman

wow i did miss alot! lol!!!

i love the bunny! i think is should be PP's mascot. but ass some panties. the bunny needs to retain its modesty! ROFL

those stems lok great

enough for ya?


----------



## nonconductive

pester pester.


nice shrimp


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> pester pester.
> 
> 
> nice shrimp


That was quick. :biggrin: Do you like the babies? I think I counted like 9 today at once in a small section so I could only imagine how many else are around.


----------



## chad320

Wow man your tanks are looking fantastic. I hope you have as many babies in there as we do PP team points  If I get the time I might actually read through this whole journal to try and catch up. I got alot to do and very little time  Also good work on the glosso. All I could ever do with it was make a nice floater :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Wow man your tanks are looking fantastic. I hope you have as many babies in there as we do PP team points  If I get the time I might actually read through this whole journal to try and catch up. I got alot to do and very little time  Also good work on the glosso. All I could ever do with it was make a nice floater :hihi:


I forbid you to read through my journal until my photobucket pics are back up. Stupid bandwidth. Note: Never leave photos on a well traversed site that happens to be in a sticky.

EDIT: Omg they are up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! w0000000t, I can post pictures, yay. Go me! I think I have photos too! I need to plug in my phone!


----------



## chad320

Nice, put em up  I am just browsing tonight until I get back home to put up some of my own pics tomorrow. I wanna see!!!!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Nice, put em up  I am just browsing tonight until I get back home to put up some of my own pics tomorrow. I wanna see!!!!


Well, I will try too get some up tonight, you still have like 12 pages too catch up on! Pretty sure the first like 4 pages are mostly pictures since nobody liked me back then.  Well, I atleast like to believe people like me now since people post! haha.


----------



## chad320

Awww...cmon...it just takes awhile for people to realize you are fun  And with that comes the relentless requests for more pictures! Plus our team could use the points :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Babies! FYI these are not all the same shrimplet. 

*Shrimplet A *Right at the front of the big shrimp, you can see him on the leaf a baby CRS. 
*









Shrimplet B


















Shrimplet C 









Shrimplet C and D* Shrimplet C is in the bottom right area. 
*

















Fatty! *This is his new sleeping area lol.


----------



## chad320

Nice job on the CRS shrimplets!!! I had to lol at your loach sleeping in the petites  Your plants are all looking pretty healthy as well!!!


----------



## nonconductive

babies are cool rich!

that loach is funny. i had a couple but all they did was chase my other fish around all day, non stop. not aggressive but more like kids playing.

don't feel bad, you've found a home with PP.


----------



## wkndracer

Just got the time to catch up.
Can you provide more info on your loach? only the one? wonder if he dines on baby shrimp? my clowns would clear a bn spawn if I didn't keep the tank well fed the first couple weeks.


----------



## orchidman

that fish! ITS SO FAT! AND SLEEPS SIDEWAYS, LOL. I CAN SEE COLORATION ON SHRIMP B!

edit- sorry for caps


----------



## Bahugo

wkndracer said:


> Just got the time to catch up.
> Can you provide more info on your loach? only the one? wonder if he dines on baby shrimp? my clowns would clear a bn spawn if I didn't keep the tank well fed the first couple weeks.


I have 4 loaches, they are in the 56g no shrimp babies in there. The rams spawned in there before though and they wiped out the eggs in the matter of minutes. 



nonconductive said:


> babies are cool rich!
> 
> that loach is funny. i had a couple but all they did was chase my other fish around all day, non stop. not aggressive but more like kids playing.
> 
> don't feel bad, you've found a home with PP.


Yeah, I wish sometimes I didn't have the loaches because they are so crazy, but the tank would feel so empty without them and I wouldn't ever be able to trade them away. Fatty is one of the first fish I had so sentimentally it would be hard to get rid of him. 



chad320 said:


> Nice job on the CRS shrimplets!!! I had to lol at your loach sleeping in the petites  Your plants are all looking pretty healthy as well!!!


Those are regular nana's lol, fatty is a beast! That rhizome is probably like 8 inches long. If I had to guess fatty is like 5-6" long. 



orchidman said:


> that fish! ITS SO FAT! AND SLEEPS SIDEWAYS, LOL. I CAN SEE COLORATION ON SHRIMP B!
> 
> edit- sorry for caps


Yeah, I dont know if all loaches sleep that way but my loaches always sleep on their side, and their colors fade and they look dead lol. You should see him right after he eats he looks like a blimp! 

In all seriousness, I love loaches but I don't think I would ever have them again unless I had a relatively large (like 125g tank) and it was a stream tank, like several circulation heads. They love swimming around in the current, and that way I wouldn't have to worry about them digging up my more "delicate" plants.


----------



## orchidman

Lol!


----------



## Bahugo

*UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH* So, I know people are going to get sick of me not liking my tank and wanting to rescape, lol. Anyways the white boxed section doesn't sit right with me. 










I am happy with the left side of the tank, but that side I'm not to fond of. 

1) The reason I used the piece of driftwood is A) Flame moss (I love how flame moss looks) B) To try to hide the filter but make it more accessible (not trying to rip through plants, etc... it seems like my filter hasn't clogged since i don't have it hidden behind a bunch of plants) 

So, I need ideas people. 

FYI this is last weeks photo, no new photo's yet!


----------



## orchidman

i think the right side needs some stems in bushes. but needs to be elevated. so taller bushes of plants. and bright colors


----------



## Bahugo

Three new plants today, and 3 scarlet badis! will try and snap photos later


----------



## chad320

I agree with orchidman. Bring out the driftwood a little more and plant some rotalas to hide your intake. Tadah! problem solved :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I agree with orchidman. Bring out the driftwood a little more and plant some rotalas to hide your intake. Tadah! problem solved :hihi:



Well I got some Microsword and more water wisteria today for the 20g tank, and a red melon sword for the 56g tank. I was thinking maybe I can incorporate that into the corner somehow. If I move up the driftwood I would have to move around the hygro kompact bush which I'm not sure I want to do, I feel like it is just starting to get established again. 

On a side note, I was soooooo tempted to put the scarlet badis into the shrimp tank... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO close, but everywhere I looked said they would snatch up shrimplets.  I am jealous that they went into the snail tank lol.


----------



## Bahugo

morning


----------



## Bahugo

So this is my idea of what to do with the microsword and water wisteria. 

How's it look? lol 

Edit: The wisteria would be behind the driftwood piece


----------



## Bahugo

How do you ship plants? Like, is this a good size box? O-1096L Priority Mail Large Video Box 9.25" x 6.25" x 2".... So, say I get the box... now what? Do I write the shipping address like a normal letter, bring it to the post office and pay? I've never had to ship anything before lol..


----------



## orchidman

i would get a priority mail flat rate box. put your plants in the wet paper towels and then in baggies or whatever you decide to do with that. bring them to the post office. ask for whatever size flat rate box. pay for the box. put the stuff in, and write the address on the box. and away it goes!


----------



## sewingalot

Bahugo said:


> So this is my idea of what to do with the microsword and water wisteria.
> 
> How's it look? lol
> 
> Edit: The wisteria would be behind the driftwood piece


Love the blue plant. LOL. I think this would look nice. Only, I've never owned water wisteria, so I don't know how it grows (as in fast), but I assume it's a fast grower?




Bahugo said:


> How do you ship plants? Like, is this a good size box? O-1096L Priority Mail Large Video Box 9.25" x 6.25" x 2".... So, say I get the box... now what? Do I write the shipping address like a normal letter, bring it to the post office and pay? I've never had to ship anything before lol..





orchidman said:


> i would get a priority mail flat rate box. put your plants in the wet paper towels and then in baggies or whatever you decide to do with that. bring them to the post office. ask for whatever size flat rate box. pay for the box. put the stuff in, and write the address on the box. and away it goes!


In this weather? I would wrap the bag in newspaper and possibly not even ship until it's cooler. I have tried both methods, paper towels and without. Some get the paper towels too dry and it dries out the plant. I personally see better results without, but it depends on the plant, I think.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Love the blue plant. LOL. I think this would look nice. Only, I've never owned water wisteria, so I don't know how it grows (as in fast), but I assume it's a fast grower?
> 
> 
> 
> In this weather? I would wrap the bag in newspaper and possibly not even ship until it's cooler. I have tried both methods, paper towels and without. Some get the paper towels too dry and it dries out the plant. I personally see better results without, but it depends on the plant, I think.


I have one stem of water wisteria that started like ________ that long and now is ginormous. I'll have to send you some when I get it planted and grows out. 

I was more curious about the actual mailing process, can I like print out a prepaid mailing thing from paypal or do i just write the address on and pay at the post office?


----------



## sewingalot

I use paypal for two reasons: it's cheaper and free delivery confirmation. So yes, you can do that.

OH! I just saw that I missed an entire page of updates! Congratulations on the shrimplets! So thrilling, especially the CRS as I hear they are difficult to breed. So excited for you!


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> OH! I just saw that I missed an entire page of updates! Congratulations on the shrimplets! So thrilling, especially the CRS as I hear they are difficult to breed. So excited for you!


Yeah, your lucky you noticed, I was going to have to comment and point it out too you! It was the day you took your week off I think, I was like "Really, she woulda totally been excited for my babies" then Bob came back from vacation for the weekend and said like 2 words to me, I was disappointed... *sniff* It felt like he didn't even remember me after camping.


----------



## orchidman

wow.......................


someone holds a grudge roud: i made like 2 whole posts, not just two words. now dont make me go quote them! what do i have to do? send you some hygro difformis, i know you dont have very much  or maybe a hamburger?


----------



## chad320

Sounds like someone is going to need some shrimp sauce with his whine :hihi: Youll be flooded with babies before you know it


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> Sounds like someone is going to need some shrimp sauce with his whine :hihi: Youll be flooded with babies before you know it


roud:


----------



## sewingalot

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, your lucky you noticed, I was going to have to comment and point it out too you! It was the day you took your week off I think, I was like "Really, she woulda totally been excited for my babies" then Bob came back from vacation for the weekend and said like 2 words to me, I was disappointed... *sniff* It felt like he didn't even remember me after camping.


Oh, and thanks for the offer on the wisteria. May take you up on it later on in the fall.

How can I not notice something this adorable?!?











orchidman said:


> wow.......................
> 
> 
> someone holds a grudge roud: i made like 2 whole posts, not just two words. now dont make me go quote them! what do i have to do? send you some hygro difformis, i know you dont have very much  or maybe a hamburger?





chad320 said:


> Sounds like someone is going to need some shrimp sauce with his whine :hihi: Youll be flooded with babies before you know it





orchidman said:


> roud:


^^^^ Just want to point out the Awesome Ladies are never so cruel as the PP brigade are to you. Join the supportive, loving side, Rich. You know you want to. 

I not only came back to comment on your thread, but I backed up a few pages to make sure I didn't miss anything. Just sayin'

Oh - and I will be MIA for much of next week, so I promise to catch up when I get back.


----------



## orchidman

dont listen to a word she says rich! your shrimp are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. ( enough letters for ya?). she is just trying to get into your head.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Oh, and thanks for the offer on the wisteria. May take you up on it later on in the fall.
> 
> How can I not notice something this adorable?!?
> 
> ^^^^ Just want to point out the Awesome Ladies are never so cruel as the PP brigade are to you. Join the supportive, loving side, Rich. You know you want to.
> 
> I not only came back to comment on your thread, but I backed up a few pages to make sure I didn't miss anything. Just sayin'
> 
> Oh - and I will be MIA for much of next week, so I promise to catch up when I get back.


My shrimp are adorable, they take after their father. :thumbsup:

You make a very good point about the Awesome Ladies.... But............. You are the only member who comes too post in my journal. So, for now, unless some dramatic change of events in the future, I must stay with my loyal PP members. (Even though Bob leaves me very short comments after leaving for a weekend to go camping bwahaha)

You are leaving again? Yet another reason why I must stick with my PP family!!! 




orchidman said:


> wow.......................
> 
> 
> someone holds a grudge roud: i made like 2 whole posts, not just two words. now dont make me go quote them! what do i have to do? send you some hygro difformis, i know you dont have very much  or maybe a hamburger?


I think if you sent me hygro difformis I would take some stems of mermaid weed(since you know you are secretly jealous of mine), take pictures of it, put it in a package with a shipping address too you... take a picture of a gas can... take a picture of a lighter... take a picture of the gas on the box... then not take any more pictures so you are left wondering the fate of the plant you love! :angryfire:icon_twis

^^ haha, I laugh at my cruel sense of humor (even if other people don't! I feel like nobody laughs at my jokes I am going to stop trying :icon_redf), honestly I don't hate water sprite but I will never need any more again for how fast it grows, then the little plantlets that break off and get intertwined with everything when I rescaped the 20g I found a glad Tupperware bowl full of it intertwined with other plants. I have some in every tank... which is like 9 tanks. 



chad320 said:


> Sounds like someone is going to need some shrimp sauce with his whine :hihi: Youll be flooded with babies before you know it


Shrimp sauce? I would never grind my shrimplets up! If anything, I would dry them out and send pictures of them in an envelope to Bob which will include the fate of his mermaid weed after sending me more Water Sprite! 

I think I would be disappointed if I was not flooded with babies soon, I had to fight myself from putting my new Scarlet Badis in the tank but everywhere I read said they would eat shrimplets



orchidman said:


> dont listen to a word she says rich! your shrimp are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. ( enough letters for ya?). she is just trying to get into your head.


 That is much better Bob! I'm just giving you a hard time! I love the people who post in my journal since it was like a cricket room in here for the first three pages  Don't take anything I'm saying serious it's all in joking fun! You will get ungassed, healthy mermaid weed when I get enough to start trimming it. I'm wondering if I trimmed some and tried growing it emersed if it would grow quicker so I would have some too send you.


----------



## sewingalot

Bahugo said:


> My shrimp are adorable, they take after their father. :thumbsup:
> 
> You make a very good point about the Awesome Ladies.... But............. You are the only member who comes too post in my journal. So, for now, unless some dramatic change of events in the future, I must stay with my loyal PP members. (Even though Bob leaves me very short comments after leaving for a weekend to go camping bwahaha)
> 
> You are leaving again? Yet another reason why I must stick with my PP family!!!


Did I mention we are cuter? And Kara and Laura will annoy you soon enough, they are both on vacations this summer. Common! It's essentially me and to part time cohorts and I still am more chipper than your PP team.

Yeah, I have some pressing matters to take care of. They didn't get fixed this past week. More of the reason to join my side, I need a person to post in my absence. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Did I mention we are cuter? And Kara and Laura will annoy you soon enough, they are both on vacations this summer. Common! It's essentially me and to part time cohorts and I still am more chipper than your PP team.
> 
> *Yeah, I have some pressing matters to take care of. They didn't get fixed this past week*. More of the reason to join my side, I need a person to post in my absence. :hihi:


See, but if you joined the PP's you would be able to get the men to come and help you fix things up! I don't see your awesome ladies offering too do that. :tongue:

Sorry too hear about your air btw. I broke down and purchased a window ac unit this year, without it even with the house AC cranking the upstairs feels like there is no AC what so ever. Earlier in the summer it was 86 degrees upstairs while it was 68 degrees downstairs... The next day I was buying an AC unit. I love old houses *sarcasm*.


----------



## sewingalot

LOL, trust me if that's all it took to repair some of the things going on in my life right now, I'd switch sides in a heartbeat. Some things are just too broke to fix, lol.

Same here, the a/c upstairs is a joke. I was like why even bother fixing it?


----------



## nonconductive

rich, dont listen to them!!!!! they are very cunning and have alterior motives. they will lure you over with thoughts of bubblegum girly cuteness, then you will awaken to a storm of PMS and man-hate. lol

wait im confused, first you were talking about wisteria, then water sprite? they both grow pretty fast. the tall plant sticking out of that one tank in my thread is wisteria.

stop being so hard on your tank, it's awesome. i think if you follow through with your plan, then LEAVE IT ALONE it'll be pretty darn sweet.


----------



## chad320

Yeah Rich, I think we may have to switch the awesome ladies teams name over to "The crazy daiseys" You got an awesome team BTW. How are the babies doing today? Are you still finding them? Did you get a tally on how many you have?


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> My shrimp are adorable, they take after their father. :thumbsup:
> 
> You make a very good point about the Awesome Ladies.... But............. You are the only member who comes too post in my journal. So, for now, unless some dramatic change of events in the future, I must stay with my loyal PP members. (Even though Bob leaves me very short comments after leaving for a weekend to go camping bwahaha)
> 
> You are leaving again? Yet another reason why I must stick with my PP family!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you sent me hygro difformis I would take some stems of mermaid weed(since you know you are secretly jealous of mine), take pictures of it, put it in a package with a shipping address too you... take a picture of a gas can... take a picture of a lighter... take a picture of the gas on the box... then not take any more pictures so you are left wondering the fate of the plant you love! :angryfire:icon_twis
> 
> ^^ haha, I laugh at my cruel sense of humor (even if other people don't! I feel like nobody laughs at my jokes I am going to stop trying :icon_redf), honestly I don't hate water sprite but I will never need any more again for how fast it grows, then the little plantlets that break off and get intertwined with everything when I rescaped the 20g I found a glad Tupperware bowl full of it intertwined with other plants. I have some in every tank... which is like 9 tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimp sauce? I would never grind my shrimplets up! If anything, I would dry them out and send pictures of them in an envelope to Bob which will include the fate of his mermaid weed after sending me more Water Sprite!
> 
> I think I would be disappointed if I was not flooded with babies soon, I had to fight myself from putting my new Scarlet Badis in the tank but everywhere I read said they would eat shrimplets
> 
> 
> 
> That is much better Bob! I'm just giving you a hard time! I love the people who post in my journal since it was like a cricket room in here for the first three pages  Don't take anything I'm saying serious it's all in joking fun! You will get ungassed, healthy mermaid weed when I get enough to start trimming it. I'm wondering if I trimmed some and tried growing it emersed if it would grow quicker so I would have some too send you.


wow! a little harsh arent we? my mermaid weed died  idk why.

:0 thats better, i knew you would some to your senses!



nonconductive said:


> rich, dont listen to them!!!!! they are very cunning and have alterior motives. they will lure you over with thoughts of bubblegum girly cuteness, then you will awaken to a storm of PMS and man-hate. lol
> 
> wait im confused, first you were talking about wisteria, then water sprite? they both grow pretty fast. the tall plant sticking out of that one tank in my thread is wisteria.
> 
> stop being so hard on your tank, it's awesome. i think if you follow through with your plan, then LEAVE IT ALONE it'll be pretty darn sweet.


its true! sarah tried to lure me over... sending me a PM with poems. next thing you know, if you give in, they will be aim'im and yahoo chatting you!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> wow! a little harsh arent we? my mermaid weed died  idk why.
> 
> :0 thats better, i knew you would some to your senses!


Sorry about the mermaid weed! Yeah, I was just givin you a hard time.


nonconductive said:


> stop being so hard on your tank, it's awesome. i think if you follow through with your plan, then LEAVE IT ALONE it'll be pretty darn sweet.


I wish I read this earlier... Um, In all seriousness I am very happy with the hardscape of my tank after 8 hours of wanting to bang my head off the wall. I need to move around some plants still but it's not on my too do list right now. It's more of a I need to trim plants and plant them in certain spots. 

On a side note, I ripped up a softball size of glosso from a like 2x2spot in the tank. I understand why people complain about glosso now, it's taking over!!!! I didn't even intend on taking any off, I like nudged one and it was sticking up then i got a whole softball in my hand. 


So, will have updates later. A few plants need to get rearranged a tiny bit but I am happy with the hardscape. 

I am content in letting it go crazy again after I trim/replant but that isn't happening today. I need to walk away from the tank before I rip up the rest of the glosso. :angryfire

So get excited, wait, tap your fingers while you wait for me to post pics later lol! Will have pics in a hour or two probably!


----------



## orchidman

cant wait for the update! sure its gonna look great


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> cant wait for the update! sure its gonna look great


I took a picture specifically for you! 

Anyways to get started:
*56g: 









20g before*
*FTS*
















*right side*








*Left side








right corner mess








Middle* 
*









20g AFTER *Some of these arent the best photos was just trying to get an update for you guys! *
**FTS








Right side*








*
















Hygro kompact bush is tucked right behind/inbetween the new driftwood








Right corner mess








blyxia 








**Anubias nana








Anubias Nana Petite








HC








Middle
















New driftwood










Photo for bob* Areal shot of Mermaid weed! 








It's starting to fill in pretty good! 


How does everybody like the new rescape? 
I know I need to move around a few of the background plants to get some in the right corner.


----------



## Kate

Realllyy that's your big revel picture.. did you pick the blurriest one? (Full tank shot picture)
I tried to take a better one for you but it looked alot better on the camera then it does on the computer :thumbsdow
I signed it to so you cant take anymore credit for my pictures!! :angryfire
( He really sucks at taking pictures.):iamwithst


----------



## chad320

Nice update!!! I like the weeds hiding the intake alot better. Once all the new plants grow into this tank is going to be great!!! and a big :hihi: for Kate. If i were you I would boot her to the "some ladies" team before she makes a complete fool of you. We all know how these ladies work 

Hi Kate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## nonconductive

i was wondering why it said "kate" on the photo! lol

i thought you were an imposter for a minute.

it looks awesome, now just have to stop moving things around and let it mature!

lol chad.


----------



## Bahugo

Kate said:


> Realllyy that's your big revel picture.. did you pick the blurriest one? (Full tank shot picture)
> I tried to take a better one for you but it looked alot better on the camera then it does on the computer :thumbsdow
> I signed it to so you cant take anymore credit for my pictures!! :angryfire
> ( He really sucks at taking pictures.):iamwithst


 She speaks! :tongue:



nonconductive said:


> i was wondering why it said "kate" on the photo! lol
> 
> i thought you were an imposter for a minute.
> 
> it looks awesome, now just have to stop moving things around and let it mature!
> lol chad.


Lol, I was wondering if somebody would think that till they read the post. 

Yeah, I just want to plant some of the trimmings (whenever I trim) in the right by the Wisteria then I'm going to let it go crazy. Once I start classes I will have less time to sit and be like "Wow I am really unsatisfied with that"and move stuff around, it'll just get stuck that way haha, so it will start going crazy soon enough. 

I am happy with the hardscape, moving a few plants around doesn't bug me, I just hate ripping up driftwood, or moving it around. None of my driftwood ever sinks I feel like so I have to like weigh it down with a piece of slate. 




chad320 said:


> Nice update!!! I like the weeds hiding the intake alot better. Once all the new plants grow into this tank is going to be great!!! and a big :hihi: for Kate. If i were you I would boot her to the "some ladies" team before she makes a complete fool of you. We all know how these ladies work
> 
> Hi Kate, welcome to the forum!


Yeah, I like the filter hiding better I'm sure if it gets crazy again I'll be able to figure out a way to clean it out back there. Don't let her fool you! She's been around the whole time hiding in the darkness :tongue:


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> I took a picture specifically for you!
> 
> Anyways to get started:
> *56g:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20g before*
> *FTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *right side*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Left side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right corner mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20g AFTER *Some of these arent the best photos was just trying to get an update for you guys! *
> **FTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right side*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hygro kompact bush is tucked right behind/inbetween the new driftwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right corner mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blyxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Anubias nana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anubias Nana Petite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New driftwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo for bob* Areal shot of Mermaid weed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's starting to fill in pretty good!
> 
> 
> How does everybody like the new rescape?
> I know I need to move around a few of the background plants to get some in the right corner.


i will try to make this as long winded as possible! :hihi:

i love the 56G! your angelfish looks spectacular, as well as the rams! the onyl thing that bothers me is the mixed substrates



Kate said:


> Realllyy that's your big revel picture.. did you pick the blurriest one? (Full tank shot picture)
> I tried to take a better one for you but it looked alot better on the camera then it does on the computer :thumbsdow
> I signed it to so you cant take anymore credit for my pictures!! :angryfire
> ( He really sucks at taking pictures.):iamwithst


thanks kate! you should get a real picture of that mermaid weed! its like blurr-topia! you should also join the PP tem. why would you wnat to be on a team called "some ladies"

ROFL! now the truth comes out. i agree with non-c, she totally sold you out rich! 





chad320 said:


> Nice update!!! I like the weeds hiding the intake alot better. Once all the new plants grow into this tank is going to be great!!! and a big :hihi: for Kate. If i were you I would boot her to the "some ladies" team before she makes a complete fool of you. We all know how these ladies work
> 
> Hi Kate, welcome to the forum!


i like they way the weeds hide the intake as well. but i think the left side looked better before you did the rescape. and i think that the plant you have covering the intake has leaves that are too large. it needs smaller leaved plants that can make nice bushes. 





Bahugo said:


> She speaks! :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I was wondering if somebody would think that till they read the post.
> 
> Yeah, I just want to plant some of the trimmings (whenever I trim) in the right by the Wisteria then I'm going to let it go crazy. Once I start classes I will have less time to sit and be like "Wow I am really unsatisfied with that"and move stuff around, it'll just get stuck that way haha, so it will start going crazy soon enough.
> 
> I am happy with the hardscape, moving a few plants around doesn't bug me, I just hate ripping up driftwood, or moving it around. None of my driftwood ever sinks I feel like so I have to like weigh it down with a piece of slate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I like the filter hiding better I'm sure if it gets crazy again I'll be able to figure out a way to clean it out back there. Don't let her fool you! She's been around the whole time hiding in the darkness :tongue:


i think that the hardscape is good. and i said earlier what i think the plants need.

for the 56g i dont see anything worng with it. i think it looks awesome.


----------



## chad320

I think both of them are AWEsome!!! Like Bob said, I really love the 56g! And FWIW, I think the ladies are down to "some lads" now. It wont be long until they are eliminated from the game for lack of participation.


----------



## orchidman

thats true chad!


----------



## Bahugo

lol PP for life! 

So I swear I have 10 berried cherry shrimp in my tank, some are so abnormally berried it looks odd.


----------



## orchidman

WOOT WOOT! stop complaining about having too many berried shrimp!


----------



## Bahugo

*I am very confused
* 
So, I have looked at the whole par/distance/light thing but it really doesn't make sense to me. 

My 20g long tank Is technically low light? I have a 65w PC fixture Can you even grow a dense glosso carpet with low light? 

My 56g with 130w PC fixture isn't even a light reading? Is that possible? but if I had two 24W t5HO light I would have high light? so 48 whats over a 56g is high light, but 130w PC is no light? 

*EDIT* My lighting is Compact Fluorescent (I think I can double check) but how does CF compare.


----------



## orchidman

wattage is pretty much irrelevant. its the par reading at the substrate. 

if you have good co2 and around medium light then you can grow just about anything

of course this is only what i understand, i may be wrong


----------



## sewingalot

Ahem, Kate is more than welcome on our team, and since she is an awesome picture taker, I do believe that automatically makes her TOO COOL for the PP brigade. 

The a/c is back on and now I can pester you all some more this week. :hihi:

By the way, the new scapes are your best yet! I really LOVE the rotala in front like that.


----------



## nonconductive

lol batgirl. so you're saying chad and mike take lousy pics???????????? (i know i do)

Rich don't let her go!!!!! you'll never get her back!


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Ahem, Kate is more than welcome on our team, and since she is an awesome picture taker, I do believe that automatically makes her TOO COOL for the PP brigade.
> 
> The a/c is back on and now I can pester you all some more this week. :hihi:
> 
> By the way, the new scapes are your best yet! I really LOVE the rotala in front like that.


yeah, but judging by kates pics, she is better than "some lady" roud:



nonconductive said:


> lol batgirl. so you're saying chad and mike take lousy pics???????????? (i know i do)
> 
> Rich don't let her go!!!!! you'll never get her back!


so what? now im just mediocre? 

we should let kate choose!

kate- choose a team ..

PP... complimentary uniform comes when you join!

or some ladies. they will attack you via pm and then eventually talk to you late at night via yahoo.. is that what you really want? no, its not


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Ahem, Kate is more than welcome on our team, and since she is an awesome picture taker, I do believe that automatically makes her TOO COOL for the PP brigade.
> 
> The a/c is back on and now I can pester you all some more this week. :hihi:
> 
> By the way, the new scapes are your best yet! I really LOVE the rotala in front like that.


Glad to hear you are back! Yeah I like the new scape so far!  Now discuss my light fixture questions.




orchidman said:


> wattage is pretty much irrelevant. its the par reading at the substrate.
> 
> if you have good co2 and around medium light then you can grow just about anything
> 
> of course this is only what i understand, i may be wrong


So, If I were too follow the chart though, I would have to put the 2 bulb CF light fixture from my 56g tank (130w) over my 20g tank to be considered high light? 

And for my 56g tank I would need 3~ t5Ho lights for it to be considered high light? 

I could understand my 56g being "low" light with 130w because it being a column tank, but for the fixture to not even be listed as low light...? And 130W PC for a 20g tank?


----------



## orchidman

i really am not sure. sorry! i can barely figure out my tank lighting


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> i really am not sure. sorry! i can barely figure out my tank lighting


I just don't get the sense behind that, especially for a 20g tank it seems rather flawed. I'm not discrediting anybody by any means, but 130w over a 20g tank too be considered high light... This is how my brain is processing that thought: "I should get a box ready and some plastic baggies to start mass sending algae too Sewingalot"


----------



## sewingalot

Ummmmm.....that's not what I meant, D. But, it sure did sound like it. :icon_redf

You guys are the cat's pajamas and you know it. :icon_mrgr



Bahugo said:


> *I am very confused
> *
> So, I have looked at the whole par/distance/light thing but it really doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> My 20g long tank Is technically low light? I have a 65w PC fixture Can you even grow a dense glosso carpet with low light?
> 
> My 56g with 130w PC fixture isn't even a light reading? Is that possible? but if I had two 24W t5HO light I would have high light? so 48 whats over a 56g is high light, but 130w PC is no light?
> 
> *EDIT* My lighting is Compact Fluorescent (I think I can double check) but how does CF compare.





Bahugo said:


> Glad to hear you are back! Yeah I like the new scape so far!  Now discuss my light fixture questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, If I were too follow the chart though, I would have to put the 2 bulb CF light fixture from my 56g tank (130w) over my 20g tank to be considered high light?
> 
> And for my 56g tank I would need 3~ t5Ho lights for it to be considered high light?
> 
> I could understand my 56g being "low" light with 130w because it being a column tank, but for the fixture to not even be listed as low light...? And 130W PC for a 20g tank?



Only back on for the day, I really procrastinated my responsibilities as I am honestly just enjoying the a/c again. :red_mouth

I purposely evaded your question on the PAR light not because I don't want to help you, but because I think it's out of my expertise. I can tell you that I could grow anything on my 55 gallon with 130 pc lighting, but had only pinkish plants, not bright red. With 2 T5HO 54 watts on really good reflectors, I get redder plants, but not _bright _red. With 3 bulbs, a little more and 4 bulbs a lot of red and a LOT of algae. Right now, I am only using 2 T5(Normal Output) 28 watts and getting excellent growth and coloring.

Also, I have 65 watts on 15 gallons, which is close to the same height as your 20, and I wouldn't call it low light by any means. Personally (this is just an opinion, so beware), I think the PAR meters are great and all, but I tried following it and then was told my light was too low when I started having problems despite the chart saying I had high light. So I think of it as a tool, but as with everything else, I decide for myself in the end. 
That's about as far as I can help. 

PC and CF are the same thing, it took me a while to figure that out.

Just remember light drives the need for nutrients and co2. If you are having great growth as it is, why change anything?


----------



## orchidman

if its isznt broke dont fix it!


----------



## sewingalot

Bahugo said:


> I just don't get the sense behind that, especially for a 20g tank it seems rather flawed. I'm not discrediting anybody by any means, but 130w over a 20g tank too be considered high light... This is how my brain is processing that thought: "I should get a box ready and some plastic baggies to start mass sending algae too Sewingalot"


My dear, you'll learn soon enough that this hobby is subjective. Some will tell you that if you don't do X,Y, and Z and follow the plantgods' every word, you won't be successful. Some will actually attack you and try to discredit you for the need to always be right (you only have to see some of my own experimental threads to get my gist). I've gotten to the point I no longer engage in conversations with these kinds, after all they are always right and you are always inferior. 

My thought is this, you are correct. It's not as clear cut as it's often presented. Think of these as tools and guidelines, but not set in stone. 

But that would be awesome to get more algae. Would you believe in my experiments, I managed to kill all my BBA? :angryfire


----------



## orchidman

how did you kill the BBA????


----------



## sewingalot

Which batch? (Don't worry, the mascot Francine is in great shape!)


----------



## Bahugo

lol, yeah, I am happy with my lighting for no! It's soo confusing to nit pick at stuff, I'm content with how my plants are growing, down the line (and way down the line i mean) I would consider switching lights in my 56g, but by then I would probably off the column and buy a non-column tank lol. I think I would love to turn my column into a planarium or whatever they are called someday down the road if i was a millionaire and my discus died (haha NonC, big fish rune all the cool plans) 

Sara, go look at my emersed journal, I have pics of the badis and lotus and emersed setup!


----------



## orchidman

any batch, i just wanna know how to kill mine


----------



## sewingalot

Sorry about your discus. Take Bob's advice on the not broke and fixing. The biggest mistake I made was listening to others and not following my gut. I killed all my cories in one night because I was chasing the co2 dragon.

Bob, it really depends on what it's growing on and your tank parameters, but H2O2 (I recommend outside of the tank), and excel are quick fixes.


----------



## orchidman

okay. well ill take care of it when i switch over to the rimless tank


----------



## chad320

Wayyyyy to much bad info out there to try and pin down lighting via internet. Back to Bobs word, if it aint broke....as small as lighting comes these days you can always add another strip without running out of room like it used to be with giant T-8s. I think your plants are perfectly colored and growing healthy right now and wouldnt change a thing. You can try lowering your N input to draw more color but ive found this usually sacrifices some of the health of the plant( skinny stems, smaller leaves). You see, this is what Non-c was warning you about with telling you to leave it alone for a bit and let it grow  Its prefect, stop trying to mess it up


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Sorry about your discus. Take Bob's advice on the not broke and fixing. The biggest mistake I made was listening to others and not following my gut. I killed all my cories in one night because I was chasing the co2 dragon.
> 
> Bob, it really depends on what it's growing on and your tank parameters, but H2O2 (I recommend outside of the tank), and excel are quick fixes.


My discus is fine, that's the problem :angryfire lol. 



chad320 said:


> Wayyyyy to much bad info out there to try and pin down lighting via internet. Back to Bobs word, if it aint broke....as small as lighting comes these days you can always add another strip without running out of room like it used to be with giant T-8s. I think your plants are perfectly colored and growing healthy right now and wouldnt change a thing. You can try lowering your N input to draw more color but ive found this usually sacrifices some of the health of the plant( skinny stems, smaller leaves). You see, this is what Non-c was warning you about with telling you to leave it alone for a bit and let it grow  Its prefect, stop trying to mess it up


I could care less about the light at the moment, I don't have money to replace anything lol . I was just kind of like  130w over my 20g would give me high light, didn't seem right any more light I think I would have to buy sunglasses for my shrimp. The light thing was kind of one of those things i've glanced at before but never really thought about but today I was bored baby sitting and looked at it again. For now i'm just letting the tanks go, i'll get around to trimming and filling in the corner sooner or later but it's not my biggest concern. 

On a side note I have been curious to test my GH and KH again since 2 weeks doing WC's with only RO water. Granted I'm not doing the full 50% like EI dosing says, I'm curious too see how much my GH and KH have lowered from my previous reading of like 17-20 GH and I think it was 7 KH I've only dosed calcium once I think too. I'll probably test that tomorrow.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, lowering your GH and KH will have a big effect on how your plants grow. Most often for the better. Just watch you Ca and Mg input. Snail are a good key for this. Their shells get pitty if either one is too low.


----------



## nonconductive

so did you test?

There was a time when i wanted to fiddle with every little thing and maximize growth. but now i'd rather just let the tank run itself.

agree with everyone else if it aint broke......


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> Wayyyyy to much bad info out there to try and pin down lighting via internet. Back to Bobs word, if it aint broke....as small as lighting comes these days you can always add another strip without running out of room like it used to be with giant T-8s. I think your plants are perfectly colored and growing healthy right now and wouldnt change a thing. You can try lowering your N input to draw more color but ive found this usually sacrifices some of the health of the plant( skinny stems, smaller leaves). You see, this is what Non-c was warning you about with telling you to leave it alone for a bit and let it grow  Its prefect, stop trying to mess it up


roud:



Bahugo said:


> My discus is fine, that's the problem :angryfire lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about the light at the moment, I don't have money to replace anything lol . I was just kind of like  130w over my 20g would give me high light, didn't seem right any more light I think I would have to buy sunglasses for my shrimp. The light thing was kind of one of those things i've glanced at before but never really thought about but today I was bored baby sitting and looked at it again. For now i'm just letting the tanks go, i'll get around to trimming and filling in the corner sooner or later but it's not my biggest concern.
> 
> On a side note I have been curious to test my GH and KH again since 2 weeks doing WC's with only RO water. Granted I'm not doing the full 50% like EI dosing says, I'm curious too see how much my GH and KH have lowered from my previous reading of like 17-20 GH and I think it was 7 KH I've only dosed calcium once I think too. I'll probably test that tomorrow.


it looks good.. just be happy 



nonconductive said:


> so did you test?
> 
> There was a time when i wanted to fiddle with every little thing and maximize growth. but now i'd rather just let the tank run itself.
> 
> agree with everyone else if it aint broke......


roud:


----------



## Bahugo

I was actually curious about the GH/KH for the shrimp lol.. 

I havent tested yet I will in a bit!


----------



## Bahugo

So if I quit smoking:
75g tank
48" dual t5ho light
7 bags of eco complete

Would take me 54 days to afford. That's kind of sick too think how much money is wasted smoking. 

Does anybody have any ideas on how to quit smoking? Everything I try just backfires.


----------



## nonconductive

Rich if you find something let me know, I've tried a few times. 

I'm not a heavy smoker, and i dont smoke in our vehicle or inside the house but still..... it sucks. wife hates it.

doc wrote me a new script but its so friggen $$$$$. havent filled it yet.

last one i tried gave me HORRIBLE nightmares.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> Rich if you find something let me know, I've tried a few times.
> 
> I'm not a heavy smoker, and i dont smoke in our vehicle or inside the house but still..... it sucks. wife hates it.
> 
> doc wrote me a new script but its so friggen $$$$$. havent filled it yet.
> 
> last one i tried gave me HORRIBLE nightmares.


I'm not a "heavy" smoker, I've slowed down alot but smokes in my county are almost 8 dollars a pack, some places almost 9 dollars a pack. It always sounds so easy saying "I'm going to quit" then I just like shut down without them, it's horrible. I think the worst is the morning routine includes walking the dog and having a cig so it's like my whole day is thrown off and I don't feel awake (?) if that makes sense. I just want to sleep all day it's roughhhhh

On a side note, this is the huge portion of glosso I pulled out of the tank when I was rearranging










Can you even notice the missing glosso? lol, you can see some is missing but it doesn't look like the tiny patch missing should equal that huge clump.


----------



## chad320

I was using Chantix and it was working but I quit taking it when I started going through divorce. I should try again  As for the Glosso, it makes a good floater or emergent plant too. Just something to think about.


----------



## nonconductive

chad, thats what im going to try. so it worked good? did it give you nightmares?

and rich i didnt notice


----------



## chad320

I had friends say they got wacko off it but I didnt notice any difference. Guess it helps to be wacko from the start?


----------



## orchidman

try coffee instead. idk.. im 15


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> I had friends say they got wacko off it but I didnt notice any difference. Guess it helps to be wacko from the start?


well then i shouldnt have any issues :icon_smil



orchidman said:


> try coffee instead. idk.. im 15


thats all i need, another addiction.

don't ever start smoking bob. you'll wish you didnt later on.


----------



## orchidman

smoking is nasty. ruins your teeth. kills you, and gives you terrible breath..... just sayin


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> try coffee instead. idk.. im 15


Coffee is disgusting... I can't stand the taste of it, or the smell lol. 



nonconductive said:


> well then i shouldnt have any issues :icon_smil
> 
> 
> 
> thats all i need, another addiction.
> 
> don't ever start smoking bob. you'll wish you didnt later on.


Agreed, don't ever start smoking.



orchidman said:


> smoking is nasty. ruins your teeth. kills you, and gives you terrible breath..... just sayin


I said that till the day I started... I still pretty much agree with the statement lol in one way or another. I wish smoking only gave me horrible breath. I don't smoke in the house though so at least my house doesn't smell like it. As big of an oxymoron it sounds like, I hate the smell of old cigarette, I can't stand the smell on my hands I always have to wash my hands after I smoke whenever possible. 

Every time I have tried quitting I get like "sick".. I wouldn't call it sick but I just feel like crud and *TMI warning* feel like I crap my brains out for some reason. My friend quit and he said that after like the first week he started spitting all the time from the nasty stuff left from smoking. That's another thing that I hate about smoking is the like goober throat feeling. I've quit once for like 4 weeks but I slipped up lol. If I didn't take medicine for ADD it would be alot easier to quit, when I don't have it I can have like 2 smokes a day and be totally fine and usually not even finish them. 

On the topic of my tank though *Damon *do I have to trim the tops off my water wisteria...? I didn't feel like trimming them when I planted them so one or two are still sticking out, will the lower portion in water switch to submersed form?


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Coffee is disgusting... I can't stand the taste of it, or the smell lol.
> 
> *smoking is disgusting* if im being to harsh let me know
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, don't ever start smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> I said that till the day I started... I still pretty much agree with the statement lol in one way or another. I wish smoking only gave me horrible breath. I don't smoke in the house though so at least my house doesn't smell like it. As big of an oxymoron it sounds like, I hate the smell of old cigarette, I can't stand the smell on my hands I always have to wash my hands after I smoke whenever possible.
> 
> Every time I have tried quitting I get like "sick".. I wouldn't call it sick but I just feel like crud and *TMI warning* feel like I crap my brains out for some reason. My friend quit and he said that after like the first week he started spitting all the time from the nasty stuff left from smoking. That's another thing that I hate about smoking is the like goober throat feeling. I've quit once for like 4 weeks but I slipped up lol. If I didn't take medicine for ADD it would be alot easier to quit, when I don't have it I can have like 2 smokes a day and be totally fine and usually not even finish them.
> 
> On the topic of my tank though *Damon *do I have to trim the tops off my water wisteria...? I didn't feel like trimming them when I planted them so one or two are still sticking out, will the lower portion in water switch to submersed form?


roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Oh, so before I forget. I got stung by the most elite wasp ever today... It was like maverick in Top Gun... He did an inverted 4g dive and flipped be the bird then stung my Achilles tendon. It hurt very badly I like freaked so bad because how much it stung i kicked my boot off lol.

Just thought my journal would not be complete if I did not leave that little tid bit of info.


----------



## orchidman

OwH! where were you when this happened?


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> OwH! where were you when this happened?


Taken the dog out. Almost burnt myself on my cigarette too ! just thought I'd throw that tid bit of info in there for you Bob  You would probably enjoy the story more if I did burn myself hahaha.


----------



## orchidman

yeah i would have, because that would help teach you that cigs are bad!


----------



## nonconductive

rich not sure about the wisteria, but i would think itd probably just continue to grow out the top?

TMI lol luckily thats never happened to me when ive tried quitting in the past. usually im just a complete a-hole. I think the hardest part is the morning cigarette before work. That and the whole hand to mouth thing.

sucks about the wasp. hopefully you're not one of those super allergic people like my dad.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> rich not sure about the wisteria, but i would think itd probably just continue to grow out the top?
> 
> TMI lol luckily thats never happened to me when ive tried quitting in the past. usually im just a complete a-hole. I think the hardest part is the morning cigarette before work. That and the whole hand to mouth thing.
> 
> sucks about the wasp. hopefully you're not one of those super allergic people like my dad.


No I'm not super allergic thank fully. I had a dream my water wisteria that was out of the tank was flowering, I woke up and I was disappointed I don't see any flowers.


----------



## orchidman

oh yeah, that would be bad if you were allergic. is it swollen?


----------



## Bahugo

No, but it stung like no other, my whole like foot stung because it was right on the Achilles tendon for a few minutes. I came in and made sure there was no stinger then threw some rubbing alcohol on it and called it a day lol.


----------



## orchidman

owch! limestone paste is good for be stings. and so is water and baking soda mixed to a paste


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> No, but it stung like no other, my whole like foot stung because it was right on the Achilles tendon for a few minutes. I came in and made sure there was no stinger then threw some rubbing alcohol on it and called it a day lol.


you're supposed to milk it and have kate wait on you hand and foot!


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> you're supposed to milk it and have kate wait on you hand and foot!


you should have! to get back at her for showing you up with picture taking


----------



## nonconductive

lol bob


----------



## orchidman

what can i say?

ps. dang 30 second posting rule!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> you're supposed to milk it and have kate wait on you hand and foot!


Lol, if only that worked. 



orchidman said:


> you should have! to get back at her for showing you up with picture taking


lol

So just for fun 

First scape of 20g:










now *3 months later* (well last update, you guys don't deserve new photo's yet) 










56g column tank, a month or two after it was set up 









Now:









Cool too see what a few months does!


----------



## zachary908

Awesome transformations, Bahugo! Those tanks look great!


----------



## sewingalot

The lower portions will probably stay the same on the wisteria. I say ask wkndracer though for first hand knowledge. 



nonconductive said:


> usually im just a complete a-hole. I think the hardest part is the morning cigarette before work. That and the whole hand to mouth thing.


And this differs how? :icon_mrgr (Love you, mean it! I'm just jealous you get to meet Rachel and I don't!)

True story - my papa started smoking around 12 and stopped later as an adult by eating peanuts. Did it cold turkey. In fact, I never knew he smoked until I heard the story. It helped with the hand to mouth thing. And my brother quit for 5 years eating sunflower seeds. 

I smoked for a brief time in my life (dated a smoker, and well....peer pressure, lol), glad I didn't stick with it. Although every once and a while, I think about it when I smell the brand I smoked. Some days I give in at bars.

I can't believe the difference in just 3 short months! I am thrilled at the before and after comparison.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> The lower portions will probably stay the same on the wisteria. I say ask wkndracer though for first hand knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> And this differs how? :icon_mrgr (Love you, mean it! I'm just jealous you get to meet Rachel and I don't!)
> 
> True story - my papa started smoking around 12 and stopped later as an adult by eating peanuts. Did it cold turkey. In fact, I never knew he smoked until I heard the story. It helped with the hand to mouth thing. And my brother quit for 5 years eating sunflower seeds.
> 
> I smoked for a brief time in my life (dated a smoker, and well....peer pressure, lol), glad I didn't stick with it. Although every once and a while, I think about it when I smell the brand I smoked. Some days I give in at bars.
> 
> I can't believe the difference in just 3 short months! I am thrilled at the before and after comparison.


That's actually a good idea with peanuts, I could totally do cashews or something like that. I quit for like 4 weeks chewing gum, but i went through so much gum it wasn't even funny. I'm not a big sunflower seed person though. 

Yeah, just wait till the future! imagine three more months! You better be growing those plants out the Rotala is starting to get really dense, same with the HM! 

And about the wisteria now I don't know if I should trim it, I would love too see a plant flower lol.


----------



## Bahugo

This photo is to convince Sara that Panda cats are cooler. 

The title is:
*If Jaws was a Cory Cat*


----------



## zachary908

Haha, nice picture, bahugo. How many pandas do you have?


----------



## chad320

Nice pic! What kind of moss was that sold to you as?


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Lol, if only that worked.
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> So just for fun
> 
> First scape of 20g:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now *3 months later* (well last update, you guys don't deserve new photo's yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56g column tank, a month or two after it was set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool too see what a few months does!


look at those transformations! im impressed! by september, this tank will be all ready for AGA!



Bahugo said:


> This photo is to convince Sara that Panda cats are cooler.
> 
> The title is:
> *If Jaws was a Cory Cat*


wow! thats like the first picture that ive seen where the pands actually look cool! i think you are affecting me!


----------



## sewingalot

You should totally grow the wisteria out of water. That would be neat. And I could nickname you mini-nonc.



Bahugo said:


> This photo is to convince Sara that Panda cats are cooler.
> 
> The title is:
> *If Jaws was a Cory Cat*


Alrighty, this is definitely upping the coolness factor. So cute!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> look at those transformations! im impressed! by september, this tank will be all ready for AGA!
> 
> wow! thats like the first picture that ive seen where the pands actually look cool! i think you are affecting me!


Which one? Hah, I secretly wanted to enter my 20g tank but I feel like it is a mess and won't place hah. 



sewingalot said:


> You should totally grow the wisteria out of water. That would be neat. And I could nickname you mini-nonc.
> 
> Alrighty, this is definitely upping the coolness factor. So cute!


Panda's FTW! I may attempt to grow it out for now, my only issue is it has already grown like an inch and a half and is past my light lol. 

I got a new plant today! I have no idea what it is, but it is really interesting looking! I will get some pics later to try to id it!


----------



## sewingalot

I had three stalks of sword growing out of my tank this summer. One actually grew out of the canopy and was a good 7" crawling along the wall before the @#%$ cat discovered it. I think I have a picture of one of them in my journal. You should totally do it!

Can't wait to see the new plant, sounds like you have collectoritis bad.


----------



## Bahugo

Sara Don't get off yet! I need you too id a plant i'm uploading pics now!


----------



## Bahugo

Some have a redish tint on the underside of the leaf.


----------



## sewingalot

Possibly limnophilia aromatica - does it have toothy edges on the leaves and a minty smell (not everyone can smell it, by the way) or maybe a pogostemon stellatus.


----------



## chad320

It looks to me like it was emergent grown and youll probably have to wait and see the submergent form to tell the difference. Sara has a good point on the smell tho.


----------



## Bahugo

It does have a "different" smell, maybe it is mint? it's not a bad smell, I just can't put my finger on it, however it does not have toothy edges. 

here it is planted 









And a stem I put more towards the front so I can see it more easily to monitor if it changes into something else.


----------



## Bahugo

So, I bought 2 more plants today and I think they were mislabeled... I'm done buying plants from stores.


----------



## zachary908

It looks like emersed pogostemon stellatus to me, although I'm not sure if that has red under the leaves when emersed.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> So, I bought 2 more plants today and I think they were mislabeled... I'm done buying plants from stores.


What did you get?


----------



## Bahugo

You will have to wait and see! 

Where is everybody today


----------



## Bahugo

1 turned out being rotala rotundifolia... I asked "You are sure that is not rotala rotundifolia correct" and the XXX-Hole (this guy is a total jerk, if anybody meant him you would agree) was like "YEAH ITS WHAT IS WRITTEN RIGHT HERE OK" I should have went with my gut and said no, but there were parts that were emersed form and I have never grown rotala rotundifolia emersed. The worst part was when I got home it almost fell apart cause it was so crappily taken care of (I am pretty sure it was more of the delivery method) I trashed half of it. 

The 2nd one I have no idea what it is, it is an emersed form because you can see little flower pods, it is suppose to be ludwigia something or another but when I searched it didn't seem too match. 

Oh, then in the space of rotala rotundifolia they had some bright red plant, like huge, clearly not rotala rotundifolia.


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, I was missed. I feel the love. Been out at my mom's - my brother lost his dog last night and is upset. I went to spend time with him. 

That sucks on the plants. On the one plant, I'm still not sure. I agree with CT. Let it grow from it's emersed form and we'll shall see. That or post a help me id thread in the plant section and look for Tintani's reply.


----------



## Bahugo

This is like the 4th time buying plants in a row where it was suppose to be XXX and it is not XXX. At this rate I am going to need another emersed setup! 

On a side note, I think I am done buying plants for not, at this rate I'm not going to find anything I don't have. I'm just going to start stockpiling what I have to send to sara to trade me plants! ! ! (so start growing sara, I think I already have a sandwhich back of HM I could trim, and a ziplock freezer back of R. Rotondifiloa)

However I have been contemplating another emersed setup, and I have been contemplating combining my two journals. I would like to be able to just post everything in one journal even though it would be super clustered, I feel like people don't like me enough to follow two journals lol! 

Kate and I are starting to "plan" what to do with the rack two, since we are out of room for now, and I wouldn't want to the 20g again unless I got some new plants *cough*. Our plans are to start saving to upgrade the lighting (the t12 shoplight is getting old quick). I honestly think I would want to drain the tanks too and replace the nasty sand (in atleast one of the tanks) with some black moonsand or something. 

If I could grow money as fast as I can grow glosso and R.rotundifolia and HM I would be a millionaire, and could complete my fishy projects!


----------



## zachary908

That's too bad about the plants Bahugo. I hate when people think they pretend they know the answer when they don't. I'd much rather them go and ask someone that does for you.


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, no one follows most of my journaling, so don't feel bad. I post for myself, a journal for record keeping and to share with people that things aren't always rosy and that's not a reason to give up. That way, when something goes right or wrong, I can go back and say, okay I screwed up here and this is what I need to do to correct it. Keep your journal as you see fit. I have all kinds of posts about my pond in my 55. If you can keep it together in one journal, I say do it! I'm actually setting up a new tank and will post it in my 55 just like my outdoor tub. 

Hahaha, I like your money comment. I wish I could just grow money. That would be cool. I'd get the thousand dollar plant.

I am wanting to do another emersed setup. And you know you want to as well. Join the dark side.


----------



## zachary908

sewingalot said:


> I am wanting to do another emersed setup. And you know you want to as well. Join the dark side.


Stop talking about emersed set ups, guys! I don't have room! 

I'm already trying to stop myself from setting up a shrimp breeding area!


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> I am wanting to do another emersed setup. And you know you want to as well. Join the dark side.


I actually have like a 40 gallon long tank (it's kinda narrow and long and semi tall but who cares need to start somewhere, sealent is cheaper then a tank or Tupperware tubs for that matter) or something like that in the other room that needs to be sealed, and I *really* want to just reseal the bottom 8~ inches and have it as an emersed tank. Shh though, I haven't ran that one by kate yet! My emersed setup now is taken up by glosso and baby tears. Kinda a bummer because I would love to start doing some stem plants emersed, especially if I had rarer plants *cough* sara *cough*. I'm so hopelessly addicted to plants................. and shrimp, and small fish.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Stop talking about emersed set ups, guys! I don't have room!
> 
> I'm already trying to stop myself from setting up a shrimp breeding area!


That's what my rack was originally setup for, well built for but money is tight! Maybe if I ever sell off some baby tears and glosso lol.


----------



## sewingalot

zachary908 said:


> Stop talking about emersed set ups, guys! I don't have room!
> 
> I'm already trying to stop myself from setting up a shrimp breeding area!


Hahaha, if I had access to a bunch of plants like you, I'd be in emersed setup heaven. Is this the wrong time to mention I am getting an old greenhouse rack with three lights and am planning on a new setup soon? 



Bahugo said:


> I actually have like a 40 gallon long tank (it's kinda narrow and long and semi tall but who cares need to start somewhere, sealent is cheaper then a tank or Tupperware tubs for that matter) or something like that in the other room that needs to be sealed, and I *really* want to just reseal the bottom 8~ inches and have it as an emersed tank. Shh though, I haven't ran that one by kate yet! My emersed setup now is taken up by glosso and baby tears. Kinda a bummer because I would love to start doing some stem plants emersed, especially if I had rarer plants *cough* sara *cough*. I'm so hopelessly addicted to plants................. and shrimp, and small fish.


I have a feeling Kate's reading this snickering. That would be perfect for a setup, especially stems! Nice hint on the plants, I didn't even pick up on that. 



Bahugo said:


> That's what my rack was originally setup for, well built for but money is tight! Maybe if I ever sell off some baby tears and glosso lol.


Oh money, why can you just magically appear into our laps so we can have great tanks?


----------



## Kosey929

I'm loving the latest rescape on your 56. Normally, I wouldn't like a big centerpiece plant, but it works with your scape...I think because it creates more contrast with the other plants. Very nice!!!

Oh yeah, I noticed your fiance is from PH. My guy grew up there in the Westgate neighborhood.


----------



## Bahugo

I'm from PH too kosey, I just leave it as Illinois. West gate is actually a few blocks from my house! Small world. 

Sara, I was hoping it was very discreet I'm glad the hint wasn't totally obvious! 

Yeah, I think the tank would be a pretty interesting tank too set up for an emersed setup. I would have to figure out ways to divide it though.


----------



## orchidman

the plant kinda looks like sage.. lol


----------



## Bahugo

So! I been busy all day, totally rescaped both tanks today... will have pics in a few minutes! BE PREPARED

No sneak peaks


----------



## orchidman

wohoo


----------



## zachary908

:bounce: Can't wait, bahugo! I bet it looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> wohoo





zachary908 said:


> :bounce: Can't wait, bahugo! I bet it looks pretty sweet!


Bwahahahahaha! I got you both! NO rescape, not even a trim today... I think Damon would drive out and slap me if I rescaped the 20g again soon, hah it would be the like forty third time! I just did WC's today, I actually did a full 6 gallon water change in the shrimp tank! Oh and I had a new batch of shrimplets hatch! roud:

*But! I do have 31 pictures! THIRTY ONE! *Of the shrimp tank, didn't get any pics of the 56g will get some later.

*20g*: Was having fun while I was draining the water, took some pics of the tank during the water change so I mind as well start with those! 

























*20g full*: Was messing around with angles lol
*Front:









From the right: 

















From the Left:

















Stump at a angle*








*
Java moss filling in on the stump









new plant Idk what it is:








*









*HM Bush getting cultivated for Sara:* Pics don't give it any justice how dense/big it is getting
*








*
*Water wisteria: 









Baby tear update:









Welcome to the jungle!!!!!

































CRS Baby 1

























CRS baby 2 

















CRS Baby 3

















New shrimplet:









BOB here is a picture of your mermaid weed! 








*
*Bailey:










*So I counted several baby CRS today, and cherry babies! Everything is pretty chaotic in my tank right now


----------



## Bahugo

Where did everybody go, 31 pics and no replies! Bob and zach were just here like 5 min ago.


----------



## zachary908

was mean, Bahugo... 

But... you have redeemed yourself with all of those fancy pictures!

That HM bush you are growing for Sara looks great, and I love the shrimp babies.... Oh... I really want to set up some shrimp tanks.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Where did everybody go, 31 pics and no replies! Bob and zach were just here like 5 min ago.


I was typing and looking!


----------



## zachary908

Loving the carpet... hopefully one day I too will have a nice lawn in my tank!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> was mean, Bahugo...
> 
> But... you have redeemed yourself with all of those fancy pictures!
> 
> That HM bush you are growing for Sara looks great, and I love the shrimp babies.... Oh... I really want to set up some shrimp tanks.


Hah! Shrimp are addictive for sure! Yeah, the HM bush is getting pretty lush, Sara will be able to get a nice size portion! 



zachary908 said:


> Loving the carpet... hopefully one day I too will have a nice lawn in my tank!


What is it you are trying to grow for a carpet? It took a while to get settled in, but after that it has taken off, I will probably have to start trimming glosso weekly once it fills in the rest of the bottom. My HM keeps trying to carpet too but I keep pulling it up. The baby tears seem to be spreading too, but the glosso is overrunning that patch again there is already like 3-4 runners going through it. 



zachary908 said:


> I was typing and looking!



You are lucky!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Wow that thing is packed with plants...you probably have 100s of babies you don't even know about. I bet your water is super clear all the time with that plant density....and ha...cool doggy


----------



## orchidman

That was mean. And just for that I didn't comment last night. And to teach you a lesson to lying to friends I'm not going to comment on the pics or your scape


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> That was mean. And just for that I didn't comment last night. And to teach you a lesson to lying to friends I'm not going to comment on the pics or your scape
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


That's not very nice, Bob. :hihi: But it was mean, Bahugo!



Bahugo said:


> Hah! Shrimp are addictive for sure! Yeah, the HM bush is getting pretty lush, Sara will be able to get a nice size portion!
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you are trying to grow for a carpet? It took a while to get settled in, but after that it has taken off, I will probably have to start trimming glosso weekly once it fills in the rest of the bottom. My HM keeps trying to carpet too but I keep pulling it up. The baby tears seem to be spreading too, but the glosso is overrunning that patch again there is already like 3-4 runners going through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky!


I planted hair grass all over in my tank, remember! Didn't you look at my journal?


----------



## orchidman

you get what you pay for!


----------



## Bahugo

shrimpnmoss said:


> Wow that thing is packed with plants...you probably have 100s of babies you don't even know about. I bet your water is super clear all the time with that plant density....and ha...cool doggy


I am beginning to think that I have a bunch of babies in there I can usually count like 5-10 baby Cherry shrimp on the tips of a few stems I would imagine there would be alot more mixed in the mess. Thanks for stopped by!



orchidman said:


> That was mean. And just for that I didn't comment last night. And to teach you a lesson to lying to friends I'm not going to comment on the pics or your scape
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


It was a joke. 



zachary908 said:


> That's not very nice, Bob. :hihi: But it was mean, Bahugo!
> 
> I planted hair grass all over in my tank, remember! Didn't you look at my journal?


I do, I just remembered you having downoi too though.


----------



## Bahugo

Bahugo said:


> GH @ 17-20 (I stopped counting at 17 and filled to 20 so it's either 17, 18, 19, or 20 I shook it at 20).
> KH @ 6-7 (forgot which one heh, was kinda rushed)


GH @ 10
KH @ 4

After 3 weeks of RO water roughly 20-30% WC's each week. Kind of disappointed with the GH but it's moving down atleast.


----------



## nonconductive

NOW NOW CHILDREN LETS ALL GET ALONG AND BEHAVE LIKE GOOD LITTLE PANTIES.


Rich, that 20 is completely awesome. if you do anything besides trim it i will personally drive to IL and make you put it back the way it was. really, nice looking man!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> NOW NOW CHILDREN LETS ALL GET ALONG AND BEHAVE LIKE GOOD LITTLE PANTIES.
> 
> 
> Rich, that 20 is completely awesome. if you do anything besides trim it i will personally drive to IL and make you put it back the way it was. really, nice looking man!


I thought he would be happy, I got him a really good picture of the mermaid weed! Maybe I should just delete it since he doesn't appreciate it! lol. 

Thank you, yah I really enjoy how it is filling in! 

On a side note, today stinking(keeping it pg) sucks. I will probably fill in details later if I get around too it. NonC's post was a little pick me up though! :icon_bigg


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> NOW NOW CHILDREN LETS ALL GET ALONG AND BEHAVE LIKE GOOD LITTLE PANTIES.


Rofl!


----------



## orchidman

well in that case, it looks good. and very lush! good growing! i like your cute little fish!

RCS? i thought you had CRS


----------



## Bahugo

I have CRS, CBS, Cherry and sunkist shrimp


----------



## orchidman

oh wow! lets see pics of the sunkist!


----------



## chad320

Yeah, you dont put up enough pictures!~wheres the pic of the sunkist? I like the stem scape you got going on!!! Pretty tight maintenance work


----------



## Bahugo

I'm sure there is some pics of the sunkist shrimp in here somewhere, I don't even look for them anymore truth be told. They are lame, they are the ones that require brackish water. 

On a side note, I think I have some very interesting plans for the future... Just to tease you guys it will require me to receive an importing license. Alot of brain storming and planning too do though.


----------



## sewingalot

Best picture:









Love all the cute shrimpers! I am so jealous.

Bailey is a good looking dog. Just for those that missed it hihi










The new stem looks like ludwigia 'cuba' emersed.


----------



## Bahugo

Hah, that is my fav picture too. Where have you been sara you really are batwoman posting at 4-5 AM


----------



## sewingalot

What are you going to do when I take of for a while after my bat cave is completed? I bet you and all the PP team members will cry yourselves to sleep. LOL! Where have I been? Well.....I get insomnia about every third week and end up crashing for about 16 hours after staying up three days straight. And given that I am grumpy and not able to think straight, I avoid posting on those days leading up to the crash. Actually, I really shouldn't be posting as I am feeling a might snarky this morning. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> What are you going to do when I take of for a while after my bat cave is completed? I bet you and all the PP team members will cry yourselves to sleep. LOL! Where have I been? Well.....I get insomnia about every third week and end up crashing for about 16 hours after staying up three days straight. And given that I am grumpy and not able to think straight, I avoid posting on those days leading up to the crash. Actually, I really shouldn't be posting as I am feeling a might snarky this morning. :hihi:


We will probably all cry! Why are you going to take off for a while? How long? Details woman! DETAILS! The PP needs to prepare for your absence.


----------



## sewingalot

I promised some quilts to people when I finished my sewing room....err bat cave and it's about complete, so I need to earn my username back. Let's see a quilt in a day times 50 equals....next Tuesday.  It's been almost 3 years without a space. You'll see me back on here with needles in my hair and thread in my ears and bald patches when I remember how I started pilfering my supplies for planted tanks. 

Don't worry, you have me around until the end of the month because of the contest, so I be sure to annoy you all so much that you'll be begging for me to stay away.


----------



## wkndracer

The picture post back on 22 is fantastic!

Tank looks amazing and that low carpet is one I can only dream of.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Don't worry, you have me around until the end of the month because of the contest, so I be sure to annoy you all so much that you'll be begging for me to stay away.


What contest? And you better be annoying all of us! 



wkndracer said:


> The picture post back on 22 is fantastic!
> 
> Tank looks amazing and that low carpet is one I can only dream of.


Thanks! Yeah, it's nice having nondestructive shrimp that allow everything to grow out! Wish I could say the same about my trumpet snails... I can't tell you how many times I have had to replant the blyxia since I moved it.


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> I'm sure there is some pics of the sunkist shrimp in here somewhere, I don't even look for them anymore truth be told. They are lame, they are the ones that require brackish water.
> 
> On a side note, I think I have some very interesting plans for the future... Just to tease you guys it will require me to receive an importing license. Alot of brain storming and planning too do though.


an import license? do tell.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> an import license? do tell.


But then it will ruin the surprise! Do you really want to know? and I mean* reallllllllly *want to know? Did the curiosity bug strike you?


----------



## nonconductive

well i wouldnt be asking if i didnt, ya know :flick:


----------



## sewingalot

This one. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g.../144372-co2-pressurized-system-raok-item.html

Unlike non-c, I don't want to know as I already know. First you are talking to zach who happens to work at a petstore and you are talking about an importer license. It wasn't hard to put two and two together. Next month is my birthday and you are going to import some nice plants for me. I'll pretend to be surprised.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> This one. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g.../144372-co2-pressurized-system-raok-item.html
> 
> Unlike non-c, I don't want to know as I already know. First you are talking to zach who happens to work at a petstore and you are talking about an importer license. It wasn't hard to put two and two together. Next month is my birthday and you are going to import some nice plants for me. I'll pretend to be surprised.


Actually what i talked too Zach about was the first idea, but I expanded my idea... So you don't know, HAH!


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Best picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the cute shrimpers! I am so jealous.
> 
> Bailey is a good looking dog. Just for those that missed it hihi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new stem looks like ludwigia 'cuba' emersed.


great pics! i want more!



Bahugo said:


> We will probably all cry! Why are you going to take off for a while? How long? Details woman! DETAILS! The PP needs to prepare for your absence.


i will cry



sewingalot said:


> I promised some quilts to people when I finished my sewing room....err bat cave and it's about complete, so I need to earn my username back. Let's see a quilt in a day times 50 equals....next Tuesday.  It's been almost 3 years without a space. You'll see me back on here with needles in my hair and thread in my ears and bald patches when I remember how I started pilfering my supplies for planted tanks.
> 
> Don't worry, you have me around until the end of the month because of the contest, so I be sure to annoy you all so much that you'll be begging for me to stay away.


i want a quilt! :bounce:

what do you actually have to do for the contest?



Bahugo said:


> But then it will ruin the surprise! Do you really want to know? and I mean* reallllllllly *want to know? Did the curiosity bug strike you?


i wanna know!! really bad... mainly so i can tell you what to get me!



Bahugo said:


> Actually what i talked too Zach about was the first idea, but I expanded my idea... So you don't know, HAH!


your killing me


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> great pics! i want more!


.... You realize both of those pictures are from the thirty one pictures I posted before the other day...


----------



## orchidman

i dont care! i didnt look at all of the 31 the other day. i was mad at your for lying!


----------



## nonconductive

for lying?


----------



## orchidman

yea he lyed to us! he said he rescaped..


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> yea he lyed to us! he said he rescaped..


It was a joke! 

At this rate I think I might keep my secret hidden! Or just PM NonC and Sara my Evil plot to take over the worldddddddddddddd bwahahahahah.


----------



## orchidman

lol! i commented on the pictures now. but i was punishing you before!


----------



## Bahugo

I'll tell you guys later! I want to explain it somewhat. Right now I am busy babysitting so don't have time to explain what is all going on in my head.


----------



## orchidman

okay.. i guess better not be another joke


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> okay.. i guess better not be another joke


It's not a joke, I'll inform you guys all after I eat!


----------



## orchidman

woohoo!


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Actually what i talked too Zach about was the first idea, but I expanded my idea... So you don't know, HAH!


This is true... He doesn't need an importing license for what we were talking about! 

Now I'm curious, Bahugo! Tell me!!!!


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> It's not a joke, I'll inform you guys all after I eat!


Sounds good. You should get me some awesome plants! Maybe get me a couple discus!


----------



## orchidman

haha im so confuzzled! as long as i get a discount on whatever it is he is selling, thats fine


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> It was a joke!
> 
> At this rate I think I might keep my secret hidden! Or just PM NonC and Sara my Evil plot to take over the worldddddddddddddd bwahahahahah.


PM me too!!!


----------



## Bahugo

*Preface:
*1) I am not looking to get rich. 
2) I am not looking to never have to work again and be completely self sustained by my ideas.

I always wanted to own a business, in one way shape or form before I die. Never for the money, just to be independent from a boss. My biggest concern before was "what would I do?" because I never had a hobby/interest that I was truly "in love with" then I started planted fish tanks, and fish tanks in general seriously. 

I have been toying around with possibilities of an aquarium oriented business, my first idea was to buy a large shipment of plants wholesale to grow out in my own time for some extra cash on the side, which could generate some profit but honestly, not much and most wholesalers don't carry "rare" plants which would generate the most income possibilities (this is why I pm'd zach too ask about his plant supplier because it seems that he is able to obtain more hard to find, newer plants through him). 

So realistically I knew that that would probably end up as a bust but I didn't write it off, and I wanted to expand the idea. Which made me dive deeper into "evil scheme research to take over the world". I'm going to make it semi-short and to the point. "rich's planted tank aquarium shop" (hah not really what I would call my business but just for the time being we can refer to it as that) 

Things I am looking into and seriously looking into not like a hah, joke, hey never think about it again type thing. 

I would like to start importing... 
1) Rare/uncommon small freshwater fish. 
2) Shrimp/snails. 
3) Plants.

Reasons for this, I'm not paying markup from a middle man. I want small fish only, no discus, arrowana's or things like that I can import discus and arrowana's for a few bucks each (priced) but I have no desire to set up the facilities to accommodate something like that. I want to be separate myself from the market, and be unique instead of being just another discus or cichlid guy. Obviously this can and probably will expand, I have looked into some companies for XXX lines of stuff from Japan etc. 

So there it is, that's the secret. I hope some people think it's a cool idea. Obviously there is alot more I am still planning etc.


----------



## zachary908

That sounds like a fantastic idea, Bahugo. I've actually toyed around with ideas very similar to this. But being only 16 I'm not really ready to make it happen.

If you would like I could try to get you Jermacks availability list from last week, to give you an idea of what they offer.

It sound like you plan to pretty much do this from home which is a great idea in my opinion. Working at Inland I've learned it is very hard to make a profit in the buisness of selling fish and plants. You really need to find a niche, and it sounds like yours will be plants and nano fish! Great choice!

Also this might help you a bit.

Nautilus 
Seagrest farms
A pet
Kentuckiana

Those are all pretty good places to get fish. Nautilus actually does transshipping, so you can get some awesome fish from out of the country ( Personally the place I work hasn't done this because of the large amount of fish you have to order)

Btw all of those places are in the US.


----------



## orchidman

sounds cool! talk to rachel about that. thats kind of/ basically what she has going minus the plants. and its working out well for her. so get some tips and suppliers from her!

sounds like a fun idea. hopefully it wrks out, seems like a good way for us PP and me ladies to get some discounts * muauahhaha* lol JK


----------



## Bahugo

I think PP members and me ladies will of course get a discount!


----------



## jayjigga

I like the idea, especially with the preface that you wouldn't be doing it to get rich. If I had the capital, I would love to be a niche LFS with a twist. I keep seeing that CL listing for an aquarium store closing in Tinley Park, and at one point I half-heartedly dreamt about the idea. Good luck with whatever you decide to do and great pics!


----------



## Bahugo

jayjigga said:


> I like the idea, especially with the preface that you wouldn't be doing it to get rich. If I had the capital, I would love to be a niche LFS with a twist. I keep seeing that CL listing for an aquarium store closing in Tinley Park, and at one point I half-heartedly dreamt about the idea. Good luck with whatever you decide to do and great pics!


Do you know which store it is? If it's the one on 171 st and like 82nd ave I thought they were switching to SW only? I went in there once a few months ago and I heard the owner talking to the customer, I actually know the owners son (don't talk to him, but he was in my youth group). There was a big "50% off everything" and they are only open sat/sun last time I checked (that's when I went in). 

I can't see them staying afloat staying open two days a week even if they were to switch too sw only tanks. The price at 50% off was seriously about the same price as petsmart/petco sadly, I was expecting to go in there and score something and walked out with a confused face. Aquatica in Tinley Park pretty much dominates any salt water store around here, I can't see a struggling store competing with them, especially open 2 days a week. Whenever I go in there it is swarmed with people. I know one of the old managers branched off and started "robs aquatica" like 2 blocks away (how original with the name right) and when me and the gf went in there it was pathetic in comparison. it was "Clean" but you can tell he opened the store out of pure frustration with his old position. No racks, just stands for the tanks, barley any equipment for sale, a fraction of the amount of fish/coral/tanks. Although I like Aquatica, I have some gripes at the same time, but you would have to take the south Chicago suburbs by storm to compete in saltwater with them. I don't know of any saltwater store within a half hour (truthfully I've never been in a saltwater store that I would say competes with them on the southside, I've heard the northside has some nice stores) from them that has more fish/coral/equipment/knowledgeable (although a few of the staff has a huge pole up their you know where) staff. 

If it was "Rob's aquatica" closing up, I wouldn't be surprised either though. I wish there was another privately owned store that could compete with them, it would make things more interesting. Times are tough though.. I think 2 things will happen A) Aquatica will totally take over saltwater around here completely,or B) a store will open that can compete with them and disgruntled customers will flock. 

Honestly, if I was into saltwater I would love having a store besides Aquatica to get away from the mass of people there. I have been there one time where it was only me and my gf in the store and that's probably out of 100+ times. I dread going there sometimes. They did it right though by carrying mass amount of items. So many people (including me) would rather pay a few extra bucks to go pick something up at a store then order it online. And the owner really does go out of his way to help customers, that's where I ordered my shrimp from through him. 

I just wish I could find a store that gave a second thought to the planted scene. Palos Pet shop is one of the only reliable plant carriers, but they hardly have a wide selection.


----------



## nonconductive

good luck with your endeavors rich.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> good luck with your endeavors rich.


Thanks! This realistically won't happen for a while, several months atleast. Any small fish you want to request NonC? I could always special order some discus... just for you! roud:


----------



## nonconductive

lol you can special order them right back to where they came from.


i will let you know when you get things together.


----------



## sewingalot

I think the idea of focusing on invertebrates and rarer plants are fantastic. Small fish requires a lot more tanks. Can be done, but some serious dough upfront and along the way to maintain. Give Rachel a pm, she might be about to help you with logistics. Good luck, I think it'll payoff in the long run.


----------



## zachary908

Good luck, Bahugo. I'm sure you will do well.

BTW you guys are a bunch of discus haters!


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> I think PP members and me ladies will of course get a discount!


:bounce:


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> lol you can special order them right back to where they came from.
> 
> 
> i will let you know when you get things together.


You know you would love a special box of frisbees! I would make sure I got you some Snow white discus so they were very dull white boring frisbees! 



sewingalot said:


> I think the idea of focusing on invertebrates and rarer plants are fantastic. Small fish requires a lot more tanks. Can be done, but some serious dough upfront and along the way to maintain. Give Rachel a pm, she might be about to help you with logistics. Good luck, I think it'll payoff in the long run.


See, but if my 20$ bill would ever sprout a tree in my emersed setup I would be able to cover it all!!!! Take over the world one 20$ bill at a time. I would never sell my secret too growing the tree though. 

Yeah, I know I need to workout the space requirements and stuff still, but I would intent to start small with mostly inverts and plants at the beginning. Although there is some species that I have been dying to see and I'm sure I could turn around and sell. 

__________________________________________

*Tank whoaaaaaaaaaaas
*So, I do not recommend coralifes CF fixture. The one over the 56g has been giving me issues lately, I brought it too where I got it from and they gave me two new light bulbs even though one is a 10k bulb. I don't get why the guy won't just return it, he gave me 70$ worth of bulbs and some electric lube or something like that. He doesn't carry the light fixture anymore, but this is the 2nd time I have been there. This time was because my lights would just go off and on by themselves. I literally sat there for an hour and a half and both lights went off (at different times)... They went out in front of him, so he can't say I am bs'ng him or anything like that. So he gave me new lights. For 170$ I payed for the fixture I could have gotten a nice t5ho setup if I knew it was better before hand. His reasoning is because Coralife is a Pain in the rear too do business with, they are really cracking down on customer phoning in their issues instead of it being returned by the store or something like that. I just want to be like "I just want a stinking light that works how it is suppose too"

What am I suppose to do now if these go out? Be like... "Here's the light, having the same issues wanna replace the lights again or just accept the fact the light fixture is broken." 

I love how on the box it says "2 on/off switches for each fan and light bulb" yet if you turn on one switch both fans turn on. If you turn on both switches the fans just get loud and annoying. 

I said that I would be willing to trade it in for a t5ho fixture(which is half the price) , because I don't think the light is penetrating too the bottom effectively and the issues that were going on, and 6500 bulbs but he was like "but it's less wattage" I said something about par and got this look in return :icon_conf


----------



## orchidman

thats the kind of things he likes, dull and boring


----------



## zachary908

I'll take that box of frisbees, Bahugo! Just get rid of the snow whites! I prefer the tye died ones. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> thats the kind of things he likes, dull and boring



.......... LOL! 

Bob made a funny! :icon_lol:


----------



## Bahugo

did everybody go to bed already? *snore* May update some pics later if i feel like it!


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> .......... LOL!
> 
> Bob made a funny! :icon_lol:


i rarely have funnies that anyone actually gets! so soak it in!


----------



## nonconductive

harharhar...


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> did everybody go to bed already? *snore* May update some pics later if i feel like it!


I wasn't in bed quite yet, but I was away from the computer! It's a shame you didn't post pictures!


----------



## Bahugo

Why everybody was sleeping! Nobody would be around to view my pictures


----------



## Bahugo

My tank needs a trim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm scared too see what it will look like by WC day.


----------



## Bahugo

Emersed HC progress


----------



## Bahugo

pearlin riccia 

























56g with one 6700k light and one 10k light

















sword growing


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, Bahugo!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Looking good, Bahugo!


Thanks!


----------



## Bahugo

So, since nobody cares about my tank pics... 

I was going through the list from one of the importers and I found these... 









I think this is the first reptile I would consider (I've almost purchased several before but always stopped myself)!!!! I want him!!!!!!!!!!!!

*He is the cutest chameleon!!!!!!!!*


----------



## zachary908

Hey! I care about the tank pictures!

That is a pretty sweet looking chameleon. 

May I ask what importer/ importers you have been looking at so far?


----------



## Bahugo

None seriously yet just browsing around, do you know any reliable importers? It's a bearded pygmy chameleon. It only gets like 5 cm's! I could make a little emersed canopy over my tank and have one!


----------



## zachary908

Not really, we don't really do any importing where I work. Really we can get plenty without importing. We don't even import for SW... We get Saltwater from A&M ,ORA, Dynasty marine, and nautilus ( Just in case you ever get into SW)

I'd definitely give the transshipping from nautilus a try. We haven't done their transshipping, but I'm always happy with the stock they send us. ( I believe they are located in Florida)


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> It's a bearded pygmy chameleon. It only gets like 5 cm's! I could make a little emersed canopy over my tank and have one!


Do it! And send me pictures!

Where is everyone else?


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, I still have alot to do before I start importing. 

I figured out what filtration I will be using though! one check down.


----------



## zachary908

Ha yeah! Take your time and do it right!

What filtration do you plan on using?


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> ha yeah! Take your time and do it right!
> 
> What filtration do you plan on using?


hmf


----------



## sewingalot

Such a pretty site that it makes me almost not hate riccia:










That little guy is adorable. I would by him.  Cute!!! I just want to point out that I am sending you the plants on Saturday is all goes well. Hope they survive!


----------



## zachary908

Hmm.. never seen hmf filters. Did a little googling... So it's kind of like a giant sponge filter in a way.


----------



## Bahugo

More or less zach, you've got a PM! 

So, I have discovered the baby hiding cover (well one of the hiding areas).. underneath my super dense glosso. They come up by the front sometimes and you can literally count half a dozen. I also had another Cherry give birth i think, I saw two micro size babies yesterday on the same piece of glosso.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Such a pretty site that it makes me almost not hate riccia:
> 
> That little guy is adorable. I would by him.  Cute!!! I just want to point out that I am sending you the plants on Saturday is all goes well. Hope they survive!


Riccia is not the devil! lol... 


Looking forward to getting them! They need to come, so I Can trim my plants and ship them too you, I'm getting taken overrrrrrrrrrrr by growth!


----------



## sewingalot

Bahugo said:


> hmf


Are you talking about hamburger matten filter? I'm so excited! I've been looking for the blace Poret foam to do this in one of my own tanks. It's a fantastic filtration method.

I just hope the plants make it you alive and well. The stems from the 55 are still a little ratty from the no a/c, no lights, no co2 and uprooting fiaso. :hihi: If they don't make it, let me know and we'll try again. I sent you a little bit of everything I had spare at the moment, so hopefully something will make it. Just wait till you see my packing method.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> More or less zach, you've got a PM!


Thanks for the PM, bahugo! I sent you one back


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Thanks for the PM, bahugo! I sent you one back


Got it! 



sewingalot said:


> Are you talking about hamburger matten filter? I'm so excited! I've been looking for the blace Poret foam to do this in one of my own tanks. It's a fantastic filtration method.
> 
> I just hope the plants make it you alive and well. The stems from the 55 are still a little ratty from the no a/c, no lights, no co2 and uprooting fiaso. :hihi: If they don't make it, let me know and we'll try again. I sent you a little bit of everything I had spare at the moment, so hopefully something will make it. Just wait till you see my packing method.


Yes Hamburger mattenfilter, I'm excited to give it a try too. I still need to find the black filter pad I want to order a large sheet at once so I can cut them to size. I'm going for something like  This rack I would like to have them curved for the 10g's the larger two tanks I may just do a sheet against the side too keep it simple. I'm still debating powerhead vs air stone method though. I've actually seen some people mod it and have the ceramic cylinder things you put in your canister filter behind the pad but I think I would keep it simple at first! It just seems simple, and effective and maintenance free. 

I honestly think that shrimp room would be my dream setup with all those mosses! I would *LOVE* to collect different mosses. It's actually on my list of things to do. I think it would be pretty amazing to have a tank with different mosses in each. Especially if it was a huge shrimp rack like that, could you picture having a rack with like 50 tanks all having different mosses lol. It just seems like mosses are so rare!!!! 

Looking forward to your plants! Also looking forward to being able to trim my tank, so you will more then likely get everything that comes out of my trimmings from the 20g atleast, then some other plants I have laying around :tongue:

should I be scared of your packing method? :icon_eek:


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, I just set up a new thread here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/145084-hamburger-mattenfilter-low-tech-setup.html and Mike just posted a link on the filter pad. I'm going to try and update that thread with my progress (unless it becomes another war thread, lol). In that case, I'll just move the details to my journal. :hihi: I am the same stage as you - air or powerhead? I have both and I was thinking about trying each out and deciding which I like best. That is an awesome link. I updated my first post to include it, thanks! Those are exactly the inspiration I need, too! I want to set up a moss/java fern tank and these are perfect!

I know what you mean about the mosses. Like rose moss - I have to find some of that soon! You need to make that your first plant to import. *hint*

I'm so excited about the idea now. LOL.

The packing is different, lol. I am always trying to recycle and you'll see that I manage quite well. Crossing fingers they arrive alive and well. If not, I'll have most of the plants in the fall. Some I plan on selling though.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Haha, I just set up a new thread here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/145084-hamburger-mattenfilter-low-tech-setup.html and Mike just posted a link on the filter pad. I'm going to try and update that thread with my progress (unless it becomes another war thread, lol). In that case, I'll just move the details to my journal. :hihi: I am the same stage as you - air or powerhead? I have both and I was thinking about trying each out and deciding which I like best. That is an awesome link. I updated my first post to include it, thanks! Those are exactly the inspiration I need, too! I want to set up a moss/java fern tank and these are perfect!
> 
> I know what you mean about the mosses. Like rose moss - I have to find some of that soon! You need to make that your first plant to import. *hint*
> 
> I'm so excited about the idea now. LOL.
> 
> The packing is different, lol. I am always trying to recycle and you'll see that I manage quite well. Crossing fingers they arrive alive and well. If not, I'll have most of the plants in the fall. Some I plan on selling though.


I'll be following the thread to follow your progress!

Hah! I would definitely consider moss to be one of my first imports. 

Hah, we'll let's keep our fingers crossed! I'll let you know how everything ships! I'm sure they will manage it hasn't been super hot around here! I'm sure my shrimp will be able to nurse the plants back to health! They are good for that haha. The only plant that they seem to eat is Alternanthera reineckii. And they demolish the dead leaves that float off and lay around, it's like a little treat for them haha. I feel like I never have to pick up plant debris unless it's floaters.


----------



## Bahugo

Algae loves my 56g 

Waiting for a certain package to come so I can trim the 20g! It's so overgrown.


----------



## Bahugo

New pics incoming!


----------



## zachary908

:bounce: Awesome, can't wait!

Slight hi jack, but I thought you might like to know. Tomorrow I plan to start a thread for my (hopefully) future OEBT tank! I'm going to grab a tank tomorrow.. if I can remember!


----------



## Bahugo

Tank

















































































Shrimp and berried shrimp

















































Orange shrimp


----------



## zachary908

WOW! The tank is looking fantastic, Bahugo! It is becoming quite the jungle. All of the plants look super healthy, and the shrimp look great! Very jealous!


----------



## Bahugo

Forgot that pic, it's my plant growing past my light


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> WOW! The tank is looking fantastic, Bahugo! It is becoming quite the jungle. All of the plants look super healthy, and the shrimp look great! Very jealous!


Haha! Thanks! Yeah, Saras plants need to come so I can trim back some things they are getting out of control. 



zachary908 said:


> :bounce: Awesome, can't wait!
> 
> Slight hi jack, but I thought you might like to know. Tomorrow I plan to start a thread for my (hopefully) future OEBT tank! I'm going to grab a tank tomorrow.. if I can remember!


Let me know, definitely interested to watch you set it up!


----------



## zachary908

I'll be sure to PM you the link if I start a thread tomorrow. It is definitely going to be a slow progress. I want to take my time with it. And I'm pretty busy right now anyway. Plus... I still need to find a place to buy the shrimp!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> I'll be sure to PM you the link if I start a thread tomorrow. It is definitely going to be a slow progress. I want to take my time with it. And I'm pretty busy right now anyway. Plus... I still need to find a place to buy the shrimp!


Well, I will still be sure to follow it!


----------



## sewingalot

Tank looks jungltastic. (I just made up that word for your tank :hihi It looks great and I really like the emersed plant. Is that your wisteria? I hope the plants gets to you alive and still somewhat healthy tomorrow!


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Tank looks jungltastic. (I just made up that word for your tank :hihi It looks great and I really like the emersed plant. Is that your wisteria? I hope the plants gets to you alive and still somewhat healthy tomorrow!


Yup! That's my wisteria! I hope they shop up today too and healthy. It's been very "cool" here though, so the heat shouldn't melt them hopefully.


----------



## Bahugo

Sara's plants came in! Huge trim happened today and planting... not sure If I want to take pics yet of my monster hack job!


----------



## zachary908

Yes, you want to take pictures! Do it Bahugo! Pleeeaaasee!


----------



## Bahugo

but i'm scarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrred nonC will be mad!


----------



## zachary908

Forget Non C! He can't make you un trim your plants! :hihi:

Show me some pictures! Or else I'm heading to bed.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Forget Non C! He can't make you un trim your plants! :hihi:
> 
> Show me some pictures! Or else I'm heading to bed.



10:18 and you are going to bed???? sheeeeeesh! I don't know... maybe... maybe not.... maybe... how long would you be on for? If you are heading to bed I doubt i would have them up by the time you go to bed


----------



## zachary908

It's 11:20 over here  And I have to work tomorrow. If you post within the next 40 minutes I will stay up. So have those pics up by 11:00 your time!


----------



## nonconductive

tsk tsk tsk lets see thos pics.


----------



## zachary908

That's what I was thinking! I stayed up till 12:30 last night waiting! Oh well, I have to go to work soon, so maybe there will be pictures when I return. *hint* * hint*


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful Dutch style, plants look awesome


----------



## Bahugo

I'll get some pics soon. should be up in an hour or two


----------



## Bahugo

Pre-trim-ageddon









Post trim-ageddon


----------



## Bahugo

I new it was bad, but not even a reply *cry*


----------



## 2in10

I think you put us all in shock with the change. Quite the selection of plants you have.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I new it was bad, but not even a reply *cry*


I've been at work all day, just walked in the door! It looks great, Bahugo, one heck of a trim job!


----------



## treetom

I'd love to get my tank to look like that. Looks good. I just melted all of my vals and Subwassertang with glutalhydride, (misspelled) excel alternative. So the tank has a huge hole in it now. 

Sent from my EVO 3D.


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow dude. Amazing.


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> I think you put us all in shock with the change. Quite the selection of plants you have.


Hah, good shock or bad shock? 



zachary908 said:


> I've been at work all day, just walked in the door! It looks great, Bahugo, one heck of a trim job!


Yeah yeah, I'm sure you were hard at work planning your pay check on your next shipment of plants! :icon_mrgr 



treetom said:


> I'd love to get my tank to look like that. Looks good. I just melted all of my vals and Subwassertang with glutalhydride, (misspelled) excel alternative. So the tank has a huge hole in it now.


yeah, my plants suck up the co2, they have been pearling like mad today. Thanks for stopping in, where you been lately I feel like i haven't seen you posting at all. 



cableguy69846 said:


> Wow dude. Amazing.


Thanks! 

_____________________________

About my trim job:
1) I had to make a package for Sara (sewingalot)
2) I am trying too follow this guideline for trimming: here so that is why everything got pretty hacked instead of just trying to trim the tips off, plus my plants have been growing like mad the past 2 weeks so I didn't want to have to trim again in a few days and have to just end up trashing plant trimmings. 

The one plant I didn't want to trim was the water wisteria that was growing past my light fixture emersed, but I clipped it on accident :icon_cry:

So who's in line for the next plant package in a few weeks? lol


----------



## Bahugo

So I think I might try and make a "custom DIY" hardscape piece with styrofoam and sculpey


----------



## chad320

Dude! That a mob action whack job!!! What did you do with all of the pieces? PM me with a price for the whole package, I might need it in the next few days  Looks great and im sure it only going to fill in fuller this time once they all split. This is going to be great!! Nice job on the pics. Was this you this time?


----------



## Bahugo

this is the first time I've trimmed everything, I had intentions on doing something like that in the future, didn't expect it too fill out so soon. All the plants went to sara! 1 lb 13 oz lol. Chat it only took like 2 weeks to fill in like this, do you want next package? I'll pm you.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Looking good after the trim! Too bad it'll be back in 2 weeks! lol...amazing how fast the plants bounce back....


----------



## nonconductive

woah! nice hackjob. i see batgirl is spreading her collectoris upon you.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> woah! nice hackjob. i see batgirl is spreading her collectoris upon you.



Yup! And I'm spreading it right back bwahahahahaha :icon_twis


----------



## sewingalot

Plants look like they faired pretty well on the trip. If they don't make it, let me know and if I still have some, I'll ship more your way.



Bahugo said:


> All the plants went to sara! 1 lb 13 oz lol.


Holy batman! I'm going to need to clear more space. :tongue:
The tank looks good post trim, I see where this is heading and am looking forward to it.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Plants look like they faired pretty well on the trip. If they don't make it, let me know and if I still have some, I'll ship more your way.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy batman! I'm going to need to clear more space. :tongue:
> The tank looks good post trim, I see where this is heading and am looking forward to it.



You better make room! I hope everything comes healthy!


----------



## treetom

Went into rehab for a bit... Hard to quit... But buying is such a rush.. Damn these plants... 

Sent from my EVO 3D.


----------



## Bahugo

treetom said:


> Went into rehab for a bit... Hard to quit... But buying is such a rush.. Damn these plants...
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D.


Hah, totally thought you were serious. Yes, it is addicting. I already have another mental plant turning for another tank layout.


----------



## treetom

I need to change the 58 gallon. It's okay but not organized well. I really hope to set up a 75 gallon that was given to me soon. I would like it to look like yours, and I mean that. 

Sent from my EVO 3D.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo, I hope one day my 75 will look half as good as this tank does. Keep up the good work dude!


----------



## Bahugo

treetom said:


> I need to change the 58 gallon. It's okay but not organized well. I really hope to set up a 75 gallon that was given to me soon. I would like it to look like yours, and I mean that.
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D.





zachary908 said:


> Bahugo, I hope one day my 75 will look half as good as this tank does. Keep up the good work dude!


Thanks guys! Maybe I shouldn't be so hard on myself about the tank.. I always feel like it can look better heh or it needs something else.


----------



## Bahugo

TickleMyElmo said:


> Looking good after the trim! Too bad it'll be back in 2 weeks! lol...amazing how fast the plants bounce back....


I got mixed views, part of me liked the pre-trim overgrown mess, but part of me likes the neat trim. It was a pain too trim though trying to trim everything and then catch all the trimmings floating around haha.


----------



## 2in10

Bahugo said:


> I got mixed views, part of me liked the pre-trim overgrown mess, but part of me likes the neat trim. It was a pain too trim though trying to trim everything and then catch all the trimmings floating around haha.


Been there done that on the whole post. I sometimes just let it slide so I have the jungle for a while. :smile:


----------



## Bahugo

Anubias flowering: it is at a really horrible spot, this is the best angle I can get. 

















Anubias growth! Do you see all the little leafs? 

















*can you spot the CRS shrimplet? *Hygro kompact getting really green, I like it alot how it looks! *







*

*Sara's plants! 
*Downoi! 
















hygro pinnatifida 








Ludwigia red 








____________
Unknown A








Unknown B








C








D








E


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Thanks guys! Maybe I shouldn't be so hard on myself about the tank.. I always feel like it can look better heh or it needs something else.


When ever you feel bad about your tank just head on over to my journal. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908

Plants look great, looks like Sara sent you some nice stuff!


----------



## nonconductive

a or b might be one of these.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=239&category=genus&spec=Persicaria

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=243&category=genus&spec=Persicaria


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> a or b might be one of these.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=239&category=genus&spec=Persicaria
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=243&category=genus&spec=Persicaria


Thank you!!


----------



## nonconductive

zachary908 said:


> When ever you feel bad about your tank just head on over to my journal. :hihi:


or you can come look at my boring old all green tank.

looking good rich!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> or you can come look at my boring old all green tank.
> 
> looking good rich!


I think I will always be jealous of your anubias, hah. 

So algae is still an issue in my 56g tank, Idk what too do. I have, in the past, removed all the algae and it just comes back. 










here is a good example of it.


----------



## simply amazing

amazing


----------



## nonconductive

thats nasty looking!

pull all plants/algae and send them to batgirl


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> thats nasty looking!
> 
> pull all plants/algae and send them to batgirl


Do it, Bahugo!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> thats nasty looking!
> 
> pull all plants/algae and send them to batgirl



Maybe! I completely forgot to send her algae this time, I should pack a package full of algae and make her write me a step by step guide how to kill it all! hah.


----------



## VeeSe

How do you get your tank looking like this? My tank looks like crap.


----------



## Bahugo

VeeSe said:


> How do you get your tank looking like this? My tank looks like crap.


Lol, honestly I wish I could answer that question. I have/had some "vision" of what I want, but honestly, when it comes down to it it's mostly trial and error for me. if you read through the thread you will see that this is like my 12th scape (ok, probably more like 6th) I just mess around till I figure it out. I think if I had fish I would be in alot more trouble with rescaping, or alot less trouble because I would be able to move things around more freely and get everything spot on right away... but with shrimp it's more tedious to rearange driftwood and hardscape objects so I put alot of consideration into where I want the driftwood before it goes in. Now alot more then when I first started with the 20g long. I enjoy for the most part rearranging plants (although I would be lying if I don't get irritated and just slam plants in when they continuously float up or don't wanna stay down lol :icon_evil) but I have nightmares about rearranging driftwood though with shrimp... I have too worry about 1) taking shrimp out when I lift up the driftwood, it's literally a 2 person and flashlight ordeal to check all the nooks and crannies every time I've moved the driftwood I've had atleast one stubern shrimp who wants to hold on so I have to dip the driftwood back in the water, 2) worry about smashing shrimp taking it out and putting it in. 

Now that my rant is over. Trial and error to put it simple.


----------



## chad320

Polygoanum Sao paulo for B and I believe E is ludwigia arcuata. Sara will know. Maybe. lol.  Its looking really good though. Spread the collectoritis around now, ya hear


----------



## VeeSe

Bahugo said:


> Lol, honestly I wish I could answer that question. I have/had some "vision" of what I want, but honestly, when it comes down to it it's mostly trial and error for me. if you read through the thread you will see that this is like my 12th scape (ok, probably more like 6th) I just mess around till I figure it out. I think if I had fish I would be in alot more trouble with rescaping, or alot less trouble because I would be able to move things around more freely and get everything spot on right away... but with shrimp it's more tedious to rearange driftwood and hardscape objects so I put alot of consideration into where I want the driftwood before it goes in. Now alot more then when I first started with the 20g long. I enjoy for the most part rearranging plants (although I would be lying if I don't get irritated and just slam plants in when they continuously float up or don't wanna stay down lol :icon_evil) but I have nightmares about rearranging driftwood though with shrimp... I have too worry about 1) taking shrimp out when I lift up the driftwood, it's literally a 2 person and flashlight ordeal to check all the nooks and crannies every time I've moved the driftwood I've had atleast one stubern shrimp who wants to hold on so I have to dip the driftwood back in the water, 2) worry about smashing shrimp taking it out and putting it in.
> 
> Now that my rant is over. Trial and error to put it simple.


but it looks... so good... I've only kept an aquarium for 4 months and it's been hell with CO2 being on and off because it leaks and breaks but I can't even imagine getting mine to look that good.


----------



## Bahugo

VeeSe said:


> but it looks... so good... I've only kept an aquarium for 4 months and it's been hell with CO2 being on and off because it leaks and breaks but I can't even imagine getting mine to look that good.


I have my co2 on 24/7 in this take at like 1bps. No ill effects on shrimp or babies. I had a co2 leak previously but fixed it up with some pipe tape (forget what they call it haha) I would love to find a way to get my 56g algae free  



chad320 said:


> Polygoanum Sao paulo for B and I believe E is ludwigia arcuata. Sara will know. Maybe. lol.  Its looking really good though. Spread the collectoritis around now, ya hear


I hear, you must spread too! Ya hear? I'll start growing some plants out for you chad, anything in particularity you want?


----------



## treetom

H2O2 400ml a day with filters off. I did this and have zero bba, dust, or hair algae anymore. Doesn't affect plants or fish. While spot treating the fish would swim right through the peroxide. Shrimp don't mind either. Snails do if given a direct blast, or atleast ramshorn did. Nerites and mystery all okay. You should try it. I even dose plant going out in shipments prior to sale to remove any algae or unwanted snails. 

Sent from my EVO 3D.


----------



## sewingalot

Nice BBA! 

Careful with H2O2. It can affect plecos, cories and other bottom feeders negatively, the jury is still out. And I've seen shrimp stunned if you spray it on them.

a. Is currently an unknown plant. It is a hybrid of something (maybe a ludwigia). Cavan is looking at it to try to determine what it is. It may take a while for an id. (Nice shrimp in the right of the pic hanging upside down)
b. Persicaria [strike] polygonum[/strike] sp. 'kawagoeanum'
c. ludwigia lacustris (or a young ludwigia arcuata x repens, can't tell without it next to the repens x arcuta)
d. ludwigia brevipes
e. ludwigia repens x arcuata

Oh, and I found the crs! Cute!


----------



## nonconductive

plantfinder says polygonum is really Persicaria


----------



## sewingalot

Changing the names again? I swear, I can't keep up. I'll change it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nonconductive

haha i know, i went looking for poly and couldnt find it.


----------



## sewingalot

Nice. It figures, because I just memorized how to spell polygonum without looking it up.


----------



## nonconductive

yea just as i KNOW something, i no longer know it.


----------



## chad320

Ever try to ttell the difference between Sao Paulo and kawagoanum? Me either, its pointless


----------



## sewingalot

I know, right D? I feel like I know less and less with each passing day. Chad, that one's easy for me. P. cowabunga has a pinkish coloring and branches quite easily. Sao Paulo doesn't really branch that often and usually not until it reaches the surface and is uglier red and pickier.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Nice BBA!
> 
> Careful with H2O2. It can affect plecos, cories and other bottom feeders negatively, the jury is still out. And I've seen shrimp stunned if you spray it on them.
> 
> a. Is currently an unknown plant. It is a hybrid of something (maybe a ludwigia). Cavan is looking at it to try to determine what it is. It may take a while for an id. (Nice shrimp in the right of the pic hanging upside down)
> b. Persicaria [strike] polygonum[/strike] sp. 'kawagoeanum'
> c. ludwigia lacustris (or a young ludwigia arcuata x repens, can't tell without it next to the repens x arcuta)
> d. ludwigia brevipes
> e. ludwigia repens x arcuata
> 
> Oh, and I found the crs! Cute!


TY! I didn't even notice the cherry shrimp hanging upside down on the right side, there is actually three pregnant cherry shrimp on the right side now that you made me look! (You can only see the tail of the third and it's eggs) 

That's Mighty Joe you found!


----------



## Bahugo

So what happens if I don't trim my glosso? Like, literally the glosso is over an inch thick, i can tell there are some leaves dying on the bottom portion, but what happens if it is not trimmed? I know that if I try to trim it, I will end up pulling almost all of it up...


----------



## chad320

Mine died under and ended up as a floater. But then again my carpet wasnt nearly as nice as yours. It might just get taller in your case.


----------



## Bahugo

I think I might have found a new technique, just trim all the leaves off and they will send up new tinier leaves in like 2 weeks. I may try it out.


----------



## Bahugo

:icon_confI just butchered my glosso:drool:

I am beginning to have a love/hate relationship with glosso, I really wish I had baby tears sometimes.


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, baby tears does the same thing. I gave up on carpeting plants for that reason. Pictures of said butchering?


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Haha, baby tears does the same thing. I gave up on carpeting plants for that reason. Pictures of said butchering?


I'll take a picture in a bit. 

See but baby tears are so small, like... you can trim them down... and their roots aren't so obnoxious, and they are easier to "break" off... glosso you try and trim and you pull up half your tank. :angryfire I tried pulling at a piece of glosso to snap it off because it was intertwined with a plant and the glosso on the opposite side of the tank started moving... I was like "REAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALY your gonna pull one of these on me????????????????????" Yes. I talk to my plants when they frustrate me.


----------



## sewingalot

If I don't see them tonight, I'll check for them tomorrow as I'm about to sign off the pc for the evening. 

Hahahaha, that description was too funny. Comments like those make your journal enjoyable. I see many lurkers reading this and nodding in agreement. I feel the same about my downoi, actually. I try to pull up a few to send off and a giant carpet of downoi is now floating around and the tank is empty. LOL.


----------



## zachary908

Sara, other than the floating part that is a good problem to have. I wish I had a giant carpet of downoi! On the plus side mine is finally staying rooted, and they seem to be getting a bit larger.

Sorry for the thread hijack, Bahugo! Can't wait to see the HC haircut pics.


----------



## Bahugo

Glosso:
Tried trimming the leaves off of this section








the whole mess









Look at all the HC I found underneath the junk! This isn't all of it alot floated away, i tried replanting most of it


----------



## zachary908

It doesn't look bad at all, Bahugo.

I'm sure it will fill back in in no time!

I wish my DHG would hurry up and fill in. I want an awesome carpet like you!


----------



## sewingalot

This is a cool concept. I've heard you can mow down the glosso and it'll grow back in nicely. I can't wait to see the updated pictures.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> This is a cool concept. I've heard you can mow down the glosso and it'll grow back in nicely. I can't wait to see the updated pictures.


Yeah we'll see, I'm sure the whole mow it down would have been easier if i had a good pair of scissors. I have a broken pare lol.


----------



## 2in10

Good job on the mowing


----------



## orchidman

wow! i missed so much! i dont have time to comment on things though. even if i did, it would be old news... so guess it doesnt matter.


your shrimp looks great though! my lone sakura is full grown now. sooo red!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> wow! i missed so much! i dont have time to comment on things though. even if i did, it would be old news... so guess it doesnt matter.
> 
> 
> your shrimp looks great though! my lone sakura is full grown now. sooo red!


Why would it not matter? Comments are always welcome 

Thanks! I still have a ton of berried cherries and pretty sure I counted atleast 5 berried CRS and 1 berried CBS yesterday!


----------



## orchidman

well since both teams have apparently disbanded and we now have internet peace, there is nothing to win by it.

woohoo! more pics of the baby shrimps!!!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> well since both teams have apparently disbanded and we now have internet peace, there is nothing to win by it.
> 
> woohoo! more pics of the baby shrimps!!!


I still like to hear constructive replies though, PP is still together we just took over the internet.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> I still like to hear constructive replies though, PP is still together we just took over the internet.


ahh... so we actually won. the way sara was talking it sounded like a truse! lol


----------



## zachary908

Long live the PP team!


----------



## orchidman

lol! i just got a 3rd story!


----------



## treetom

PP.... You said PP... 

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


----------



## orchidman

Rofl!


----------



## Bahugo

I think I may rescape my tank.


----------



## zachary908

Really? It looks great now, but maybe it will look even better after you rescape it! Definitely snap some pictures for us!


----------



## orchidman

dont you dare rescape! let it grow some more. enough so that you trim it 3 times. at least wait that long before rescaping


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Really? It looks great now, but maybe it will look even better after you rescape it! Definitely snap some pictures for us!


I will definitely post pics if it happens. 



orchidman said:


> dont you dare rescape! let it grow some more. enough so that you trim it 3 times. at least wait that long before rescaping


I want my tank to be grow out worthy, honestly since I got Saras plants it's thrown off the whole plant layout of the tank. I would really like to put some thought into the layout. Even though it's not possible, I would love the possibility of having a scape worthy of AGA competition :icon_lol:


----------



## zachary908

Don't say it isn't possible, bahugo! Your tank has potential! It's already leaps and bounds ahead of mine! Keep it up, dude.


----------



## orchidman

Whatever you think dude. If you really think you wanna rescape then go ahead. By I suggest that you sketch it out and know exactly what your gonna do before you get your hands wet. And if you wanna try for aha and still wanna rescape then do it asap


You can call me Bob


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Don't say it isn't possible, bahugo! Your tank has potential! It's already leaps and bounds ahead of mine! Keep it up, dude.


Thanks! 



orchidman said:


> Whatever you think dude. If you really think you wanna rescape then go ahead. By I suggest that you sketch it out and know exactly what your gonna do before you get your hands wet. And if you wanna try for aha and still wanna rescape then do it asap
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


I think realistically it will be mostly replanting everything, I have too many shrimplets to take the driftwood out and move it around.


----------



## orchidman

okay. well if you do rescape and still want to enter AGA then rescape quick!


----------



## Bahugo

Just a tease...
Before: 

















Empty:


----------



## 2in10

Hey that water looks familiar me. Just needs a lot more suspended particles to look like mine when I pull all the plants out.


----------



## orchidman

Gasppp!!!!


----------



## Bahugo

yeah, I should get to planting! Should have pics tonight hopefully! If the cloudiness ever settles lol.


----------



## orchidman

woohoo


----------



## zachary908

Tsk tsk, where are those pics, Bahugo?


----------



## Bahugo

Going to have to wait till tomorrow, I started planting things but had too cook dinner and not sure how much I will get done tonight. I know I will have too plant the baby tears tomorrow


----------



## zachary908

Sounds good, I need to head to bed anyway. Good luck with the planting, Bahugo!


----------



## orchidman

(((( i want pics


----------



## Bahugo

I'll get pics tomorrrow!


----------



## Bahugo

Do I have to plant all of the plants!!!???!!???


----------



## zachary908

Haha, I know the feeling. I tend to trash/bring some plants to work after rescapes. Speaking of rescapes.... or driftwood guy came into work yesterday, and I got to hand pick $500 worth for the store.... got some great pieces, really makes me want to rescape.


----------



## Bahugo

Do it! That way you can feel my pain, no but in all seriousness I had 2 bucket fulls of plants that I took out of my 20g not including the glosso carpet. I was like "really, stop growinggggggggggggggggggg" lol


----------



## zachary908

I might do it, I'll think about it. Might price some driftwood for it on Sunday. Wow that is a ton of plants in a 20 gallon tank!

I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## orchidman

you can always send anything but hygro difformis to me! 

do you get to price the DW cheap so you can buy it?


----------



## zachary908

Well, I've already set the retail prices for the pieces, I did that yesterday. I'll have to ask my manager what he will give me some pieces for.


----------



## orchidman

i see. what are the prices for retail?


----------



## zachary908

Well, they are in separate piles based on size. 6.99,12.99, 19.99, 24.99. Are what I ahve them at now. We also have some pieces that we call premium pieces those don't really have a set price..... Anyway, I feel like I'm advertising, so I'm going to stop.

Sorry, Bahugo. Post some pics for us to talk about! :bounce:


----------



## orchidman

lol! i was just curious! was it manzy?

seriously rich come on!


----------



## zachary908

Nope, not Manzy. Not sure what it is, but it is some good looking stuff!


----------



## orchidman

nice. those seem like reasonable prices too


----------



## Bahugo

few more teaser pics in a second


----------



## zachary908

Awesome!


----------



## Bahugo

FTS:








Left side:








Right side: 









Pretty sure all I have left too do is hc and hm


----------



## zachary908

It looks great, I'm loving the right side, especially the moss covered driftwood! I really like the new open space as well! Great job, Bahugo!


----------



## 2in10

Great redo, like that open space also


----------



## orchidman

i really like the right side! after you get it all planted it will look great! where will the HM go?

i love all your shrimp!!!!


----------



## Bahugo

So carpet may get put off till Sunday, I have to baby sit all day tomorrow and not going to feel like doing it after! 

Bob, the HM is going to be strategically placed to captivate your gaze, you specifically! lol, honestly I would explain but it's to hard to explain. 

You should have seen how much mermaid weed I had, I trimmed it and ended up planting like 8-10 stems all roughly 5~ inches. You would have been jealous! 

I also got 4 horned Nerite snails today, I don't know why, but they are so cool!


----------



## orchidman

cant wait to see it!


----------



## Bahugo

I literally can not look at any java moss without seeing a baby, they are everyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyywhere 95% of them are cherries though


----------



## orchidman

cool! i was reffering to your CRS when i said nice shrimp, but im sure the cherries are nice too!


----------



## Bahugo

I know, I just wish I had more CRS babies! 

I think my discus is dying.


----------



## orchidman

whats wrong witht he frisbee?

im sure you have more crs babies than you know!


----------



## Bahugo

he has like a sore on his side for the past 2 weeks and he's just like swimming at top all day with his head pointed up like he's gasping for air even with co2 off


----------



## zachary908

Dang, that's a shame. Is it due to low temps maybe? What do you keep your tank at? Hope he gets better.


----------



## orchidman

aww


----------



## Bahugo

My biggest yoyo loach jumped out twice yesterday! What a stupid fish. The second time I'm surprised I got to him, I literally had to pick him up with my hand because where he was, it was sick he was covered in dog hair I had to like let him recoup by floating him in the net, then i felt bad and thought the hair on him was going to kill him because it was covering his gills so I had to..... pull off all the hair and I'm pretty sure their defense mechanism is to shed their slime, so his whole slime coat from head to tail like... pealed off. It was like a hairball-mucusy mess it felt like I was pealing a banana lol, it all came off in one "shed". Obviously I was really gentle, but it was still gross. After I pulled it off he was completely back to normal. 

Next time I hope I don't find him, kate and I agreed that if something happened to fatty (the oldest one, the one who keeps jumping out) we were getting rid of the younger ones too lol.


----------



## zachary908

Ha wow, glad he is okay! Yesterday I was checking on my younger Gardneri killifish. (They aren't really babies anymore) And I noticed instead of two there were three, one of the males had jumped from it's tank to the tank with the youngins!


----------



## orchidman

thats gross. lol!


----------



## Bahugo

Welp. Finally a day to finish my tank, I need to plant the HC and HM today and do a wc so I should have pics up tonight!


----------



## Bahugo

I found a 2nd group of CRS babies! They are so tiny!


----------



## orchidman

woohooo!!! cant wait to see pics of it all fancied up!


----------



## 2in10

Congrats on the new babies


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> woohooo!!! cant wait to see pics of it all fancied up!


I should have pics later, still need to do a WC. 



2in10 said:


> Congrats on the new babies


Thanks! 

I took way too much HC out of my emersed setup lol, I ended up like pushing the leftovers back on the dirt for my emersed setup.


----------



## Bahugo

So, has anybody seen this before?

My yoyo loaches are... trying to kill themselves or something. The past like 3 days they have been freaking out, not playing around or chasing anybody just completely freaking out. You can hear them running into things and trying to jump out and they rush back and forth in the tank the fastest I have ever seen a fish swim in a tank and thrash around like they are having seizures and then they will stop and usually be upside down and like float down...


----------



## 2in10

YUCK!! I don't have any experience with this but I would be freaking out about it.


----------



## orchidman

uh oh! i wonder what it is


----------



## treetom

Maybe ferts are getting to them, that is, if you fert that tank. Parasites? Do you have a tank that you could put them in to isolate them? 

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


----------



## nonconductive

something's bothering them! maybe its your hand always in there rearranging crap


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> something's bothering them! maybe its your hand always in there rearranging crap


Rofl!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> something's bothering them! maybe its your hand always in there rearranging crap


 haha he isn't in the shrimp tank I would love being able to get rid of them though

So I was exhausted yesterday so I will take pics later when I'm done babysitting 

I don't know how people like posting on their phone this is so awkward


----------



## Bahugo

I give up with my 56g.


----------



## orchidman

whats do you give up? whats wrong with it? not worth plantsing the HC? ahah


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> whats do you give up? whats wrong with it? not worth plantsing the HC? ahah


Too bad the HC went in the 20g. AHAH! 

56g sucks at life, if there was a demonic fish tank the 56g would be it. I wish I never bought it. It just sucks.  my plants fail, my fish fail, my substrate is hideous, my driftwood sucks. I have a 130w light fixture and nothing grows. I have co2 and i just get algae. I dose ferts and get more algae. My 20g long has no issues, I try doing the same for my 56g and there is nothing but issues. 

Ready to rip everything out, go buy some black sand, get a new piece of driftwood, but a crapton of java fern and anubias and walk away. Get some oto's too, and send off my 50 dollar pleco cause he doesn't do anything, biggest waste of money right up there by discus (not saying all pleco's just the lazy one i got) I don't get how he is alive i swear he doesn't eat, maybe once a week and to save himself from starvation he will eat a pea size about of algae. Ready to throw some of my shrimp in there, atleast they eat algae. 

Oh, and 2 of my loaches died today, randomly. I have tested everything the past few days nothing is wrong, no ferts added, barley any co2 added and only for a few hours. Done 2 water changes in the past like 4 days both large water changes thinking it was something with the water. Nothing new added to the tank what so ever that would cause fish to be sick. 

Like I said, I give up on my 56g. 

30" stand, I feel another 20g long coming at this rate.


----------



## zachary908

Sorry for the run of bad luck, Bahugo. Makes me feel better about myself to know that not all your tanks are perfect though hehe. So, are you going to do a complete tear down of the 56g and redo it? I'm sure it will look great! What kind of pleco is it that you have?
Sorry about the loaches.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Sorry for the run of bad luck, Bahugo. Makes me feel better about myself to know that not all your tanks are perfect though hehe. So, are you going to do a complete tear down of the 56g and redo it? I'm sure it will look great! What kind of pleco is it that you have?
> Sorry about the loaches.


I don't know what to do. I'm sick of it. I could probably fit a 29 gallon on the stand haha. 

Bunch of cory cats, 3 angelfish, and a peacock gudgeon. Anybody want a breeding pair of rams? lol


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I don't know what to do. I'm sick of it. I could probably fit a 29 gallon on the stand haha.
> 
> Bunch of cory cats, 3 angelfish, and a peacock gudgeon. Anybody want a breeding pair of rams? lol


I understand the frustration, I was the same way with my old 65 gallon, it was just a pig pain, nothing ever turned out right in it. Whatever you end up doing I'm sure it will look great.

I love peacock gudgeons! They are right up there with knight gobies and bumble bee gobies.

Oh, little un related, but you have PM incoming, Bahugo


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> I understand the frustration, I was the same way with my old 65 gallon, it was just a pig pain, nothing ever turned out right in it. Whatever you end up doing I'm sure it will look great.
> 
> I love peacock gudgeons! They are right up there with knight gobies and bumble bee gobies.
> 
> Oh, little un related, but you have PM incoming, Bahugo


You have a PM!


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> You have a PM!


PM'd you back.


----------



## orchidman

What are you pming about? Before I waste five minutes of my life. I really dint have anywhere for anything though. What kind of rams?

Sucks about the tank. I know how ya feel. I had a dank like that




You can call me Bob


----------



## nonconductive

look on the bright side, atleast you can rescape it!


----------



## Bahugo

I think we are going to start by buying a new light for it. See if it will fix some of the issues. Now I just need to save up some money lol!


----------



## nonconductive

you have 130w of what kind of lighting? seems like it should be enough.


----------



## Bahugo

130W Coralife CF fixture. Apparently CF can't go 24" deep? according to hoppy's chart


----------



## orchidman

take a bunch of pics before you take a hammer to it!


----------



## Bahugo

I still need pics of my 20g lol.


----------



## 2in10

Yeah PC don't have much punch and the reflectors usually suck for deep tanks. A 2 bulb T5HO will do you fine. Hellolights.com has retrofit kits for around $100 but with no bulbs. You could order GE 6500K bulbs at about $15 each. Probably run you around $150 for all.


----------



## Bahugo

I can buy a 4bulb 30" t5ho for 110, or a 2 bulb for 69.


----------



## 2in10

Bahugo said:


> I can buy a 4bulb 30" t5ho for 110, or a 2 bulb for 69.


Go with the 2 bulb unless you want super high light.


----------



## treetom

Where is that chart? I have two bulb pc 96watt each. Will that make it 24"? 

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


----------



## zachary908

treetom said:


> Where is that chart? I have two bulb pc 96watt each. Will that make it 24"?
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


I believe it is a sticky in the lighting section of this forum. In my opinion two 96Watt PC bulbs is plenty of light for a 24" tank.


----------



## treetom

With current plants it does well with just one. 

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bahugo

So, 
*56g *with lid* on: 









56g *with lid* off:









Mr T:

























Cory's 

















































Angel peaking in:









NEw algae issue









20g

































New snails 2 of them









babies

























*There seems to be a huge difference with light with lid off, or is it just me?


----------



## zachary908

Love the pictures, Bahugo. The little shrimperts are cute. However Mr. T is my favorite, he is adorable!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Love the pictures, Bahugo. The little shrimperts are cute. However Mr. T is my favorite, he is adorable!


Yeah, Mr T rocks! 

Can you notice the difference with lid off?


----------



## cableguy69846

I didn't really notice a difference with the lid off. It looks the same to me.

And I love the 20 gal. I would go with the 2 lamp as well on that one.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I didn't really notice a difference with the lid off. It looks the same to me.
> 
> And I love the 20 gal. I would go with the 2 lamp as well on that one.


2 lamps on my 20g?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> 2 lamps on my 20g?


I meant the two bulb fixture. Lol. Sorry about that.


----------



## Bahugo

I wanna know who keeps uprooting my plants in my 20g! Those big bully shrimp need to watch out >:O lol


----------



## Bahugo

it's quiet around here lately, where is everybody


----------



## orchidman

where are the pics? haha  how ya doin?


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> it's quiet around here lately, where is everybody


I'm acclimating my honeycomb catfish.


----------



## orchidman

woohooo! ive been taking my official shots for AGA


----------



## orchidman

dang! i just checked the website! i thought that the deadline was september 5th... its september 25th... i went through so much trouble to get the pics today. so you guys better enjoy!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> dang! i just checked the website! i thought that the deadline was september 5th... its september 25th... i went through so much trouble to get the pics today. so you guys better enjoy!


Awesome, when can we expect to see pics?


----------



## orchidman

tonight hopefully. i changed the scape a bit. partially on purpose partially by accident.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> where are the pics? haha  how ya doin?


I'm doing alright I guess. No pics right now, i'm feeling lazy lol. 



zachary908 said:


> I'm acclimating my honeycomb catfish.


Psh, well I just got done acclimating two more peacock gudgeons! NOW WHAT! lol :flick:


----------



## zachary908

haha, I love me some peacock gudgeons, I've been tempted to get a few. Maybe in my next freshwater tank, right now I need to focus on my OEBT tank. After that I'll probably set up a 29 biocube reef tank in the next few months.... maybe by November.


----------



## Bahugo

So, sad note one of the peacock gudgeon didn't make it  The second one was transferred to my 10g with the badis for now.


----------



## zachary908

Aww, that's too bad.  Hopefully the other one makes it.

How are the tanks looking? How's the shrimps?


----------



## Bahugo

The shrimp are doing good, they got a treat yesterday when I was feeding the other fish blood worms, I had kate drop several in the shrimp tank and they went crazy for them, then they got their usual algae wafer. 

Tanks seem to be doing pretty good, taking the lid off the 56g seemed to help with lighting issues.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> The shrimp are doing good, they got a treat yesterday when I was feeding the other fish blood worms, I had kate drop several in the shrimp tank and they went crazy for them, then they got their usual algae wafer.
> 
> Tanks seem to be doing pretty good, taking the lid off the 56g seemed to help with lighting issues.


That's awesome, man I can't wait to get my shrimp!

cool, I'm glad it helped. Now you should take some pictures.


----------



## Bahugo

Lol! One comment and you want pictures! Who do you think I am? Sheesh!

So, me and kate totally scored today. Went to a club meeting for the first time ever, and picked up 4 red/red crowntail betta's from a competitive breeder who was speaking for 4 dollars for all four (won two auctions one for 3$ one for 1$), 2 white tip plecos (don't know L#, they only get 3.5" though) for 2$ for the both, a huge (literally filled half the 29 gallon tank) bag of najas grass for 1$, a free vinegar eel culture, 1 free banana worm culture, 1 free microworm culture, some sample food packs, a free food container (forget which kind), a free piece of driftwood. 

Whatcha know bout dat! lol. I'm really glad I went though it was alot of fun.


----------



## treetom

Holy smokes, you hit it big. I went to a club auction recently and made some good purchases. I got some Christmas moss, a small tank that has removable dividers, and three albino BN males. Great deals on all and to top it off, the males got with my female and I now have baby plecs swimming around!


----------



## hydrophyte

I keep opening this thread and wanting to see pictures.


----------



## zachary908

Wow, those are some awesome deals! I sure would love to see some pics of those plecos. :icon_wink


----------



## Bahugo

hydrophyte said:


> I keep opening this thread and wanting to see pictures.


Thanks for stopping in! I love your tanks. 

I'll get pics up today for everybody.


----------



## Bahugo

treetom said:


> Holy smokes, you hit it big. I went to a club auction recently and made some good purchases. I got some Christmas moss, a small tank that has removable dividers, and three albino BN males. Great deals on all and to top it off, the males got with my female and I now have baby plecs swimming around!



Yeah I definitely hit it big, I'm excited for the actual club auction next month!


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I'll get pics up today for everybody.


Yay!


----------



## orchidman

you guys really got away good there! i really wanna see pics of these bettas!


----------



## Bahugo

Pics incoming homies


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Pics incoming homies


Sweet! Can't wait, Bahugo!


----------



## orchidman

woot!


----------



## Bahugo

New Pleco's! hard to get a clear picture they are cruising around munching 

































New Misses T









Scarlet Badis 









Guppy Grass, this picture does no justice on how much is in there. 









Random pics of the different Bettas, they are young so they have not matured to differentiate sexually and have not grown out their fins. Hard to get a picture of them, with glare and light and what not and they don't stay still.


----------



## orchidman

those bettas are cute! cant wait to see how they mature!


----------



## zachary908

Those plecos look neat, what kind are they again?

That male badis has pretty nice coloration, very bright!

Misses T is a cutie.

Can't wait to see the bettas mature.

Thanks for the pictures, Bahugo!


----------



## Bahugo

Omg you should have seen the spider I just had my mom kill (yes I am 22 and I made my mom kill the spider) it was huge, I got a pic of it I'll see if it turns out clear. It was on the front door.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Omg you should have seen the spider I just had my mom kill (yes I am 22 and I made my mom kill the spider) it was huge, I got a pic of it I'll see if it turns out clear. It was on the front door.


Ha, I didn't know you were 22, for some reason I pictured you in your early 30's. I wonder what kind it is... err was. We have some pretty large ones around here... and plenty of brown recluses....


----------



## Bahugo

Here's the clearest one I got:









Pretty sure it was either a wolf spider or grass spider.


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful fish, congrats


----------



## orchidman

huge spider! your a good son, making your mom kill it. haha!


----------



## Bahugo

So, 

I am reworking out my tanks tomorrow. My 20g is driving me nuts I want to bang my head off the wall looking at it, something is just visually off too me.
The plan is:
- Complete rescape, meaning driftwood out this time. I always get stuck regretting things when I have to leave the driftwood in. 
- less shaded area on the left corners because the light is weakest there, my driftwood hides that side and it drives me nuts I feel like the plant growth is soooo slow there. 
- more height in back
- may play with rocks for more natural effects
- more grouping of plants, I tried "mimicing" left and right by planting the same on both sides but it didn't work as I intended. 
- possibly take the Anubias nana out too the 56g, and keep only the petite
- probably some hack and chop with the driftwood


the *Goal*
- a more complete looking scape
- more "natural" openness for my shrimps to graze and be visible, but natural looking at the same time. 
- visually enjoy the scape too enjoy maintaining it and letting it grow out (this is the biggest one for me, right now I have like 12 clumps of baby tears up rooted and some rotala uprooted for almost a week that I just haven't cared enough about the scape to replant)
- enjoy posting pics of my 20g again lol.


----------



## orchidman

sounds like a plan! if we cant enjoy it, whats the worth?


----------



## Bahugo

Yup! I'm about to start in a bit. I'll make sure I get more pics this time.


----------



## orchidman

cool


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Here's the clearest one I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it was either a wolf spider or grass spider.


That looks like something out of Eight Legged Freaks man. It is huge.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> That looks like something out of Eight Legged Freaks man. It is huge.


Lol, it is huge, you can't tell by the picture the real size of it! 

So tank is empty, you should have seen the amount of babies there are now that there isn't 10 pounds of java moss to hide in.


----------



## zachary908

Can't wait to see what you do with the tank, Bahugo! I keep wanting to do a rescape, but I really think I should give it some time to grow first.


----------



## Bahugo

You should rescape!


----------



## treetom

I pulled someone moss and guppy grass from my cherry tank and let me tell you, it's amazing how many baby shrimp you find. I bet I have 100+ babies. 

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bahugo

treetom said:


> I pulled someone moss and guppy grass from my cherry tank and let me tell you, it's amazing how many baby shrimp you find. I bet I have 100+ babies.
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


I had two CRS babies on my finger nail, I tried taking a pic for you guys but couldn't find my phone quick enough/without having to move away from the tank.


----------



## Bahugo

baby CRS


----------



## 2in10

Congrats, so teensy weensy tiny


----------



## orchidman

cutee!!!!


----------



## Bahugo

*Rough scape*









*Hardscape* tweaked the driftwood some, added some slate, created slope









*Final Hardscape* added another piece of driftwood, a few more rocks 








*Left side*








*Right side*


----------



## orchidman

love the new scape!!!!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> love the new scape!!!!


Do you? or are you just saying that to be nice lol


----------



## orchidman

i azctually really do! especially because the substrate covers alot it looks "mature"


----------



## Bahugo

I like how it is turning out thus far. 

Off too start planting!


----------



## 2in10

Good looking hardscape


----------



## zachary908

Looking awesome, Bahugo! Keep it up!


----------



## Bahugo

some more progress. I have more done just not new pics I'll have some later.


----------



## 2in10

Very nice work


----------



## zachary908

Nice progress, Bahugo. I'm usually not a big fan of slate in tanks, but it works well here. I like the downoi, I think it's my favorite plant.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> some more progress. I have more done just not new pics I'll have some later.


Very nice so far. One question, what is the clumps of plants in the foreground in this pic?


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Nice progress, Bahugo. I'm usually not a big fan of slate in tanks, but it works well here. I like the downoi, I think it's my favorite plant.


Thanks!



cableguy69846 said:


> Very nice so far. One question, what is the clumps of plants in the foreground in this pic?


Thanks the plant is Downoi


----------



## nonconductive

rich that spider is nasty. i dont think its a wolf spider, i thought they built funnel nests and stayed near the ground. tank looks great!


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> rich that spider is nasty. i dont think its a wolf spider, i thought they built funnel nests and stayed near the ground. tank looks great!


+1 definitely not a wolf spider. Whatever it is we have tons of them here, forgot their name though...


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> rich that spider is nasty. i dont think its a wolf spider, i thought they built funnel nests and stayed near the ground. tank looks great!


I always thought that Wolf spiders don't spin webs because they stalk their prey? 

*Huge* pic update coming, mostly fish/shrimp pics. Will have tank shots later.


----------



## orchidman

cant wait!


----------



## Bahugo

*German Blue rams

























Angelfish

















Mr T









gourami* Probably my favorite picture out of all of them heh









*Badis* Pretty sure the second picture is the female 
*

















56g tank shot









_________________________________________

Feeding time:

































CRS babies

































































I snapped this picture of all the shrimplets on the rock, not even realizing there was a CRS shrimplet in the pic in the pic










The juvenile CRS* They are growing up :redface:
















*
Horned Snails *Fyi, their horns hurt, I learned that during rescaping I brushed up against one on accident lol. I barley touched him but it is definitely a good defense I wouldn't want to bite it if i was a fish. 

























*My prefilter* Can you see all the babies!? There is like a dozen just on this one side! 









*Quick 20g preview. *Hopefully I can do the finishing touches today/my plants straighten back out so I can get more pics. 
*








*


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful tanks, animals and shots, congrats


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Beautiful tanks, animals and shots, congrats


Thanks, I just cleaned the filter out and the prefilter so the water is kinda cloudy but once everything settles I will get some more pics of the tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks the plant is Downoi


Thanks for the info man. And those tanks look amazing. I can't wait to get my shrimp tank up and running.


----------



## orchidman

great pics of the rams! your fish are beautiful! i have always wanted a pair of rams! your angels look great too!

so many babies! good job! i love CRS of this grade. 


the tank loks great! i cant wait to see it grow in!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks for the info man. And those tanks look amazing. I can't wait to get my shrimp tank up and running.


Np, i'll get some more pics later hopefully. 



orchidman said:


> great pics of the rams! your fish are beautiful! i have always wanted a pair of rams! your angels look great too!
> 
> so many babies! good job! i love CRS of this grade.
> 
> 
> the tank loks great! i cant wait to see it grow in!


Thanks. Haha, there is a corner dedicated too mermaid weed for you. 

_________________________________________________

I have a plant flowering


----------



## orchidman

*gasp!* cool!!! you know of my infatuation with that species! ill have to be really nice and compliment you, because i want some when it grows out!  rofl


----------



## zachary908

Everything looks great, I love all the babies. I can't wait to get my shrimp!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> *gasp!* cool!!! you know of my infatuation with that species! ill have to be really nice and compliment you, because i want some when it grows out!  rofl


Lol, well next time I trim up some plants I'll send you some, whatcha gonna trade me? :tongue:



zachary908 said:


> Everything looks great, I love all the babies. I can't wait to get my shrimp!


thanks zach, 
Should have more pics in a bit if you guys are gonan be around

Like the new title? lol


----------



## nonconductive

looks good rich!


----------



## zachary908

Ha, I was sleeping! Post those pics, man! Yeah, the new title is cool. Pretty similar to Dk's though.


----------



## 150EH

I love the shrimp feeding freenzy, do you think the snail felt out of place?


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> looks good rich!


Thanks! Been a while since you been in here non C I was beginning to think you didn't like me anymore  *sniffles* Yes, I just put sniffles. 



zachary908 said:


> Ha, I was sleeping! Post those pics, man! Yeah, the new title is cool. Pretty similar to Dk's though.


Grr, people always have the good titles. 



150EH said:


> I love the shrimp feeding freenzy, do you think the snail felt out of place?


lol! Probably, he was probably thinking "where is everybody else?" The ramhorns always come in after the shrimp are done to do a clean up job.


----------



## zachary908

Ha, changed the title again I see.

I need to think of a good title for my journal.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Lol, well next time I trim up some plants I'll send you some, whatcha gonna trade me? :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks zach,
> Should have more pics in a bit if you guys are gonan be around
> 
> Like the new title? lol


 ill give ya a big sloppy kiss :flick:



zachary908 said:


> Ha, changed the title again I see.
> 
> I need to think of a good title for my journal.


my 10g has no name.. haha i need a good one too


----------



## Bahugo

Red:









Downoi 

















pina









nana petite 

















random shots

























































*FLOWERRRRRRRRRRRRR








*


----------



## zachary908

Lovely plants you have there, bahugo! I'll have to get myself some Hygrophila pinnatifida someday. But not anytime soon... unless we get some in at work. I already have a new plant coming from the SnS thanks to speedie!

I like the flower!


----------



## orchidman

Great downoi! What's the flower from?


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

looks like it is coming from the polygonum.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Lovely plants you have there, bahugo! I'll have to get myself some Hygrophila pinnatifida someday. But not anytime soon... unless we get some in at work. I already have a new plant coming from the SnS thanks to speedie!
> 
> I like the flower!


Thanks! Well, maybe you will have to buy some from me when it grows out lol! 



orchidman said:


> Great downoi! What's the flower from?
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Yeah, I wish I could have a downoi carpet lol




zachary908 said:


> looks like it is coming from the polygonum.


Correct! 

_________________________________ _ _ _ _ _ _____________ _ _ _ _ 

*Big news:
*So, just to make things simple for me, I am consolidating everything into this thread, I rarely post in the other journal. 

I used up all my paypal money, well 70$, too order things to get cracking on the shrimp rack. 1 bag of akadama double line small grain (should give me roughly 2 inches in both tanks) and 4 double sponge filters. Plan is to empty out the tanks when everything gets here, set up the sponges and the gravel and start getting things set up officially so I can start saving up for shrimp. When I do take the tanks down and stuff I am going to possibly stain the rack and paint the back of the tanks black (it's not like they are show tanks, who cares if it is black paint on the back lol). 

20g plans: 
I believe I will do a Moss wall on the left side (the side furthest from the light) that way I won't have to cover the full back wall right away. Then have a piece of driftwood with moss, and possibly thinking a java fern. I want it very green, very low tech so I can worry about shrimp. I want it too stay "open" not densely planted I want to be able too keep track of the shrimp and stuff. Possibly get some breeding tubes and things like that that I don't get to do in the 20g long. I want the "cliché" shrimp rack tank. 

29g:
Probably the same general feel, but may incorporate some more plants but nothing high tech and not so dense where I loose the shrimp. 

I am excited, now it's a waiting game for things to get here *twiddles thumbs* 

Only thing left too do in the future for these two tanks would be too possibly change out the lighting, but it is very far on the totem pole of things to save up for, especially for low tech plants. 

Also, I have a 40g long that I would like to reseal (scared to do it haha) and set up an indoor emersed tank since it is going to start getting cold out soon, not sure what the most effective/cheap lighting method for this would be though... possibly go get a 48" shop light and ghetto rig it over-top the tank.. That way I can keep chipping money in paypal when I sell things for shrimp in the future, and future upgrades. Still need too fill in the top of the rack. We set up 2 betta bowls and a 5g hex on the top though, along with the 10g. Realistically the betta bowls can get moved and fit atleast another 10g tank up there. 

Shrimp goals for the future are:
High grade CRS
painted fire reds
OEBT possibly
another neo species, maybe rilli shrimp. Or yellow cherry's or white cherry's. 

Future 10g (next 10g) on the top I would love having cardinal shrimp, love love love it and some more posso snails. I will have cardinal shrimp in the future. 

On that note, last time I counted I think I am up too 12 baby snails! Some are getting pretty big too! 

Rich!


----------



## nonconductive

rich you have quite the variety going on in there


----------



## zachary908

Grow that polygonum out, and I just may take some off of your hands later on. Once your shrimp population gets massive maybe I'll take some of those too. :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see the new shrimp rack, and you should totally do it! I have 16 coming Friday or Saturday! Maybe if you get them from a different line we can trade shrimps for diversity.


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful tank


----------



## orchidman

akadama, is this the same stuff we use for bonsai? interesting


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> akadama, is this the same stuff we use for bonsai? interesting


Yes, same stuff


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Grow that polygonum out, and I just may take some off of your hands later on. Once your shrimp population gets massive maybe I'll take some of those too. :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait to see the new shrimp rack, and you should totally do it! I have 16 coming Friday or Saturday! Maybe if you get them from a different line we can trade shrimps for diversity.


Is that so? I looked up the flowers and they are suppose to be seeds, I seriously want to try breaking them off and planting them emersed lol. 



2in10 said:


> Beautiful tank


Thanks!


----------



## cableguy69846

Can't wait to see all this to come together. As soon as I get more room in the house, I will be following in your footsteps and setting up a rack or two. Can't wait.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Yes, same stuff


cool. i can see how that would work.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Can't wait to see all this to come together. As soon as I get more room in the house, I will be following in your footsteps and setting up a rack or two. Can't wait.


Yeah, I'm excited! I'll take pics of everything. 



orchidman said:


> cool. i can see how that would work.


Yup, I hear it keeps ph stable and what not. It was relatively cheap and free shipping. 

I'm very bored, people talk.


----------



## orchidman

where did you get it?


----------



## Bahugo

Ebay! lol


----------



## orchidman

nice.


----------



## Bahugo

You keep bonsai? where do you get your stuff from?


----------



## Bahugo

My CRS are going crazy, I feel another berried shrimp coming!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, I'm excited! I'll take pics of everything.


Thanks man. I was looking at your thread about your breeding rack and the emersed setup you did. I had a question. Do you change water on the emersed setup at all? My water looks really brown and I was wondering if I should be doing water changes on it. Thanks man.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Is that so? I looked up the flowers and they are suppose to be seeds, I seriously want to try breaking them off and planting them emersed lol.



Yeah, it will be a while though! My 16 OEBT should be here tomorrow, and my nurri will be getting shipped out on Monday! I need to buy a car soon... so I need to slow down on the spending. Might try to get some extra hours in at work lol. Kinda hard with school though.

Awesome, you should try it!


----------



## orchidman

i used to be real into bonsai ( in theory, i read alot, but didn thave money for much) then orchids came and eventually took over. then planted tanks now a nano reef. i have a few stock that arent anything special. but im not spending money on them right now. just maintaining what i have now


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man. I was looking at your thread about your breeding rack and the emersed setup you did. I had a question. Do you change water on the emersed setup at all? My water looks really brown and I was wondering if I should be doing water changes on it. Thanks man.


No I haven't done any water changes in the emersed tank, my water is disgusting in there too be honest. I just top it off because it evaporates from the sun. 



zachary908 said:


> Yeah, it will be a while though! My 16 OEBT should be here tomorrow, and my nurri will be getting shipped out on Monday! I need to buy a car soon... so I need to slow down on the spending. Might try to get some extra hours in at work lol. Kinda hard with school though.
> 
> Awesome, you should try it!


Maybe I will try it, I'm still jealous you are getting OEBT's. 



orchidman said:


> i used to be real into bonsai ( in theory, i read alot, but didn thave money for much) then orchids came and eventually took over. then planted tanks now a nano reef. i have a few stock that arent anything special. but im not spending money on them right now. just maintaining what i have now


You should show me pics of your stock. I don't know why you are jumping into nano reefs lol, you're crazy I always heard nano reefs are so hard to maintain because of the water conditions. You better not become "too cool" for us "planties" when you get all close with your reefy buddies *sniff sniff*


----------



## orchidman

oh, no way! planties are cool to!... cant we just have internet peace?? we just got done with this awesome ladies vs PP


----------



## Bahugo

I'll give you peace if you post your bonsai


----------



## zachary908

Ha Bahugo, I'm jealous of your CRS! Maybe when I get a decent colony going we can do some trading.


----------



## orchidman

nothing looks any good right no. haha i had a ficus microcarpa var 'green island' that i did at a workshop. but it died to some mysterious rot. ill try to dig up a picture


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Ha Bahugo, I'm jealous of your CRS! Maybe when I get a decent colony going we can do some trading.


:hihi: do it! 

Bob, find pictures or no peace. :icon_lol:


----------



## orchidman




----------



## orchidman

there you go! this is from when i frist styled it. it grew out great and filled in. but then random rotted


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> No I haven't done any water changes in the emersed tank, my water is disgusting in there too be honest. I just top it off because it evaporates from the sun.


Thanks man. I was wondering cuz my water is nasty as all get out too, and I didn't know if that really mattered in this type of setup.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> :hihi: do it!


We shall see... It's going to be awhile, the shrimp I'm getting are young, and they will need to mature before they breed, so I'm not sure how long it will take. That's why I started with 16 I want something to look at while I wait for them to breed!


----------



## CKJ

Realling enjoying this thread. You guys crack me up! 

Awsome new pics!


----------



## zachary908

CKJ said:


> Realling enjoying this thread. You guys crack me up!
> 
> Awsome new pics!


We are wierdos.. :hihi:

I second the pictures! Bahugo, get us some pics. Some of your emersed set up would be nice.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> there you go! this is from when i frist styled it. it grew out great and filled in. but then random rotted


I like it, I honestly think sometime in the future I am going to get one. Because Bonsai > nano reef psh. 



cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man. I was wondering cuz my water is nasty as all get out too, and I didn't know if that really mattered in this type of setup.


Np, I intend to switch it up in the future because I want to seal the tank I have had sitting around forever and bring it inside. I have some serious algae in the water it's gross lol, I don't think it's anything too worry about. 



zachary908 said:


> We shall see... It's going to be awhile, the shrimp I'm getting are young, and they will need to mature before they breed, so I'm not sure how long it will take. That's why I started with 16 I want something to look at while I wait for them to breed!


It takes forever for them to first breed, that is how it will feel! I got my CRS in April and it took like 3 months for them to breed (all mine dropped their first time berried which seems to be pretty normal). 



CKJ said:


> Realling enjoying this thread. You guys crack me up!
> 
> Awsome new pics!


Thanks! I will try and get some new pics up soon. 



zachary908 said:


> We are wierdos.. :hihi:
> 
> I second the pictures! Bahugo, get us some pics. Some of your emersed set up would be nice.


Look who's talking, you post pics like once a month :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Np, I intend to switch it up in the future because I want to seal the tank I have had sitting around forever and bring it inside. I have some serious algae in the water it's gross lol, I don't think it's anything too worry about.


I don't think it would be either due to not having any fish in it, but it may smell kinda funky when brought in the house. And as far as sealing the tank, just make sure you don't use silicone with the mold and mildew resistant stuff in it. It will off your plants and fish really fast.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I don't think it would be either due to not having any fish in it, but it may smell kinda funky when brought in the house. And as far as sealing the tank, just make sure you don't use silicone with the mold and mildew resistant stuff in it. It will off your plants and fish really fast.


Whenever I bring the container in the house and open it up after it's swished around it smells pretty horrible for a few minutes lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Whenever I bring the container in the house and open it up after it's swished around it smells pretty horrible for a few minutes lol.


I know that smell all too well. It is nasty as all hell. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

Don't you just love that smell!!!


You can call me Bob


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I know that smell all too well. It is nasty as all hell. Lol.


Yeah, it definitely makes you hold your breath for a little bit lol. Must be our Chicago air + algae lol. 



orchidman said:


> Don't you just love that smell!!!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Don't act like you are part of this conversation bob! lol :tongue: kidding


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, it definitely makes you hold your breath for a little bit lol. Must be our Chicago air + algae lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't act like you are part of this conversation bob! lol :tongue: kidding


Lol. It very well could be.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I like it, I honestly think sometime in the future I am going to get one. Because Bonsai > nano reef psh.
> .
> 
> It takes forever for them to first breed, that is how it will feel! I got my CRS in April and it took like 3 months for them to breed (all mine dropped their first time berried which seems to be pretty normal).
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's talking, you post pics like once a month :hihi:


All this talk about bonsai is making me want to try it out! How do you bonzai trees anyway? I could bonzai a mulberry tree for my shrimps! 

Yeah, that's what I figured. I don't mind too much though. I have something to look at until they breed. Plus I can watch em grow! Hopefully I do well with them.

Hey, that's because no one ever asks me for pictures! My Journals are slowly dieing....


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> All this talk about bonsai is making me want to try it out! How do you bonzai trees anyway? I could bonzai a mulberry tree for my shrimps!
> 
> Yeah, that's what I figured. I don't mind too much though. I have something to look at until they breed. Plus I can watch em grow! Hopefully I do well with them.
> 
> Hey, that's because no one ever asks me for pictures! My Journals are slowly dieing....


Well, don't let them die! lol, I'll keep an eye out for your journals so they don't die!


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Well, don't let them die! lol, I'll keep an eye out for your journals so they don't die!


Thanks, Bro!


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, it definitely makes you hold your breath for a little bit lol. Must be our Chicago air + algae lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't act like you are part of this conversation bob! lol :tongue: kidding


i thought we were tlaking about fish crap+ algae smell. didnt know it ahd to do with chicago...



zachary908 said:


> All this talk about bonsai is making me want to try it out! How do you bonzai trees anyway? I could bonzai a mulberry tree for my shrimps!
> 
> Yeah, that's what I figured. I don't mind too much though. I have something to look at until they breed. Plus I can watch em grow! Hopefully I do well with them.
> 
> Hey, that's because no one ever asks me for pictures! My Journals are slowly dieing....


bonsai is basically a small tree in a pot. i could write you an article on the basics, etc. but there already is one written here are some good ones.

http://bonsai4me.com/Basics.html


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> bonsai is basically a small tree in a pot. i could write you an article on the basics, etc. but there already is one written here are some good ones.
> 
> http://bonsai4me.com/Basics.html


I know what bonzai is... I just don't know how to do it. Thanks for the link, Bob! I'll take a look at it after I do some school.


----------



## orchidman

haha school sucks! there are a bunch of good beginner articles on the link..


ps. its bonSai not bonZai. and its pronounced bone-sigh


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> haha school sucks! there are a bunch of good beginner articles on the link..
> 
> 
> ps. its bonSai not bonZai. and its pronounced bone-sigh


So far my school isn't bothering me too much. I just hate math... I'm going to look at them now! 

Thanks for the info


----------



## orchidman

cool! im taking chem this year, so much math in it!

hope you like the articles. they taught me alot!


next youll want to know about orchids


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i thought we were tlaking about fish crap+ algae smell. didnt know it ahd to do with chicago...


Oh yeah. It is definitely something in the air here. If you want proof, just look at the lake on this side. On the Michigan side, it is clear though.:icon_cool


----------



## orchidman

haha!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> cool! im taking chem this year, so much math in it!
> 
> hope you like the articles. they taught me alot!
> 
> 
> next youll want to know about orchids


I'm taking chem as well. What else are you taking?


----------



## orchidman

im taking chem, advanced math ( after alg2 and geometry, it has some trig and stuff), english 10-12 so easy!, and world history ( an english teacher is teaching it, so lots of books)

HBU?


----------



## zachary908

Chem, English, Economics, 12th grade spelling, Vocabulary, Math ( Not sure what yet), Geography... and I'm sure their will be others.


----------



## orchidman

fun... haha


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Oh yeah. It is definitely something in the air here. If you want proof, just look at the lake on this side. On the Michigan side, it is clear though.:icon_cool


How close are you too the cal sag? You shoulda smelt it when it got 100+ this summer you could smell it over a mile away. :eek5: Talk about some nasty smelling stuff. 

Thanks for the article Bob i'll read it in a bit!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> How close are you too the cal sag? You shoulda smelt it when it got 100+ this summer you could smell it over a mile away. :eek5: Talk about some nasty smelling stuff.
> 
> Thanks for the article Bob i'll read it in a bit!


I live in Beverly, but I drive over it at least once a week there and back as I frequent a pet store on 143rd and Cicero for my herp food. It was terrible. I hate it when it gets that bad. The funny part is, is that there are tons of people who take their wave runners on it.:icon_eek: That is asking for some disease as yet unknown to man.

If you ever look at selling some shrimp, let me know. I am gonna need some really soon. Or maybe even plants.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I live in Beverly, but I drive over it at least once a week there and back as I frequent a pet store on 153rd and Cicero for my herp food. It was terrible. I hate it when it gets that bad. The funny part is, is that there are tons of people who take their wave runners on it.:icon_eek: That is asking for some disease as yet unknown to man.
> 
> If you ever look at selling some shrimp, let me know. I am gonna need some really soon. Or maybe even plants.


Small world, my brother-in-law and sister live off 109th a block east of kedzai, I'm off 127th a few blocks east of central. 

Yeah, I have no idea how people take their wave runners out there. I have a family friend who is a paramedic and last I heard (a few years ago) when divers have to go into the cal sag for rescue/recover/whatever they need to get shots after because how bad the water is. I don't know how true it is in recent years but I remember when I was younger the smell was alot worse, I know they built those stupid water purification water fall walk way things (there is one visible from... harlem right over the bridge between 83 and 115th st on the west side of the bridge), even though I can't see them doing having a drastic effect on the water quality lol. Smelt like straight up rotten egg around there this summer. At least it stayed north of the cal sag, I remember some summers the smell would creep south and you would get wiffs of it from my house. I don't know how people live right next to the cal sag. *blah*


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Small world, my brother-in-law and sister live off 109th a block east of kedzai, I'm off 127th a few blocks east of central.
> 
> Yeah, I have no idea how people take their wave runners out there. I have a family friend who is a paramedic and last I heard (a few years ago) when divers have to go into the cal sag for rescue/recover/whatever they need to get shots after because how bad the water is. I don't know how true it is in recent years but I remember when I was younger the smell was alot worse, I know they built those stupid water purification water fall walk way things (there is one visible from... harlem right over the bridge between 83 and 115th st on the west side of the bridge), even though I can't see them doing having a drastic effect on the water quality lol. Smelt like straight up rotten egg around there this summer. At least it stayed north of the cal sag, I remember some summers the smell would creep south and you would get wiffs of it from my house. I don't know how people live right next to the cal sag. *blah*


It is a small world. I bet we know each other and don't even know it. Lol.

I could believe it about the shots. That thing is nasty. And, I remember when they built those waterfalls. I grew up in Hickory Hills and went to school on 127th and Ridgeland. The smell then was worse. And I would never want to live that close to it. It is as bad, if not worse than the corn factory. I am surprised people don't come out of that river with extra arms or eyes and crap.

On another note, do you get your plants and shrimp locally or do you order them online? The only good store that I know that has any shrimp at the moment, is in Bolingbrook. They also have a good plant selection, but nothing out this way.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> It is a small world. I bet we know each other and don't even know it. Lol.
> 
> I could believe it about the shots. That thing is nasty. And, I remember when they built those waterfalls. I grew up in Hickory Hills and went to school on 127th and Ridgeland. The smell then was worse. And I would never want to live that close to it. It is as bad, if not worse than the corn factory. I am surprised people don't come out of that river with extra arms or eyes and crap.
> 
> On another note, do you get your plants and shrimp locally or do you order them online? The only good store that I know that has any shrimp at the moment, is in Bolingbrook. They also have a good plant selection, but nothing out this way.


No way, did you go too stone church? I went there!!!! 

I got some shrimp locally a while back, I had aquatica order some for me and got some from palos pet shop.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> No way, did you go too stone church? I went there!!!!
> 
> I got some shrimp locally a while back, I had aquatica order some for me and got some from palos pet shop.


Lol, yeah I went there for 5 years. I went from 3rd to 8th grade. I am pretty sure I graduated in 99. What about you. I am gonna laugh if we were in the same class or something.

I tend to avoid those two places. Aquatica is a bit overpriced to me, and I am not to keen on Palos' selection and lack of knowledge. I tend to go out to Aquarium Adventure in Bolingbrook for my plants, and I have not really seen any shrimp locally. Animal Island said they were gonna try to set up some tanks so they could stock them, but now word on it yet.


----------



## Bahugo

I graduated in 03 I think. 

Yeah, Aquatica is hit or miss somethings are stupidly over priced, some are barley any higher then online. Only reason I shop there is that they have a bunch of stuff that most pet stores don't and the owner does go out of his way to help. 

Palos Pet shop is pretty hit or miss. The guy who owns it drives me nuts, if you ask for something (I go in there every friday for his plant shipment) you generally won't get it unless his wife reminds him. I have been asking him to get some different plants in and he never does. Only really good thing about the place is you won't find cheaper plants/livestock anywhere else. You just have to make sure you go in on Fridays for new shipments, I wouldn't trust anything that is in his tanks for long. They get some really cool oddballs in from time to time for cheap, I got 3 scarlet badis for 6.99 (for all three), when they get shrimp they are cheap, and they get some other odd fish that you don't generally find at other stores. Biggest gripe about the store is nothing is labeled, not even plants, and besides the obvious he doesn't know the plant names. 

I hated Aquarium Adventures in bolingbrook, all their fish were starved looking, and their plants were grossly overpriced. If you are up for a drive Golden Aquariums on 33rd and ashland is a really cool shop. 

I go to Animal Island all the time but never buy anything, if I wanted cichlids it would be a great store lol. I asked about shrimp before and he said that they don't carry them because "they are a pain to take care of and they need their own tanks or else fish will eat them". It's a cool shop, I like the owner's son alot (the owner is the old guy with grey hair that is in there every once in a while, his son is the guy who is there all the time). I use to hang out with the one guy that worked there on the weekends I don't know if he still works there, he has the blue oldies car I see it out there every once in a while I can't remember his name for the life of me... that's going to drive me nuts now trying to remember his name lol I wish they carried something worth while so I could actually buy something from them (and I wish they had healthier fish..). I can't stand some of the customer traffic that goes through the store, sometimes I just want to bang my head off the wall because of the ignorant loud people who think they are the coolest people in the world and take up the whole isle with their family as the dad puts the finger in the tank too try and get the fish to bit it (literally has happened there).


----------



## zachary908

Hehe... ignorant people crowding the store..... Sounds like my store at times... :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I graduated in 03 I think.
> 
> Yeah, Aquatica is hit or miss somethings are stupidly over priced, some are barley any higher then online. Only reason I shop there is that they have a bunch of stuff that most pet stores don't and the owner does go out of his way to help.
> 
> Palos Pet shop is pretty hit or miss. The guy who owns it drives me nuts, if you ask for something (I go in there every friday for his plant shipment) you generally won't get it unless his wife reminds him. I have been asking him to get some different plants in and he never does. Only really good thing about the place is you won't find cheaper plants/livestock anywhere else. You just have to make sure you go in on Fridays for new shipments, I wouldn't trust anything that is in his tanks for long. They get some really cool oddballs in from time to time for cheap, I got 3 scarlet badis for 6.99 (for all three), when they get shrimp they are cheap, and they get some other odd fish that you don't generally find at other stores. Biggest gripe about the store is nothing is labeled, not even plants, and besides the obvious he doesn't know the plant names.
> 
> I hated Aquarium Adventures in bolingbrook, all their fish were starved looking, and their plants were grossly overpriced. If you are up for a drive Golden Aquariums on 33rd and ashland is a really cool shop.
> 
> I go to Animal Island all the time but never buy anything, if I wanted cichlids it would be a great store lol. I asked about shrimp before and he said that they don't carry them because "they are a pain to take care of and they need their own tanks or else fish will eat them". It's a cool shop, I like the owner's son alot (the owner is the old guy with grey hair that is in there every once in a while, his son is the guy who is there all the time). I use to hang out with the one guy that worked there on the weekends I don't know if he still works there, he has the blue oldies car I see it out there every once in a while I can't remember his name for the life of me... that's going to drive me nuts now trying to remember his name lol I wish they carried something worth while so I could actually buy something from them (and I wish they had healthier fish..). I can't stand some of the customer traffic that goes through the store, sometimes I just want to bang my head off the wall because of the ignorant loud people who think they are the coolest people in the world and take up the whole isle with their family as the dad puts the finger in the tank too try and get the fish to bit it (literally has happened there).


03? You may have known my younger brother. Not sure though.

I went into Aquatica before they started freshwater and did not like the prices. Plus the guy kept trying to get me to buy a skimmer for a saltwater tank that I was not even sure I was going to setup. My Fire Skink lives in it now. I have not seen their plant selection though. I may have to check it out.

My biggest gripe about Palos was that nothing was labeled and they guy had no idea what plants were what. I left there pretty quick.

I don't generally buy fish from Aquarium Adventure, but when they have sales on live stock, they are pretty good. Plus I was in the Fish Club, and got like 20% of all the plants or something like that. It was good for that. And I know they have a 50% off sale at least once a year for members.

I have purchased fish from Animal Island and they have done well. I am in that store at least once a week to get food for my reptiles. Dennis(dad) and Jason(son) really know their stuff. The only reason he does not have more of the odball stuff or any plants is cuz he doesn't have the market for them. Most of his customers go for the reptiles or the chiclids. He is good about ordering or finding stuff for you when he can though. And he has told me he is going to set up a shrimp display, it is just a matter of time. I ask Jason where the shrimp are every time I am in there. He will eventually tell me to shut up, or he will get shrimp. And I have seen the customers you are talking about. I saw one guy banging on an Iguana tank and Jason almost went over the counter while he was yelling at him. They generally don't put up with stupid people like that. But they do get some real characters in there.

And I just saw the store on 33rd that you mentioned. It was in another thread and I think I am going to check it out next week.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Hehe... ignorant people crowding the store..... Sounds like my store at times... :hihi:


Lol, I know the feeling. That is why I don't work retail any more.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> 03? You may have known my younger brother. Not sure though.
> 
> I went into Aquatica before they started freshwater and did not like the prices. Plus the guy kept trying to get me to buy a skimmer for a saltwater tank that I was not even sure I was going to setup. My Fire Skink lives in it now. I have not seen their plant selection though. I may have to check it out.
> 
> My biggest gripe about Palos was that nothing was labeled and they guy had no idea what plants were what. I left there pretty quick.
> 
> I don't generally buy fish from Aquarium Adventure, but when they have sales on live stock, they are pretty good. Plus I was in the Fish Club, and got like 20% of all the plants or something like that. It was good for that. And I know they have a 50% off sale at least once a year for members.
> 
> I have purchased fish from Animal Island and they have done well. I am in that store at least once a week to get food for my reptiles. Dennis(dad) and Jason(son) really know their stuff. The only reason he does not have more of the odball stuff or any plants is cuz he doesn't have the market for them. Most of his customers go for the reptiles or the chiclids. He is good about ordering or finding stuff for you when he can though. And he has told me he is going to set up a shrimp display, it is just a matter of time. I ask Jason where the shrimp are every time I am in there. He will eventually tell me to shut up, or he will get shrimp. And I have seen the customers you are talking about. I saw one guy banging on an Iguana tank and Jason almost went over the counter while he was yelling at him. They generally don't put up with stupid people like that. But they do get some real characters in there.
> 
> And I just saw the store on 33rd that you mentioned. It was in another thread and I think I am going to check it out next week.


Aquatica doesn't carry plants, I meant equipment more so than anything. 

I like animal island, I just don't have a use for most things in the store. I wish they carried something I liked I would shop their alot more. There is a market for plants, he just doesn't realize it lol. Same with shrimp. You would be fighting me for shrimp. :red_mouth

Yeah you should definitely check it out.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Aquatica doesn't carry plants, I meant equipment more so than anything.
> 
> I like animal island, I just don't have a use for most things in the store. I wish they carried something I liked I would shop their alot more. There is a market for plants, he just doesn't realize it lol. Same with shrimp. You would be fighting me for shrimp. :red_mouth
> 
> Yeah you should definitely check it out.


In that case, I will avoid Aquatica. :icon_lol:

If we bug Jason enough, he will get plants and shrimp, we just have to work on him. And I will not fight over shrimp, Lol, I only need enough to stock a 2 gallon when I get plants and water in it.roud:

And I looked at that other stores website, and liked what I saw. I am pretty excited about it.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> In that case, I will avoid Aquatica. :icon_lol:
> 
> If we bug Jason enough, he will get plants and shrimp, we just have to work on him. And I will not fight over shrimp, Lol, I only need enough to stock a 2 gallon when I get plants and water in it.roud:
> 
> And I looked at that other stores website, and liked what I saw. I am pretty excited about it.


It's a cool shop, everything seemed fairly priced when I went in there too. they had alot of co2 stuff too which you don't see in other stores and alot of nano tank stuff


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol, I know the feeling. That is why I don't work retail any more.roud:


Haha yeah, it can be fun at times though. Plus the store is pretty aesome, so it makes up for the annoying customers.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> It's a cool shop, everything seemed fairly priced when I went in there too. they had alot of co2 stuff too which you don't see in other stores and alot of nano tank stuff


I tried to go in there on monday, but they were closed. I may have to try it again. I need to upgrade my lights and add CO2 to my 10 gallon really soon. And I still need a filter for my 2 gallon. I will have to see how his prices are.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Haha yeah, it can be fun at times though. Plus the store is pretty aesome, so it makes up for the annoying customers.


I wish I could work in a fish store. That would be awesome. I think then I would be able to restrain myself from hitting the idiots.:angel:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I wish I could work in a fish store. That would be awesome. I think then I would be able to restrain myself from hitting the idiots.:angel:


Especially if it's the same type of idiots at animal island. I don't know how they do it dealing with some people that come in there, I especially hate pulling up too the door and you see bikes laying in the front there is never polite kids that go in there, only kids who think they are super cool. 

Let me know how Golden Aquarium goes!

Btw what's your brothers name?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Especially if it's the same type of idiots at animal island. I don't know how they do it dealing with some people that come in there, I especially hate pulling up too the door and you see bikes laying in the front there is never polite kids that go in there, only kids who think they are super cool.
> 
> Let me know how Golden Aquarium goes!
> 
> Btw what's your brothers name?


I usually just stare the kids down or talk crap about them until they leave. Lol. I am a jerk sometimes. It happens. I have heard Jason and Dennis yell at people for being stupid quite a few times. They usually get the idea really fast and head for the door.

And I will let you know for sure.

His name is Aaron.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> I wish I could work in a fish store. That would be awesome. I think then I would be able to restrain myself from hitting the idiots.:angel:


It's an awesome job at first, but after a while it gets to you. I still love it, but not near as much as I used to. When I started it was pure fun... now it's work. :hihi: The buisness side of it is a pain. And working at a fish store is like maintenance day on your home tanks everyday. 

The awesome discounts sure make everything easier though!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I usually just stare the kids down or talk crap about them until they leave. Lol. I am a jerk sometimes. It happens. I have heard Jason and Dennis yell at people for being stupid quite a few times. They usually get the idea really fast and head for the door.
> 
> And I will let you know for sure.
> 
> His name is Aaron.


I just mimic them, they always have an over obnoxious laugh so I'll just sit there after them from the isle over and will do a "bwahahahahaha" loud enough for them to hear. lol Or I'll "think out loud" but kate usually nudges me to shutup. Everytime I go there I feel like I can't go down an isle without dealing with some ignorant person who acts like they own the world. Or you get the people that will walk down the isle and stand like 1 foot away from you as you walk... I always wanna start a conversation out of ignorance with them, like "yeah that's a really cool fish isn't it? Seeing as your basically standing on my foot too look in every tank with me..." 

Yeah, I don't think I know him there was only 1 Aaron in my class and he didn't have an older brother.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> It's an awesome job at first, but after a while it gets to you. I still love it, but not near as much as I used to. When I started it was pure fun... now it's work. :hihi: The buisness side of it is a pain. And working at a fish store is like maintenance day on your home tanks everyday.
> 
> *The awesome discounts sure make everything easier though!*




Rub it in. 
or:
~First pick on everything
~Order whatever you want
~Get discounts (yes I know you said that, but I needed to say it again.)


----------



## Bahugo

Oh, on a side note, I finally put my breeder box in the shrimp tank, I don't care if people say it's "no optimal" I really have always wanted to try it. I have three berried cherry shrimp in there now, and the box is literally 75% full of java moss, so if they are stressed out they can deal with it. *evil face*


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> [/B]
> 
> Rub it in.
> or:
> ~First pick on everything
> ~Order whatever you want
> ~Get discounts (yes I know you said that, but I needed to say it again.)


Just marked up this weeks Jermack availability list! :flick:

Technically I can't order anything I want. I make the list of what I ant us to order, and then the boss decides if he wants it all or not. Lately he has been pretty good about getting what I put on the list.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Oh, on a side note, I finally put my breeder box in the shrimp tank, I don't care if people say it's "no optimal" I really have always wanted to try it. I have three berried cherry shrimp in there now, and the box is literally 75% full of java moss, so if they are stressed out they can deal with it. *evil face*


Awesome! I don't really see how it's less optimal than in the actual tank, it's still the same parameters.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I just mimic them, they always have an over obnoxious laugh so I'll just sit there after them from the isle over and will do a "bwahahahahaha" loud enough for them to hear. lol Or I'll "think out loud" but kate usually nudges me to shutup. Everytime I go there I feel like I can't go down an isle without dealing with some ignorant person who acts like they own the world. Or you get the people that will walk down the isle and stand like 1 foot away from you as you walk... I always wanna start a conversation out of ignorance with them, like "yeah that's a really cool fish isn't it? Seeing as your basically standing on my foot too look in every tank with me..."
> 
> Yeah, I don't think I know him there was only 1 Aaron in my class and he didn't have an older brother.


Lol. I am going to have to try that one. It is sure to get a laugh if nothing else.

And I think my brother may have been a year or two a head of you. Not sure.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Oh, on a side note, I finally put my breeder box in the shrimp tank, I don't care if people say it's "no optimal" I really have always wanted to try it. I have three berried cherry shrimp in there now, and the box is literally 75% full of java moss, so if they are stressed out they can deal with it. *evil face*


I am curious how that will work out. And where are the pics man?:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> It's an awesome job at first, but after a while it gets to you. I still love it, but not near as much as I used to. When I started it was pure fun... now it's work. :hihi: The buisness side of it is a pain. And working at a fish store is like maintenance day on your home tanks everyday.
> 
> The awesome discounts sure make everything easier though!


Dang, I want discounts too.roud:

I really should have just multiquoted this, but oh well.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Dang, I want discounts too.roud:
> 
> I really should have just multiquoted this, but oh well.


Haha, I do the same thing, I always forget to multiquote things.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I am curious how that will work out. And where are the pics man?:hihi:


I should have pics later possibly, probably.



zachary908 said:


> Awesome! I don't really see how it's less optimal than in the actual tank, it's still the same parameters.


Yeah, I don't know. 



cableguy69846 said:


> Dang, I want discounts too.roud:
> 
> I really should have just multiquoted this, but oh well.





zachary908 said:


> Haha, I do the same thing, I always forget to multiquote things.


Lol. As long as you don't quote pics like somebody in the pink panty brigade lol I only multiquote because I'm lazy and it's more work quoting things in there own reply haha. 

Rich
- "Multiquoting like a pro." :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

So I think that I am going to make a paludarium out of one of the tanks I have. . .


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> So I think that I am going to make a paludarium out of one of the tanks I have. . .


Do some dart frogs! I'll have to get some pics off the 300 gallon dart frog display we did at work.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> So I think that I am going to make a paludarium out of one of the tanks I have. . .


I am in the process of doing that with a 10 gallon tank. It is pretty cool. You can mess around with some terrarium plants too, not just aquatic ones.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Do some dart frogs! I'll have to get some pics off the 300 gallon dart frog display we did at work.


Yes, yes you will.roud:


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Yes, yes you will.roud:


You and Bahugo are only in Illinois, you guys could come check it out in person!


----------



## treetom

You a meer 300 miles from me. 

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


----------



## zachary908

treetom said:


> You a meer 300 miles from me.
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


Got a guy from Canada coming tomorrow. roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> You and Bahugo are only in Illinois, you guys could come check it out in person!


FIELD TRIP!!! I wonder if my fiancee would be up to that. Lol. I would have to check with her.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> FIELD TRIP!!! I wonder if my fiancee would be up to that. Lol. I would have to check with her.


Do it! We have dart frogs, freshwater plants and livestock, and Saltwater livestock! I think we are getting a plant order in soon. :wink:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Do it! We have dart frogs, freshwater plants and livestock, and Saltwater livestock! I think we are getting a plant order in soon. :wink:


I may have to do that one of these days. Need to fix the car first though. Stupid exhaust.....


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, I'll tag along if cableguy drives and pays for gas  kidding, that's a far ride lol 

I don't know if I would have any livestock on land for the paludarium. I would probably do it so the bettas are divided by land in the front too so I could put 2 bettas in the tank then. I have ideas.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> I may have to do that one of these days. Need to fix the car first though. Stupid exhaust.....


Fix that car, Cable guy!



Bahugo said:


> Lol, I'll tag along if cableguy drives and pays for gas  kidding, that's a far ride lol
> 
> I don't know if I would have any livestock on land for the paludarium. I would probably do it so the bettas are divided by land in the front too so I could put 2 bettas in the tank then. I have ideas.


Haha, where in Illinois do you live, Bahugo?

Sounds neat, I'm sure whatever you decide to do will turn out great! 

How about some new pictures!

Look Rich, I multi quoted.


----------



## Bahugo

I'll get some pics soonish probably tonight if little zachy doesn't have to go too bed already:hihi::tongue:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, I'll tag along if cableguy drives and pays for gas  kidding, that's a far ride lol
> 
> I don't know if I would have any livestock on land for the paludarium. I would probably do it so the bettas are divided by land in the front too so I could put 2 bettas in the tank then. I have ideas.


I could see that working in a 20 long if you have it sitting around. Not with a 10 gallon or anything. That would be very interesting to see.

If I can get the exhaust done, I would be happy to go out there. Would not want to pay for gas though. Lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Fix that car, Cable guy!


Lol. I just need to quit procrastinating and it would be done in like 15 minutes.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I'll get some pics soonish probably tonight if little zachy doesn't have to go too bed already:hihi::tongue:


I'm not going to bed yet.  You forget I'm an hour ahead of you! I'll probably be up until 12:00 or so my time. That gives you one hour and thirty minutes to give me pictures! 



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I just need to quit procrastinating and it would be done in like 15 minutes.


Haha, procrastinating is my favorite thing to do....


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo, I posted new pictures earlier... Mainly because you said I never post pictures. So you should check them out! :icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I could see that working in a 20 long if you have it sitting around. Not with a 10 gallon or anything. That would be very interesting to see.
> 
> If I can get the exhaust done, I would be happy to go out there. Would not want to pay for gas though. Lol.



I actually need to stop looking at stuff, or else I am going to have a 40g 48" paldarium lol. It would go in a 15g tall, they would both have like 3 gallons of water, I would have the divider then land on top so they would get too see each other since they are siblings. I just did this on paint this is what the overhead view would look like. lol 


The black line is the divider, hidden under the peninsula


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I actually need to stop looking at stuff, or else I am going to have a 40g 48" paldarium lol. It would go in a 15g tall, they would both have like 3 gallons of water, I would have the divider then land on top so they would get too see each other since they are siblings. I just did this on paint this is what the overhead view would look like. lol The black line is the divider, hidden under the peninsula


That would work as long as you didn't make the back wall to thick or the divider. Maybe only an inch or two in total.


----------



## Bahugo

I wanna do the 40g  I need to stop looking at plants. 

The land would be about 6 inches, give or take, the divider would be a sheet of plexy glass on the bottom and roughly a 2-3" land piece on top I would probably just bake it outta clay, so I have it how I want it instead of trying to fiddle around with caulk and stupid stuff.


----------



## orchidman

sounds like a great idea!


btw your paint skills almost are as good as saras... i miss her 

tomorrow i officially start school. so i wont be one much :'(


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> sounds like a great idea!
> 
> 
> btw your paint skills almost are as good as saras... i miss her
> 
> tomorrow i officially start school. so i wont be one much :'(


You're barley on now, You are always out of town!


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> You're barley on now, You are always out of town!


 So true!



orchidman said:


> sounds like a great idea!
> 
> 
> btw your paint skills almost are as good as saras... i miss her
> 
> tomorrow i officially start school. so i wont be one much :'(


 I miss Sara too!

Bob, that is no excuse, I'm doing school, and I work 25-30 hours a week, and I still make time for TPT!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I wanna do the 40g  I need to stop looking at plants.
> 
> The land would be about 6 inches, give or take, the divider would be a sheet of plexy glass on the bottom and roughly a 2-3" land piece on top I would probably just bake it outta clay, so I have it how I want it instead of trying to fiddle around with caulk and stupid stuff.


How tall are the water sections gonna be?

And a 40 breeder would look awesome like that. I have one that a Leopard Gecko is living in, but when I make her new enclosure, I may have to do something with it for fish or PDFs.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> How tall are the water sections gonna be?
> 
> And a 40 breeder would look awesome like that. I have one that a Leopard Gecko is living in, but when I make her new enclosure, I may have to do something with it for fish or PDFs.


It actually might get put on hold for now, it isn't a 40g breeder it's a 40g long or something like that. I have to seal it so I can bring my emersed setup inside because I want to get rid of the tub lol. that way I can watch it better, and reset it up more neatly organized I threw a bunch of stems out there so it's kinda a mess now. 

I also should have my substrate coming in this week for the rack tanks and filters. So I need to clean out those tanks and get rid of some of the plants so i'll probably throw some packages up on sns or something...


----------



## Bahugo

My gravel actually should be here tomorrow hopefully *crosses fingers* I just check usps and it says it got sorted through elk village IL so hopefully that means coming to me tomorrow!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> It actually might get put on hold for now, it isn't a 40g breeder it's a 40g long or something like that. I have to seal it so I can bring my emersed setup inside because I want to get rid of the tub lol. that way I can watch it better, and reset it up more neatly organized I threw a bunch of stems out there so it's kinda a mess now.
> 
> I also should have my substrate coming in this week for the rack tanks and filters. So I need to clean out those tanks and get rid of some of the plants so i'll probably throw some packages up on sns or something...


What kind of plants are you getting rid of? I have a long list of ones I want and plenty of space to put them. I also get some money this week. If you are ready to part with any by the end of the week, let me know. We can meet up or I can pick them up. Let me know what you have when you are ready.

And the 40 long is a good tank as well. You would just have to go a little deeper on the water section. I have a really old 55 gallon sitting in the garage that I am not sure if it holds water. But I am thinking of doing something with it at some point, and now that I got rid of the rats, I have a cracked 15 gallon I may do some sort of viv in. But for sure let me know what you are gonna part with. I would love to take some off your hands.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

I honestly don't know what all is in there atm lol, We've just been throwing plants in there that don't fit in the other tanks. Is there anything specific you wanted plant wise? I'll have too look what is in there, figure out what we want etc


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I honestly don't know what all is in there atm lol, We've just been throwing plants in there that don't fit in the other tanks. Is there anything specific you wanted plant wise? I'll have too look what is in there, figure out what we want etc


Lol, that is a really long list. But I am looking for any type of moss, Christmas, Peacock, Flame, and Java.

Gosso, HC, Downoi, any type of crypts, Water Sprite, Hygropholia difformis and Hygro. polysperma.

That is just part of it. I am looking for pretty much any type of interesting plant I can put in the 10 gal, 2 gal, or emersed setup for later use. I am also looking for some stem plants, but don't know what yet. When you find out, let me know what you have. I don't need a whole lot of each plant, I would be happy with a little bit of it. I can always grow it out a little bit before I use it.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol, that is a really long list. But I am looking for any type of moss, Christmas, Peacock, Flame, and Java.
> 
> *Gosso, HC, *Downoi, any type of crypts, Water Sprite, Hygropholia difformis and Hygro. polysperma.
> 
> That is just part of it. I am looking for pretty much any type of interesting plant I can put in the 10 gal, 2 gal, or emersed setup for later use. I am also looking for some stem plants, but don't know what yet. When you find out, let me know what you have. I don't need a whole lot of each plant, I would be happy with a little bit of it. I can always grow it out a little bit before I use it.


Not too sure how much glosso and HC I have left emersed if I have enough too sell any I have been selling it too buy stuff for the shrimp tanks lol I wish I knew HC was such a hit before I ripped up 3/4 of a container too use in the shrimp tank and then killed half of it because I forgot it in a container in the other room -.- woulda been nice to be able too sell some more. 

I'll let you know what is left from the tanks when I finish figuring things out. 

_____________________ _ _ _ _ _ ______________________



*Teaser!!!!! **queue music* 

Crammed in the box:









Hot-ness:









*
:icon_lol:
*


----------



## orchidman

how much did that cost?


----------



## cableguy69846

Sounds good on the plants. I don't really need a whole lot, just enough to get going on it.

And the goodies in the box, is that today's project? If not I will be very disappointed. And can't wait to see what happens to those tanks. WE'RE ON THE EDGES OF OUR SEATS HERE MAN!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> how much did that cost?


bout tree-fiddy lol



cableguy69846 said:


> Sounds good on the plants. I don't really need a whole lot, just enough to get going on it.
> 
> And the goodies in the box, is that today's project? If not I will be very disappointed. And can't wait to see what happens to those tanks. WE'RE ON THE EDGES OF OUR SEATS HERE MAN!!!!!:bounce:


Yeah, there was only one goody in this box  Still waiting on filters to come in. 

So far:
Taken everything out of tanks
Tore out dirt/sand
Lost my assassin snail 
Rinsed out tanks
Put tanks back on stand
Rinsed out akadama! 
Filled gravel

One tank is half full with water the other is still sitting, need to get dinner in a few i'll try and get some pics tonight if the one tank settles soon, if it settles rather quickly i'll probably fill the tanks before getting pics. Both tanks from one bag filled 1-2" of gravel, good enough for shrimp lol. I'll just have to find a big stump that will allow me too push out a bunch of gravel if I need more lol.


----------



## zachary908

I need more pictures, Bahugo!


----------



## cableguy69846

Surely you are done eating dinner by now. I have eaten, showered, and watched a movie already (not in that order) and still nothing. SLACKER!!!:hihi:

I kid, I kid. Anyway, what type of filters are you going to be running on those bad boys?


----------



## orchidman

tree fitty? where?


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> I need more pictures, Bahugo!


You can't handle the truth!!!!! err I mean more pictures lol



cableguy69846 said:


> Surely you are done eating dinner by now. I have eaten, showered, and watched a movie already (not in that order) and still nothing. SLACKER!!!:hihi:
> 
> I kid, I kid. Anyway, what type of filters are you going to be running on those bad boys?


two double sponge filters on both. 



orchidman said:


> tree fitty? where?


at da tree fiddy place, on da corner of tree fiddy 'nd 350 ave off inta'state tree fiddy, across from da tree fiddy fried chicken I even got a tree fiddy coupon deal off my next tree fiddy frosty 

:hihi:


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> You can't handle the truth!!!!! err I mean more pictures lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at da tree fiddy place, on da corner of tree fiddy 'nd 350 ave off inta'state tree fiddy, across from da tree fiddy fried chicken I even got a tree fiddy coupon deal off my next tree fiddy frosty
> 
> :hihi:


Yes I can! Speaking of that apparently you can't handle pictures. posted some for you and you never looked! 

What was that? Sorry, all I got was tree fiddy. :hihi:

So how was your day, Bahugo? Mine sucked I was at work till 7:30 and I was supposed to get off when we closed... at 6:00


----------



## orchidman

alright. i have no idea what that means! english please? or at least pig latin!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> two double sponge filters on both.


Dang. Wish I woulda known, I had 2 of those that I sold on Craigslist. Maybe next time. And, did you get water in the tanks yet, or are they still clearing up?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> or at least pig latin!


Here, bob he said... Eetray iddyfay


----------



## orchidman

oh, now i understand!!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> oh, now i understand!!


:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Yes I can! Speaking of that apparently you can't handle pictures. posted some for you and you never looked!
> 
> What was that? Sorry, all I got was tree fiddy. :hihi:
> 
> So how was your day, Bahugo? Mine sucked I was at work till 7:30 and I was supposed to get off when we closed... at 6:00


My day was alright, I got some sexy soil and cleaned out the tanks and what not. lol 



orchidman said:


> alright. i have no idea what that means! english please? or at least pig latin!


Got it off ebay 



cableguy69846 said:


> Dang. Wish I woulda known, I had 2 of those that I sold on Craigslist. Maybe next time. And, did you get water in the tanks yet, or are they still clearing up?


The ones off ebay? I hear they are good, how did yours work? Yeah I got water in the tanks one is almost cleared up, probably clear enough to take a picture, not sure... not sure...


----------



## zachary908

Sexy soil rofl... only people like us would call dirt sexy...

I think the tank is ready for pictures!


----------



## Bahugo

My dog just did this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akRiCgeuZ0c&NR=1


----------



## Bahugo

incoming


----------



## Bahugo

29g









20g









close up of the sexy gravel









forgot to take a pic of all the containers of plants lol


----------



## zachary908

That is some sexy gravel! Now you need more shrimp!


----------



## Bahugo

No, now I need my filters and driftwood/plants then shrimp


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> The ones off ebay? I hear they are good, how did yours work? Yeah I got water in the tanks one is almost cleared up, probably clear enough to take a picture, not sure... not sure...


I actually got mine off a discus breeder who had them lying around and sold them on Craigslist. I never used them, but he said they were amazing. They were huge too. If I ever do a large shrimp tank, I will probably go with those.


----------



## cableguy69846

YES!!!! WE HAVE WATER AND GRAVEL!!!!!! Now I can go to sleep a happy man. Do you know what plants you are putting in there yet? Or how you are going to scape them?


----------



## Bahugo

I have an idea of what I want, it's hard to explain lol It sucks cause I want it open for the shrimp but I want plants =/ 

Man I post pics then everybody goes to bed, what is up with that lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I have an idea of what I want, it's hard to explain lol It sucks cause I want it open for the shrimp but I want plants =/
> 
> Man I post pics then everybody goes to bed, what is up with that lol


Lol. It happens. The fiancee needs to be up early tomorrow for work, that is why I am gonna crash.

As far as plants for the shrimps, have you thought about doing a moss wall? They are fairly cheap to do and work well. Then you could have all the plants for filtration and cover, but not so much on the floor of the tank. And I think you should toy around with some small vertical-ish sticks. From what I have seen, shrimp seem to love them.


----------



## orchidman

cool! is that gonna be enough for both tanks?


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> No, now I need my filters and driftwood/plants then shrimp


Look at you, doing things the smart way, ha! I guess I didn't think about that stuff.....



Bahugo said:


> I have an idea of what I want, it's hard to explain lol It sucks cause I want it open for the shrimp but I want plants =/
> 
> Man I post pics then everybody goes to bed, what is up with that lol


I'm starting to think shrimp are cooler than the plants in a shrimp tank... and this is coming from someone with major collectoritis.

Hey, I was tired! It was like 12:30 my time when you posted! I'm getting ready for work now!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. It happens. The fiancee needs to be up early tomorrow for work, that is why I am gonna crash.
> 
> As far as plants for the shrimps, have you thought about doing a moss wall? They are fairly cheap to do and work well. Then you could have all the plants for filtration and cover, but not so much on the floor of the tank. And I think you should toy around with some small vertical-ish sticks. From what I have seen, shrimp seem to love them.


I plant on doing some type of moss wall, I just meant plants I want like low-tech plants but i still want it somewhat pleasing to look at. not just some moss and a clay pipe for shrimp, lol. I'm thinking in the 29g have moss walls, and a piece of driftwood with anubias/java fern, probably use my hygro kompact and then leave the rest for "shrimp stuff" like moss or something, just so there is atleast like 1 corner with some foliage lol 



orchidman said:


> cool! is that gonna be enough for both tanks?


Yes? 



zachary908 said:


> Look at you, doing things the smart way, ha! I guess I didn't think about that stuff.....
> 
> I'm starting to think shrimp are cooler than the plants in a shrimp tank... and this is coming from someone with major collectoritis.
> 
> Hey, I was tired! It was like 12:30 my time when you posted! I'm getting ready for work now!


Yeah, I have major collectoritis too, wait until they start breeding you will be ready to rip out every plant to be able too see the babies 
sheesh! leaving already, gosh.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I plant on doing some type of moss wall, I just meant plants I want like low-tech plants but i still want it somewhat pleasing to look at. not just some moss and a clay pipe for shrimp, lol. I'm thinking in the 29g have moss walls, and a piece of driftwood with anubias/java fern, probably use my hygro kompact and then leave the rest for "shrimp stuff" like moss or something, just so there is atleast like 1 corner with some foliage lol


Very nice. I was toying around with doing a moss wall in my little 2 gallon and I think I am gonna go for it. That is pretty much cuz I love aquatic mosses though. And I am hoping on Thurs. I will make it to golden aquarium. I may pick some plants up there as well. If not, I have a feeling I will have to order most of them online.


----------



## nonconductive

is that stuff inert?


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> I plant on doing some type of moss


you know you're an addict when you add a T onto plan without realizing it.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Very nice. I was toying around with doing a moss wall in my little 2 gallon and I think I am gonna go for it. That is pretty much cuz I love aquatic mosses though. And I am hoping on Thurs. I will make it to golden aquarium. I may pick some plants up there as well. If not, I have a feeling I will have to order most of them online.


What are you looking for? I'll figure out what I have left over today probably, I need to sort through it. I'm sure I have a bunch of regular java moss I can part with if you are interested.. 



nonconductive said:


> is that stuff inert?


Meh, I'll pm you about it. 



nonconductive said:


> you know you're an addict when you add a T onto plan without realizing it.


Yeah, lol I didn't even realize it till I clicked post, then I was like "well, somebody will catch it and it will be funny, no sense in editing it we are all addicts" lol

_________________________________

Pretty sure I have a dying crs =/ I think she is having issues with a molt or something, I would hope she would die if she is going to she has babies that are close to hatching and I want to save them if she's going to die. . .


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> What are you looking for? I'll figure out what I have left over today probably, I need to sort through it. I'm sure I have a bunch of regular java moss I can part with if you are interested.


When you figure out what you have, send me a PM. I would be glad to take some of the moss off your hands, and also any other plant you may be willing to part with.:icon_smil Just let me know. We can work something out for Thursday when I get paid. But don't rush with the plants on my account. Take your time. And if you need any Java Fern, let me know. I may have some if you need it.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> When you figure out what you have, send me a PM. I would be glad to take some of the moss off your hands, and also any other plant you may be willing to part with.:icon_smil Just let me know. We can work something out for Thursday when I get paid. But don't rush with the plants on my account. Take your time. And if you need any Java Fern, let me know. I may have some if you need it.


Will do! 

____

CRS died, still don't know why it's been a long time since anybody has died though. I tried extracting most the eggs into a cup with tank water, maybe I can save some I am pretty sure the shrimp ate a few of them while she was still alive :angryfire


----------



## nonconductive

sorry to hear about your shrimp, rich.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Will do!
> 
> ____
> 
> CRS died, still don't know why it's been a long time since anybody has died though. I tried extracting most the eggs into a cup with tank water, maybe I can save some I am pretty sure the shrimp ate a few of them while she was still alive :angryfire


Sounds good.

And sorry to hear about your shrimp. Do you know how old they are?


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> sorry to hear about your shrimp, rich.


*cries on non-c's shoulder* 

It was soooooo soon. *sniff* 

She had a great life. *sniff* 

The I squeezed her head too rip her offspring. *snicker* 

Now my plunder sits in my cup hopefully too hatch. *grin* 


In all seriousness, it was one of the better looking crs so it's kind of a bummer. Then again non of my crs are really high grades lol. 

Maybe I should separate out the crs, and good looking cherries too the new tanks when they are ready, and move the badis and gudgeons too this tank >.> I think 3 badis and 2 gudgeons would be a pretty empty tank though. Sometimes I wish I could, but I do love my shrimp lol.


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> Then I squeezed her head too rip her offspring. *snicker*


lol you just loved her for her babies.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> lol you just loved her for her babies.


lol 

:angel:


----------



## cableguy69846

ROFL!!!!:icon_lol:


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> What are you looking for? I'll figure out what I have left over today probably, I need to sort through it. I'm sure I have a bunch of regular java moss I can part with if you are interested..
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I'll pm you about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lol I didn't even realize it till I clicked post, then I was like "well, somebody will catch it and it will be funny, no sense in editing it we are all addicts" lol
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> Pretty sure I have a dying crs =/ I think she is having issues with a molt or something, I would hope she would die if she is going to she has babies that are close to hatching and I want to save them if she's going to die. . .


i just asked because it doesnt look like there is any slope. wasnt sure what you were planning


----------



## zachary908

Sorry about your shrimp, Rich. By the way, I'm home from work! Actually... I've been home, but I as planting up my 10 gallon!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> i just asked because it doesnt look like there is any slope. wasnt sure what you were planning


no, no slope probably. Just a desolate desert lol 



zachary908 said:


> Sorry about your shrimp, Rich. By the way, I'm home from work! Actually... I've been home, but I as planting up my 10 gallon!


Lucy, I'm home!!! lol

a 10g now?


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> no, no slope probably. Just a desolate desert lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy, I'm home!!! lol
> 
> a 10g now?


Bahguo, you would know about the 10 gallon if you checked out my 75 gallon journal now and then.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Bahguo, you would know about the 10 gallon if you checked out my 75 gallon journal now and then.


I actually looked through your journal and saw it, I saw it the other day but forgot to comment on it. You should show some updated pics!


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I actually looked through your journal and saw it, I saw it the other day but forgot to comment on it. You should show some updated pics!


Oh, I took updated pics.. two days ago.  Or do you mean updated pics of the 10 gallon?


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Oh, I took updated pics.. two days ago.  Or do you mean updated pics of the 10 gallon?


the 10g since you said you are planting it


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> the 10g since you said you are planting it


I'll grab some pics real quick, might start a journal for it as well.

Edit:... my batteries are dead, I really need to remember to charge them. Next time I go to walmart I'm grabbing another set.

I can get some pictures with my P&S if you want, if not I'll get some tomorrow


----------



## Bahugo

get some pics


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> get some pics


Okay, I'll be back! I think I'll start a Journal for it!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Okay, I'll be back! I think I'll start a Journal for it!


Did you start the journal?


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Did you start the journal?


Working on it now!


----------



## Bahugo

may have some pics in a few


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Working on it now!


Sweet!!!



Bahugo said:


> may have some pics in a few


SWEET!!!!


I am going to stay up long enough to see both of these.


----------



## Bahugo

Just some quick shots

56g:

















20glong








breeder box in tank filled with moss lol









tanks clear









top of rack 









10g 









betta shot i got









the tank i wanna turn into a planarium (it's only half full) 









plants i need to go through


----------



## Bahugo

fyi i know these pics suck they were just quick pics lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> fyi i know these pics suck they were just quick pics lol


Bad pics are better than no pics. I love that 20 gallon long. I think I need to make a new cage for my fire skink, so I can have my 20 gal back. That 56 has grown in a lot too. And your rack looks like my room. Tanks and anything that will hold water and fish all over the place. I love it.


----------



## zachary908

Everything looks great, Bahugo! The betta looks lovely! How is the breeder box thing going?



Posted the Journal, guys!


----------



## Bahugo

I actually think this might be the first time i've posted a fts of the 10g lol, I don't even think I've ever mentioned the hex tank project on the right with the betta in it.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Everything looks great, Bahugo! The betta looks lovely! How is the breeder box thing going?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted the Journal, guys!


Already posted in it. 

the breeder box is going annoying lol, it's so big, and I have shrimp climbing into the box... like what is going on with that? don't ask me, I looked in there and i saw 3 shrimp i didn't put in there today lol must be the softball of java moss they want lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Everything looks great, Bahugo! The betta looks lovely! How is the breeder box thing going?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted the Journal, guys!


Already subscribed.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I actually think this might be the first time i've posted a fts of the 10g lol, I don't even think I've ever mentioned the hex tank project on the right with the betta in it.


I am pretty sure it is the 1st time. It looks good man. Kind of a wild look to it. And I was going to ask you about that Hex tank.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Already posted in it.
> 
> the breeder box is going annoying lol, it's so big, and I have shrimp climbing into the box... like what is going on with that? don't ask me, I looked in there and i saw 3 shrimp i didn't put in there today lol must be the softball of java moss they want lol.


Man you are fast!

Haha, that's funny. I didn't think they would climb into the box! Apparently it is plenty ideal! :hihi:


----------



## 2in10

Tanks are looking great


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I am pretty sure it is the 1st time. It looks good man. Kind of a wild look to it. And I was going to ask you about that Hex tank.


Thanks! That's where the 3 badis, gudgeon, 1 dwarf pleco are at right now and a ton of tylo snails and 1 apple snail. The gudgeon and pleco will get moved to the 56g once they grow out. 

The hex just for fun, kate wanted a tank with a glosso carpet lol, it's actually growing good with the CF bulb over it. 

So how much money you got? lol I have a feeling i'm going to have way more plants to give away then I expected >.> 



zachary908 said:


> Man you are fast!
> 
> Haha, that's funny. I didn't think they would climb into the box! Apparently it is plenty ideal! :hihi:


Right, the shrimp want in lol 



2in10 said:


> Tanks are looking great


Thanks!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks! That's where the 3 badis, gudgeon, 1 dwarf pleco are at right now and a ton of tylo snails and 1 apple snail. The gudgeon and pleco will get moved to the 56g once they grow out.
> 
> The hex just for fun, kate wanted a tank with a glosso carpet lol, it's actually growing good with the CF bulb over it.
> 
> So how much money you got? lol I have a feeling i'm going to have way more plants to give away then I expected >.>


Lol. I will have enough to pretty much take it all off your hands if you want. Did you find out what you have yet?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I will have enough to pretty much take it all off your hands if you want. Did you find out what you have yet?


Alot lol I'll go through it tonight and pm you sometime after i'm done babysitting. 

So I think my plan for the emersed tank after sealing it is getting 3 clip lamps which should give enough coverage for the 48" saying an 8.5" reflector can get roughly 18" each, maybe i'll do 4 but then that might be getting hot... I could always go with a regular shoplight but i feel like a shop light would be limiting, plus with the clip lights I would be able to fit them inside the tank too allow them to be closer...


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Alot lol I'll go through it tonight and pm you sometime after i'm done babysitting.
> 
> So I think my plan for the emersed tank after sealing it is getting 3 clip lamps which should give enough coverage for the 48" saying an 8.5" reflector can get roughly 18" each, maybe i'll do 4 but then that might be getting hot... I could always go with a regular shoplight but i feel like a shop light would be limiting, plus with the clip lights I would be able to fit them inside the tank too allow them to be closer...


Sounds like a plan. If you go through them today, I would be able to pick them up tomorrow if you are cool with that.

As far as the lights, I know Wal-Mart sells 6500K spiral fluorescent bulbs in a few wattage sizes starting with 10watt. I got a couple 15 watt for my 2 gallon. They are fairly cheap too. And 4 of the lights would work better than 3, but how would you mount them in the tank?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Sounds like a plan. If you go through them today, I would be able to pick them up tomorrow if you are cool with that.
> 
> As far as the lights, I know Wal-Mart sells 6500K spiral fluorescent bulbs in a few wattage sizes starting with 10watt. I got a couple 15 watt for my 2 gallon. They are fairly cheap too. And 4 of the lights would work better than 3, but how would you mount them in the tank?


incoming pm


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> incoming pm


Ok.


----------



## Bahugo

I really need a CD player in my car.


----------



## Bahugo

Bahugo said:


> I really need a CD player in my car.


Too further on this: 
The only radio station I would listen too with some enjoyment was q101 now it's all lady gaga and kids bop remix'd... I don't even mind rap but what is on the radio now is not rap. I seriously drive around with the radio off 99% of the time now. It's very annoying. Anybody want to trade some shrimp for a cd player?! Kidding. . . kind of. . . lol 

On a side note, my filters should be here today (it's 1am) it's being processed in elk grove, finally... Which is ironic because I messaged the seller today saying if I didn't receive it by the end of the business day Saturday I would file a complaint since it's past due on shipment day (a few days ago), and he said it was sent out last wens the first time i messaged him... I have a feeling it was sent the day I messaged him the first time, which was the day it was supposed to be shipped. Now lets just hope it comes in not broken *crosses fingers*


----------



## nonconductive

rich i had a blaupunk deck i just pitched not too long ago, wish i would have known.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Too further on this:
> The only radio station I would listen too with some enjoyment was q101 now it's all lady gaga and kids bop remix'd... I don't even mind rap but what is on the radio now is not rap. I seriously drive around with the radio off 99% of the time now. It's very annoying. Anybody want to trade some shrimp for a cd player?! Kidding. . . kind of. . . lol
> 
> On a side note, my filters should be here today (it's 1am) it's being processed in elk grove, finally... Which is ironic because I messaged the seller today saying if I didn't receive it by the end of the business day Saturday I would file a complaint since it's past due on shipment day (a few days ago), and he said it was sent out last wens the first time i messaged him... I have a feeling it was sent the day I messaged him the first time, which was the day it was supposed to be shipped. Now lets just hope it comes in not broken *crosses fingers*


If you find a CD player, I can hook it up for ya. I can also ask my neighbor about one. He comes up on stuff like that all the time. And radio stations out here blow. My fiancee and I do the same thing with the radio off. No CD player in her car either.

And did they get shipped Fed-Ex, UPS, or USPS? All of the above are usually late.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> rich i had a blaupunk deck i just pitched not too long ago, wish i would have known.


Psh, I shoulda said something earlier, I figured nobody would have noticed my rant about the radio though lol :red_mouth



cableguy69846 said:


> If you find a CD player, I can hook it up for ya. I can also ask my neighbor about one. He comes up on stuff like that all the time. And radio stations out here blow. My fiancee and I do the same thing with the radio off. No CD player in her car either.
> 
> And did they get shipped Fed-Ex, UPS, or USPS? All of the above are usually late.


I can hook it up it's just the matter of being broke lol

It came usps, i just checked the tracking and it says it is out for delivery. now *cross fingers* they are all in good shape. 

I started stripping the silicone for the tank I am turning emersed. It turns out it is 38g tank, i swear it shrunk I remember measuring it and it being 4 ft but I guess it was 3 ft lol. My fingers hurt from holding the stupid razor blades, really should have invested in one of those holders. 

____________________________________________

Sara says hi to everybody, she sent kate and myself the drop checker and wrote a letter telling me to let everybody know she says hi and misses everybody.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Psh, I shoulda said something earlier, I figured nobody would have noticed my rant about the radio though lol :red_mouth
> 
> 
> 
> I can hook it up it's just the matter of being broke lol
> 
> It came usps, i just checked the tracking and it says it is out for delivery. now *cross fingers* they are all in good shape.
> 
> I started stripping the silicone for the tank I am turning emersed. It turns out it is 38g tank, i swear it shrunk I remember measuring it and it being 4 ft but I guess it was 3 ft lol. My fingers hurt from holding the stupid razor blades, really should have invested in one of those holders.
> 
> ____________________________________________
> 
> Sara says hi to everybody, she sent kate and myself the drop checker and wrote a letter telling me to let everybody know she says hi and misses everybody.


Good luck with the tank. I have an old 55gal, I need to do that to. I want to use it next summer for an outdoor emersed.

And I will keep my ears open for a cheap radio.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Good luck with the tank. I have an old 55gal, I need to do that to. I want to use it next summer for an outdoor emersed.
> 
> And I will keep my ears open for a cheap radio.


Thanks. 

Didn't get the tank sealed today

Filters came, wouldn't say they work, they were packaged poorly and they don't seem to suction anything. :angryfire


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Didn't get the tank sealed today
> 
> Filters came, wouldn't say they work, they were packaged poorly and they don't seem to suction anything. :angryfire


No problem.

Doing that is a pain in the azz. What kind of sealant are you using?

And do you have a pic of the filters?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> No problem.
> 
> Doing that is a pain in the azz. What kind of sealant are you using?
> 
> And do you have a pic of the filters?


Here is a picture of it 









Edit this is not from the original seller, it's one I found on shrimpnow whiel I was browsing


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Here is a picture of it
> 
> 
> Edit this is not from the original seller, it's one I found on shrimpnow whiel I was browsing


Are your air pumps strong enough? If it is still weak, you can try going over sized on them.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Are your air pumps strong enough? If it is still weak, you can try going over sized on them.


+1 just over size it and put a valve on so you can control the amount of air going in.


----------



## Bahugo

I've tried every pump i have including the one for the 56g and non really produce much effect, even if I lift the top out of the water too see the amount of water coming out it is very dismal


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I've tried every pump i have including the one for the 56g and non really produce much effect, even if I lift the top out of the water too see the amount of water coming out it is very dismal


Did you try pre-soaking the sponges? Sometimes getting them full of water helps a lot.


----------



## Bahugo

I have 2 running now hopefully it'll work itself out 

I just ate el gallo not too long ago so I'm content at the moment lol. I'm just going too see what happens with the sponges, not much I can do now besides wait and see


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I have 2 running now hopefully it'll work itself out
> 
> I just ate el gallo not too long ago so I'm content at the moment lol. I'm just going too see what happens with the sponges, not much I can do now besides wait and see


That is true. And Le Gallo will do that to a person. Lol. So will Qudoba. That is why I am not doing anything. That and I had to set my new snake up and didn't have time to mess with anything today. Hopefully tomorrow.

I don't think they are gonna have a whole bunch of flow, but you should be able to feel it. I think it is more the surface area that the sponge provides that make them good filters. If you want more flow, use a power head with a big sponge on it. I know wkndracer uses them on his tanks, and he has some nice lookin tanks. Maybe you can PM him if all else fails.

I am also going to try to make it to the GCCA swap meet this weekend, not sure if the fiancee is workin or not. But I will know for sure tomorrow night.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> That is true. And Le Gallo will do that to a person. Lol. So will Qudoba. That is why I am not doing anything. That and I had to set my new snake up and didn't have time to mess with anything today. Hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> I don't think they are gonna have a whole bunch of flow, but you should be able to feel it. I think it is more the surface area that the sponge provides that make them good filters. If you want more flow, use a power head with a big sponge on it. I know wkndracer uses them on his tanks, and he has some nice lookin tanks. Maybe you can PM him if all else fails.
> 
> I am also going to try to make it to the GCCA swap meet this weekend, not sure if the fiancee is workin or not. But I will know for sure tomorrow night.


What kind of snake do you have?

I doubt i'm going too the GCCA swap meet, I have to baby sit i'm pretty sure and I want to save money for the auction thing lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> What kind of snake do you have?
> 
> I doubt i'm going too the GCCA swap meet, I have to baby sit i'm pretty sure and I want to save money for the auction thing lol


I have a corn snake that I have had for a year, and I just got a Black Mexican Kingsnake today. It is pretty awesome lookin. Add that to the zoo and I am up to 2 snakes, 4 lizards, 2 cats, and 5 fish tanks. And my fiancee wants a Ball Python that we will probably get next week, and in Oct, there is a huge reptile convention in tinley park that we are gonna go to and hopefully pick up another snake, a male leopard gecko, and a couple of crested geckos.

I am gonna go to the Auction too, but I am gonna see what they have at the GCCA. You never know, I may find another tank. I think my next one is going to be a hi-tech 20gallon high. And a reef tank somewhere in there too.


----------



## zachary908

Also interested in the snake, cableguy!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Also interested in the snake, cableguy!


Lol, here you guys go. Not trying to hijack, but look.










Maybe I should show off my zoo in a thread somewhere....


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I have a corn snake that I have had for a year, and I just got a Black Mexican Kingsnake today. It is pretty awesome lookin. Add that to the zoo and I am up to 2 snakes, 4 lizards, 2 cats, and 5 fish tanks. And my fiancee wants a Ball Python that we will probably get next week, and in Oct, there is a huge reptile convention in tinley park that we are gonna go to and hopefully pick up another snake, a male leopard gecko, and a couple of crested geckos.
> 
> I am gonna go to the Auction too, but I am gonna see what they have at the GCCA. You never know, I may find another tank. I think my next one is going to be a hi-tech 20gallon high. And a reef tank somewhere in there too.


What kind of lizards? I secretly wish I could turn the 38g tank into a paludarium for a dwarf chameleon.. I originally planned on setting up a bearded dragon tank a few years ago when I first got it then it sat in my closet since then.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> What kind of lizards? I secretly wish I could turn the 38g tank into a paludarium for a dwarf chameleon.. I originally planned on setting up a bearded dragon tank a few years ago when I first got it then it sat in my closet since then.


We have a bearded dragon that we have had since it was 3 weeks old, a true fire skink, and 2 leopard geckos. I am gonna build a bearded dragon viv out of wood really soon. He is getting beg quick.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> We have a bearded dragon that we have had since it was 3 weeks old, a true fire skink, and 2 leopard geckos. I am gonna build a bearded dragon viv out of wood really soon. He is getting beg quick.


sweet, did you get the snake from animal island? or reptile house have you ever been out there? where is the reptile convention at? 

This is the chameleon I want, a pygmy (google image)


----------



## zachary908

Haha, at one point in time I had....

African giant millepede,Rose hair tarantula,corn snake, ball python,bearded dragon,African clawed frog, two dwarf african clawed frogs,a ferret, marbled salamander,and a baby common snapping turtle... all at one time. :hihi: That was before I got into fish.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> sweet, did you get the snake from animal island? or reptile house have you ever been out there? where is the reptile convention at?
> 
> This is the chameleon I want, a pygmy (google image)


I got him at Chicago Reptile House. They have chocolate one there too that Rachael (fiancee) wants and I think I may have to drop the $80 on since she got me the kingsnake. 

http://narbc.com/ Here is the link for the convention. It is coming to tinley park 2x this year, in Oct. and March.

And that chameleon is pretty cool. Rachael looked at it over my shoulder, and said she wants one.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Haha, at one point in time I had....
> 
> African giant millepede,Rose hair tarantula,corn snake, ball python,bearded dragon,African clawed frog, two dwarf african clawed frogs,a ferret, marbled salamander,and a baby common snapping turtle... all at one time. :hihi: That was before I got into fish.


Lol, sounds like our house. I love dwarf clawed frogs. I think I need to get some more soon. They are funny.


----------



## zachary908

Yep, now I just have fish shrimps, and a dog... Although I'm resisting the urge to set up a dendrobates tank....


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Yep, now I just have fish shrimps, and a dog... Although I'm resisting the urge to set up a dendrobates tank....


I have a 15 gallon just waiting for that. Lol. I think MTS is taking hold in a BIG way.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> I have a 15 gallon just waiting for that. Lol. I think MTS is taking hold in a BIG way.:hihi:


Haha, If I do it it will have to be decent size (40 breeder or larger) I'd love some green and black Dendrobates Auratus. What kind are you wanting?


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Haha, If I do it it will have to be decent size (40 breeder or larger) I'd love some green and black Dendrobates Auratus. What kind are you wanting?


I would love to do a bigger tank, but no room ATM, and the one frog I will have at some point in my life are the azureus. I love the color of those.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I got him at Chicago Reptile House. They have chocolate one there too that Rachael (fiancee) wants and I think I may have to drop the $80 on since she got me the kingsnake.
> 
> http://narbc.com/ Here is the link for the convention. It is coming to tinley park 2x this year, in Oct. and March.
> 
> And that chameleon is pretty cool. Rachael looked at it over my shoulder, and said she wants one.


Lol, not if I buy them up first! I would love to have a reptile, we've talked about getting one. the tall tank the betta is in now would be an awesome tank for a pygmy, although I would want more then one lol. I warned her if I ever found a pygmy she would have to fight me from buying it lol i'll just drop the betta off at your house and be like "I got a pygmy, deal with this fish" haha. I've only been to the reptile house twice since they moved everything around I should stop in there sometime soon we use to go in there alot. Kate has/had (it's at her dad's house) a red tail boa that's pretty massive lol. she use to have a bearded and a uromastyx

Animal island has some massive beardeds in there last week, I was jealous.


----------



## zachary908

That's the reason I don't have one yet, no room. Azureus are nice, we have two at Inland.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, not if I buy them up first! I would love to have a reptile, we've talked about getting one. the tall tank the betta is in now would be an awesome tank for a pygmy, although I would want more then one lol. I warned her if I ever found a pygmy she would have to fight me from buying it lol i'll just drop the betta off at your house and be like "I got a pygmy, deal with this fish" haha. I've only been to the reptile house twice since they moved everything around I should stop in there sometime soon we use to go in there alot. Kate has/had (it's at her dad's house) a red tail boa that's pretty massive lol. she use to have a bearded and a uromastyx
> 
> Animal island has some massive beardeds in there last week, I was jealous.


Lol. I have tank space for a betta and Rachael wants another one since hers died the other day. I am going to have to research those pygmys a little bit. If they stay small, I may have some room for one (Just one more tank, I promise). I like it better now that they have moved everything. And, Animal Island has a red tail and baby uros. The red tail is huge and the uros are tiny. Animal Island always has some pretty big beardies. They come up on them quite often. And if you want a pygmy that badly, you may find one at the expo. 



zachary908 said:


> That's the reason I don't have one yet, no room. Azureus are nice, we have two at Inland.


I love those frogs. I may have to make a trip out to indy to see them. No one out here carries them. And I am hopefully gonna make some room soon.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. *I have tank space for a betta and Rachael wants another one since hers died the other day.* I am going to have to research those pygmys a little bit. If they stay small, I may have some room for one (Just one more tank, I promise). I like it better now that they have moved everything. And, Animal Island has a red tail and baby uros. The red tail is huge and the uros are tiny. Animal Island always has some pretty big beardies. They come up on them quite often. *And if you want a pygmy that badly, you may find one at the expo. *


You are going to get me in trouble if you keep feeding into my secret plot to have pygmy's lol :tongue:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You are going to get me in trouble if you keep feeding into my secret plot to have pygmy's lol :tongue:


Lol. Just one more tank. Works every time. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Just one more tank. Works every time. Lol.


Lol, maybe I'll just do a "but babe it's the last day for the 1 dollar sale at pecto!" haha

No, I got too many tanks I need too get situated now.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, maybe I'll just do a "but babe it's the last day for the 1 dollar sale at pecto!" haha
> 
> No, I got too many tanks I need too get situated now.


Lol. That is my problem. Now I just need to figure out how to fit some racks in the house and I will be good.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. That is my problem. Now I just need to figure out how to fit some racks in the house and I will be good.


DIY 2x4 style! 

So I tried sealing the tank today... I have a feeling it didn't turn out well. 

1st. The silicone came out sloppy, I'm pretty sure the tip cracked or had a crack in it or something because it started coming out the side of it near the end of the tip. 

2nd. People make the "smooth it out with your finger in a plastic bag" or "use a paper towel too smooth it out" look fool proof... It is not fool proof.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> DIY 2x4 style!
> 
> So I tried sealing the tank today... I have a feeling it didn't turn out well.
> 
> 1st. The silicone came out sloppy, I'm pretty sure the tip cracked or had a crack in it or something because it started coming out the side of it near the end of the tip.
> 
> 2nd. People make the "smooth it out with your finger in a plastic bag" or "use a paper towel too smooth it out" look fool proof... It is not fool proof.


I would love to do the 2 x 4 rack, but I would have to add on to the house first, Lol.

Sloppy is not bad unless it did not seal, and you will not know that until you get water in it. You may want to fill it outside on the concrete first to see if it leaks.

And the plastic bag or paper towel method is crap. Wet your finger and use your bare finger to smooth it out. Much easier.


----------



## cableguy69846

I just spent like an hour and a half tying moss to rocks and crap. Lol. And I still have some floating clumps left. Thanks again man. And I am updating my threads now.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I would love to do the 2 x 4 rack, but I would have to add on to the house first, Lol.
> 
> Sloppy is not bad unless it did not seal, and you will not know that until you get water in it. You may want to fill it outside on the concrete first to see if it leaks.
> 
> And the plastic bag or paper towel method is crap. Wet your finger and use your bare finger to smooth it out. Much easier.


Well, I guess we will see if it seals right, or else I will be getting a reptile lol! I kid. 



cableguy69846 said:


> I just spent like an hour and a half tying moss to rocks and crap. Lol. And I still have some floating clumps left. Thanks again man. And I am updating my threads now.


Haha no problem, want some more? :flick: 

So, I am very frustrated, I went looking around today for a clear tub with a clear lid and it's like 20~ bucks... I can go buy a sheet of glass to put over mine for cheaper lol, I feel like I need to get light on those plants and I don't have high expectations for my seal job. 

Then the stupid filters have been bugging me

and the fact that I haven't been able to spot any crs shrimplets lately besides the ones that are older from a few weeks ago. I know there was another batch or two that hatched and I saw them for a few days now I feel like I can't find any. -.-


----------



## zachary908

Hopefully the seal holds!

Bahugo I need some pictures of your shrimp. Also if you want check out my OEBT Journal, I've been posting pictures in it all day. :hihi: Been practicing with the camera. Even did a trim on my 75...


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Well, I guess we will see if it seals right, or else I will be getting a reptile lol! I kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha no problem, want some more? :flick:
> 
> So, I am very frustrated, I went looking around today for a clear tub with a clear lid and it's like 20~ bucks... I can go buy a sheet of glass to put over mine for cheaper lol, I feel like I need to get light on those plants and I don't have high expectations for my seal job.
> 
> Then the stupid filters have been bugging me
> 
> and the fact that I haven't been able to spot any crs shrimplets lately besides the ones that are older from a few weeks ago. I know there was another batch or two that hatched and I saw them for a few days now I feel like I can't find any. -.-


What else do you have? I just may.

This is the one I got. http://www.target.com/p/Sterilite-110-qt-Latching-Box-Plum-Set-of-4/-/A-11861880 I can't remember how much it cost me though.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> What else do you have? I just may.
> 
> This is the one I got. http://www.target.com/p/Sterilite-110-qt-Latching-Box-Plum-Set-of-4/-/A-11861880 I can't remember how much it cost me though.


Lol, it was a joke, I'll let you know next time I have to trim though. 

Did it come with Purple handles? lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, it was a joke, I'll let you know next time I have to trim though.
> 
> Did it come with Purple handles? lol


Dang. I was looking forward to some more plants. Lol.

And yes it did. As long as you keep the light in the center of the top, you should be in good shape. The sides are kinda opaque. But with all the light you are gonna use, it should be good. What kind of bulbs did you get?


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Hopefully the seal holds!
> 
> Bahugo I need some pictures of your shrimp. Also if you want check out my OEBT Journal, I've been posting pictures in it all day. :hihi: Been practicing with the camera. Even did a trim on my 75...


I'll try and get some pics tomorrow. Yeah, I hope the seal holds -.- I feel like I have 40 things going on at once with the emersed setup and rack and what not it's annoying lol



cableguy69846 said:


> Dang. I was looking forward to some more plants. Lol.
> 
> And yes it did. As long as you keep the light in the center of the top, you should be in good shape. The sides are kinda opaque. But with all the light you are gonna use, it should be good. What kind of bulbs did you get?


I got 3 clamp lights with 3 23w 6500k cfl bulbs. 

Honestly, I'm starting to think it would be easier to go get 3 aluminum cooking trays and setting up an emersed setup with that lol. I was in walmart today, it would cost me under a buck haha. I had to stop myself from buying some plants (non-aquatic, cactus's) that were 4$ a pot


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'll try and get some pics tomorrow. Yeah, I hope the seal holds -.- I feel like I have 40 things going on at once with the emersed setup and rack and what not it's annoying lol


And at least you only have to update one thread. Lol. I may cram all my projects into one thread like yours.




Bahugo said:


> I got 3 clamp lights with 3 23w 6500k cfl bulbs.
> 
> Honestly, I'm starting to think it would be easier to go get 3 aluminum cooking trays and setting up an emersed setup with that lol. I was in walmart today, it would cost me under a buck haha. I had to stop myself from buying some plants (non-aquatic, cactus's) that were 4$ a pot


Very nice. I think I am gonna build a hood for my tank using 3 or 4 of the 6500K spiral CFL bulbs. Not sure though. And some desert plants may be my next adventure. I want to put some in my Leopard Gecko vivs when I make them.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> And at least you only have to update one thread. Lol. I may cram all my projects into one thread like yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. I think I am gonna build a hood for my tank using 3 or 4 of the 6500K spiral CFL bulbs. Not sure though. And some desert plants may be my next adventure. I want to put some in my Leopard Gecko vivs when I make them.


lol 1 journal is so easy compared too having two too worry about, I redo my sig. 

What tank are you going to do it for? I'm jealous of your t5 for your emersed setup lol. I was thinking about making a hood, I used a piece of styrafoam today lol, I cut 3 8" holes and put the lights on top of it for an hour or two before I had too leave (didn't want too worry about something happening while I was gone) it should wokr untill I get it figured out. I'm going to leak test the tank tomorrow, hopefully I will have good results lol. It sucks because I only need it too hold like 3" of water


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol 1 journal is so easy compared too having two too worry about, I redo my sig.
> 
> What tank are you going to do it for? I'm jealous of your t5 for your emersed setup lol. I was thinking about making a hood, I used a piece of styrafoam today lol, I cut 3 8" holes and put the lights on top of it for an hour or two before I had too leave (didn't want too worry about something happening while I was gone) it should wokr untill I get it figured out. I'm going to leak test the tank tomorrow, hopefully I will have good results lol. It sucks because I only need it too hold like 3" of water


I am going to do it for my 10 gal and my Palu. And I got that light on sale at PetCo for like 50 bucks. The bulbs didn't work when I first got it. I know Animal Crackers had some used 24" fixtures like mine on sale for like 50 bucks but that was like 3 weeks ago. You could check though and see if they still have them.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I am going to do it for my 10 gal and my Palu. And I got that light on sale at PetCo for like 50 bucks. The bulbs didn't work when I first got it. I know Animal Crackers had some used 24" fixtures like mine on sale for like 50 bucks but that was like 3 weeks ago. You could check though and see if they still have them.



Thats a good deal at petco I'm pretty sure I know which one your talking about.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I am going to do it for my 10 gal and my Palu. And I got that light on sale at PetCo for like 50 bucks. The bulbs didn't work when I first got it. I know Animal Crackers had some used 24" fixtures like mine on sale for like 50 bucks but that was like 3 weeks ago. You could check though and see if they still have them.



I would just use one over a 10g, this guy is getting really good results, I forgot about this journal when I replied earlier 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/142646-dirtland-10g.html


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thats a good deal at petco I'm pretty sure I know which one your talking about.


It was the one on 95th street. It was a pretty much one time deal I think.



Bahugo said:


> I would just use one over a 10g, this guy is getting really good results, I forgot about this journal when I replied earlier
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/142646-dirtland-10g.html


I am gonna have to read that thread when my brain is working. My daughter ran me ragged today.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> It was the one on 95th street. It was a pretty much one time deal I think.
> 
> I am gonna have to read that thread when my brain is working. My daughter ran me ragged today.


Lol, I feel you i'm exhausted from baby sitting again today. I leak tested the tank though and it is holding water, I only filled it up like 6" though, I never really intend on filling it any higher. Tomorrow I am going to bring it back in (I have it on the porch) and get it set up and what not, do a WC on the tanks and all that fun stuff. 

How old is your daughter?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, I feel you i'm exhausted from baby sitting again today. I leak tested the tank though and it is holding water, I only filled it up like 6" though, I never really intend on filling it any higher. Tomorrow I am going to bring it back in (I have it on the porch) and get it set up and what not, do a WC on the tanks and all that fun stuff.
> 
> How old is your daughter?


I gotta do water changes and clean reptiles tomorrow. And good job on the tank. I was looking for silicone today so I can do a background on my paludarium. It is gonna be a pain. That, and I am going to do a small section with a false bottom and figure something out with the waterfall and I still have some plants to move around. I need to get my HC in the dirt and move a stem plant still. That is a long list.

And she just turned 5 in Aug. Plus the fiancee and I have one on the way.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I gotta do water changes and clean reptiles tomorrow. And good job on the tank. I was looking for silicone today so I can do a background on my paludarium. It is gonna be a pain. That, and I am going to do a small section with a false bottom and figure something out with the waterfall and I still have some plants to move around. I need to get my HC in the dirt and move a stem plant still. That is a long list.
> 
> And she just turned 5 in Aug. Plus the fiancee and I have one on the way.


Grats on the incoming! 

Yeah, HC is a pain too plant, lol I actually think I have more floating in my tank right now then I have planted I just hate replanting it.. I *want* too redo some of the emersed containers, but I don't want to go through the head ache lol. I want to get the breeder box out of my tank too, it's so huge and unsightly too look at. I don't know what to do with the huge portion of moss in there though. Maybe when I'm running around in the morning and I go too walmart to get RO water i'll pick up some crafter mesh and do a moss wall lol or get a huge piece of slate and cover the whole thing and throw it in the rack tank lol. Hc and moss sound like such a headache right now :confused1:

I just got the silicone from menards, I didn't feel like going to home depot + the clamp lights are cheaper at menards.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Grats on the incoming!
> 
> Yeah, HC is a pain too plant, lol I actually think I have more floating in my tank right now then I have planted I just hate replanting it.. I *want* too redo some of the emersed containers, but I don't want to go through the head ache lol. I want to get the breeder box out of my tank too, it's so huge and unsightly too look at. I don't know what to do with the huge portion of moss in there though. Maybe when I'm running around in the morning and I go too walmart to get RO water i'll pick up some crafter mesh and do a moss wall lol or get a huge piece of slate and cover the whole thing and throw it in the rack tank lol. Hc and moss sound like such a headache right now :confused1:
> 
> I just got the silicone from menards, I didn't feel like going to home depot + the clamp lights are cheaper at menards.


Thanks man. I rearranged most of my containers yesterday. And I am planning on a moss wall too. Just need to get some of that mesh. I think my mom has some, but I forgot to ask her about it today. And they are a headache. That is why I did not mess with the HC when I got home today. Did not want to even go through the trouble. But I have to do it tomorrow. I think I am going to re-scape the 2.5 gallon too, which means more HC to deal with. I need some rocks for that though. Maybe some slate will work. Sorry random thought.

On another note, are you going to the GWAS auction on Oct. 2? I am going to try and make it, but not sure if Rachael will have to work.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man. I rearranged most of my containers yesterday. And I am planning on a moss wall too. Just need to get some of that mesh. I think my mom has some, but I forgot to ask her about it today. And they are a headache. That is why I did not mess with the HC when I got home today. Did not want to even go through the trouble. But I have to do it tomorrow. I think I am going to re-scape the 2.5 gallon too, which means more HC to deal with. I need some rocks for that though. Maybe some slate will work. Sorry random thought.
> 
> On another note, are you going to the GWAS auction on Oct. 2? I am going to try and make it, but not sure if Rachael will have to work.


Yeah me and kate should be there. I hope somebody will have some shrimp lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah me and kate should be there. I hope somebody will have some shrimp lol


Lol, that is what I will be looking for, maybe some mosquito fish and some more crypts. Not sure if I am going to make it though. Rachael's work is apparently a bunch of weekend nazis and make her work every one.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol, that is what I will be looking for, maybe some mosquito fish and some more crypts. Not sure if I am going to make it though. Rachael's work is apparently a bunch of weekend nazis and make her work every one.


where does she work? If you don't make it I can keep an eye out for stuff for you


----------



## zachary908

Guys... what is GWAS?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> where does she work? If you don't make it I can keep an eye out for stuff for you


That may work. She works at Barns and Noble in Orland. She may be able to get that day off. If not, I may give you a list and money. I may even be able to do public transport there. She is gonna find out tomorrow for sure if she can get it off, if not I won't know till like a week before.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Guys... what is GWAS?


Guys with awesome sea-dwellers.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Guys with awesome sea-dwellers.


Lol. That would be a better title. It is the Greenwater Aquarium Society.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Guys with awesome sea-dwellers.


Rofl



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. That would be a better title. It is the Greenwater Aquarium Society.


Haha, thanks! I'll have to look it up.


----------



## cableguy69846

They have some really good auctions out here. I went to one and there was a ton of stuff. Everything from shipping bags to tanks and stands. I can't wait to go to one with actual money.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> They have some really good auctions out here. I went to one and there was a ton of stuff. Everything from shipping bags to tanks and stands. I can't wait to go to one with actual money.


If transportation is the issue why you wouldn't be able to make it I'm sure I could pick you up


----------



## zachary908

At the rate I buy plants I'd never have money at one of those things. I have 3 more species coming on Thursday.....


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> If transportation is the issue why you wouldn't be able to make it I'm sure I could pick you up


That may work. I would even offer gas money for that.:thumbsup: I will let you know what is going on in the next couple of days on that.

On another note, do you or zachary908 have any experience with great stuff backgrounds in terrariums?


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> On another note, do you or zachary908 have any experience with great stuff backgrounds in terrariums?


Depends on what you want to know about it! The water fall area and it's wall in the 300g at work ( The one you saw pictures of) is made of great stuff. although it does have a wooden frame underneath.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Depends on what you want to know about it! The water fall area and it's wall in the 300g at work ( The one you saw pictures of) is made of great stuff. although it does have a wooden frame underneath.


I was wondering how long it would survive completely submerged and wondered if I could make the waterfall out of it too.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> I was wondering how long it would survive completely submerged and wondered if I could make the waterfall out of it too.


Posted in your Journal about it. You saw the water fall of the 300g. It;s made of greatstuff. roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Posted in your Journal about it. You saw the water fall of the 300g. It;s made of greatstuff. roud:


I saw it. Thanks man. And the 300 gallon is awesome. I need to check out the waterfall again though.


----------



## Bahugo

good morning


----------



## nonconductive

good morning sunshine


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> good morning sunshine


How are you today beautiful!? lol :tongue:


----------



## nonconductive

haha! i would be better if it was still the weekend.


----------



## orchidman

i hate mondays


----------



## nonconductive

me too bob. i think pretty much everyone does. except people who are off on mondays.


----------



## cableguy69846

Hey, Rich, you gonna get the emersed tank up and running today?


----------



## orchidman

yeah. i have so much HW!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> haha! i would be better if it was still the weekend.


lol, Mondays I actually don't babysit so it's like my day off 



cableguy69846 said:


> Hey, Rich, you gonna get the emersed tank up and running today?


 I am very frustrated. To answer your question, yes I am going too. I drained the tank this morning, brought it back upstairs then.. the "shoe box" containers don't fit. I could put them sideways but I would loose 2/3 of the tank and not fit all of them. So I have been searching for the past 2 hours for alternatives, tried the garden center and they don't have trays anymore, tried homedepot and that was a joke (although they had some cool cactus's lol) went to wallmart and they had nothing that would have worked because all containers have to be odd numbers ya know? like 7x8 or something dumb... So I got some RO water so I can do a wc and then was going to grab meat while I was there and of course the one in crestwood is ghetto and was out of hamburger and sausage unless I wanted the ones that looked like they were thrown against a wall and played with by some 3 year olds. So I just got water and pop and mesh for a moss wall, then had to wait in the stupid line and watched the people in front of me leave stuff on the bottom of the cart and then put it in a bag when they put the bag in the cart lol Then went to dominicks to get meat. 

So, all in all I got nothing for the emersed setup, and math wise it would cost 9$ too get a sheet of glass from hd, 4~ for another bag of miracle grow, then XXX amount for some type of container because I like too have things separated and what not... So I have to run back out in a bit and I am just going to go to target and get a clear top container and possibly pick up a bag of miracle grow because I would like to replant things. 

Now I don't know what too do with the tank lol.


----------



## nonconductive

dont you love people purposely leaving crap under the cart while checking out.

Dominicks.... i havent heard that in a long time. we dont have them or jewel here. we have Marsh & Kroger.

that stinks about the containers but i'm sure you'll figure something out.


----------



## orchidman

sounds like a great day!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> dont you love people purposely leaving crap under the cart while checking out.
> 
> Dominicks.... i havent heard that in a long time. we dont have them or jewel here. we have Marsh & Kroger.
> 
> that stinks about the containers but i'm sure you'll figure something out.


Hillbilly! lol I kid I kid. 

Yeah, I'll figure something out, I'm sure down the road I will be able to figure out something fun too do with the 38g. Until then I guess it will get shoved in the closet again lol. 



orchidman said:


> sounds like a great day!


A blast so far! lol


----------



## orchidman

lol. sounds better than doing homework all day!


----------



## nonconductive

hillbilly lol? don't make me take you back behind the wood shed and teach you how to skin a rabbit (without a rabbit).....

i miss my north side stomping grounds.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol, Mondays I actually don't babysit so it's like my day off
> 
> 
> 
> I am very frustrated. To answer your question, yes I am going too. I drained the tank this morning, brought it back upstairs then.. the "shoe box" containers don't fit. I could put them sideways but I would loose 2/3 of the tank and not fit all of them. So I have been searching for the past 2 hours for alternatives, tried the garden center and they don't have trays anymore, tried homedepot and that was a joke (although they had some cool cactus's lol) went to wallmart and they had nothing that would have worked because all containers have to be odd numbers ya know? like 7x8 or something dumb... So I got some RO water so I can do a wc and then was going to grab meat while I was there and of course the one in crestwood is ghetto and was out of hamburger and sausage unless I wanted the ones that looked like they were thrown against a wall and played with by some 3 year olds. So I just got water and pop and mesh for a moss wall, then had to wait in the stupid line and watched the people in front of me leave stuff on the bottom of the cart and then put it in a bag when they put the bag in the cart lol Then went to dominicks to get meat.
> 
> So, all in all I got nothing for the emersed setup, and math wise it would cost 9$ too get a sheet of glass from hd, 4~ for another bag of miracle grow, then XXX amount for some type of container because I like too have things separated and what not... So I have to run back out in a bit and I am just going to go to target and get a clear top container and possibly pick up a bag of miracle grow because I would like to replant things.
> 
> Now I don't know what too do with the tank lol.


So, did you think of using those food containers? The clear cheap ones? I use those for some of my reptiles for humid hides and layboxes and that sort of thing. I got some pretty deep ones the other day and was looking at them like this would work in an emersed tank. A thought maybe. And Wal-Mart sux. I usually stick to Target. I am getting ready to replant things too. Have to do the HC, but I had to clean all the reptiles first. Didn't know I could devote so much time to 3 snakes and 4 lizards. It was a mess. And these are the containers I was talking about. I got the cheap ones from Target though. http://www.target.com/p/GladWare-Deep-Dish-Containers-3-Count/-/A-12407198 You may be able to get a bunch of them in your tank. I was thinking of trying it on another setup at some point.


----------



## cableguy69846

bahugo said:


> hillbilly! Lol i kid i kid.
> 
> Yeah, i'll figure something out, i'm sure down the road i will be able to figure out something fun too do with the 38g.l


reptile!!!!!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> So, did you think of using those food containers? The clear cheap ones? I use those for some of my reptiles for humid hides and layboxes and that sort of thing. I got some pretty deep ones the other day and was looking at them like this would work in an emersed tank. A thought maybe. And Wal-Mart sux. I usually stick to Target. I am getting ready to replant things too. Have to do the HC, but I had to clean all the reptiles first. Didn't know I could devote so much time to 3 snakes and 4 lizards. It was a mess. And these are the containers I was talking about. I got the cheap ones from Target though. http://www.target.com/p/GladWare-Deep-Dish-Containers-3-Count/-/A-12407198 You may be able to get a bunch of them in your tank. I was thinking of trying it on another setup at some point.


I ended up just buying a piece of glass from home depot and putting it on top of the container I have lol 



cableguy69846 said:


> reptile!!!!!


Maybe... maybe...


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I ended up just buying a piece of glass from home depot and putting it on top of the container I have lol
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe... maybe...


How much did the glass run you?

and if you do get a reptile, do you know which one yet? You could probably stick about 20 pygmy chameleons in that thing. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> How much did the glass run you?
> 
> and if you do get a reptile, do you know which one yet? You could probably stick about 20 pygmy chameleons in that thing. Lol.


10something with tax it is 24x36

haha, that would be a cool tank! :tongue:

So, I have a stem of Eichornia Diversifolia in my emersed setup, and everybody says it can't be grown emersed... and mine is growing emersed... very very very very very slowly but it is definitely growing...


----------



## zachary908

Yay Mondays..... not..


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> 10something with tax it is 24x36
> 
> haha, that would be a cool tank! :tongue:
> 
> So, I have a stem of Eichornia Diversifolia in my emersed setup, and everybody says it can't be grown emersed... and mine is growing emersed... very very very very very slowly but it is definitely growing...


That is not bad on the glass. I may do that for my 55 gallon that is sitting in the garage collecting dust.

And that would be an awesome tank.:icon_smil



zachary908 said:


> Yay Mondays..... not..


Mondays are not so bad when you are unemployed.roud:


----------



## zachary908

But... I'm employed... :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Mondays are not so bad when you are unemployed.roud:


roud:


----------



## orchidman

but i still have school


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> but i still have school


I have school... and a job. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> But... I'm employed... :hihi:


I wish I was employed. I will be soon though.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> I have school... and a job. :hihi:


Lol, I couldn't resists:


----------



## cableguy69846

ROFL!!!!!:hihi::icon_lol:


----------



## zachary908

Rofl, that's hilarious.


----------



## orchidman

ROFl


----------



## cableguy69846

Does anyone watch that show Tanked?


----------



## orchidman

yeah... i think its cool. but not for any of the aquarium related aspects. they did do a live coral tank the other day though!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yeah... i think its cool. but not for any of the aquarium related aspects. they did do a live coral tank the other day though!


It is pretty cool, and that is the episode I am watching now. I like how they are gonna throw a flame angel in there with coral even though it eats coral. I don't think they show enough behind the scenes stuff though. I like to see how all the plumbing and electrical go together.


----------



## zachary908

Flame angels don't always eat coral, fish don't read the same books we read. We've had plenty of angels in with coral at Inland and they don't bother a thing.

We get some of our fish from the same place they get them. (ERI)


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Flame angels don't always eat coral, fish don't read the same books we read. We've had plenty of angels in with coral at Inland and they don't bother a thing.
> 
> We get some of our fish from the same place they get them. (ERI)


I was just going off of everything I read and what I heard. I really want a flame angel, and I will get one soon. And that is cool that you get stuff from the same place.


----------



## orchidman

i love the parts where they go to the fish store. its the best part! hahah


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i love the parts where they go to the fish store. its the best part! hahah


Lol. It is pretty cool to see all that too.


----------



## orchidman

haha makes me wish i had more money


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> haha makes me wish i had more money


Lol. You and me both.


----------



## Bahugo

lol I watch that show! It's interesting


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol I watch that show! It's interesting


It is too much like reality TV though. Oh well. You gonna have an update soon?:biggrin::bounce:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> It is too much like reality TV though. Oh well. You gonna have an update soon?:biggrin::bounce:


I don't know, I still haven't done a wc or anything  I was running around allllll day and got nothing done lol that's how I feel. 

I got a *massive* julli cory though, to go with the school I have now.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I don't know, I still haven't done a wc or anything  I was running around allllll day and got nothing done lol that's how I feel.
> 
> I got a *massive* julli cory though, to go with the school I have now.


Lol, I did the opposite of you. I spent a good 5 hours on reptile/fish related cleaning and crap. Now my brain is fried.

Can't wait to see that cory.


----------



## Bahugo

I spent 5 hours running around trying to figure out what to do with emersed setup then i just settled on a glass lid lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I spent 5 hours running around trying to figure out what to do with emersed setup then i just settled on a glass lid lol


Lol. I hate when that happens. What were your other options?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I hate when that happens. What were your other options?


I don't know, it was the cheapest option thats all I know lol. 

I'll start doing a wc and stuff... just for you cable. :fish1:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I don't know, it was the cheapest option thats all I know lol.
> 
> I'll start doing a wc and stuff... just for you cable. :fish1:


Lol. Thanks Rich. It will keep me off the X-Box tonight and keep me from playing all night. :icon_roll

Now that all my animal related stuff is done, I don't know what to do with myself.:help:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Thanks Rich. It will keep me off the X-Box tonight and keep me from playing all night. :icon_roll
> 
> Now that all my animal related stuff is done, I don't know what to do with myself.:help:


lol, it sucks doesn't it? We picked up extra days baby sitting so we could have money for the auction, it's a double edges sword because on the plus it's not like we are sitting around "what should we do today... we already took care of the fish tank stuff..." but on the negative it's like *bang head against wall* exhausting.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol, it sucks doesn't it? We picked up extra days baby sitting so we could have money for the auction, it's a double edges sword because on the plus it's not like we are sitting around "what should we do today... we already took care of the fish tank stuff..." but on the negative it's like *bang head against wall* exhausting.


Very nice. I hate that. You get something to occupy your time, but it makes you crazy. Lol.

I will make it to at least part of it in the morning. I think Rachael has to work later in the evening. So, not sure how long I will be able to stay for. But I will be there for part of it.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Very nice. I hate that. You get something to occupy your time, but it makes you crazy. Lol.
> 
> I will make it to at least part of it in the morning. I think Rachael has to work later in the evening. So, not sure how long I will be able to stay for. But I will be there for part of it.


Cool, so your both coming for a bit? 

Probably going to slow down on replies now done with WC need to get moss and breeder boxx out lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Cool, so your both coming for a bit?
> 
> Probably going to slow down on replies now done with WC need to get moss and breeder boxx out lol.


Yep. We will both be there.

And do what you hafta do man. I know how all-consuming WC's and crap are.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo, pretty please post a picture of your shrimpies!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Bahugo, pretty please post a picture of your shrimpies!


Lol, and the third in our trifecta rears his head.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol, and the third in our trifecta rears his head.:hihi:


Haha, I've been reading the posts, just too lazy/ tired to reply. How's it going, cableguy?


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Haha, I've been reading the posts, just too lazy/ tired to reply. How's it going, cableguy?


It is going good. Nothing to do now that all my zoo keeping duties are done. Just waiting for Rich to finish messing about with his tanks and overdosing on caffeine via a 2 liter of Mt. Dew.:bounce:


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Bahugo, pretty please post a picture of your shrimpies!


I have a surprise, I'm not done, but I am uploading this picture.


----------



## cableguy69846

bahugo said:


> i have a surprise, i'm not done, but i am uploading this picture.


sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> It is going good. Nothing to do now that all my zoo keeping duties are done. Just waiting for Rich to finish messing about with his tanks and overdosing on caffeine via a 2 liter of Mt. Dew.:bounce:


 Haha, sounds fun... wish I had some caffeine right now... man I have to work in the AM, I should be sleeping.. :hihi:


Bahugo said:


> I have a surprise, I'm not done, but I am uploading this picture.


Sweet, I'll try to stay up for it!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Haha, sounds fun... wish I had some caffeine right now... man I have to work in the AM, I should be sleeping.. :hihi:
> 
> 
> Sweet, I'll try to stay up for it!


Nothing wrong with going to bed late. I am sure if you tell your boss why you are so tired, he will understand. Lol.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Nothing wrong with going to bed late. I am sure if you tell your boss why you are so tired, he will understand. Lol.


Nearly 1 AM here... have to leave the house by 10 AM :hihi: Boss won't care as long as I work!roud:


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Haha, sounds fun... wish I had some caffeine right now... man I have to work in the AM, I should be sleeping.. :hihi:
> 
> 
> Sweet, I'll try to stay up for it!


Hope it was worth staying up

I white balanced and tried equalizing it so the shrimplets are more apparent with my cell picture. This is a corner, maybe 1x1 section of the breeder box... the arrows are shrimplets, this is what the whole breeder box looks like I zoomed in on this section though so I could get a close up, you couldn't see them with my cell from far away. 

Count the arrows, I pointed them out... now try to imagine what my breeder box looks like this isn't even a 10th of it, I never would have known if I didn't take out the java moss. I'm going too say my berried shrimp had babies! lol


----------



## zachary908

Wow, that's awesome! CRS or RCS? (Forgot which ones went in the box) So how many do you estimate are in there total?


----------



## cableguy69846

Very nice. That is for sure a lot of shrimp. It looks like X-Mas in there.:icon_smil

I counted 11. If the is 1/10th of the box, you have like 100 in there.

I'll take a dozen to go.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Wow, that's awesome! CRS or RCS? (Forgot which ones went in the box) So how many do you estimate are in there total?


It is cherries sadly, Over 50 easily, I don't know after that point probably between 70-100 the bottom of my breeder box looks like somebody went crazy and started dotting it with a light pink permanent marker I wish it was crs, but I got this picture while I was doing a WC for you zach:










Do you see the CRS shrimplet? *he is dead center lol*


----------



## zachary908

That's still awesome! Oh, yay! I love the CRS shrimpy! Thanks, rich! I'm off to bed now.

PS. you have PM..


----------



## Bahugo

Ugh, I'll finish posting pics in the morning I still need to replant some things that are floating (hc) I'm very annoyed, I just had a cbs die, I don't know why this is the 2nd totally random death in the past like week and a half.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Ugh, I'll finish posting pics in the morning I still need to replant some things that are floating (hc) I'm very annoyed, I just had a cbs die, I don't know why this is the 2nd totally random death in the past like week and a half.


Maybe stress or old age? How are your water parameters?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Maybe stress or old age? How are your water parameters?


Idk They are annoying lol. My water parameters are fine.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Idk They are annoying lol. My water parameters are fine.


Lol. I am at a loss then. Sorry man, wish I could help more.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I am at a loss then. Sorry man, wish I could help more.


lol yeah, I give up trying to figure out what they are unhappy about sometimes. Survival of the fittest!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol yeah, I give up trying to figure out what they are unhappy about sometimes. Survival of the fittest!


Lol. Sometimes that is how I think too.


----------



## Bahugo

I picked up most the stuff floating around in the tank and replanted it today and got the breeder box out i should have pics soon when I feel like taking pics. I'll try and get some of the emersed setup too and the 56g and what not


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I picked up most the stuff floating around in the tank and replanted it today and got the breeder box out i should have pics soon when I feel like taking pics. I'll try and get some of the emersed setup too and the 56g and what not


Cool. Looking forward to it. I gotta hit the pet store and help my mom at some point, so I may not be on in a lil bit.


----------



## cableguy69846

BTW, how are those filters doing?


----------



## chad320

Rich, help me to catch up here. POST US SOME PICS!!!!!


----------



## orchidman

i agree! more pics!


----------



## Bahugo

I'll have pics up tonight, after I finish up baby sitting and eating and what not.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'll have pics up tonight, after I finish up baby sitting and eating and what not.


Groovy. At the moment, I am trying to get the new ball python to eat.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Groovy. At the moment, I am trying to get the new ball python to eat.



Lol so you guys got the other snake? 

What's the word on carnivorous plants with reptiles?


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> What's the word on carnivorous plants with reptiles?


In our dart frog tank at work we have a ventricosa, a purple pitcher plant, and a venus fly trap with no problems... I suppose they aren't reptiles though. I don't see how it would be different.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol so you guys got the other snake?
> 
> What's the word on carnivorous plants with reptiles?


Yep. Picked it up on Sat.

I guess it would all depend on type of plant and reptile and size of enclosure.


----------



## Bahugo

uploading pics now


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> uploading pics now


roud:


----------



## chad320

Good work!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Good work!


I got some crypt pics for you chad so you better wait!


----------



## chad320

I am about out. There is tomorrow to chat these pics up bro


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I got some crypt pics for you chad so you better wait!


What flavor of crypts?


----------



## chad320

I just posted some crypt pics in my own thread tonight if you want to check them out. Just click the link in my sig


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> I just posted some crypt pics in my own thread tonight if you want to check them out. Just click the link in my sig


I checked em out! roud:


----------



## Bahugo

*Chumlee! *(that's the new guys name) 
























See the panda under the crypt for size comparison.. this pic does no justice of chumlee's size
















*
gourami* He takes the best mug shots lol








Chumlee wanted in on this one lol









*Pleco









Shrimp tank

































Emersed stuff:
Lighting/glass









Baby tears* Chunks missing was what I sold for gravel and stuff
*







*
This is the side I butchered taking baby tears out for my shrimp tank then shoving them back in without planting and then they all died so I had to take them out :icon_cry:
*









DHG and some other stuff









Neglected glosso mess









Stems

























Random shots:
*I really like this plant (The tall stem) Also, look on the left side and try to find the flower, they are everywhere on the clovery plant, I don't know the name of it though








*
Crypto parva *For chad lol
*

















My favorite shot:









And for all the people who say Eichornia Diversifolia *can not be grown emersed, I beg too differ:


----------



## zachary908

Everything looks great, Bahugo! I love the emersed set up, can't wait to start my own! How many watts of light do you have on yours? I'm wondering if it is possible to have too much light... thinking about a 175w MH over a 40 breeder for my set up.


----------



## chad320

Nice Parvas! Those are better than any that ive got. Mine are all submerged and getting choked out. The clovery plant is hydrocotyle. I see your shrimp tank is still fantastic as well!!


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow.:icon_eek:

Ok,

1. That fish is huge.

2. What kind of light do you have on the shrimp tank.

3. That emersed growth is amazing.

4. How much of the crypt parva did you start with and when?

5. I think I need another emersed setup.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Everything looks great, Bahugo! I love the emersed set up, can't wait to start my own! How many watts of light do you have on yours? I'm wondering if it is possible to have too much light... thinking about a 175w MH over a 40 breeder for my set up.


I think I would be worried about heat with a MH and doesn't a MH only light a 2x2 section or something like that? 

I have 3 23w (I think) 6500k bulbs, they surprisingly dont give off much heat at all. 



chad320 said:


> Nice Parvas! Those are better than any that ive got. Mine are all submerged and getting choked out. The clovery plant is hydrocotyle. I see your shrimp tank is still fantastic as well!!


Thanks! Want to trade for some mosses? lol Mine didn't do too great submersed they would always come loose some how. Thanks for the id! Yeah the shrimp tank is growing slowly but steadily, I replanted some of the HC today taht floated up, it would look much better if I still had my glosso carpet  




cableguy69846 said:


> Wow.:icon_eek:
> 
> Ok,
> 
> 1. That fish is huge.
> 
> 2. What kind of light do you have on the shrimp tank.
> 
> 3. That emersed growth is amazing.
> 
> 4. How much of the crypt parva did you start with and when?
> 
> 5. I think I need another emersed setup.:icon_smil


1) Lol yeah! 

2) 65w coralife CF 

3) Thanks

4) Um, I originally started with maybe 3-4 nodes with 1-2 leaves each, they melted bad when I planted them I didn't expect anything from them they barley had any roots when I planted and were really beat up, but they sprung back really good and now are growing pretty nicely I don't really watch them much but 2~ months that patch has been in there, I planted some more in a different section but they are just done transitioning I think so we will see if they grow. 

5) it's addicting lol


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I think I would be worried about heat with a MH and doesn't a MH only light a 2x2 section or something like that?
> 
> I have 3 23w (I think) 6500k bulbs, they surprisingly dont give off much heat at all.


Wow, completely forgot about the heat issue. A MH has enough spread for a 40 breeder. We use them at work on all of our SW 40 breeders. ( Almost all of retail)

What kind of growth do you get with those lights? I want my set up to be like a super plant factory lol.

I guess I'll probably go with clip on CFL lamps then.


----------



## cableguy69846

I think I still have some parva in my 2.5 gal. Not sure though. I may try to get it out and grow it emersed. Mine has not done anything since I got it. But it has not died either. If not, I may try to get some more.

What kind of CO2 setup do you have? I am going to do a yeast reactor next paycheck, but I also want to ramp up my lights a little bit.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Wow, completely forgot about the heat issue. A MH has enough spread for a 40 breeder. We use them at work on all of our SW 40 breeders. ( Almost all of retail)
> 
> What kind of growth do you get with those lights? I want my set up to be like a super plant factory lol.
> 
> I guess I'll probably go with clip on CFL lamps then.


I just set it up the other day, but after my plants had no light for a few days (they were still fine I brought them in because it was getting too cold) they seemed to rebound nicely too the CFL's


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I think I still have some parva in my 2.5 gal. Not sure though. I may try to get it out and grow it emersed. Mine has not done anything since I got it. But it has not died either. If not, I may try to get some more.
> 
> What kind of CO2 setup do you have? I am going to do a yeast reactor next paycheck, but I also want to ramp up my lights a little bit.


Pressurized, the 56g is like 4 feet away they are split off a 25lb tank


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Wow, completely forgot about the heat issue. A MH has enough spread for a 40 breeder. We use them at work on all of our SW 40 breeders. ( Almost all of retail)
> 
> What kind of growth do you get with those lights? I want my set up to be like a super plant factory lol.
> 
> I guess I'll probably go with clip on CFL lamps then.


Way cheaper and you will not have to worry about heat. Not to mention sucking up 150 watts for 12 hours a day. Lol. I am thinking of replacing the fixture I have with the same stuff Rich is using.



Bahugo said:


> Pressurized, the 56g is like 4 feet away they are split off a 25lb tank


I am eventually going to do that, but at the moment, no funds for it. So DIY, here I come. Know any good places to get a diffuser and drop checker cheap from?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Way cheaper and you will not have to worry about heat. Not to mention sucking up 150 watts for 12 hours a day. Lol. I am thinking of replacing the fixture I have with the same stuff Rich is using.
> 
> 
> 
> I am eventually going to do that, but at the moment, no funds for it. So DIY, here I come. Know any good places to get a diffuser and drop checker cheap from?


What are you going to do with your old t5ho? 

Uh, not sure off the top of my head, theshrimplab.com has some for 3.99 each I think


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> What are you going to do with your old t5ho?
> 
> Uh, not sure off the top of my head, theshrimplab.com has some for 3.99 each I think


As soon as I get the Fire Skink out of my 20 long, I am going to set up a nano reef in it. I have to build his enclosure first though, And figure out where to put the tank. Until then, I may just use it till the bulbs die, or it may go in the garage till I use it. I think I still have a journal on here about the 20 long.

And I was looking on there today. I know Golden Aquarium had some in stock, but I can't remember the price in them. I may take another trip up there next week after the auction.

And after I go CO2 on my 10 gallon, I am going to upgrade to T5HO lighting, I hope.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> As soon as I get the Fire Skink out of my 20 long, I am going to set up a nano reef in it. I have to build his enclosure first though, And figure out where to put the tank. Until then, I may just use it till the bulbs die, or it may go in the garage till I use it. I think I still have a journal on here about the 20 long.
> 
> And I was looking on there today. I know Golden Aquarium had some in stock, but I can't remember the price in them. I may take another trip up there next week after the auction.
> 
> And after I go CO2 on my 10 gallon, I am going to upgrade to T5HO lighting, I hope.


Didn't you get a 36" t5ho? the 20g long is only 30" I'm pretty sure a t5ho would be too much over a 10g I would just use a clamp light, they have them with 10.5" reflectors instead of 8.5


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Didn't you get a 36" t5ho? the 20g long is only 30" I'm pretty sure a t5ho would be too much over a 10g I would just use a clamp light, they have them with 10.5" reflectors instead of 8.5


Yeah. I originally bought it for a 45 gal tank, which I sold this summer, and I figured I would use it on the 20 long. I figured a few extra inches could not hurt, especially in a reef setup, so Instead of spending a few hundred dollars more, I was gonna use it for that. And I was thinking of the clamp lights too. I would probably do 2 of the 8.5 inch ones though, and either do 15 watt or 20 watt bulbs if I could find them. But that is after I see how things do with my current lights and some CO2.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Yeah. I originally bought it for a 45 gal tank, which I sold this summer, and I figured I would use it on the 20 long. I figured a few extra inches could not hurt, especially in a reef setup, so Instead of spending a few hundred dollars more, I was gonna use it for that. And I was thinking of the clamp lights too. I would probably do 2 of the 8.5 inch ones though, and either do 15 watt or 20 watt bulbs if I could find them. But that is after I see how things do with my current lights and some CO2.


Ah, I see I see. 

So, I'm really thinking of turning the 38g into a froggy tank.. I think the bummer is that they don't like water..


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Ah, I see I see.
> 
> So, I'm really thinking of turning the 38g into a froggy tank.. I think the bummer is that they don't like water..


If that is the case, check out Dendroboard.com. Tons of good info on that site. I am on there as well under the name HDreptiles. And you can have water in the tank. Just not deep enough for fish as the frogs run the risk of drowning.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> If that is the case, check out Dendroboard.com. Tons of good info on that site. I am on there as well under the name HDreptiles. And you can have water in the tank. Just not deep enough for fish as the frogs run the risk of drowning.


I know, what if I Want fish though


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I know, what if I Want fish though


There may be some way to accomplish it, but I am not sure how. Although some type of divider all the way up the tank may be doable. Hmmmmm...... I think I just had a stroke of brilliance.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> There may be some way to accomplish it, but I am not sure how. Although some type of divider all the way up the tank may be doable. Hmmmmm...... I think I just had a stroke of brilliance.


The more I look around the mroe it seems like dart frog drowning is more of a myth? And as long as they have a slope they can easily come out of the water..


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> The more I look around the mroe it seems like dart frog drowning is more of a myth? And as long as they have a slope they can easily come out of the water..


I have heard that too. Maybe ask zachary908, he may have more of a handle on it then me.

But, I had a brainstorm, here it is.










There is a whole slew of problems, but some of them would be easily overcome, I think.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I have heard that too. Maybe ask zachary908, he may have more of a handle on it then me.
> 
> But, I had a brainstorm, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a whole slew of problems, but some of them would be easily overcome, I think.


I would just want to be able to have atleast a pool, I don't even care so much if there is a large fish in there, maybe even some cherry shrimp lol, but just so I could have a 4~" deep pool doesn't have to be the whole tank, so there is an actuall water feature ya know? I could just have it at a gradual slope which would be easy to climb out of...


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I would just want to be able to have atleast a pool, I don't even care so much if there is a large fish in there, maybe even some cherry shrimp lol, but just so I could have a 4~" deep pool doesn't have to be the whole tank, so there is an actuall water feature ya know? I could just have it at a gradual slope which would be easy to climb out of...


I am sure you could do something like that. It all depends on the setup. What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful shots, tanks, plants and animals, congrats on the Eichornia.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I am sure you could do something like that. It all depends on the setup. What are the dimensions of the tank?


36x12x18 or something like that



2in10 said:


> Beautiful shots, tanks, plants and animals, congrats on the Eichornia.


Thanks!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> 36x12x18 or something like that


You could do a lot with that. If you end up going with a natural tank and all real plants and stuff, you could use the same lights you have on your emersed setup. Or buld a box of some sort, and get a piece of glass for the top. You may have to drill it though to put a mister or fogger in if you go that route.


----------



## Bahugo

Hmm, not sure what I will do I need to wait for the auction before I start spending money, I may mess around with the 15g as a paludarium though


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> You could do a lot with that. If you end up going with a natural tank and all real plants and stuff, you could use the same lights you have on your emersed setup. Or buld a box of some sort, and get a piece of glass for the top. You may have to drill it though to put a mister or fogger in if you go that route.


Off topic, but what in the world is going on with animal island? We went in there and a whole isle of fish tanks is gone...


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo, you can have water and fish. Check this out, it's the tank we did at work. Look at the pics. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/73313-300-gallon-dendro-tank.html


----------



## orchidman

or just do a hardscape only tank! like a collected DW blackwater tank!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> or just do a hardscape only tank! like a collected DW blackwater tank!


NO he needs to do a dart frog tank, bob! Check out the link above.


----------



## orchidman

NO!


well yes. but only if he adds orchids!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> NO!
> 
> 
> well yes. but only if he adds orchids!


We plan to add some to our tank at work! We added a new plant Monday.. Plumaria tree!


----------



## orchidman

cooll!!!!!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> cooll!!!!!


Yep, the boss has... 4-6 large trees that bloom all the time, and like 4 little ones. Pretty awesome really. He also hasa bunch of orchids, so we will probably put some in the 300g. Did you check it out, I think you will like it!


----------



## orchidman

cool!

yeah i checked it out, super awesome i must say!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> cool!
> 
> yeah i checked it out, super awesome i must say!


Too bad you live so far away, you could check it out in person! I think the PP team needs to make a road trip to Inland.


----------



## orchidman

that would be so cool! i was in chicago this summer. i wish i lived closerr! how cool would it be to work together?


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> that would be so cool! i was in chicago this summer. i wish i lived closerr! how cool would it be to work together?


That would be so awesome! We are actually looking for new people, but you live far away.


----------



## orchidman

i wish i didnt live so far away. i found out the prices and stuff for the rimless tanks i can get the lfs to order. they are made by deep blue professional. 



> All the tanks that I listed are from a newer company call Deep Blue Professional. All but the four smallest are Reef Ready. The prices are as follows:
> 2.2 (8x8x8) $25.95,
> 4.3 (10x10x10) $31.95,
> 7.5 (12x12x12) $39.95
> 30 (24x24x12) $162.95.
> 
> The reef ready tanks are as follows:
> 
> 30 (24x24x12) $251.95,
> 57 (36x18x20) 434.95,
> 60 (24x24x24) $397.95
> 60 (48x24x12) 371.95,
> 75 (48x18x20) 513.95.
> 
> Those are the tanks that I can get that are rimless without having anything specially built.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i wish i didnt live so far away. i found out the prices and stuff for the rimless tanks i can get the lfs to order. they are made by deep blue professional.


Those prices aren't too terribly bad. Gonna save up for something? The next tank I buy will probably be an ADA... but I don't plant to buy a new tank anytime soon.


----------



## orchidman

no? if they had a 10g i would definitely save up! but they dont obviously. i dont need any tanks now. haha. i already have (empty) 1.5g acrylic corner tank, derimmed 5.5g, derimmed 20 long, 30 long (i think). thats all i have. and filled i have my 10g and 29g.

if i ever buy a new tank ill probably see what they have first though


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Off topic, but what in the world is going on with animal island? We went in there and a whole isle of fish tanks is gone...


He is getting new racks. That was the saltwater side back in the day and it corroded the racks pretty good. As far as I know, he should have new ones soon.


----------



## zachary908

I've got.. and empty 20g long or two, and empty 40g breeder, and probably an empty 10g or two.

The 40 breeder will be a emersed tank soon.


----------



## orchidman

i want a 40 breeder! i love the dimensions. a cool reef size would be a 60F! and i like 33 longs too!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> He is getting new racks. That was the saltwater side back in the day and it corroded the racks pretty good. As far as I know, he should have new ones soon.


Ah, I see I see. I just went in there and was like. . "um.." lol. 

These are kind of what I am picturing in the 38g:
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi?&op=showcase&category=3&vol=-1&id=150

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi?&op=showcase&category=3&vol=-1&id=142

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2010.cgi?&op=showcase&category=3&vol=-1&id=76

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi?&op=showcase&category=3&vol=-1&id=162


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Ah, I see I see. I just went in there and was like. . "um.." lol.
> 
> These are kind of what I am picturing in the 38g:
> 
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2010.cgi?&op=showcase&category=3&vol=-1&id=76
> 
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi?&op=showcase&category=3&vol=-1&id=162


I think these 2 are the best. I could see something like that in the tank you have. The only problem I see, is your height. If you had more, you could do more. But than again, you can do a lot with the height you have as well.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I think these 2 are the best. I could see something like that in the tank you have. The only problem I see, is your height. If you had more, you could do more. But than again, you can do a lot with the height you have as well.


I'll figure a way! lol


----------



## orchidman

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi?&op=showcase&category=3&vol=-1&id=150

i like this one because it has a nice orchid in it!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'll figure a way! lol


Lol. I am sure you will. Start a thread for it when you do.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

i kinda want one now! haha you pppl are not good for me!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i kinda want one now! haha you pppl are not good for me!


Lol. And another flare up of MTS rears its ugly head. DO IT!!:hihi::biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

wow thanks! haha whats your name? have you officially joined PP? 

i want to do it. but
1) NO MONEY!
2) NO ROOM!
3)NO MONEY


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> wow thanks! haha whats your name? have you officially joined PP?
> 
> i want to do it. but
> 1) NO MONEY!
> 2) NO ROOM!
> 3)NO MONEY


Lol. I'm Cable. What is PP? And I have the same list of issues you do. I hate the lack of funds. It makes me crazy.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I'm Cable. What is PP? And I have the same list of issues you do. I hate the lack of funds. It makes me crazy.


I lack funds too it sucks

PP=pink panties its a old joke because of Nonc's journal so we made a PP team lol 

What is the way of making hills in the aquarium? Such as if I needed a area 6" higher then the other areas


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I lack funds too it sucks
> 
> PP=pink panties its a old joke because of Nonc's journal so we made a PP team lol
> 
> What is the way of making hills in the aquarium? Such as if I needed a area 6" higher then the other areas


Lol, got ya. I am not a member of that. I am gonna have to go check out the journal now.

Just pile more substrate up. The only problem with that is this, if you don't have a good ground cover plant on and around the hill, the movement of your fish and all that will eventually level it all out. You need to have something to stop the erosion.


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah that's what I need to know how to stop lol, unless I just used large rocks with moss too create slopes stuck on great stuff or something like that..


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I'm Cable. What is PP? And I have the same list of issues you do. I hate the lack of funds. It makes me crazy.


yeah. at least make up a fake name  
antwon- fake name
bob- fake name
cable-uninventive!

are you broke because your a teenager? or are you just old and have no money? ( no offense to those who are not young)



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol, got ya. I am not a member of that. I am gonna have to go check out the journal now.
> 
> Just pile more substrate up. The only problem with that is this, if you don't have a good ground cover plant on and around the hill, the movement of your fish and all that will eventually level it all out. You need to have something to stop the erosion.



good luck the journal will take you a week to read and its all nonsense!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah that's what I need to know how to stop lol, unless I just used large rocks with moss too create slopes stuck on great stuff or something like that..


You could use rocks to make it and not fix them down. Just set them up and fill with substrate on either side.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yeah. at least make up a fake name
> antwon- fake name
> bob- fake name
> cable-uninventive!
> 
> are you broke because your a teenager? or are you just old and have no money? ( no offense to those who are not young)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck the journal will take you a week to read and its all nonsense!


Lol. Cable is my real name though. With a name like that, I don't need a fake one.

And I am broke because I got laid off. It was terrible. But unemployment has kept my hobby going for a few months. Let's just hope I can find another job soon.

And I am going to take the time to read all the nonsense too. The nonsense makes it that much more fun.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

Being broke sucks lol, I can't find a job anywhere and I refuse to work fast food. I just need to start my own company :flick: lol

On a tank note, I really wish I never did baby tears and left my glosso carpet -.- 

Also, my shrimp are doing the sexy dance so I imagine there is another berried crs in he near future.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Cable is my real name though. With a name like that, I don't need a fake one.
> 
> And I am broke because I got laid off. It was terrible. But unemployment has kept my hobby going for a few months. Let's just hope I can find another job soon.
> 
> And I am going to take the time to read all the nonsense too. The nonsense makes it that much more fun.:icon_smil


i see. my B. cables a pretty cool name! 

you hear this rich? he is gonna read the whole journal! inactuallity though, he really needs to read all of sara, yours, D's, mine, and zachs. because we carry over into other journals. haha! 



Bahugo said:


> Being broke sucks lol, I can't find a job anywhere and I refuse to work fast food. I just need to start my own company :flick: lol
> 
> On a tank note, I really wish I never did baby tears and left my glosso carpet -.-
> 
> Also, my shrimp are doing the sexy dance so I imagine there is another berried crs in he near future.


lol! are you still working on that idea you had?

what do you think this is your tank journal or somethine??!!  :flick:

why do you wish that?

have you been playing barry manilow to them again? or is that only for angels?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Being broke sucks lol, I can't find a job anywhere and I refuse to work fast food. I just need to start my own company :flick: lol
> 
> On a tank note, I really wish I never did baby tears and left my glosso carpet -.-
> 
> Also, my shrimp are doing the sexy dance so I imagine there is another berried crs in he near future.


I refuse to back to fast food as well. That is why I sit at home all the time. Lol.

And why don't you put the Glosso carpet back? How hard could it be?:icon_roll Lol.



orchidman said:


> i see. my B. cables a pretty cool name!
> 
> you hear this rich? he is gonna read the whole journal! inactuallity though, he really needs to read all of sara, yours, D's, mine, and zachs. because we carry over into other journals. haha!
> 
> 
> 
> lol! are you still working on that idea you had?
> 
> what do you think this is your tank journal or somethine??!!  :flick:
> 
> why do you wish that?
> 
> have you been playing barry manilow to them again? or is that only for angels?


Lol, thanks man. And now that I am home, I am going to find it now and read it.


----------



## orchidman

haha good luck! but you wont get the while story unless you read all of ours


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> haha good luck! but you wont get the while story unless you read all of ours


Lol. Maybe you should just send me some links so I can read all of them without having to hunt all over the place.


----------



## orchidman

Haha sure thing. I'll do it as soon as I finish school


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Haha sure thing. I'll do it as soon as I finish school
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Groovy.:icon_biggroud:


----------



## orchidman

in no organized order
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...lon-aquarium-others.html?highlight=suga+shack

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...romised-finally-9-a.html?highlight=suga+shack

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-15-gallon-long-56k.html?highlight=suga+shack

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...m/98268-5-10g-journal-more-pics-promised.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...0-zachary-908s-75g-collectoritis-big-way.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...8-zachary908s-oebt-shrimp-tank-more-pics.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t.../125538-orchidmans-low-tech-10-gal-betta.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...31-29g-blackwater-biotope-acuario-de-rio.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...ud-tank-tank-mike-built.html?highlight=antwon

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/87012-lots-low-tech-angel-tanks-56k.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/127931-55g-black-breeder-rack-babies-2011-a.html

that should be all of them.,.. should last you a good month or two!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> that should be all of them.,.. should last you a good month or two!


That's an understatement....


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> in no organized order
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...lon-aquarium-others.html?highlight=suga+shack
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...romised-finally-9-a.html?highlight=suga+shack
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-15-gallon-long-56k.html?highlight=suga+shack
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...m/98268-5-10g-journal-more-pics-promised.html
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...0-zachary-908s-75g-collectoritis-big-way.html
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...8-zachary908s-oebt-shrimp-tank-more-pics.html
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t.../125538-orchidmans-low-tech-10-gal-betta.html
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...31-29g-blackwater-biotope-acuario-de-rio.html
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...ud-tank-tank-mike-built.html?highlight=antwon
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/87012-lots-low-tech-angel-tanks-56k.html
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/127931-55g-black-breeder-rack-babies-2011-a.html
> 
> that should be all of them.,.. should last you a good month or two!


Holy crap! I am on page 32 of Nonc's dirt tank thread. It is hysterical. I am going to have to open them all and save them to my fav's.


----------



## orchidman

hahah! saras is the biggest! to be perfectly honest i havent even read all of her's or all of D's (non-c)


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> hahah! saras is the biggest! to be perfectly honest i havent even read all of her's or all of D's (non-c)


Lol. I just made it to page 36 and just past the poetry war. Parts of Non-c's thread had me laughing my head off.roud::icon_lol:


----------



## orchidman

yeah i miss those days! seems like people have been logging on less frequently! i dont think i even joined PP by page 36.


----------



## orchidman

saras journal has like 100+ pages i think


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> saras journal has like 100+ pages i think


Dang. Another one? Lol. Non-c's is 140. I think my eyeballs are about to fall out of my head.:icon_eek:


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> i see. my B. cables a pretty cool name!
> 
> you hear this rich? he is gonna read the whole journal! inactuallity though, he really needs to read all of sara, yours, D's, mine, and zachs. because we carry over into other journals. haha!
> 
> 
> 
> lol! are you still working on that idea you had?
> 
> what do you think this is your tank journal or somethine??!!  :flick:
> 
> why do you wish that?
> 
> have you been playing barry manilow to them again? or is that only for angels?


Lol, I still have yet too read both of their journals in whole. 

Yeah, i'm still working on it even though it will go no where without money lol. 

Because the glosso rooted itself so much better then baby tears or atleast it feels that way. 



cableguy69846 said:


> I refuse to back to fast food as well. That is why I sit at home all the time. Lol.
> 
> And why don't you put the Glosso carpet back? How hard could it be?:icon_roll Lol.


I sold my glosso carpet when I ripped it out of the tank lol. 



orchidman said:


> yeah i miss those days! seems like people have been logging on less frequently! i dont think i even joined PP by page 36.


Yeah it's kind of sad it seems like people are alot less active now days


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Dang. Another one? Lol. Non-c's is 140. I think my eyeballs are about to fall out of my head.:icon_eek:


cant say i didnt warn ya! haha!



Bahugo said:


> Lol, I still have yet too read both of their journals in whole.
> 
> Yeah, i'm still working on it even though it will go no where without money lol.
> 
> Because the glosso rooted itself so much better then baby tears or atleast it feels that way.
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my glosso carpet when I ripped it out of the tank lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's kind of sad it seems like people are alot less active now days



yeah money usually helps

yeah i miss everyone! especially sara. its like without her everyone has no motivation!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, I still have yet too read both of their journals in whole.
> 
> Yeah, i'm still working on it even though it will go no where without money lol.
> 
> Because the glosso rooted itself so much better then baby tears or atleast it feels that way.
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my glosso carpet when I ripped it out of the tank lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's kind of sad it seems like people are alot less active now days


Start the glosso over again?



orchidman said:


> cant say i didnt warn ya! haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah money usually helps
> 
> yeah i miss everyone! especially sara. its like without her everyone has no motivation!


It is long. Lol. I am gonna bear through it though. It is too funny to stop.


----------



## orchidman

gotta pace yourself dude! eyedrops help!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> gotta pace yourself dude! eyedrops help!


Lol, so does a lot of caffeine. :bounce: At least now, I will have something to do next week when the fiancee is at work.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

lol! whos bringing home the bacon??

ps. i just learned hey soul sista on my UKE!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol! whos bringing home the bacon??
> 
> ps. i just learned hey soul sista on my UKE!


Lol, the unemployment office is nice enough to pay me to sit on my butt all day. And the fiancee is working. I am holding out for a good job, but I may end up back at McDonald's very soon.

And nice one. I think that demands a sound byte on here.

Where did Rich go?


----------



## orchidman

cool!

idk where rich went haha1 lets spam his journal! 

idk how to load sound bytes... i cant sing so it would just be an instrumental


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cool!
> 
> idk where rich went haha1 lets spam his journal!
> 
> idk how to load sound bytes... i cant sing so it would just be an instrumental


Spamming is fun.:hihi::bounce: He is gonna hate us.

And you could do a youtube vid of your tank with you playing the song in the background. It would be like those Peruvian Flute Band albums with a serene vid thrown in for good measure.roud:


----------



## orchidman

yeah. ill do a video of my tank! although i dont know how to add song to a video. i can do whatever the heck you want with photos but im video illiterate



SPAMMMMMM


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yeah. ill do a video of my tank! although i dont know how to add song to a video. i can do whatever the heck you want with photos but im video illiterate
> 
> 
> 
> SPAMMMMMM


Lol. Spammmmmmm. Love it.

Does your camera take vids with sound? If so that is all there is to it.


----------



## Bahugo

lol i'm still here I was trying to get a pic of the new berried crs


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol i'm still here I was trying to get a pic of the new berried crs


SWEEEEETTTTT!!!!! Did you get one?


----------



## zachary908

This thread gets more posts in a day than all of my threads combined get in a week. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> This thread gets more posts in a day than all of my threads combined get in a week. :hihi:


Lol. Same here.


----------



## Bahugo

I got a bunch of blurry ones lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I got a bunch of blurry ones lol


Lol. I hate trying to take a pic of a moving fish or shrimp.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> This thread gets more posts in a day than all of my threads combined get in a week. :hihi:


Because you get new plants then never post pics lol 



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I hate trying to take a pic of a moving fish or shrimp.


It's a pain, especially because I have to be close to get the pic so it's always extra hard to get clear pics of berried shrimp with my cell atleast lol


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Because you get new plants then never post pics lol


Hey, in my defense.. if I took pictures every time I got new plants I would have like 1 billion posts in my journal. :hihi: If the plants are looking good tomorrow I will try to snap some pictures. Even if they aren't looking good I will at least snap some pictures of something fish related!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Because you get new plants then never post pics lol
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pain, especially because I have to be close to get the pic so it's always extra hard to get clear pics of berried shrimp with my cell atleast lol


It is the same with a P&S. And they move way too fast for the macro setting.



zachary908 said:


> Hey, in my defense.. if I took pictures every time I got new plants I would have like 1 billion posts in my journal. :hihi: If the plants are looking good tomorrow I will try to snap some pictures. Even if they aren't looking good I will at least snap some pictures of something fish related!


Sweet. I will be looking. I may do the same. I have to do a WC on my 2 gallon as there is still no filter on it. But the plants are growing. So, I am happy-ish for the moment.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Spammmmmmm. Love it.
> 
> Does your camera take vids with sound? If so that is all there is to it.


it doest. but i cant play my uke and take video at the same time.. i dont have 4 hands!



zachary908 said:


> This thread gets more posts in a day than all of my threads combined get in a week. :hihi:


same here! idk how rich does it!



Bahugo said:


> Because you get new plants then never post pics lol
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pain, especially because I have to be close to get the pic so it's always extra hard to get clear pics of berried shrimp with my cell atleast lol


its true!



zachary908 said:


> Hey, in my defense.. if I took pictures every time I got new plants I would have like 1 billion posts in my journal. :hihi: If the plants are looking good tomorrow I will try to snap some pictures. Even if they aren't looking good I will at least snap some pictures of something fish related!


thats the point! your journal would be super awesome and loaded with poasts if you did that!

at least i have an excuse with my acuario de rio *****! no plants no growth!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> it doest. but i cant play my uke and take video at the same time.. i dont have 4 hands!
> 
> thats the point! your journal would be super awesome and loaded with poasts if you did that!
> 
> at least i have an excuse with my acuario de rio *****! no plants no growth!


Bob, comeon! Everyone knows you are secretly an octopus! Get that vid ASAP!

Okay okay, I'll see what I can do!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> it doest. but i cant play my uke and take video at the same time.. i dont have 4 hands!


Lol, prop it up on something.



orchidman said:


> same here! idk how rich does it!


Cuz we are always talking about non fish related things on his thread.



orchidman said:


> its true!


Little buggers.



orchidman said:


> thats the point! your journal would be super awesome and loaded with poasts if you did that!
> 
> at least i have an excuse with my acuario de rio *****! no plants no growth!


Lots of rocks?


----------



## Bahugo




----------



## cableguy69846

SHRIMP!!!!! Yay, something fish related. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

You see the eggs?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You see the eggs?


After closer inspection, yes. That is even cooler than the first time I looked at it.

Don't mind me, I really do know which way is up. I promise.:confused1:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> After closer inspection, yes. That is even cooler than the first time I looked at it.
> 
> Don't mind me, I really do know which way is up. I promise.:confused1:


lol

So me and kate just made some moss stufffffff 

word to wise lighter > fishing line too tie them together


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol
> 
> So me and kate just made some moss stufffffff
> 
> word to wise lighter > fishing line too tie them together


Good to know. I was going to use thread. I have not even got my plastic canvas yet. HURRY UP, MOM!!!!  I may just have to buy some next week.


----------



## Bahugo

lol, it was like 2.00 @ walmart! the most wonderful place in the world *roll eyes*


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol, it was like 2.00 @ walmart! the most wonderful place in the world *roll eyes*


Lol, nice. My mom has a bunch, but it is all in her locker at the moment. She was supposed to find some for me, but she still has not. I think I ma just going to ask the fiancee nicely to buy me a sheet or two.roud:


----------



## zachary908

Nice berried CRS picture, Bahugo! I'm gonna take some of my OEBT's now! It's too bad mine aren't ready to breed yet..


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol, nice. My mom has a bunch, but it is all in her locker at the moment. She was supposed to find some for me, but she still has not. I think I ma just going to ask the fiancee nicely to buy me a sheet or two.roud:


You get a package of like 6 sheets for 2 dollars you cant buy them individually lol.



zachary908 said:


> Nice berried CRS picture, Bahugo! I'm gonna take some of my OEBT's now! It's too bad mine aren't ready to breed yet..


Don't lie, my cell pictures suck. You people with all your expensive cameras. :icon_sad:


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Don't lie, my cell pictures suck. You people with all your expensive cameras. :icon_sad:


Hey, a picture is still a picture! Better than nothing. Hehe.. the one I use is my mom's camera technically... http://www.amazon.com/Fujifilm-FinePix-S1600-Digital-Stabilized/dp/B003IJLKZE/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1316801749&sr=1-
Once I buy a car I'm going to start saving for a Cannon!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You get a package of like 6 sheets for 2 dollars you cant buy them individually lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie, my cell pictures suck. You people with all your expensive cameras. :icon_sad:


Even better, then I will have some for future endeavors.

And I use my fiancee's 5+ year old pink digital cam. It is not all that great.


----------



## Bahugo

So I picked up some rotala wallichii today, I'll have a pic later when I get it planted


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> So I picked up some rotala wallichii today, I'll have a pic later when I get it planted


Nice, that plant hates me, it will grow pretty well for a while, and all of a sudden it will just go to crap then I toss it. :hihi: 

Awesome plant though! I'm ordering some Ludwigia SP. 'red' tonight! Getting it from Manini, I believe he is shipping it out on Monday, which means I will get it on like Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> So I picked up some rotala wallichii today, I'll have a pic later when I get it planted


Sweet. Hope it works well for you. I picked up some crafters mesh today. So I may tie some moss up.



zachary908 said:


> Nice, that plant hates me, it will grow pretty well for a while, and all of a sudden it will just go to crap then I toss it. :hihi:
> 
> Awesome plant though! I'm ordering some Ludwigia SP. 'red' tonight! Getting it from Manini, I believe he is shipping it out on Monday, which means I will get it on like Wednesday or Thursday.


Very nice. I am hoping next weekend, I can come up on some more crypts for the 10 gal.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Very nice. I am hoping next weekend, I can come up on some more crypts for the 10 gal.


I'm slowly getting addicted to the rare crypts... I've got quite a few I want, but I'm trying to resist it as my tank is stuffed now...

PS. Just got done doing a little photo shoot of my 75, so I'll have pics in the next 15-30 minutes. Took 32 pictures... not sure how many I'll post.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I'm slowly getting addicted to the rare crypts... I've got quite a few I want, but I'm trying to resist it as my tank is stuffed now...
> 
> PS. Just got done doing a little photo shoot of my 75, so I'll have pics in the next 15-30 minutes. Took 32 pictures... not sure how many I'll post.


Nice.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Nice, that plant hates me, it will grow pretty well for a while, and all of a sudden it will just go to crap then I toss it. :hihi:
> 
> Awesome plant though! I'm ordering some Ludwigia SP. 'red' tonight! Getting it from Manini, I believe he is shipping it out on Monday, which means I will get it on like Wednesday or Thursday.


What happens too your rotala? 



cableguy69846 said:


> Sweet. Hope it works well for you. I picked up some crafters mesh today. So I may tie some moss up.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. I am hoping next weekend, I can come up on some more crypts for the 10 gal.


Aye I hope I can get something next week too *fingers crossed*


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> What happens too your rotala?
> 
> 
> 
> Aye I hope I can get something next week too *fingers crossed*


Lol. I am mainly looking for plants and if I see some good looking fish or a tank, I may have to pick them up too. Lol. Like I need any more tanks.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> What happens too your rotala?


Everytime I get Wallichi It grows great at first, and then basically just stops... and then it starts to look bad so I pitch it. I'm wondering if my water is too hard..


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo, Cable.. it took a little longer than expected, but the pictures are now up.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Bahugo, Cable.. it took a little longer than expected, but the pictures are now up.


Lol, they were worth the wait.roud:


----------



## orchidman

lets see the walichi!


----------



## Bahugo

Should have some pics incoming


----------



## orchidman

cool! check my journal for pics. and help me figure out whats wrong with leroy


----------



## Bahugo

FTS









driftwood area









right side? idk lol 









rotala filling back in 









HM filling back in 

























some of the new rotala (the rest is on the left side in the fts you can see it) 









hygro kompact 









I'm beginning to like this ludwigia more and more 









Random shot









some cherries

















crs shrimplet









shrimplet stare down do you see him in the flame moss looking at you? *Be scared. *


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice Rich. It is growing nicely.

If you ever get rid of some of the HM let me know. And the ludwigia too. Are you gonna try to get a glosso carpet going?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice Rich. It is growing nicely.
> 
> If you ever get rid of some of the HM let me know. And the ludwigia too. Are you gonna try to get a glosso carpet going?


Idk, possibly the HC is slowly, slowly growing but it just feels soo slow lol. I'm just impatient and been slacking on fertz.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Idk, possibly the HC is slowly, slowly growing but it just feels soo slow lol. I'm just impatient and been slacking on fertz.


Lol. Same here. I am getting back on track though. As long as I do my water changes sunday before the Bears game, I will be good. If not, it will not get done till monday. And the procrastination will continue.

And that shrimp is creepin me out. The eyes follow you.:icon_eek:


----------



## Bahugo

I need to start adding micro's I think I have once lol...


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I need to start adding micro's I think I have once lol...


Lol.

What do you use? I am using Flourish and Excel at the moment. I don't know enough about ferts to use anything else.


----------



## Bahugo

I use ei dosing minus the micros because I always forget too make a bottle


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I use ei dosing minus the micros because I always forget too make a bottle


Got ya. I am going to have to look into that once I get my CO2 up and running. Hopefully that will happen next week.


----------



## zachary908

Everything looks great, Bahugo! Great work. Love the shrimps!


----------



## 2in10

Looking good, very good selection of plants


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Got ya. I am going to have to look into that once I get my CO2 up and running. Hopefully that will happen next week.


Sweet, are you starting with DIY?



zachary908 said:


> Everything looks great, Bahugo! Great work. Love the shrimps!


Thanks



2in10 said:


> Looking good, very good selection of plants


Thanks !


----------



## orchidman

the tank looks good! its filling in so well since the rescape


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Sweet, are you starting with DIY?


Yep. Going to do a yeast reactor for now. Than hopefully upgrade later.


----------



## orchidman

i have DIY. let me know if you want my formula or anything. mine works really strongly, and i change it every 1-2 weeks


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Yep. Going to do a yeast reactor for now. Than hopefully upgrade later.


Let me know how it works, when are we going to get some updates in your journals? lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Let me know how it works, when are we going to get some updates in your journals? lol


Hopefully later today I will get my moss walls made and put in. Next week I am going to get the stuff to do all the foam work in the Palu and hopefully the filter for my 2.5 so I can rescape it. And I will be getting all the stuff for the CO2 setups. I will be doing all that either Thursday or Friday, depending on what I find and what I have to order. I am also playing with the idea of a 20gal high dirt tank. But that may be a bit farther down the road. But I will be getting some good updates next week for sure. Maybe I will snap some pics today just to keep everyone happy for a few days. Lol.:hihi:roud:


----------



## orchidman

cool! im gonna find your journal


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cool! im gonna find your journal


All 4 of my current journals are in my sig. I still have lots of plans for them though, and next weekend I am gonna do a lot of work on almost all of my tanks.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Hopefully later today I will get my moss walls made and put in. Next week I am going to get the stuff to do all the foam work in the Palu and hopefully the filter for my 2.5 so I can rescape it. And I will be getting all the stuff for the CO2 setups. I will be doing all that either Thursday or Friday, depending on what I find and what I have to order. I am also playing with the idea of a 20gal high dirt tank. But that may be a bit farther down the road. But I will be getting some good updates next week for sure. Maybe I will snap some pics today just to keep everyone happy for a few days. Lol.:hihi:roud:


Thats right snap pics lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thats right snap pics lol


Lol. I will. I am gonna spend some time with my daughter, but expect some later this evening/night. Not sure when I will be home. But it will be well before lights out.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I will. I am gonna spend some time with my daughter, but expect some later this evening/night. Not sure when I will be home. But it will be well before lights out.


Still waiting!

___

So if I am as bored as I was today tomorrow I am going to end up messing around with my tank


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Still waiting!
> 
> ___
> 
> So if I am as bored as I was today tomorrow I am going to end up messing around with my tank


Lol. How did I know. I am putting pics on PhotoBucket as we speak. I did a bunch of mossy work today.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

I am updating now. The Dirt Tank, 2.5 Nano, the 10 Gallon, and the Palu.









Pizza roles with a side of Java Moss anyone?:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

yummm!!checkout my 29g journal in a few minutes for some pics and to help me choose a pic for AGA


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yummm!!checkout my 29g journal in a few minutes for some pics and to help me choose a pic for AGA


Got ya. Which one? The first or second link?


----------



## orchidman

the second link. go vote now!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> the second link. go vote now!


Lol. I'm goin, don't rush me.:icon_lol:


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> the second link. go vote now!


Voted and subscribed.:icon_smil And just for that, now you have to go look at what I did today.roud:


----------



## orchidman

thanks! i will look. actually i saw it already now i just need to comment


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> I am updating now. The Dirt Tank, 2.5 Nano, the 10 Gallon, and the Palu.
> 
> Pizza roles with a side of Java Moss anyone?:hihi:


I hate you, cable... now I want pizza rolls..


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I hate you, cable... now I want pizza rolls..


Lol. Just got a bag of 90 at Jewel for 7 bucks.:hihi:

Word to the wise though, Doritoes with a Pizza Roll chaser = bad. My stomach feels funny now. Lol. It is gonna be a smelly night.:icon_lol:


----------



## zachary908

what the heck is Jewel? .. Gimme your pizza rolls before you get sick.


----------



## zachary908

http://www.youtube.com/user/GENNARO59#p/u/5/nc5-jWyyz3s


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> what the heck is Jewel? .. Gimme your pizza rolls before you get sick.


Lol. Supermarket out here. And I ate them all already. There are still like 60 or 70 in the freezer.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> I hate you, cable... now I want pizza rolls..


me too!



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Supermarket out here. And I ate them all already. There are still like 60 or 70 in the freezer.


im coming over!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/GENNARO59#p/u/5/nc5-jWyyz3s


Holy shrimp Batman!! I like that song too.

Porque estas Africa.....


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> me too!
> 
> 
> 
> im coming over!


Lol. I will warm up the microwave.roud:


----------



## orchidman

wootwoo!


----------



## Bahugo

lol he made me hungry too. I really wish I could find driftwood locally... I really want to do something with the tank I know what I want to do I just need dw


----------



## orchidman

There aren't any creeks anywhere? My 29g is all collected DW. 

Speaking of which, tree is a fts and some angel photos waiting for you 



You can call me Bob


----------



## Bahugo

I wouldn't trust any creeks around here.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I wouldn't trust any creeks around here.


+1. You can try aquarium adventure, or chicago reptile house. AA always has like huge bins of them and CRH sometimes has some good stuff. If not, you may have to go online.


----------



## orchidman

really? why not?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> really? why not?


Lol, cuz it's Chicago and you never know what is in said creek.


----------



## cableguy69846

Hey, Rich. Do you dose your tanks at all? If so, what do you use?


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Hey, Rich. Do you dose your tanks at all? If so, what do you use?


I know you didn't ask me, but I would just get dry ferts, it's the most cost effective way, and it's simple when you get the hang of it. I mix mine up into a solution and dose that way. You can do EI,PPS, PPS Pro, PMDD... whatever you want. If you need to know what dry ferts to buy shoot me a PM and I'll help you out.


----------



## Bahugo

I dose dry ferts using EI method I just always forget about csm+b I dose the 3 macro's though.. 

I had pizza rolls for breakfast lol


----------



## orchidman

lol! i wish i had pizza rolls! i had 2 fried eggs. they were good, i normally hate eggs though. haha


----------



## cableguy69846

Pizza rolls for breakfast...... Might be good......


----------



## Bahugo

lol! It was

My hand is itching too mess around with my tank . . . .


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol! It was
> 
> My hand is itching too mess around with my tank . . . .


Lol. Mine too, but the Bears are playing Greenbay today and I can't do both at the same time. Hmmmmm, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Mine too, but the Bears are playing Greenbay today and I can't do both at the same time. Hmmmmm, decisions, decisions.



I stopped watching sports a while ago it just got old... lol

I heard they are going to get stomped though


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I stopped watching sports a while ago it just got old... lol
> 
> I heard they are going to get stomped though


Lol. Probably. Maybe I will have it on and do WC's and all that. I also have to move a plant that turns out not to be aquatic. Stupid Golden Aquarium. I am going to have words with them next time I am there.


----------



## Bahugo

Heh, sorry to hear about that.. I would have thought they would have been better with that.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Heh, sorry to hear about that.. I would have thought they would have been better with that.


So did I. I am gonna flip when I go in there again. I expect that from the big box pet stores, not a place like that. But oh well, I will just have another plant for the Palu when the time comes.


----------



## Bahugo

yup yup!


----------



## Bahugo

So whats up people


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> So whats up people


Bears are losing.  But I got the water changes done before kickoff.


----------



## Bahugo

lol, my rotala wallichi floated up... -.-


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol, my rotala wallichi floated up... -.-


Put it back and hope for the best.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

I'll put it back tonight! I got some cool pics yesterday


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'll put it back tonight! I got some cool pics yesterday


Sweet. I took a couple of pics today, but not many. I am really waiting for my CO2 setups and my rescape on the 2.5 to go all out. I am also going to look into some ferts for the 10 gallon at least.

Oh, yeah, WHERE ARE THE PICS?!?! Slacker. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

I'll get em up later


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'll get em up later


Doh!


----------



## orchidman

i need pics!


----------



## Bahugo

incoming


----------



## zachary908

Awesome! Check out my journal afterwords.. did a rescape to the right side!


----------



## Bahugo

*Tylomania!* I'm up too 13+ babies then mom and pop









*Baby* It was hard trying to get a clear pic of this guy 

























*Momma and pop*

















*Sleeping beauty* This was in the morning lol


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics, love the tylos! I'm gonna have to grab some from work sometime... wonder what tank I should put them in...


----------



## Bahugo

You get them at work? I wish I could find more.


----------



## zachary908

The ones we have are Poso Orange rabbit snails... I'm not sure where we originally got them, we had them when I started, but we still have some bigger adults and I find babies in different tanks from time to time. I need to find a place for us to order them from, cause we are low.


----------



## orchidman

Cool! I like these imma have to get some if you have enough to sell eventually!


You can call me Bob


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> The ones we have are Poso Orange rabbit snails... I'm not sure where we originally got them, we had them when I started, but we still have some bigger adults and I find babies in different tanks from time to time. I need to find a place for us to order them from, cause we are low.


Lol, so this may sound weird... but don't you ever get sick of working at a pet store? granted the discounts and what not would be nice, but I think it would drive me bonkers in the long run being able to get everything from work... like not having to look around for things and search and what not. 



orchidman said:


> Cool! I like these imma have to get some if you have enough to sell eventually!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


I'll keep you in mind!


----------



## cableguy69846

It would be awesome to work in a pet store. And nice snails Rich.


----------



## orchidman

i wish i worked at a petstore! but yeah rich, i understand what you mean. the challenge of the hunt to find soemthing


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> It would be awesome to work in a pet store. And nice snails Rich.


Thanks!



orchidman said:


> i wish i worked at a petstore! but yeah rich, i understand what you mean. the challenge of the hunt to find soemthing


Yeah, that's what I mean Bob, don't get me wrong working at a pet shop would be super fun and nice. Especially for things I would like to get locally but never can like hardscape stuff and what not but I think the the hunt to find somethings is fun. Especially when it comes to rarer plants and stuff like that.


----------



## orchidman

Well im sure his LFS doesn't get the real rare plants. And I think working there would empower you to wok for rarer things!


You can call me Bob


----------



## Bahugo

I'm so BORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRED


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'm so BORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRED


Same here. I am so bored, I started cleaning.:icon_eek:


----------



## Bahugo

I had to stop myself from rescaping. .


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I had to stop myself from rescaping. .


Lol. NOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Don't mess with the scape man!

Maybe you need SA. Scapers Anonymous. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908

Oh yeah, it get's tiring. but not for that reason. Working retail sucks.. you meet some real... annoying people. It's basically tank maintenance day at work everyday. I'm constantly cleaning tanks. (The place is 14,000 sq feet, and it's packed with tanks and what not lol ) We don't get much rare stuff, not that we can't.. I'm sure we have places we could get them from. Really the most exciting things as far as plants I've seen on the Jermack list are. Hygrophila pinnatifida, Ludwigia pantanal, downoi, barclya longifolia.

Plus I still hunt for different plants on here!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Oh yeah, it get's tiring. but not for that reason. Working retail sucks.. you meet some real... annoying people. It's basically tank maintenance day at work everyday. I'm constantly cleaning tanks. (The place is 14,000 sq feet, and it's packed with tanks and what not lol ) We don't get much rare stuff, not that we can't.. I'm sure we have places we could get them from. Really the most exciting things as far as plants I've seen on the Jermack list are. Hygrophila pinnatifida, Ludwigia pantanal, downoi, barclya longifolia.
> 
> Plus I still hunt for different plants on here!


That would put me off of wanting to keep my own tanks. I would not want to do maintenance at work, then come home and do more. I wouldn't mind being able to get plants and things though.


----------



## orchidman

of you truly love tanks that much, it would be a treat


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> of you truly love tanks that much, it would be a treat


I love it! It just get's a little tiring on some days. Not to mention getting stung by stuff. Got hit by a fox face rabbit the other day...


----------



## orchidman

fox face rabbit? what the heck is that?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. NOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Don't mess with the scape man!
> 
> Maybe you need SA. Scapers Anonymous. Lol.:hihi:


lol, maybe I do need SA


----------



## zachary908

Fox face rabbit fish, look it up. It's SW.


----------



## orchidman

thats a sweet fish!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> thats a sweet fish!


Yep most rabbit fish are neat. pretty skitish though. Ever seen a Chocolate tang? We got a really nice one in at work the other day, he looked so great he went straight into the 400g cube display tank!


----------



## orchidman

cool! i want to come visit!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol, maybe I do need SA


Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

got some prego shots coming


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> got some prego shots coming


Lol.

Why, Rich, you didn't tell is you were pregnant! When is the baby due?:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Tomorrow morning, that's what it feels like I made breakfast skillets for dinner lol. yum!


----------



## Bahugo

CRS 

















pretty sure the java moss is itching her but in this one lol









Found a CBS pregnant today, one of the three I have (I think I have three anyways) lol...









Downoi through a magnifying glass









snails everywhere, fear for your life they will be in your dreams. 









HM emersed


----------



## zachary908

Love the prego pictures, Bahugo. What did you use to take them?


----------



## Bahugo

My cell phone, I don't have a digital camera


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> My cell phone, I don't have a digital camera


Those are awesome cell phone pics.. They look better than some of the shrimp picks I take with the DSLR


----------



## Bahugo

I got mad skillz yo


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I got mad skillz yo


I don't have mad skills! :hihi:
I have... sad skills.


----------



## Bahugo

It's ok, I don't have mad skillz, or sad skillz, I have bad skillz!


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> It's ok, I don't have mad skillz, or sad skillz, I have bad skillz!


I'm skill-less. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Tomorrow morning, that's what it feels like I made breakfast skillets for dinner lol. yum!


Lol. IT'S A FOOD BABY!!!!Bwaahahaha!

Nice shots too man. Those shrimp look rather large.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. IT'S A FOOD BABY!!!!Bwaahahaha!
> 
> Nice shots too man. Those shrimp look rather large.roud:


They have been eating my special concoction :biggrin:roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> They have been eating my special concoction :biggrin:roud:


Lol. I think your shrimp mailed some of that to my ghost shrimp. The thing is enormous.


----------



## Bahugo

lol. I inject it in my moss


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol. I inject it in my moss


Lol. That means any shrimp I put in any of my tanks are going to end up some crazy Ah-nold lookin shrimp.roud: Sweet.


----------



## Bahugo

Yup! I figured I mind as well inject the ah-nold release mechanism into the moss instead of all the food, that way it is slowly released into the water.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yup! I figured I mind as well inject the ah-nold release mechanism into the moss instead of all the food, that way it is slowly released into the water.


Lol. You wouldn't happen to have a Chuck Norris version, would you?:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

I opted out of chuck norris, I wouldn't want too deal with clean up of shrimp getting round house kicked through the glass.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I opted out of chuck norris, I wouldn't want too deal with clean up of shrimp getting round house kicked through the glass.


Lol. Why does that shrimp have a beard?:icon_eek:

Not to mention, you would have to worry about being roundhouse kicked every time you fed them.

Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

my shrimp has a beard? lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> my shrimp has a beard? lol


If you gave it Chuck Norris concoction, it would. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

oh lol my brain is a little slow right now


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> oh lol my brain is a little slow right now


Lol. It happens.


----------



## orchidman

happens too the best of us bro. im working on a FTS of my 10g


----------



## zachary908

Brain dead as well... just spent the last few hours writing a paper for school...


----------



## Bahugo

I'm working on a picture of the coolest newly owned invertebrate!


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I'm working on a picture of the coolest newly owned invertebrate!


Shoot, now I have to stay up! :hihi: What did you get?


----------



## Bahugo

Meet Charles:


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Meet Charles:


Oh, awesome! When I was a bit younger I used to keep praying mantis! I love them. at one point in time I had a male and female that breed.


----------



## orchidman

thats a good looking mantis! or as my 5 y/o brother says 'flying manto!"


----------



## cableguy69846

That is cool. Where did you get him?


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, Kate's mom texted us and asked if we wanted it because it's always outside her work hanging out in the same area.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, Kate's mom texted us and asked if we wanted it because it's always outside her work hanging out in the same area.


Lol. Nice. That is always cool when you get an animal for free. What you gonna keep him in?


----------



## Bahugo

A 10g kate bought today lol..


----------



## Bahugo

I wanted to keep him in the emersed tank. She said no.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> A 10g kate bought today lol..


MTS claims another victim!!



Bahugo said:


> I wanted to keep him in the emersed tank. She said no.


Lol. Girls are good for that sort of thing. I wonder if I could keep a crestie in my emersed.......


----------



## Bahugo

He's in the emersed setup for now, I threw a vine in there for him to clime some, but he seems fine he's basking in the light lol.


----------



## Bahugo

On a side note, I really want some crypts I been looking at them all day today lol *babysitting is boring*


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> On a side note, I really want some crypts I been looking at them all day today lol *babysitting is boring*


Lol. That is what I am mainly gonna be looking for at the auction. I have like 3 C. parva plants in my 2.5 that I am gonna take out and put in the emersed set up this weekend. I really like crypts too. And I want some more types of moss and more Java Fern.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> He's in the emersed setup for now, I threw a vine in there for him to clime some, but he seems fine he's basking in the light lol.


Nice. What type of environment do they like?


----------



## Bahugo

lol are we going to be bidding against each other for everything?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol are we going to be bidding against each other for everything?


Lol. We may have to work out some sort of system on this one. Maybe some sharing and swapping will be involved at some point?


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah, we can figure something out. Depending on what it is, if it's something where there is like 10 we can split it or on limited items share later ya know?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, we can figure something out. Depending on what it is, if it's something where there is like 10 we can split it or on limited items share later ya know?


That would work for me. I plan on setting up another emersed setup this weekend as well. So I will have some room for plants.


----------



## Bahugo

Well what seems fair too you? I don't really have my hopes up for there being shrimp so the money will probably be spent on plants and miscellaneous stuff lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Well what seems fair too you? I don't really have my hopes up for there being shrimp so the money will probably be spent on plants and miscellaneous stuff lol


Whatever is clever works for me. I don't have my hopes up for shrimp either, but it would be cool if there were some. I wouldn't mind finding some good lighting for my 10 gallon either. But I think that is wishful thinking.


----------



## Bahugo

do you know what time you are staying till?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> do you know what time you are staying till?


Not sure yet. Rachael is supposed to start work late, but not sure when.


----------



## Bahugo

Well, I'm sure we'll figure it out hopefully we won't be bidding against each other for everything lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Well, I'm sure we'll figure it out hopefully we won't be bidding against each other for everything lol


Lol. I am not planning on doing that. I don't need to get everything. And I for sure don't want to spend a ton of money.


----------



## Bahugo

yeah we are on a budget too lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> yeah we are on a budget too lol


I hate budgets. There is never enough money for what you want to do. Only what you have to.

On another note, I hate window unit AC's as well. Stupid heavy monstrosity.


----------



## Bahugo

I'm not looking forward to getting mine out of the window upstairs, the screws went through like a hollow spot or something and I can't get them out because they won't loosen so I'm going to have to try and grip them somehow, I tried pliers and I couldn't grasp them


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'm not looking forward to getting mine out of the window upstairs, the screws went through like a hollow spot or something and I can't get them out because they won't loosen so I'm going to have to try and grip them somehow, I tried pliers and I couldn't grasp them


I hate it when that happens. I didn't even bother screwing it in this year. I didn't want to have to deal with that. Did you try vise-grips? That may work.


----------



## Bahugo

I am giving it a little bit longer, I fear then the second I take it out of the window we will have a 95+ freak day lol. 

But yeah budgets suck, I'm just hoping to get something.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I am giving it a little bit longer, I fear then the second I take it out of the window we will have a 95+ freak day lol.
> 
> But yeah budgets suck, I'm just hoping to get something.


That's what I was waiting for too, but I don't think it is going to happen.

I am just hoping to get a couple of things I want.


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah that's my mentality, I would be pretty po'd/depressed if I walked away with nothing lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah that's my mentality, I would be pretty po'd/depressed if I walked away with nothing lol.


Lol. I hear that one.


----------



## Bahugo

I think I might go too a rock shop tomorrow lol... that sounds so lame.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I think I might go too a rock shop tomorrow lol... that sounds so lame.


Lol. That does sound lame. What you gonna be lookin for?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. That does sound lame. What you gonna be lookin for?


:icon_roll Figured I could probably get some cheap banana's 

lol

forgive the sarcasm but I had too. 

Some knock off ADA style rocks hopefully lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> :icon_roll Figured I could probably get some cheap banana's
> 
> lol
> 
> forgive the sarcasm but I had too.
> 
> Some knock off ADA style rocks hopefully lol.


Lol. See if they have any good oranges while you are there.:hihi:

Got ya. I swear, if I see one more ADA style aquascape, I am gonna pull my hair out.

Which tank are you gonna put the rocks in?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. See if they have any good oranges while you are there.:hihi:
> 
> Got ya. I swear, if I see one more ADA style aquascape, I am gonna pull my hair out.
> 
> Which tank are you gonna put the rocks in?


lol, I don't want an ada style aquascape, I just want some stone that has texture like theirs. I don't have any intentions on paying the money for ADA rock...


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol, I don't want an ada style aquascape, I just want some stone that has texture like theirs. I don't have any intentions on paying the money for ADA rock...


I don't blame you for not paying for it. It is just rocks. Lol.
What tank are you gonna use the rocks for?


----------



## nonconductive

how dare you criticize ada. dont you know tanks that don't use his products are worthless? and people that don't use them are fools?:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I don't blame you for not paying for it. It is just rocks. Lol.
> What tank are you gonna use the rocks for?


the 20g hopefully



nonconductive said:


> how dare you criticize ada. dont you know tanks that don't use his products are worthless? and people that don't use them are fools?:hihi:


Awwww shucks. I should probably return my box of free rocks then and say "I'm a fool if I don't pay several dollars a pound" :hihi::red_mouth


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> the 20g hopefully


Nice.



Bahugo said:


> Awwww shucks. I should probably return my box of free rocks then and say "I'm a fool if I don't pay several dollars a pound" :hihi::red_mouth


Lol. I WANNA PAY A BUNCH OF MONEY FOR ROCKS TOO!!!!!:bounce::icon_eek:


nonconductive said:


> how dare you criticize ada. dont you know tanks that don't use his products are worthless? and people that don't use them are fools?:hihi:


Lol. Well, heck, none of my tanks are worth anything then. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I WANNA PAY A BUNCH OF MONEY FOR ROCKS TOO!!!!!:bounce::icon_eek:
> 
> 
> Lol. Well, heck, none of my tanks are worth anything then. Lol.:hihi:


Lol, pretty sure my tanks aren't worth anything either. 

Got the rocks cleaned up and did a super quick boil too make sure there wasn't any living bugs or anything, i'll try and snap some pics of them all later. I got a lot more then I realized, I have a bucket overflowing with rocks, some small like the size of a tenis ball, some larger then a football lol.


----------



## Bahugo

20g long in back for reference, ruler stuck in the middle. picture doesn't really give the amount of rock I got any justice.


----------



## orchidman

i want some!! did you buy it or find it??


----------



## Bahugo

Scroll up like 1 post.. lol I got it at rock yard for free.


----------



## orchidman

how?
where is this yard, i want to come get some!


----------



## orchidman

hey rich, let me know if you have any HC leftover or extra you wanna sell/give me whenever you have to bring the emersed tanks inside. i think i wanna try in in my emersed setup since the UG apparently doesnt like it


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> hey rich, let me know if you have any HC leftover or extra you wanna sell/give me whenever you have to bring the emersed tanks inside. i think i wanna try in in my emersed setup since the UG apparently doesnt like it


Lol, Bob, do you read my journal? I brought the emersed setup in like a month ago..


----------



## orchidman

Oh sorry haha I must have skimmed through that part. My apologies! Never mind haha!


You can call me Bob


----------



## Bahugo

lol I'm just giving you a hard time bob


----------



## Bahugo

When is this whole social network craze going to end? I'm so sick of everything wanting to be like facebook. I can't even go on too my email account without seeing updates from people who use the same email provider as me. I never signed up for that crap, I don't care what some person is doing, the weird thing is it is some like 90 year old chick who i never met before, I don't know if she is on my contact list or something but it's weird and kind of creepy.


----------



## nonconductive

hey my granny is not creepy. I gave her your email addy cuz i thought you were into old(er) women.


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> hey my granny is not creepy


:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

btw thats some nice rock action going on.


----------



## orchidman

haha yes D, she is creepy. i have a feeling it was her pink panties to begin with ROFL


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> hey my granny is not creepy. I gave her your email addy cuz i thought you were into old(er) women.


Lol, I am trying very hard to think of a witty come back, nothing is coming lol. I keep thinking about the movie I just finished watching, have you ever seen "Grown ups" with adam sandler? Watch it. It's funny stuff. 



nonconductive said:


> btw thats some nice rock action going on.


Thanks!


----------



## nonconductive

hahah yes, rich ive seen that movie. i love adam sandler. i would have to say my favs are happy gilmore & the wedding singer tho.


----------



## cableguy69846

Lol. I love waking up to conversations like this in the morning. (Afternoon)

Oh yeah, I will be at the auction till at least 4 as Rachael has to work at 5.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> hahah yes, rich ive seen that movie. i love adam sandler. i would have to say my favs are happy gilmore & the wedding singer tho.


Lol, I probably have watched happy gilmore over 200 times, that was his best movie. I've seen the wedding singer a ton of times too, it is one of kate's favorite movies. 



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I love waking up to conversations like this in the morning. (Afternoon)
> 
> Oh yeah, I will be at the auction till at least 4 as Rachael has to work at 5.


Cool! Let the bidding wars begin *cracks knuckles* *starts too work out card raise hand* lol :tongue:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, I probably have watched happy gilmore over 200 times, that was his best movie. I've seen the wedding singer a ton of times too, it is one of kate's favorite movies.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Let the bidding wars begin *cracks knuckles* *starts too work out card raise hand* lol :tongue:


Lol. Wait, you are training for this?!:icon_eek: Why didn't anyone tell me?!

*Runs off to work out* Must. Get. In. Bidding. Shape!

Oh, yeah, Adam Sandler = Genius with a capital "G".


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Wait, you are training for this?!:icon_eek: Why didn't anyone tell me?!
> 
> *Runs off to work out* Must. Get. In. Bidding. Shape!
> 
> Oh, yeah, Adam Sandler = Genius with a capital "G".


Because I want my competitors to be unprepared! lol

So, I went and bought a new prefilter like two weeks ago, and now it is clogged again (and by clogged I mean the filter is making the like click noise like it is stuck if that makes sense), it should have probably been cleaned a week ago but I didn't feel like it/notice it was slowed down. I hate when these stupid things get clogged I'm soooo sick of prefilter cleaning.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Because I want my competitors to be unprepared! lol


Lol, you have succeeded. I am very unprepared. Lol.



Bahugo said:


> So, I went and bought a new prefilter like two weeks ago, and now it is clogged again (and by clogged I mean the filter is making the like click noise like it is stuck if that makes sense), it should have probably been cleaned a week ago but I didn't feel like it/notice it was slowed down. I hate when these stupid things get clogged I'm soooo sick of prefilter cleaning.


That is why I don't have any on my tanks. I hate them.


----------



## nonconductive

i dont use them either.


----------



## Bahugo

but my o-so-delecate-shrimp-that-need-everything-on-a-gold-plate need it or else they will be forced too a life of solitude in my canister filter lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> but my o-so-delecate-shrimp-that-need-everything-on-a-gold-plate need it or else they will be forced too a life of solitude in my canister filter lol.


Lol. Needy little brats. Let them go in the filter. It builds character.


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Needy little brats. Let them go in the filter. It builds character.


haha


----------



## Bahugo

lol, I've thought about it... I really have.


----------



## Bahugo

My tank is getting pretty overgrown again lol I'll try and snap a pic of it in a bit


----------



## zachary908

Do it! Post up some pics!


----------



## orchidman

pics pics pics


----------



## Bahugo

I will I will, I need to take the dog out real quick and stuff.


----------



## orchidman

wooohohoo!


----------



## Bahugo

*Warning, not the best pictures*: these really don't show how full everything is looking again and "fluffy" especially the rotala. 


















HM:









Downoi 

























Bad pic of left side









Some more emersed growth lol









Riccia: I tossed a bunch of my riccia cause I had it in the rack tanks and it was getting tangled with duckweed, so I started growing this a few days ago so I could grow some more out. Just rapped a rock with it and tossed it in.. A bunch of growth for a few days though









Rotala: I really do love this plant... it gets so nice and bushy 









I will try and get some better pics, if i could get a nice top view pic it would show off the amount of plants alot better. I really need to trim some plants but have been putting it off until I know what I am doing with the tank/if I am rearranging etc. 

I remade a bottle of ferts because I ran out, this time I did the dosing for 20-40g instead of 10-20g... I also did micro's twice this week (only dosed macro's twice). The plants seem too be responding really really well too the upped ferts, and micros especially the downoi and I noticeably see a difference in other plant growth rate. No ill effects on my shrimp what so ever, they could care less about what is going on in the tank as long as they get their daily algae wafer. Yes, my shrimp eat daily, because they are fat. They start PMS'ng if they don't eat.


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics, Rich! My shrimps get daily food as well... :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice growth man. I am lovin this tank a lot.

Ok, 3 things now that I have buttered you up a bit.

1) When that Riccia grows out a lil more, any way I can possibly get some?

2) What kind of ferts are you using? I am looking at the PPS Pro method at the moment, and am asking around.

3) Check my threads in a few. I am gonna have some fun updates. The 10 gal, the emersed, and the dirty tank.:icon_wink

Oh, yeah, Don't change the tank. It looks great man.roud:


----------



## chad320

Whats the plant on the left? Rotala 'Vietnam', Wallichii, ??? What is it? Looks pretty cool!


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Whats the plant on the left? Rotala 'Vietnam', Wallichii, ??? What is it? Looks pretty cool!


I believe it is Rotala Wallichii. :icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Nice pics, Rich! My shrimps get daily food as well... :hihi:


A whole algae wafer? lol! Thanks! 



cableguy69846 said:


> Nice growth man. I am lovin this tank a lot.
> 
> Ok, 3 things now that I have buttered you up a bit.
> 
> 1) When that Riccia grows out a lil more, any way I can possibly get some?
> 
> 2) What kind of ferts are you using? I am looking at the PPS Pro method at the moment, and am asking around.
> 
> 3) Check my threads in a few. I am gonna have some fun updates. The 10 gal, the emersed, and the dirty tank.:icon_wink
> 
> Oh, yeah, Don't change the tank. It looks great man.roud:


1) I don't mind, I want to grow out a nice size chunk though first but it grows like a weed for me so shouldn't be an issue

2) Ei dosing, there is a sticky about it in the fert section. 

3) will do. 



chad320 said:


> Whats the plant on the left? Rotala 'Vietnam', Wallichii, ??? What is it? Looks pretty cool!


Wallichii, I just got it last week I feel like it is livening back up but time will tell! There is more tucked in the back center


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> A whole algae wafer? lol! Thanks!


Haha no, I alternate between Azoo max breed and growth. I take the un eater food out after a day. ( Not enough shrimp to eat a whole wafer in one day)

I also feed organic spinach now and then.


----------



## Bahugo

Mines always gone the next morning, I throw it in at night. When I feel evil I will flick the lights on a hour or two after and watch dozens of shrimp freak out lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> 1) I don't mind, I want to grow out a nice size chunk though first but it grows like a weed for me so shouldn't be an issue
> 
> 2) Ei dosing, there is a sticky about it in the fert section.
> 
> 3) will do.


1) Awesome. I am sorta patient, I can wait.:hihi:

2) Got ya. I am gonna have to look at that one. Hopefully it is laid out better than the one on APC. Where did you get all your chemicals?

3) Sweet. It took me 10 min to respond to this. I am uploading the pics to PhotoBucket right now.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Mines always gone the next morning, I throw it in at night. When I feel evil I will flick the lights on a hour or two after and watch dozens of shrimp freak out lol.


I don't have dozens of shrimp yet! :flick:


----------



## orchidman

Looks great and fluffy!!!

I love riccia! I gonna put it in my 5g whenever I was still gonna have it planted. But I need to do something with it. I started with mesh that was pretty small so it took forever to start and then I got a BBa attack. So I'm going to toss the tiny bits I have and then in the future maybe get some more for something. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I don't have dozens of shrimp yet! :flick:


Crank up the Barry White for em, and tell em to get a move on! Lol.



orchidman said:


> Looks great and fluffy!!!
> 
> I love riccia! I gonna put it in my 5g whenever I was still gonna have it planted. But I need to do something with it. I started with mesh that was pretty small so it took forever to start and then I got a BBa attack. So I'm going to toss the tiny bits I have and then in the future maybe get some more for something.
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Emersed setup?



P.S. - Check my emersed set up thread. It is worth it.


----------



## zachary908

I've got like a 4x5 mat of riccia growing emmersed on the wood in my 75g. :icon_mrgr


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I've got like a 4x5 mat of riccia growing emmersed on the wood in my 75g. :icon_mrgr


Very nice, but you need more. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

Is it fully emersed zach? Be careful the bottoms don't start dying or else you will have riccia floating everywhere, trust me lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

I responded to your reply on my thread Rich. I didn't see it at first. My bad man.


----------



## orchidman

I dent know riccia could grow emersed! I'll have to read about it and check your journal. I'm going to take down my emersed setup since the ug failed and it's getting cold


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Is it fully emersed zach? Be careful the bottoms don't start dying or else you will have riccia floating everywhere, trust me lol.


It's pretty much fully emersed. Their is a little bit in water, otherwise it would be dead. Personally I could care less if it dies... :hihi: I didn't add any riccia to this tank... I guess some little pieces were on the moss, and it grew into a mat


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> I dent know riccia could grow emersed! I'll have to read about it and check your journal. I'm going to take down my emersed setup since the ug failed and it's getting cold
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Why not just bring it in and do some fluorescent lighting on it?


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful looking plants, nice scape


----------



## Bahugo

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning! !


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Beautiful looking plants, nice scape



Thanks 2in10!


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning! !


Morning, Rich!



orchidman said:


> I dent know riccia could grow emersed!
> You can call me Bob


Yep, Riccia is just a liverwort.


----------



## orchidman

whaqtsa a liverwort? haha


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> whaqtsa a liverwort? haha


Here you go, Bob! They are bryophytes 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marchantiophyta


----------



## Bahugo

Should have some more pics today, I need to pick up the tank and do a WC and clean the prefilter.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Should have some more pics today, I need to pick up the tank and do a WC and clean the prefilter.


Awesome! I may take pics of my tank even though nothing has changed. I may be too busy though. ( That's code for lazy. :hihi: )


----------



## Bahugo

Lazy lazy lazy! Sheesh take some pics.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Lazy lazy lazy! Sheesh take some pics.


Haha, I'll see what I can do this evening. Just wish their was something new to take pictures of...

I'm thinking about tearing the killifish tank down and doing another shrimp tank....


----------



## Bahugo

send me your killi's lol


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> send me your killi's lol


If I decide to get rid of them I might.  Where would you put them though? lol


----------



## orchidman

im sure he could find room for a new tank!


----------



## Bahugo

I still have two tanks in the other room waiting for shrimp or fish


----------



## cableguy69846

Gah. Ya'll wake up way too early. Good afternoon.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I still have two tanks in the other room waiting for shrimp or fish


 I'll keep you in mind.



cableguy69846 said:


> Gah. Ya'll wake up way too early. Good afternoon.


Ha, good afternoon Cable!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Ha, good afternoon Cable!


YAAaaaaawwwnnnnnn. I need coffee. Then I am going to play with water and electricity. Oh, Yeah, and some chemicals. Add the power tool, and I am well on my way to a possible ER visit.:hihi::icon_eek:


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> YAAaaaaawwwnnnnnn. I need coffee. Then I am going to play with water and electricity. Oh, Yeah, and some chemicals. Add the power tool, and I am well on my way to a possible ER visit.:hihi::icon_eek:


Pfft... water and electricity is nothing new to me. It's everywhere at Inland. :hihi: Salt is a great conductor as well.....


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Pfft... water and electricity is nothing new to me. It's everywhere at Inland. :hihi: Salt is a great conductor as well.....


Lol. This is true. But I have been electrocuted more times than I care to count. None of them by the fish tanks though. Lol.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. This is true. But I have been electrocuted more times than I care to count. None of them by the fish tanks though. Lol.


Same here..... some of mine are fish tank related. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Same here..... some of mine are fish tank related. :hihi:


Lol. Working where you work, I am not surprised. It is only a matter of time before it happens to me too.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Working where you work, I am not surprised. It is only a matter of time before it happens to me too.


lol yeah.


----------



## Bahugo

lol electricity is no fun


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol electricity is no fun


Lol. So is CO2. Check my 10 gal thread. In like 3 min.


----------



## Bahugo

Maybe no pics tonight lol, I didn't feel like it.


----------



## cableguy69846

Round one of The Bidding Wars! Are you ready?!:bounce:


----------



## Bahugo

I'll update in a bit everything I got from auction.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Round one of The Bidding Wars! Are you ready?!:bounce:


Kid you not, right after you left a bag of like 50 mosquito fish went up for auction


----------



## orchidman

what did ya get what did ya get??


----------



## Bahugo

alot of random stuff


----------



## orchidman

yeah yeah? what exactly?? common man! im dying here!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Kid you not, right after you left a bag of like 50 mosquito fish went up for auction


Dang. How much did it go for?

Did you get my PM?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yeah yeah? what exactly?? common man! im dying here!


Lol. Easy killer. We will tell you.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908

Can't wait to see what you got. 

PS. I'll take some pics of the 75 in a minute. Nothing has changed though. I have 3 different plant orders coming this week though.


----------



## orchidman

what did you get cable?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> what did you get cable?


A nice piece of drift wood for the 2.5 gal.

About 20 cherry shrimp. Stuck them in the Palu.

Some anubius for the Palu and 10 gal.

And some Crypt wendetti "Red" for the 10 gal and emersed set up.

At one point Rich had like 2 bags, I went for a smoke and came back and he had like four. Then we almost fought over some anubius. It was a good time.

I am putting pics on photobucket as I type. So I should have some fun updates up tonight.


----------



## orchidman

excuse me for talking about smoking again, but if you didnt have to smoke, you would have gotten those two bags! MUAHHAA! okay, im done now 

sounds like you got some nice stuff!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> excuse me for talking about smoking again, but if you didnt have to smoke, you would have gotten those two bags! MUAHHAA! okay, im done now
> 
> sounds like you got some nice stuff!


Lol. I should quit. One of the bags he got was a crypt I really wanted. :hihi:
It's ok though, another one went up before I left.

Yeah. I did get some nice stuff. I would show you all, but photobucket is taking FOREVER!


----------



## orchidman

i use picasa! you should switch 

what kind of crypt?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i use picasa! you should switch
> 
> what kind of crypt?


I am thinking of doing a different site. But, alas, I am lazy.

It was the same crypt I got. I think, I hope. Or I am gonna kick myself in the head.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

oh nice, i had a wendtii 'bronze' or 'brown' or something. i liked it. im beginning to like crypts


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> oh nice, i had a wendtii 'bronze' or 'brown' or something. i liked it. im beginning to like crypts


So am I. I have seen a lot of good ones. I am also obsessed with Java Fern and am getting all the variants I can. I may have to set up a tank with just that in the near future.

Also falling head-over-heals for dirt tanks.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

lol! i know how ya feel! i like needle leaf java fern


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol! i know how ya feel! i like needle leaf java fern


I like that one and Tropica.

I have 4 types. I just need needle leaf and undulata variants. And I think I will have all of them.


----------



## orchidman

lets take this convo to my journal. i dont want to spam bahugos. then maybe someone else will post in my journal haha


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lets take this convo to my journal. i dont want to spam bahugos. then maybe someone else will post in my journal haha


Lol. Got ya.:icon_wink


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Dang. How much did it go for?
> 
> Did you get my PM?


Yeah, I'll reply in a few 

I forget what they went for, I was going to bid for you but after it got too like 4 dollars people starting bidding like crazy 



cableguy69846 said:


> A nice piece of drift wood for the 2.5 gal.
> 
> About 20 cherry shrimp. Stuck them in the Palu.
> 
> Some anubius for the Palu and 10 gal.
> 
> And some Crypt wendetti "Red" for the 10 gal and emersed set up.
> 
> At one point Rich had like 2 bags, I went for a smoke and came back and he had like four. Then we almost fought over some anubius. It was a good time.
> 
> I am putting pics on photobucket as I type. So I should have some fun updates up tonight.


Lol, I think I ended up leaving with like 20 bags haha I think my reciept said 17 or 19 or something like that 

I got 2 powerheads

A air pump

2 heaters 

three bags of anubias

A piece of driftwood with Anubias

Crypt wendetti red 

Crypt lutea 

3 parent raised Phillipine blue/smokey (I will double check on what the 
second part is I'm pretty sure it's smokey )

A bag of like 50 java fern plantlets/plants

2 bristle nose plecos

A bag of driftwood sticks (woot, I really wanted this I'm glad nobody tried having a bidding war against me) 

A pound of Xmas moss (shhhh don't let cable know yet lol) 

The auction guy laughed at me because like 2x in a row some guy at the last second, literally last second as the auctioneer was forming "sold" in his mouth some guy sitting in the front would raise his card.. the third time I did the "are you serious" over exaggerated head/eye roll and bidded again (they would never try again, only the one time) and he was staring at me because I was holding my card up the whole time and saw me roll my head (I'm pretty sure it was for one of the bags of anubias or something they were going for 3-6 dollars each and literally a foot and a half long of anubias in each bag I couldn't pass it up). He just laughed because he knew I was going to bid again, and was like "I hate it when that happens too me too" 

On the way out some guy passed me up because he was carrying stuff out and jokingly said "you were defiantly the plant guy today! Everytime my brother would try to get a plant you would be bidding" I just laughed and said yeah.. I don't feel bad at all for the guy, not even exaggerating, he probably dropped nearly 500~ he was a powerhouse with cichlids and livebearers and crap, and his brother was one of the people who last second always tried out bidding people and made the auction go on forever. 

I was shocked by how much people were paying for (ESPECIALLY the first two) *angelfish, guppies*, bristlenose (regular and albino) pleco's, cory cats, and swordtails.. there wasn't one bag of these that went under ten dollars.. and cichlids there were SOOOO MANY cichlids most of them went for over 10 dollars besides a few random ones. Livebearers in general all went for over 10+ a bag, even ones that nobody knew what they were lol. 

All together I think I spent 60~ bucks? I wish I had more money I would have loved to get some of the breeding rainbowfish, guppies or even some more of the phillipine blue's, or some of the tanks were going for supppper cheap, a 55g with extras went for 11$ 

I left a few auctions before the end, I probably could have picked up another bag of anubias and some odds and ends but I wanted to get out before everybody had to pay, especially the high ballers with tonnnnns of stuff.


----------



## orchidman

lets see pics of the blue/smokey! the anubias sounds great! i want some!! cant wait to see pics! seems like you got quite alot!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, I'll reply in a few
> 
> I forget what they went for, I was going to bid for you but after it got too like 4 dollars people starting bidding like crazy


Jeesh. I am definitely bringing more money the next time. I know Rachael really wanted some of those guppies, and I really wanted the swordtails the d-bag, I mean, number 77 got. That guy irritated me to no end. he was bidding last minute too, and it was retarded. Any way, I will get some next time.



Bahugo said:


> A pound of Xmas moss (shhhh don't let cable know yet lol)


I am totally gonna ninja some.:hihi: How much did you pay for it?


----------



## orchidman

lol! number 77! hahah


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Jeesh. I am definitely bringing more money the next time. I know Rachael really wanted some of those guppies, and I really wanted the swordtails the d-bag, I mean, number 77 got. That guy irritated me to no end. he was bidding last minute too, and it was retarded. Any way, I will get some next time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally gonna ninja some.:hihi: How much did you pay for it?


Yeah, that guy was annoying.. those swordtails were by far the coolest I ever seen though, I totally know why they went for so much after I saw them lol. He left not too much later after you, thankfully for my sanity. He was another deep pocket guy. And yeah, I was pretty shocked about the guppies, I almost bid on something later on because the price started to come down but it would still get too 10+ dollars after it would stall at 3$ (when I was considering bidding) then it would be a matter of seconds before it got too 10+. Honestly that guy and 2-3 others were killing me. 

There was one auction that I wasn't paying attention too that went over 50 dollars, I didn't hear the name of the fish but it was totally out of no where it was one of the last bags before I left when the bidding was really slowing down.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> lol! number 77! hahah


It was his card number, you should have seen the back of it because he was writing down everything he bought it was a huge double rowed list of prices... (he was right in front of us) He left because his box was overflowing and his second box he said too some guy in front of him that "I might stop back in" I was just holding my breath that he wouldn't


----------



## Bahugo

Oh, and I think I payed 3 dollars for the xmas moss cable


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, that guy was annoying.. those swordtails were by far the coolest I ever seen though, I totally know why they went for so much after I saw them lol. He left not too much later after you, thankfully for my sanity. He was another deep pocket guy. And yeah, I was pretty shocked about the guppies, I almost bid on something later on because the price started to come down but it would still get too 10+ dollars after it would stall at 3$ (when I was considering bidding) then it would be a matter of seconds before it got too 10+. Honestly that guy and 2-3 others were killing me.
> 
> There was one auction that I wasn't paying attention too that went over 50 dollars, I didn't hear the name of the fish but it was totally out of no where it was one of the last bags before I left when the bidding was really slowing down.


Some times those livebearer guys get crazy. I really wanted the swords and the all black guppies, but not for that much money. At that price, let the breeders have them. That means the next time, there will be more.


----------



## orchidman

lol! sounds annoying haha! i wish i had a tank buddy i could go to auctions and complain about other people with!


----------



## Bahugo

uploading some pics


----------



## orchidman

woot woot!


----------



## Bahugo

*Some random stuff first:*

56g fts 









Big angel 

















Pleco I won a few weeks go

















CRS shrimplet photo I took yesterday









*Auction stuff

New pleco (s)

































Coming in for photoshooot lol

















Close up









Photoshoot over









Not the greatest picture of the new angels *this is after they got out of the bag they were still pretty stressed out









Anubias most of it 









Anubias on driftwood (this doesn't show all of it)









my sticks


----------



## orchidman

that crs is so cute! thats my favorite grade and coloration. i like the candy cane! of course wine reds and BKK are nice too haha

nice plecos!

i love the angels! youll have to post more pics once they color up!!

that anubias is great! im so jeleous! im going to get rid of my anubias probably, im taking the DW out, and its attached. so idk


----------



## Bahugo

Take it off the driftwood...


----------



## zachary908

That's some nice stuff you got there. That's an awesome amount of anubias you got there. Those Philippine Blue's loom promising. Can't wait to see them grow up!


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks zach!


----------



## orchidman

well its not that amazing looking as is, so im not sur eif its even worth it. thats the thing. not sure if ill use it in an upcoming scape or what. and im thinking if i do need anubias in the future, ill just buy some nicer stuff. idk


----------



## Bahugo

anubias is too expensive too throw away, you will regret it


----------



## orchidman

will i? maybe i should keep it. it isnt anything special though. and where would i put it once i take the DW out?


----------



## Bahugo

Throw it on a rock and just leave it in a corner or something


----------



## orchidman

alright, you've convinced me! maybe ill give it to someone if i dont end up wanting it!


----------



## Bahugo

You can send it too me with those mulberry leaves lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow, dude. You made out pretty well. That anubius chain is crazy. I take it you won't need the little pieces (in comparison to yours) that I have now. Lol.

Diggin the shrimps as always man.


----------



## Bahugo

I think I might pass on it for now, you can always split it up and put it in your tank you can cut the rhizome shorter


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I think I might pass on it for now, you can always split it up and put it in your tank you can cut the rhizome shorter


I may be able to stick it in the Palu, I will just have to crowd some things up. I will mess with it tomorrow though.

I am gonna end up turning the palu into a dirt tank. I can feel it.

If you want the air pump, let me know. I will trade you for some X-mas moss.:hihi: Just shoot me a PM at some point.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> You can send it too me with those mulberry leaves lol


haha! maybe! 

dude, seriously if you want some leaves, just PM me!


----------



## Bahugo

I'm sure I'll pm you sometime when I have money Bob! 

I'll let you know what's up Cable, I'm sure I'll have left over, if not, I'm sure I'll have a ton of grow off within a few weeks to trim off.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'm sure I'll pm you sometime when I have money Bob!
> 
> I'll let you know what's up Cable, I'm sure I'll have left over, if not, I'm sure I'll have a ton of grow off within a few weeks to trim off.


Either way works for me. I will have to find room for it any way. Lol. Maybe more moss walls.

All the plants I have, I think I need some more tanks soon.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I'll let you know what's up Cable, I'm sure I'll have left over, if not, I'm sure I'll have a ton of grow off within a few weeks to trim off.


Xmas moss grows at an insane rate, so I'm sure you will have some to sell soon!


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, 
I am patiently waiting for my driftwood from Plantbrain then I will be rescaping the 20g I think I might do rough scapes with rocks in the 29g since they have the same footprint


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol,
> I am patiently waiting for my driftwood from Plantbrain then I will be rescaping the 20g I think I might do rough scapes with rocks in the 29g since they have the same footprint


Maybe just mark the height off on the tank with tape or something. That will work though. If you don't use all that wood let me know. I can tell you how best to get rid of it.:hihi:


----------



## 2in10

Bahugo said:


> *Some random stuff first:*
> 
> 
> Pleco I won a few weeks go


I got a couple of these guys at my LFS a couple weeks ago. Do you know what species or l number they are?

Tank looks great, beautiful wins congrats


----------



## nonconductive

nice new angels rich!


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> I'm sure I'll pm you sometime when I have money Bob!
> 
> I'll let you know what's up Cable, I'm sure I'll have left over, if not, I'm sure I'll have a ton of grow off within a few weeks to trim off.



it only costs 3 dollars to ship some leaves :bounce: from you, thats all i'd really want


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Maybe just mark the height off on the tank with tape or something. That will work though. If you don't use all that wood let me know. I can tell you how best to get rid of it.:hihi:


Lol, I have plenty of room for driftwood! 



2in10 said:


> I got a couple of these guys at my LFS a couple weeks ago. Do you know what species or l number they are?
> 
> Tank looks great, beautiful wins congrats


Not sure what the L number is, I think it is a dwarf bristlenose 



nonconductive said:


> nice new angels rich!


Thanks!


----------



## nonconductive

he looks like some i picked up awhile back that were labeled ancistrus sp. pucallpa


----------



## orchidman

mine came out the other day. it has tripled in size! i havent seen him since though


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> it only costs 3 dollars to ship some leaves :bounce: from you, thats all i'd really want


I'll let you know how much money I have on paypal after I get driftwood and send chad a package. 



nonconductive said:


> he looks like some i picked up awhile back that were labeled ancistrus sp. pucallpa


Hmm, he is really small though, like 2~ inches. The breader I got it from said he wasn't sure of the L number but it doesn't have bristles like the regular dwarf bristle noses and there was several bags all without bristles and it was for the club where he helps out alot so I couldn't see him just putting plain dwarf bristle noses in that were all missing bristles if that makes sense. 



orchidman said:


> mine came out the other day. it has tripled in size! i havent seen him since though


Huh?


----------



## orchidman

my Bn pleco. i got it as a tiny baby from rachel. and its in my 29g......


----------



## cableguy69846

I thought the females didn't have the bristles? I could be wrong.

Are you working on a rescape today Rich?


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah, I'm about to start taking plants out of the 20g in a few min


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, I'm about to start taking plants out of the 20g in a few min


Nice. I am thinking I need a massive rescape on the 10 gallon in the near future. And maybe some dirt. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

Should do it today!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Should do it today!


Lol. I want to figure out the substrate bit first. I want to go with dirt with a black gravel cap I think. I f I do that, I need to get some black gravel, and I don't have money at the moment.


----------



## nonconductive

did someone say dirt?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> did someone say dirt?


Lol, that was me. I am quickly becoming obsessed with it. I have 2 gallon that I set up with dirt from the get go, I just changed the 2.5 over, and now I am thinking of doing the 10 gallon as well. And I have a feeling the Paludarium will become a dirt tank in the near future. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I want to figure out the substrate bit first. I want to go with dirt with a black gravel cap I think. I f I do that, I need to get some black gravel, and I don't have money at the moment.


Lol, excuses excuses. 



nonconductive said:


> did someone say dirt?


Is that what I have to do to get you in my journal? 

Dirt
~Rich.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, excuses excuses.


Lol. I don't want to muck it all up though. I want it to take the first time out, as I have no where to put the fish while I mess around with it. They would have to come out and go back in in one day.


----------



## Bahugo

Don't you have black gravel in there now?


----------



## nonconductive

hey im always reading your journal.. its in my subscribed threads.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Don't you have black gravel in there now?


Nope. Eco-Complete. I hate it.


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Nope. Eco-Complete. I hate it.


i hate eco. it screwed with my water for a year before i pitched it.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> hey im always reading your journal.. its in my subscribed threads.


Well, you better keep your eyes open for my rescape lol I expect reviews from you! :icon_mrgr



cableguy69846 said:


> Nope. Eco-Complete. I hate it.


Why do you hate it? I would just reuse it, you have it why spend more money.. I guess I'm just incredibly broke lol.


----------



## nonconductive

i think bob is right, females dont have bristles and i dont think males get them until mature maybe?? im sure mike knows.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i hate eco. it screwed with my water for a year before i pitched it.


I have not been paying that close attention to that, it just makes the tank dirty any time I mess around in it, and it is a pain to vacuum.



Bahugo said:


> Well, you better keep your eyes open for my rescape lol I expect reviews from you! :icon_mrgr
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate it? I would just reuse it, you have it why spend more money.. I guess I'm just incredibly broke lol.


I would not mind spending money on the gravel, and I already have the dirt. I know I won't go wrong with the black gravel.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Should do it today!


i second that!



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I want to figure out the substrate bit first. I want to go with dirt with a black gravel cap I think. I f I do that, I need to get some black gravel, and I don't have money at the moment.


eco complete.. its free!



Bahugo said:


> Well, you better keep your eyes open for my rescape lol I expect reviews from you! :icon_mrgr
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate it? I would just reuse it, you have it why spend more money.. I guess I'm just incredibly broke lol.


+2



nonconductive said:


> i think bob is right, females dont have bristles and i dont think males get them until mature maybe?? im sure mike knows.


that was cable, but thanks for the props!


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> I have not been paying that close attention to that, it just makes the tank dirty any time I mess around in it, and it is a pain to vacuum.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not mind spending money on the gravel, and I already have the dirt. I know I won't go wrong with the black gravel.


then go get the stupid gravel and rescape already  :bounce:


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> then go get the stupid gravel and rescape already  :bounce:


Lol. I have to wait on funds. Another week and a half.


----------



## Bahugo

Uploading some before pics


----------



## nonconductive

ooops sorry i mean cableguy


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Uploading some before pics


:bounce:



nonconductive said:


> ooops sorry i mean cableguy


Lol, thanks man. It is ok.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> lol. I have to wait on funds. Another week and a half.


thats why i said use eco complete!!!!!!!



bahugo said:


> uploading some before pics


agreed!


----------



## cableguy69846

*Sniff* Why are you yelling at me, Bob? I can't take the pressure.....
*Runs to corner and starts rocking gently*

This old man, he plays one.........


----------



## Bahugo

fts front









Left side from the front









Right side from front









Left side 









Right side









Overhead (flash was weird on the first one) 
















close up overhead


----------



## cableguy69846

That is a lot of growth. I like it.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> *Sniff* Why are you yelling at me, Bob? I can't take the pressure.....
> *Runs to corner and starts rocking gently*
> 
> This old man, he plays one.........



muahaha! works every time! haha  


looks great Rich! awesome! i love it


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> muahaha! works every time! haha
> 
> 
> looks great Rich! awesome! i love it


Lol. I have to clean reptile tanks before I can play with the fish though. I will see what happens today.


----------



## orchidman

okay, well good luck with the cage! hhaha


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> okay, well good luck with the cage! hhaha


Lol, you mean 7 cages. Lol. We have a small zoo in our house.


----------



## orchidman

OOooohhhh better get started


----------



## nonconductive

collectoris anyone? you know the first step is denial.

looks good rich, nice and thick like your ham-steak.


----------



## Bahugo

My ham-steak? I don't understand hillbilly lingo nonC lol 

Who's a collector? my plants or Cables reptile house lol 

And I am just starting on the tank now ended up having to run an errand super quick


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> My ham-steak? I don't understand hillbilly lingo nonC lol
> 
> Who's a collector? my plants or Cables reptile house lol
> 
> And I am just starting on the tank now ended up having to run an errand super quick


I don't even want to know about ham-steak.

And I prefer it to be called Cable's Mini-zoo thank-you-very-much.:icon_lol:

At least you are getting something done. The only thing I did was watch a flippin movie.


----------



## orchidman

A ham-steak is a super thick You know cable, not everything has a twisted second meaning. Although with us most things are that way! Haha

What? You watched a movie? Should've rescaped and cleaned the zoo just givin you a hard time. 

Have you sold any tickets to the zoo yet?


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

Why ls everyone hating on Eco-complete? I love my eco!

I have collectoritis as well, Non C! Up to.. 24? Species in one tank now. :hihi:

Tank looks good, Rich! Looks like you need to chop that polygonum up and send it to me! roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Well tank is empty! Will be scaping it in a few min after things settle down a little bit more, I've given up on picking up all the moss pieces.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Well tank is empty! Will be scaping it in a few min after things settle down a little bit more, I've given up on picking up all the moss pieces.


Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## orchidman

Woohooo


You can call me Bob


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Why ls everyone hating on Eco-complete? I love my eco!
> 
> I have collectoritis as well, Non C! Up to.. 24? Species in one tank now. :hihi:
> 
> Tank looks good, Rich! Looks like you need to chop that polygonum up and send it to me! roud:


Only 24? Think I am around 40ish for my 150. :icon_eek:


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> Only 24? Think I am around 40ish for my 150. :icon_eek:


I've only got a 75g. I'm actually running out of room for plants... I think I need to get rid of some hardscape. :hihi:

Actually I have 26. Forgot Joraan threw in a few stems of silvertip cabomba and a stem of pogostemon yatabenus with my order.


----------



## orchidman

I have 8 in my 10g. So I've got ya beat in the ratio of plants to gallons ;p yours are mire special than mine though


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> A ham-steak is a super thick You know cable, not everything has a twisted second meaning. Although with us most things are that way! Haha
> 
> What? You watched a movie? Should've rescaped and cleaned the zoo just givin you a hard time.
> 
> Have you sold any tickets to the zoo yet?
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Lol, most things around you guys do have second meanings.
And I will probably clean the zoo tomorrow when the fiancee is home. Then she has to help me. Lol.
I sold one ticket, but they were a no show. Oh well. I will find someone else. Lol.
I think I have pics of all the animals in the zoo, but I will have to dig them all up or get new ones. I may start a thread for it.



zachary908 said:


> Why ls everyone hating on Eco-complete? I love my eco!
> 
> I have collectoritis as well, Non C! Up to.. 24? Species in one tank now. :hihi:
> 
> Tank looks good, Rich! Looks like you need to chop that polygonum up and send it to me! roud:


Every time I use it is filthy in like 3 days. I hate it. I am definitely goin dirt on my 10 gallon and we will see about the shrimp tank. I may get some of that Fluval stuff for that one.

And I think I am a little behind on the collectoritis. I think I only have 7 or 8 species in my 10 gallon. But then again, I also have 5 tanks with all different plants for the most part.


----------



## zachary908

Cable.. I don't really have that problem, every tried increasing your flow to see if it helps?



orchidman said:


> I have 8 in my 10g. So I've got ya beat in the ratio of plants to gallons ;p yours are mire special than mine though


I don't have any special plants, bob. Craig has all the cool ones.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Cable.. I don't really have that problem, every tried increasing your flow to see if it helps?


I am only running an aqua clear 20, so I can only do so much with it. I never thought of that though. Oh well. It don't matter now, I am gonna do dirt anyway.


----------



## orchidman

Yeah cable, it's true! Haha

Macrandra is my only somewhat special thing. And not that special even. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> I am only running an aqua clear 20, so I can only do so much with it. I never thought of that though. Oh well. It don't matter now, I am gonna do dirt anyway.


Cap the dirt... with ECO!!!! :hihi:

Yeah, it's probably getting dirty cause their isn't enough flow to carry the gunk to your filter. I've noticed if my power head isn't positioned right I get a dead spot or two where stuff collects.


----------



## Craigthor

I don't really have any cool ones yet they will arrive over the next 2-3 days.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Cap the dirt... with ECO!!!! :hihi:
> 
> Yeah, it's probably getting dirty cause their isn't enough flow to carry the gunk to your filter. I've noticed if my power head isn't positioned right I get a dead spot or two where stuff collects.


I think that may be my problem. I think I see an Eheim in my future really soon. Just not sure when.


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> I don't really have any cool ones yet they will arrive over the next 2-3 days.


Well, you have cool stuff coming. I don't. Just some ludwigia sp. 'red' and nicks "scrap downoi" lol


----------



## orchidman

That's cool


I dot have anything coming!!


You can call me Bob


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Well, you have cool stuff coming. I don't. Just some ludwigia sp. 'red' and nicks "scrap downoi" lol


Yeah sorry about that I kinda cleared out Nicks Downoi supply... With everything coming there will probably be some give aways at soem point.

Craig


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> Yeah sorry about that I kinda cleared out Nicks Downoi supply... With everything coming there will probably be some give aways at soem point.
> 
> Craig


Oh haha, no worries! When I bought Nick's leftovers I wasn't even looking for any downoi. I have 20+ plants already. However with the killer deal he was offering I couldn't not buy them! I'll use what I can in the 75 and plant the rest emersed.


----------



## orchidman

Dibs on the giveaways  haha did you find everything for your tank?


You can call me Bob


----------



## Craigthor

Wife will probably off my head when she sees how much I spent on plants this weekend...


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> Dibs on the giveaways  haha did you find everything for your tank?
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Still hunting for some nice Bolbitis and Weeping Moss but that is all I still really need for the scape


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> Wife will probably off my head when she sees how much I spent on plants this weekend...


Ha! Let me know when you start selling trimmings, I'm sure I'll be interested in some stuff.


----------



## orchidman

Nice. Almost got everything. You gonna post a sketch for us?


You can call me Bob


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> Nice. Almost got everything. You gonna post a sketch for us?
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Nope. :flick: It's all in my head, well kinda...


----------



## orchidman

Haha NO! I wanna see what your scheming!


You can call me Bob


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> Haha NO! I wanna see what your scheming!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Wait till this weekend and you can... :icon_eek:


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> Wait till this weekend and you can... :icon_eek:


I may have to check out your 150 now man.


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> I may have to check out your 150 now man.


Your only about 4.5 hours away.


----------



## orchidman

Yay!!


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> Wait till this weekend and you can... :icon_eek:


Can't wait to see it man! Wait.. this weekend.. means I can't see it till Wednesday probably. Work Sunday and Going to chicago for two days on the 10th and 11th


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> Your only about 4.5 hours away.


Lol. I can do that when I stop at Inland Aquatics where zachary908 works in Indiana. Maybe I can get Bahugo in on this little adventure too.

I just started reading the thread. Those rocks are huge.:icon_eek:


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I can do that when I stop at Inland Aquatics where zachary908 works in Indiana.


Yeah.. you need to get on that, slacker! We got a fish order coming in this Thursday! :flick: Ordered it myself, so we are getting some good stuff.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Yeah.. you need to get on that, slacker! We got a fish order coming in this Thursday! :flick: Ordered it myself, so we are getting some good stuff.


Dangit. I am broke till next week. Lol. I spent too much on fish and stuff this week already.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Dangit. I am broke till next week. Lol. I spent too much on fish and stuff this week already.


$800 plus order... I'm sure we will have stuff left next week...


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> $800 plus order... I'm sure we will have stuff left next week...


Lol. If I can convince the fiancee that the drive is going to be worth it.

Do you guys deal in reptiles at all? Or just fish and the things that go with that.


----------



## orchidman

I wanna come!


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> I wanna come!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

Don't you have the reptile conversion this weekend cable? We looked into it, until we saw 15$ per person to enter. Felt in my pocket for money and found lint, lol.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. If I can convince the fiancee that the drive is going to be worth it.
> 
> Do you guys deal in reptiles at all? Or just fish and the things that go with that.


Dude! The drive is worth it regardless of if you are going to buy stuff! We have some cool stuff to look at bro. let me know, and plan it on a day I work.

No reptiles, but we have frogs.. Currently we have. 3 different types of tinctorious, some azureus, an auratus, and a bunh of leucomelas! Oh, we have a few whites tree frogs, and a red eye tree frog as well.


----------



## nonconductive

if you guys go to inland, you might as well drive the other 1 1/2 hours to indianapolis to visit me :icon_smil


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> Dangit. I am broke till next week. Lol. I spent too much on fish and stuff this week already.


You spent too much on fish huh? I'm trying not to think what my bank account is going to look like by Friday.

Craig


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> if you guys go to inland, you might as well drive the other 1 1/2 hours to indianapolis to visit me :icon_smil


Maybe they can pick you up! :flick:


----------



## Bahugo

Or we can go to NonC's house and drive past inland and wave lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Don't you have the reptile conversion this weekend cable? We looked into it, until we saw 15$ per person to enter. Felt in my pocket for money and found lint, lol.


Lol. Yeah. It is Sat. and Sun. If you pay one day though, you will get in for both of them. And it is really worth it even if you don't buy anything.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> if you guys go to inland, you might as well drive the other 1 1/2 hours to indianapolis to visit me :icon_smil


I would only do that if I could spend about 3 hours just staring at your tank.:drool:

It would be pretty cool to get something like that going on. A meeting of the minds if you will. Lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> You spent too much on fish huh? I'm trying not to think what my bank account is going to look like by Friday.
> 
> Craig


Lol. I know that feeling. I dropped my last 30 bucks at the auction the other day. But it was worth it.



zachary908 said:


> Maybe they can pick you up! :flick:


We could all meet and have a TPT party.



Bahugo said:


> Or we can go to NonC's house and drive past inland and wave lol.


Lol.


----------



## nonconductive

i have a couch and a chair facing it just for that purpose! its also visible from the dining room table. Many-o-time my wife has been blabbing through dinner and has noticed me not responding because i'm trying to be sneaky and stare at the tank out of the corner of my eye. lol


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i have a couch and a chair facing it just for that purpose! its also visible from the dining room table. Many-o-time my wife has been blabbing through dinner and has noticed me not responding because i'm trying to be sneaky and stare at the tank out of the corner of my eye. lol


Lol. That is how it should be setup. I have one of my tanks at the foot of the bed. That way I can see it while I am lying down.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> i have a couch and a chair facing it just for that purpose! its also visible from the dining room table. Many-o-time my wife has been blabbing through dinner and has noticed me not responding because i'm trying to be sneaky and stare at the tank out of the corner of my eye. lol


Lol! 

I would consider it if you bought stuff for me too cook for dinner for everybody lol. I make some killer ribs with grilled corn and some cheesy hash brown potato's (hard to explain, but they are good). I have been dying to make ribs lately I don't know why.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol!
> 
> I would consider it if you bought stuff for me too cook for dinner for everybody lol. I make some killer ribs with grilled corn and some cheesy hash brown potato's (hard to explain, but they are good). I have been dying to make ribs lately I don't know why.


I'm down. The carnivore in me is screaming "YES!!!" Lol.


----------



## nonconductive

im up for some ribs, taters and sweet corn.


----------



## orchidman

NOOOO not without me! i want in! i want foood! meat


----------



## Craigthor

Cable- where was the auction at?


----------



## Bahugo

Craigthor said:


> Cable- where was the auction at?


greenwater aquarium society of Chicago in Alsip IL 

Unless you are talking about the reptile convention I think it's this weekend in tinley park IL


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> im up for some ribs, taters and sweet corn.


Now I want ribs even more lol


----------



## orchidman

my mouth is watering haha!


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> my mouth is watering haha!


then tell rich to put some clothes on so it will stop.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> then tell rich to put some clothes on so it will stop.


lol 
:fish1:


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> Cable- where was the auction at?


Alsip, Il. It was a Greenwater Society auction. I think they have 2 a year or something like the.



Bahugo said:


> greenwater aquarium society of Chicago in Alsip IL
> 
> Unless you are talking about the reptile convention I think it's this weekend in tinley park IL


Yeah, the Reptile Convention is in Tinley Park. It is the NARBC show. I know they go to a few other places too.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> then tell rich to put some clothes on so it will stop.


Will do! thanks for the pointers!

EWW GRODY * pukes


----------



## Bahugo

Some pics incoming, I'm not done yet though


----------



## Bahugo

*56 g stuff*
Did a little rearrange

















angels

































MR T

























*20g deconstruction* 
Rocks, HM, HC and downoi out 

























Left side out









Rotala coming out *this is all one stem* the pic doesn't do any justice but it literally was half the length of the tank 
overhead shot 








frontal shot 









The reddest leaf ever, randomly from my rotala 

















Hardscape teaser


----------



## Craigthor

Haha my tank is cloudier...:icon_roll

Looking good though.


----------



## Bahugo

Craigthor said:


> Haha my tank is cloudier...:icon_roll
> 
> Looking good though.


Lol, oh is it? It wouldn't be a tease if it was crystal clear lol :hihi::red_mouth

Thanks!


----------



## orchidman

cant wait to see it planted!


----------



## chad320

Looks good so far!


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> cant wait to see it planted!


Bummer, because you have too wait too see it planted OOOHHHH lol I crack myself up. 



chad320 said:


> Looks good so far!


Thanks! Got your moss today, sent you a PM Thanks!


----------



## chad320

Cool, if something grows good for you LMK, I got more. BTW, Mr. T is super sexy lookin


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Cool, if something grows good for you LMK, I got more. BTW, Mr. T is super sexy lookin


He is, I have a miss T growing in the 10g (worried the angelfish would grab her) , I would love it if they had babies


----------



## orchidman

beautiful angels by the way


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks bob!


----------



## orchidman

Np!


----------



## cableguy69846

Very nice Rich. Are those the angels you got at the auction? And what kind of fish is Mr. T? That red leaf is pretty cool.

P.S. - I was at PetsMart again today, and they got some good crypt wendetti "Green" and I think some Rotala in the little packages. Thought you might like to know. I may go when I get paid again and pick some up.

On another note. Never realized how much colored rocks were. $17 bucks for a 20lb. bag of black aquarium gravel. Not even sure I would need that much for the 10 gallon.

What do you guys think of me combining all my threads into one thread? I have like 6 of them, and it is anoying.

Again, good lookin tanks, Rich. Looking forward to the rescape.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Combine them!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Combine them!


Lol. One step ahead of ya. I just uploaded pics to PB so I could do that very thing.roud:


----------



## orchidman

woop woop


----------



## cableguy69846

New thread. Link in sig.roud:

How's the tank comin, Rich?


----------



## cableguy69846

Ok. Now it is.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

I have the left side more or less done, I been trimming things too get chad's package together. I got some a sexy moss-assortment box today.  I'll have some progress pics in a min


----------



## orchidman

cant wait to see them tomorrow!


----------



## Bahugo

*Left side

















































THE MOSS!!!!! :biggrin:








*


----------



## zachary908

Looks good. I have moss envy! :biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

Looks great man. I too, have moss envy.:biggrin:

Where did you get all that moss from?


----------



## cableguy69846

Ok. I have some fert questions for you, Rich. I want to know where you get your ferts from.Next is, what do you use for Micro nutrients?


----------



## [email protected]

I, too, am envious of the mosses. You have me beat on species by a few it looks like. Tank is looking good though. I have GOT to get me some of that downoi, I love that stuff.


----------



## nonconductive

that is alot of moss! and alot of wisteria you got there.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Looks great man. I too, have moss envy.:biggrin:
> 
> Where did you get all that moss from?


Chad! He rocks



cableguy69846 said:


> Ok. I have some fert questions for you, Rich. I want to know where you get your ferts from.Next is, what do you use for Micro nutrients?


I get them from here, then I make my own bottles. http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/micro-macro-fertilizers.html



[email protected] said:


> I, too, am envious of the mosses. You have me beat on species by a few it looks like. Tank is looking good though. I have GOT to get me some of that downoi, I love that stuff.


Thanks, yeah downoi is cool stuff lol



nonconductive said:


> that is alot of moss! and alot of wisteria you got there.


Thanks Non c how do you like the left side so far???


----------



## orchidman

looks great got soo much moss haha


----------



## cableguy69846

[email protected] said:


> I, too, am envious of the mosses. You have me beat on species by a few it looks like. Tank is looking good though. I have GOT to get me some of that downoi, I love that stuff.


I started drooling when I saw it. Lol.

How is your tank coming man? Have not seen you post about it in a while.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Chad! He rocks
> 
> 
> 
> I get them from here, then I make my own bottles. http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/micro-macro-fertilizers.html


Thanks man. I am gonna have to contact him and get me some more moss.

And you said that you use the EI method correct? How many times a week do you have to dose with that method?


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah, I am following this http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/21944-_dosing-regimes_.html


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, I am following this http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/21944-_dosing-regimes_.html


Dang. I really want something I can dose once a week. Oh, well. I will have to do something. Do you have a dirt tank still?


----------



## chad320

I use this method. Less water changes and dosing than EI but works just as good. Especially if you keep shrimp ...http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/pps-pro


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I use this method. Less water changes and dosing than EI but works just as good. Especially if you keep shrimp ...http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/pps-pro


That is the one I was looking at. Do you have to dose that once a day though?


----------



## chad320

I dont. I dose when they look like they need it.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I dont. I dose when they look like they need it.


Got ya. I am going to look into it some more.

What do you use for micros? I was looking at some of the off-the-shelf ferts, and noticed Nutrafin Plant Gro has all the micros and no macros.


----------



## chad320

I use CSM+B with Millers microplex and 10% DTPA Fe.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I use CSM+B with Millers microplex and 10% DTPA Fe.


Got ya.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Dang. I really want something I can dose once a week. Oh, well. I will have to do something. Do you have a dirt tank still?


It's not that bad, I just mix them in a jug and dose them with a little measuring cup. I still have dirt in my emersed setup lol 



chad320 said:


> I use this method. Less water changes and dosing than EI but works just as good. Especially if you keep shrimp ...http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/pps-pro


I've been considering that. 

So the tank will get finished up tonight, I need to run an errand and I am trying too see if the wood will come today in the mail before I put the rest of the plants back in. 

On another note, I haven't been taking care of my emersed setup too well and yesterday when I was sorting out plant for chad I put the seeds from my one plant in there and some of my plants looked kinda gross then I realized that there was barley any water in there. Woops.


----------



## cableguy69846

Lol, got ya, Rich. I am curious to what people are dosing on their dirt tanks, if at all. If I need to fertilize my dirt setups, I would like to start asap, if not, I am not even gonna waste my time looking it up.

And how did you end up with not enough water? I end up with too much after about two weeks of misting and then I have to empty some.


----------



## Bahugo

Evaporation probably *shrug*


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Evaporation probably *shrug*


That sucks man. Do you mist on a daily basis?

On another note, I just counted 23 CRS and a bunch of shrimplets that I can't get a pic of yet.


----------



## Bahugo

Very cool about the shrimplets! 

I use to mist it daily, I have been slacking lately.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Very cool about the shrimplets!
> 
> I use to mist it daily, I have been slacking lately.


Thanks.

And get back on that misting slacker! Lol.:hihi:

Btw, do you still have some MM in that setup? And what happened to all the X-Mas moss you got at the auction? And what is going on with the rack? Lol. Thought I would bombard you a little bit to help you get back on track.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And get back on that misting slacker! Lol.:hihi:
> 
> Btw, do you still have some MM in that setup? And what happened to all the X-Mas moss you got at the auction? And what is going on with the rack? Lol. Thought I would bombard you a little bit to help you get back on track.:biggrin:


I know I been slacking. 

What is MM? 

Its still in the bag lol, I got the anubias planted last night and some of the java fern. 

I know I need to get back on track.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I know I been slacking.
> 
> What is MM?
> 
> Its still in the bag lol, I got the anubias planted last night and some of the java fern.
> 
> I know I need to get back on track.


Crap, it is that little clover looking plant. I think you had some in your emersed and I know you had some in the 20 gal. Maybe I am thinking of something different.

Still in the bag?! It is gonna die! Lol. I just got the rest of the anubias out of the container I had it in today and tossed it in the emersed set up for now.

Know any places to get some good Drift Wood? I need some branchy stuff.


----------



## Bahugo

You can try capital pet on 175th and cicero, or something like that... they actually have some decent pieces. 

Lol the xmass moss will be fine, moss is indestructible 

I think I want to tweak something on the left side before I finish planting some things in the tank i'll have updates later.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You can try capital pet on 175th and cicero, or something like that... they actually have some decent pieces.
> 
> Lol the moss will be fine, moss is indestructible
> 
> I think I want to tweak something on the left side before I finish planting some things in the tank i'll have updates later.


Sweet. Thanks man. I am gonna check it out on Fri.

And I know what you mean about moss. I moved a bunch around before I tied it down and it was fine.

There is a kid in the S&S selling yellow shrimp. Didn't know if you were interested. He said they would live with and not breed with CRS. I am thinking I am gonna get some. You should check it out. It may be up your alley.

I will keep a look out for the updates.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

They will breed with cherry's


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> They will breed with cherry's


+2

+ I have some cheaper


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> They will breed with cherry's


Crap. I thought they might. I guess I will not by buying from him then.



chad320 said:


> +2
> 
> + I have some cheaper


Maybe when my 2.5 calms down I will take some off your hands.:icon_wink


----------



## Bahugo

Wow I'm slacking again today


----------



## Bahugo

cable I forgot to reply, do you mean either one of these plants?


----------



## zachary908

I believe Cable was referring to Marsilea minuta when he said MM..


----------



## Bahugo

I got most plants planted tonight, a few things will get rearaged in the future because of the driftwood coming in and ect I will probably have pics tomorrow morning possibly later tonight


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> cable I forgot to reply, do you mean either one of these plants?


Yeah. I was talking about the shorter one, not the stem.



zachary908 said:


> I believe Cable was referring to Marsilea minuta when he said MM..


That is what I meant, I just had a brain fart and could not remember it for the life of me.



Bahugo said:


> I got most plants planted tonight, a few things will get rearaged in the future because of the driftwood coming in and ect I will probably have pics tomorrow morning possibly later tonight


Where are they at, slacker?


----------



## Bahugo

I don't have marsilea minuta but I have the clover thing on the left in the pic I posted


----------



## Bahugo

going to upload some pics of where I'm at so far. I still need to plant the HM and glosso (yeah switching hc back to glosso)


----------



## Bahugo

*Left side before tweak 









Left side after tweak 









ghetto fts 









Right side









Downoi 









Middle 









*Some things are going to get tweaked when I get wood in. The Rotala Rotundifolia really got hacked lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I don't have marsilea minuta but I have the clover thing on the left in the pic I posted


That is the one I am talking about. If you plan on getting rid of any, let me know.

What is the bright red plant on the right side? It looks awesome.

The tank looks good man. Can't wait to see it with all the other drift wood in it.


----------



## nonconductive

is it m quadrifolia?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> is it m quadrifolia?


Maybe? Lol. I have no idea. I just know that I like it.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> That is the one I am talking about. If you plan on getting rid of any, let me know.
> 
> What is the bright red plant on the right side? It looks awesome.
> 
> The tank looks good man. Can't wait to see it with all the other drift wood in it.


I might be trimming the emersed setup soon if you are intrested in some things 

The red plants are:
One is the expensive red ludwigia and the other is ludwigia glandulosa I think (sara gave them too me when we traded a while back )


----------



## Bahugo

Chad gave me the Genus name of hydrocotyle, I'm pretty sure it is hydrocotyle sp. "Japan", that's the one that it looks like to me anyways...


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I might be trimming the emersed setup soon if you are intrested in some things
> 
> The red plants are:
> One is the expensive red ludwigia and the other is ludwigia glandulosa I think (sara gave them too me when we traded a while back )


For sure, just let me know what you have.
That red one is awesome, I may see if I can track some down at some point.



Bahugo said:


> Chad gave me the Genus name of hydrocotyle, I'm pretty sure it is hydrocotyle sp. "Japan", that's the one that it looks like to me anyways...


For which plant?


----------



## Bahugo

The clover plant


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> The clover plant


Got ya. If you are gonna get rid of some of it, let me know.


----------



## nonconductive

i have some of that too. (from sara)


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> i have some of that too. (from sara)


Same source as I got it from :tongue::hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Is my rescape that bad, no love for the new layout lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Is my rescape that bad, no love for the new layout lol


Hey, hey, I showed some love. Lol.

When you supposed to get the new DW?


----------



## Bahugo

Not today sadly


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Not today sadly


DOH! Oh well. I am sure it will be soon.


----------



## orchidman

any idea when?


----------



## Bahugo

Angel fish pics coming, AND EVIL MONKEY


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Angel fish pics coming, AND EVIL MONKEY


You have one too?! They are contagious. Stupid evil monkeys.


----------



## orchidman

i have a little brother, if thats what you mean... lol


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i have a little brother, if thats what you mean... lol


Lol. I got 4 of those. You want one?


----------



## Bahugo

Angels 
*2 bigger ones








2 big ones with baby 








Baby









**The story of the Evil Monkey and my dog:*"Dad I need to show you something"









"It's up there"









"AHHHHH"


















"He's got my lip!!!!"









"HE's Coming for you next" 








This story has been brought too you by Bailey's Plantedtank broadcast.


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics! Love that Philippine blue!


----------



## orchidman

lol! nice fish! nice dog! nice monkey~ haha


you kinda look the way i pictured you!


----------



## cableguy69846

Love the pics man. And animals crack me up. They do the darnedest things.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> lol! nice fish! nice dog! nice monkey~ haha
> 
> 
> you kinda look the way i pictured you!


Lol you can't even tell by that pic You just see my hat head :tongue:


----------



## orchidman

well your head looks like i thought


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, Bob wants a face picture, that's why you watch my journal


----------



## orchidman

uhh... yeah! haha! thats why you watch D's you wanted to see me in my tutu


----------



## wkndracer

That baby looks like a nice little standard fin smokey


----------



## Bahugo

wkndracer said:


> That baby looks like a nice little standard fin smokey


Thanks!


----------



## sewingalot

Running short on time, but I looked at all the great pictures. I like the rocks and new hardscape. Looking forward to seeing it develop (if you'll let it without rearranging, lol). And did I see that you are growing Eichornia Diversifolia emersed????? Fantastic! That is great. You should post that in the plants section and see if anyone else has successfully done so.


----------



## nonconductive

nice angels and nice dog rich! are those big ones a pair?


----------



## orchidman

How big are the smokeys? Quarter? Half dollar?


You can call me Bob


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Running short on time, but I looked at all the great pictures. I like the rocks and new hardscape. Looking forward to seeing it develop (if you'll let it without rearranging, lol). And did I see that you are growing Eichornia Diversifolia emersed????? Fantastic! That is great. You should post that in the plants section and see if anyone else has successfully done so.


Aww You were back, now you are probably gone already  I missed your comments in my journal. I kid you not I was going to email you one of those pics I took of my dog and say "We want too know where you are" I plan on letting it develop once I get twigs lol then there will more then likely be one more rearrange then grow. Yeah, I've thought about it but I didn't know if people who tear my a new one and just say how it's not able too. 



nonconductive said:


> nice angels and nice dog rich! are those big ones a pair?


Not sure if they are pairs, originally I thought that the larger one was paired with the black one, then the smaller one with the black one... I think it is too low of temp for them to get it on it's only 77 I think in the tank. Kind of like my rams, If I bumped the temp for my rams they would be still having eggs every week. 



orchidman said:


> How big are the smokeys? Quarter? Half dollar?
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


They are pretty small? Maybe a little bigger then a quarter but not half dollar


----------



## 2in10

Great pics


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Great pics


Thanks! 


______________________________

*sigh* 
No driftwood today, 
Where'o'where did my little sticks go, 
When'o'when will they come? 
My shrimps been given me the stinky face, 
waiting for their new wood to pick, 
where'o'where did my little sticks go
When'o'when will they come? 
*sigh*


----------



## Bahugo

*EYES THEY ARE WATCHING YOU FROM IN THE TUMMY! *


----------



## zachary908

Awesome picture, Rich!


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks Zach! Do you see the eyes?


----------



## zachary908

Haha, yeah! Makes me wish my shrimp would have babies already!


----------



## Bahugo

It would be alot better if the fishing line wasn't in the way lol


----------



## sewingalot

That picture is far out. That is too cool that you can get the eyes. Your photography skills have also improved 100%.

Missed you guys, too.


----------



## cableguy69846

Awesome picture, Rich.

Love the poem too.:hihi:


----------



## 2in10

Awesome shot congrats


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> That picture is far out. That is too cool that you can get the eyes. Your photography skills have also improved 100%.
> 
> Missed you guys, too.


Lol, now imagine if I had an actual camera not my cell phone! I could get some super cool pics. 



cableguy69846 said:


> Awesome picture, Rich.
> 
> Love the poem too.:hihi:


Lol, thanks, atleast somebody noticed my poem! 



2in10 said:


> Awesome shot congrats


Thanks!


----------



## cableguy69846

Lol. No prob man.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

I got a package'o'driftwood today! Looks like my poem worked haha.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I got a package'o'driftwood today! Looks like my poem worked haha.


Nice. roud:

Now get to rescaping man.:hihi:

Checked out Capital Pets today. The only driftwood they had was attached to slate with screws. I don't want that. Going to have to hit up Aquarium Adventure.


----------



## Bahugo

Why don't you want DW attached to slate? They had some really sweet pieces last time I went in there. I've never found a decent piece from Aquarium adventures


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Why don't you want DW attached to slate? They had some really sweet pieces last time I went in there. I've never found a decent piece from Aquarium adventures


I want something with more versatility. I don't want something that is fixed to a piece of slate. I may have to go online if I don't find anything. I also saw some small pieces at Animal Island, so I may go that route. Not really sure yet though. Lets see how I like it after I move some plants around.


----------



## Bahugo

Just take the screw out and rescrew it down that's what i did, I've had to screw most of my pieces of driftwood down at one point or another.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Just take the screw out and rescrew it down that's what i did, I've had to screw most of my pieces of driftwood down at one point or another.


Dang. I don't want to have to mess around with all that though. I may have to do it though if I can't find anything. I may keep looking. I have an awesome piece of wood in the 20 long for the beardie, but I think he would be angry if I took it away.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Dang. I don't want to have to mess around with all that though. I may have to do it though if I can't find anything. I may keep looking. I have an awesome piece of wood in the 20 long for the beardie, but I think he would be angry if I took it away.


Is it grapevine? I would stay away from grapevine in the aquarium it's really hit or miss and you don't want too see the funk it grows if you get a bad piece lol. Trust me!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Is it grapevine? I would stay away from grapevine in the aquarium it's really hit or miss and you don't want too see the funk it grows if you get a bad piece lol. Trust me!


Lol. Not gonna mess with all that. I am gonna get some good DW. I may check out Aquarium Adventure anyway, kinda want to look at their plants and we could eat at Ikea. Mmmmm, sweedish meatballs.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Eat at Ikea? Isn't that a furniture store lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Eat at Ikea? Isn't that a furniture store lol


Lol, yeah, but they have the best sweedish meatballs in the restaurant upstairs. They are awesome.


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, I'll take your word on that one


----------



## Bahugo

*EGGGSSSSS 2 have hatched so far, moved them too the fry tank *










*Driftwood* some came really beaten up 










*After several hours*










Still have plenty pieces left but this is my first idea


----------



## jkan0228

Hope my future shrimp will have eyes in her tummy too!!


----------



## cableguy69846

Dude that is awesome on the eggs.roud:

And where did you get all that drift wood?


----------



## sewingalot

Just went back to where I left off, about post #500 or so. Took forever, but I had to comment on some possibly outdated events. That is too funny but sad about the yoyos jumping out. But the banana peeling image had me in tears from laughing. And sad that 2 of your loaches died on 8/29. I hate that for you. Sorry about the discus and getting sick. Your lazy pleco sounds like the one I had. You should get some albinos from Wkndracer.

Looks like from the discus to the gudgeon and shrimp, you've had a little rough go of it. I am glad to see you are hanging in there and are pulling the tank back together.

Nice new fish additions and that betta is a cutie and same for Misses T.

And coming from a person that just had to kill a spider just like the one non-c describe and not even an hour ago, so I am totally freaking at that picture. Thanks for that. EEK. I totally threw a cd case on it and it moved. Backed it with my hubby's shoe. I am so gross/creeped out right now and then I see that picture just as my nerves were calming. Help me.

I noticed you want yellow shrimp. I'll trade you a few for a few of your CRS. If you are interested, pm me. That was really gross about the head ripping of the shrimp for CRS babies, lol. 

Not going to continue commenting about everything, but LMAO on the poetry! I am glad someone was rhyming while I was gone. And it was hilarious too.

What is it with this forum and manzanita? I don't know why, but I've gotten it a few times and just don't care for it. But I do like how you were able to take a bunch of sticks and make it in a tree. Cute.

There, I read up on your entire journal from the time I left. Feel special? :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Just went back to where I left off, about post #500 or so. Took forever, but I had to comment on some possibly outdated events. That is too funny but sad about the yoyos jumping out. But the banana peeling image had me in tears from laughing. And sad that 2 of your loaches died on 8/29. I hate that for you. Sorry about the discus and getting sick. Your lazy pleco sounds like the one I had. You should get some albinos from Wkndracer.
> 
> Looks like from the discus to the gudgeon and shrimp, you've had a little rough go of it. I am glad to see you are hanging in there and are pulling the tank back together.
> 
> Nice new fish additions and that betta is a cutie and same for Misses T.
> 
> And coming from a person that just had to kill a spider just like the one non-c describe and not even an hour ago, so I am totally freaking at that picture. Thanks for that. EEK. I totally threw a cd case on it and it moved. Backed it with my hubby's shoe. I am so gross/creeped out right now and then I see that picture just as my nerves were calming. Help me.
> 
> I noticed you want yellow shrimp. I'll trade you a few for a few of your CRS. If you are interested, pm me. That was really gross about the head ripping of the shrimp for CRS babies, lol.
> 
> Not going to continue commenting about everything, but LMAO on the poetry! I am glad someone was rhyming while I was gone. And it was hilarious too.
> 
> What is it with this forum and manzanita? I don't know why, but I've gotten it a few times and just don't care for it. But I do like how you were able to take a bunch of sticks and make it in a tree. Cute.
> 
> There, I read up on your entire journal from the time I left. Feel special? :hihi:


*Sara* You make me realize I never finish updating things when I start talking about things lol. 

I am working on getting everything back together! I actually have 4 pleco's now, don't ask me how they kind of just appear in my hand when I go to auctions and mini auctions, the original pleco is always chugging along now. Is it possible for a Pleco to be emo because he has no tank mates? Even if they aren't the same type? 

I like the betta's I wish I didn't get four though lol. I don't know what to do with all of them. I am still waiting for miss T to get bigger so she can go get too know mr T! I love those fish, along with the scarlet badis. I won't even lie, I've seriously considered transferring my shrimp and moving the badis and gudgeons to the 20g, but I can't bring myself too transferring the shrimp. 

I will let you know if my CRS ever breed effectively, I'm sure my constant rescaping isn't helping any. And when I have money to ship things. 

I'm glad you liked the poetry lol it was a pretty pathetic attempt but it was fun non-the-less . 

Honestly I wanted too get "sticks" I could have cared less what kind of driftwood it was. I just can't bring myself too paying 10$ for a tiny twig at the fish stores around here, and the fact that I don't know what type of wood I can use if I picked it locally and how to know if it is aquarium safe (pestisides were my biggest fear)

I feel so privileged you read everything! I was hoping when you came back you would enjoy the pages of stuff to go through


----------



## Bahugo

Working on rescape today


----------



## Bahugo

I think I might have killed all my shrimp today . . .


----------



## jkan0228

Pics!!!! Of both. Lol maybe not the dead shrimp.....


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I think I might have killed all my shrimp today . . .


How do you think you did that?


----------



## Bahugo

I tried changing the gravel to akadama but had to take it back out and put in the old gravel the tank is a mess now, I'm doing a WC too try to clear the water


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I tried changing the gravel to akadama but had to take it back out and put in the old gravel the tank is a mess now, I'm doing a WC too try to clear the water


That sucks man. Did you see any shrimp? And why didn't the other stuff work?


----------



## Bahugo

I'll explain everything in a few, but here are some pics of what the water looks like lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Yikes!  That happened to my water just now when I moved the substrate around before I planted everything again. 4 water changes later, and it was still a bit cloudy. Good luck man.


----------



## jkan0228

Thats exactly what mine looked like when I switched out my sand... good luck!


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Thats exactly what mine looked like when I switched out my sand... good luck!


Just goes to show, we all do it at least once in our fish keeping careers.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> Just goes to show, we all do it at least once in our fish keeping careers.:hihi:


Haha, for me it was trying to save $$ on substrate the first time, so wrong.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Haha, for me it was trying to save $$ on substrate the first time, so wrong.


Lol. I am planning on going dirt in the 10 gallon, but I probably won't do that till I can completely break down the tank and redo it. I will most likely do it when I get the 20 gallon up and running. Then I can move the fish over.


----------



## cableguy69846

OK, Rich, what's the verdict on the tank?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> OK, Rich, what's the verdict on the tank?


Shrimp are still alive! :biggrin: About to start planting stuff.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Shrimp are still alive! :biggrin: About to start planting stuff.


Yay! I like hearing that shrimp are still alive. That is always a good thing.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Yay! I like hearing that shrimp are still alive. That is always a good thing.roud:


Yup! things are going along slowly but surely.. Tieing moss is so tedious


----------



## sewingalot

I hate to laugh, but this so reminds me of the mud slide I created uprooting the sword plant. Too many, many water changes and filter unclogging to clear up. LOL. I am so glad to see I'm not alone finally on an occasional mishap. Only, I am like Murphy's Law when it comes to tanks lately. No job = no money to maintain like I used to.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yup! things are going along slowly but surely.. Tieing moss is so tedious


Lol. I know the feeling.:hihi::icon_roll


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> I hate to laugh, but this so reminds me of the mud slide I created uprooting the sword plant. Too many, many water changes and filter unclogging to clear up. LOL. I am so glad to see I'm not alone finally on an occasional mishap. Only, I am like Murphy's Law when it comes to tanks lately. No job = no money to maintain like I used to.


Lol! I remember those photos. 

Updates so far: 

*Kind of FTS **sides are missing*









*Left tree *









*Right *


----------



## Bahugo

Update on the eggs: 
We had 4 hatch today so far! We are up to 6 fry swimming around!!  They all seem super happy so far and are eating!


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice. I like the tree and so do the shrimp apparently. And good job on the eggs. I hope the rest hatch for ya.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice. I like the tree and so do the shrimp apparently. And good job on the eggs. I hope the rest hatch for ya.


Thanks! 

I don't know what we will do with all the fish if all the eggs hatch lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't know what we will do with all the fish if all the eggs hatch lol


I think I missed something. Lol. What kind of fish are they?


----------



## Bahugo

Kate won them from the meeting this month at GWAS, from the ranbowfish guy... gary lange I think is his name. I forget the name off the top of my head, but they are F1 of his wild caught ones he brought home a few years ago.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Kate won them from the meeting this month at GWAS, from the ranbowfish guy... gary lange I think is his name. I forget the name off the top of my head, but they are F1 of his wild caught ones he brought home a few years ago.


Not bad. You gonna sell them maybe?


----------



## Bahugo

I would imagine some of them 

Almost done with the rescape!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I would imagine some of them
> 
> Almost done with the rescape!


Got ya. If you find out the name of them, let me know. And you gonna do pictures tonight?


----------



## Bahugo

Probably


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Probably


Sweet. BTW, I just noticed I am over 1,000 posts. GO ME!!!:bounce:

It is really thanks to you guys though. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Sweet. BTW, I just noticed I am over 1,000 posts. GO ME!!!:bounce:
> 
> It is really thanks to you guys though. Lol.



Lol congrats! I'll do one super quick picture but that's all, I got a flat tire trying to go too wallmart to get ice cream so I wasted like 2 hours of my life waiting for tow truck. Incoming in two minutes.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol congrats! I'll do one super quick picture but that's all, I got a flat tire trying to go too wallmart to get ice cream so I wasted like 2 hours of my life waiting for tow truck. Incoming in two minutes.


Why didn't you just change it? Lol. Good one on the pic. Waiting patiently.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

I didn't have a spare 

*FTS*









*Left









Right







*

Crappy pics but an update none the less, will have more pics tomorrow. All I need to do is plant the glosso!


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice. Sucks on the spare. I hope you didn't have to pay an arm and a leg for the tow. Those guys are ridiculous.

Like the new scape. It looks like you thinned out a lot man. I am guessing the glosso is going in the middle, in that big open space? Gonna be awesome.

What is going on with the rack tanks BTW? I have not seen anything in here on them recently.


----------



## sewingalot

I like the v shape. Are you going to try to keep this? I really like the idea. Sucks about the tire.


----------



## nonconductive

sucks about the tire but the tank looks good. so jammed pack and thick.


----------



## 2in10

Very good looking, nice density


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice. Sucks on the spare. I hope you didn't have to pay an arm and a leg for the tow. Those guys are ridiculous.
> 
> Like the new scape. It looks like you thinned out a lot man. I am guessing the glosso is going in the middle, in that big open space? Gonna be awesome.
> 
> What is going on with the rack tanks BTW? I have not seen anything in here on them recently.


Yeah Glosso in the middle
The rack tanks are tanks that sit on a rack :flick: That's about all they are right now, lol. No the 10g still has the scarlet badis and miss T the 20g is currently used too raise fry (we had 3 more hatch). 29g has 2 of the bettas in it for the time being 



sewingalot said:


> I like the v shape. Are you going to try to keep this? I really like the idea. Sucks about the tire.


I am going for this look again. (yes, my inspiration was my own tank lol) Obviously there was some tweaks and what not, but I was sick of the old driftwood it took up sooooo much room. 











nonconductive said:


> sucks about the tire but the tank looks good. so jammed pack and thick.


Thanks nonC! I'm hoping to bring back the "old tank" with this scape once it fills in. You need to be on me about rescaping, and letting it grow out!  lol you slack on my journal and look what happens, i've been rescaping like once a week. :flick:



2in10 said:


> Very good looking, nice density



Thank you!


----------



## nonconductive

well what did i tell you. all that fooling around and you're going back to the original lol.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> well what did i tell you. all that fooling around and you're going back to the original lol.


Lol, well you'll have to watch me to make sure I don't mess with anything!  

I just changed my tire, it went relatively quick at the tire place I only had too wait 15 min too get the new tire put on then came home and threw it on the car. Fun times, the longest part was trying to find the tire iron in my garage lol 

So those sponge filters I bought make amazing prefilters for canisters ! if you noticed in the pictures there is a different sponge on the right side


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, well you'll have to watch me to make sure I don't mess with anything!
> 
> I just changed my tire, it went relatively quick at the tire place I only had too wait 15 min too get the new tire put on then came home and threw it on the car. Fun times, the longest part was trying to find the tire iron in my garage lol
> 
> So those sponge filters I bought make amazing prefilters for canisters ! if you noticed in the pictures there is a different sponge on the right side


Not bad on the tire. You may want to invest in a spare though. Lol. Just a thought.

I thought that is was. I am lookin forward to seeing this bad boy grow back in not. Are you ever going to do a HC carpet in any tank?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Not bad on the tire. You may want to invest in a spare though. Lol. Just a thought.
> 
> I thought that is was. I am lookin forward to seeing this bad boy grow back in not. Are you ever going to do a HC carpet in any tank?


Not sure about the HC lol, it's in my emersed setup if that counts  

I'm pretty sure my co2 tank is empty now too, so I need to go bring it in to switch it out... atleast that's free


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Not sure about the HC lol, it's in my emersed setup if that counts
> 
> I'm pretty sure my co2 tank is empty now too, so I need to go bring it in to switch it out... atleast that's free


I guess that counts a little bit. Lol.

Where do you bring it that it is free?


----------



## Bahugo

My brother-in-law is the shop manager at a gas (medical gasses and stuff like that) company


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> My brother-in-law is the shop manager at a gas (medical gasses and stuff like that) company


Good deal man. What kind of CO2 steup do you have? I know it is pressurized, but what other parts do you have?


----------



## nonconductive

we used to go get N2O gas from a medical gas supply place in the tinley park area back in the days of oootz tss ooontz tss ooontz tss


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Good deal man. What kind of CO2 steup do you have? I know it is pressurized, but what other parts do you have?


I'll take a picture of it later on



nonconductive said:


> we used to go get N2O gas from a medical gas supply place in the tinley park area back in the days of* oootz tss ooontz tss ooontz tss*




Is this cave man talk? If you ask Kate she would say I still sound like this when I'm frustrated. :icon_mrgr


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'll take a picture of it later on
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Is this cave man talk? If you ask Kate she would say I still sound like this when I'm frustrated. :icon_mrgr


Thanks man.

Lol.


----------



## nonconductive

me say ooontz

you say tsss.


thats the sound of house music.

my wife says she can tell when im really hungry because i eat like a caveman.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> me say ooontz
> 
> you say tsss.
> 
> 
> thats the sound of house music.
> 
> my wife says she can tell when im really hungry because i eat like a caveman.



Lol


----------



## nonconductive

foood.... mouthhh.... now!!!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> me say ooontz
> 
> you say tsss.
> 
> 
> thats the sound of house music.
> 
> my wife says she can tell when im really hungry because i eat like a caveman.


Lol. I remember the days when I was really into that music. Then I discovered GOOD music and I can't go back.



nonconductive said:


> foood.... mouthhh.... now!!!!!!


Lol. I think all men do that.


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I remember the days when I was really into that music. Then I discovered GOOD music and I can't go back.


i think i spent every weekend in abandoned buildings & warehouses for about 4 years listening to that stuff. i was more into gabber & hard acid than house music though.

i then discovered good music ie. industrial.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i think i spent every weekend in abandoned buildings & warehouses for about 4 years listening to that stuff. i was more into gabber & hard acid than house music though.
> 
> i then discovered good music ie. industrial.


Lol. I was always the one blasting it on a car system with subs and all that thinking I was so cool. The funny thing is, is that later in life, you would find me blasting Journey over the same system.

And I discovered some of the European industrial, goth, and metal. My main industrial band at the moment is Grendel. Love that stuff. But I am not into it as much as rock and metal. Cant give up the sick guitar riffs.roud:


----------



## nonconductive

woah you just earned points....

i saw Grendel a few years back when they played a small festival in chicago. sadly, the hot chick anita is no longer involved.

the older i get the less i like the angsty stomp stomp grrrrr stuff and the more i like the cheezy bubblegumness of synthpop.


haha from house music to journey? that seems backwards


----------



## Bahugo

I'm so glad I never bought subs. I hate living on 127th st, I swear people drive like 5 miles an hour down the street jamming their bass. There isn't even any good rap music anymore, it's all lady gaga, justin beiber and all the rappers want to be like them. The worst is the people who have techno and subs, do they not realize they will just screw up their subs?


----------



## nonconductive

nothing like hearing ancient 909 kicks on someones weak ass subs.


127th? are you on the south side?


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> nothing like hearing ancient 909 kicks on someones weak ass subs.
> 
> 
> 127th? are you on the south side?


Yesssir just east of ridgeland right off 127th.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> woah you just earned points....
> 
> i saw Grendel a few years back when they played a small festival in chicago. sadly, the hot chick anita is no longer involved.
> 
> the older i get the less i like the angsty stomp stomp grrrrr stuff and the more i like the cheezy bubblegumness of synthpop.
> 
> 
> haha from house music to journey? that seems backwards


Lol. Thanks man. I always come back to Journey. It is what I was raised on. The thing I find messed up, is now I listen to a lot of the same music as my mom. It is sad.

I am not into as much of the loud crazy stuff anymore either. I guess it comes with being a parent and having to grow up a little bit. But my music choice has definitely changed over the past few years.



Bahugo said:


> I'm so glad I never bought subs. I hate living on 127th st, I swear people drive like 5 miles an hour down the street jamming their bass. There isn't even any good rap music anymore, it's all lady gaga, justin beiber and all the rappers want to be like them. The worst is the people who have techno and subs, do they not realize they will just screw up their subs?


I hate when people blast nothing but bass. Especially if their car rattles like crazy. If I can hear your license plate frame over your bass, there is something wrong. When I had my TA, I had one sub and some good 6x9's in the back. I got a little bass, but mostly all around sound and I liked it that way. I want to hear music, not bass.

And, you are in a bad place to hear anything but bass from cars, Rich. It is for sure a suburban thing to have so much bass that it rattles house windows as you drive past.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> nothing like hearing ancient 909 kicks on someones weak ass subs.
> 
> 
> 127th? are you on the south side?


I forgot you are from around here. What high school did you go to and when did you graduate?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I hate when people blast nothing but bass. Especially if their car rattles like crazy. If I can hear your license plate frame over your bass, there is something wrong. When I had my TA, I had one sub and some good 6x9's in the back. I got a little bass, but mostly all around sound and I liked it that way. I want to hear music, not bass.
> 
> And, you are in a bad place to hear anything but bass from cars, Rich. It is for sure a suburban thing to have so much bass that it rattles house windows as you drive past.


I've known people that ruined brand new cars because they were dumb and didn't put in dynomat or whatever that stuff is so it rattled everything off, one guy lost his muffler and exhaust pipe. If you are going to spend hundreds on subs, spend 20 bucks on some dynomat and a few hours of your time too put it in. (I swear that's what it's called, its the lining stuff so it doesn't rattle everything) At like 3:45-4 when shepard gets out there is always the cool kids who think they are so BA driving down the street with the subs. 

Subs are one of the things I am very glad I didn't invest in while I was in high school. I would love to have my old cd player though.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I forgot you are from around here. What high school did you go to and when did you graduate?


How do you forget, you came too my house too get plants and you were sitting next to me at the auction lol! roud::flick: Just giving you a hard time. 

Shepard 07 I think


----------



## nonconductive

i have an idea of where you're at, but i tended to stay away from anything south of the 55 LSD junction after i quit going to parties. (unless i was visiting family in the joliet area)

im with cable. i like to hear mids and treble. not just a rattling trunk...

try living in humboldt park/buck town (wicker park), this was before it became trendy. you get to hear all the latino bass music.


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> How do you forget, you came too my house too get plants and you were sitting next to me at the auction lol! roud::flick: Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> Shepard 07 I think


haha thats funny


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I've known people that ruined brand new cars because they were dumb and didn't put in dynomat or whatever that stuff is so it rattled everything off, one guy lost his muffler and exhaust pipe. If you are going to spend hundreds on subs, spend 20 bucks on some dynomat and a few hours of your time too put it in. (I swear that's what it's called, its the lining stuff so it doesn't rattle everything) At like 3:45-4 when shepard gets out there is always the cool kids who think they are so BA driving down the street with the subs.
> 
> Subs are one of the things I am very glad I didn't invest in while I was in high school. I would love to have my old cd player though.


It seems the further south you go, the worse it gets. Lol.



Bahugo said:


> How do you forget, you came too my house too get plants and you were sitting next to me at the auction lol! roud::flick: Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> Shepard 07 I think


Lol. Sorry man. I meant Non-c. I remember where you live. I pass it all the time on the way to Animal Island.roud::icon_mrgr

On another note, what did you do with all the plants you trimmed yesterday?


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> i have an idea of where you're at, but i tended to stay away from anything south of the 55 LSD junction after i quit going to parties. (unless i was visiting family in the joliet area)
> 
> im with cable. i like to hear mids and treble. not just a rattling trunk...
> 
> try living in humboldt park/buck town (wicker park), this was before it became trendy. you get to hear all the latino bass music.


Lol, funny, now all the kids go too the north side for parties, north side kids never come down here lol. I never a partier, but that was always the big thing "that party on the north side was crazzzzzy" every monday after the weekend when I was in high school


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> It seems the further south you go, the worse it gets. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Sorry man. I meant Non-c. I remember where you live. I pass it all the time on the way to Animal Island.roud::icon_mrgr
> 
> On another note, what did you do with all the plants you trimmed yesterday?



I didn't trim anything yesterday they were all trimmed form the previous week. Are you looking for plants?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i have an idea of where you're at, but i tended to stay away from anything south of the 55 LSD junction after i quit going to parties. (unless i was visiting family in the joliet area)
> 
> im with cable. i like to hear mids and treble. not just a rattling trunk...
> 
> try living in humboldt park/buck town (wicker park), this was before it became trendy. you get to hear all the latino bass music.


Lol. What is the point of all bass. It only hurts the ears.

And Humbolt Park is not trendy. It is dangerous now. Lol. The other two are where all the hipsters are moving though. There and Riverview. It is pretty sad.


----------



## nonconductive

cable, 1996, i went to school in the burbs (joliet) and ran away to the city around 18 or so and never looked back. mostly north side, belmont & clark area, lived off of argyle for awhile not too far from the riv & vic (kinda rough), humboldt park for a brief period (SCARY, the stories i could tell). also lived in roger's park for awhile along the evanston border (also scary)


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, funny, now all the kids go too the north side for parties, north side kids never come down here lol. I never a partier, but that was always the big thing "that party on the north side was crazzzzzy" every monday after the weekend when I was in high school


Lol. My fiancee and I hang out on the northside, but that is cuz there is better food and stuff up there. And the bars are all gay friendly, so I don't have to worry about getting in a fight.



Bahugo said:


> I didn't trim anything yesterday they were all trimmed form the previous week. Are you looking for plants?


I am always looking for plants.:icon_bigg I wouldn't mind some more Hygro tiger, but I am not in any hurry. I am more in a hurry to figure out what I am doing with Shrimptopia as far as substrate goes.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> cable, 1996, i went to school in the burbs (joliet) and ran away to the city around 18 or so and never looked back. mostly north side, belmont & clark area, lived off of argyle for awhile not too far from the riv & vic (kinda rough), humboldt park for a brief period (SCARY, the stories i could tell). also lived in roger's park for awhile along the evanston border (also scary)


Lol. I would believe all the stories too. I know some crazy crap happens there.

Belmont and Clark area is not bad, just loud on the weekends. Didn't know you went to school out in Joliet. I thought it was out by Rich and myself.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. My fiancee and I hang out on the northside, but that is cuz there is better food and stuff up there. *And the bars are all gay friendly, so I don't have to worry about getting in a fight.
> *
> 
> 
> I am always looking for plants.:icon_bigg I wouldn't mind some more Hygro tiger, but I am not in any hurry. I am more in a hurry to figure out what I am doing with Shrimptopia as far as substrate goes.


Huh??? I don't understand bold lol

What's your ideas for substrate


----------



## nonconductive

it was dangerous back then, i mean no joke dangerous. like ive been caught inbetween rival gang and gang vs police shoot outs. seen people get mugged at gun/knifepoint. back when i was living there, you would get spill over from wicker park hipsters who were looking for cheaper rent. 

rich, thats funny. when i was young you'd have to go to the north side to find a flyer then somewhere else on the northside for a mapoint then to the industrial slums of the south side for the "event". we learned that if you payed a homeless guy a buck to "watch" your vehichle and promised him more money at 6 am when it was over, your car didnt get messed with and he sat out there all night.


----------



## nonconductive

have either of you guys been to Neo or Exit?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Huh??? I don't understand bold lol
> 
> What's your ideas for substrate


Lol. Boystown. My fiancee is a well know *** Hag up there. So, a lot of the time she knows people and she can drink for free. Up there, you don't have to worry about some guy makin a move on your girl. And the worst fight you will get in is a slap fight.

I am thinking this. Dirt with black aquarium gravel cap, just black aquarium gravel with some planter pots for some crypts or something, florite black, or one of the Fluval substrates.



nonconductive said:


> it was dangerous back then, i mean no joke dangerous. like ive been caught inbetween rival gang and gang vs police shoot outs. seen people get mugged at gun/knifepoint. back when i was living there, you would get spill over from wicker park hipsters who were looking for cheaper rent.
> 
> rich, thats funny. when i was young you'd have to go to the north side to find a flyer then somewhere else on the northside for a mapoint then to the industrial slums of the south side for the "event". we learned that if you payed a homeless guy a buck to "watch" your vehichle and promised him more money at 6 am when it was over, your car didnt get messed with and he sat out there all night.


Lol, now the homeless guys just want to wash your windows.



nonconductive said:


> have either of you guys been to Neo or Exit?


Never even heard of them. I am not a big club person though.


----------



## nonconductive

boys town... all too familiar with that area....


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> boys town... all too familiar with that area....


Lol. So am I.


----------



## Bahugo

I had 10 more eggs hatch! I don't know what I am going to do with all these fish!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I had 10 more eggs hatch! I don't know what I am going to do with all these fish!


I may have some tank space.........:icon_roll:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I may have some tank space.........:icon_roll:hihi:





> Melanotaenia praecox – Pagai 2008 F-1’s The neon rainbowfish created quite a stir when Heiko first collected it some 18 years ago. Since that time the fish that is now available in the hobby hardly even looks like the originals. I went back and collected this fish from the village of Pagai in 2008 and you can see that they are much nicer than any stock found in the stores. These F-1 fish are about .75-1+ inches. 2 pr/$30 Two groups available.


I got eggs instead of live fish though. That's a quote from his post on our club page


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I got eggs instead of live fish though. That's a quote from his post on our club page


That is a nice fish. I am going to have to look up some husbandry on them and see what I can do. I wouldn't mind having something like that in my tanks.


----------



## cableguy69846

I would love to get a pair or trio when they get a little bit bigger, let me know a price when the time comes.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I would love to get a pair or trio when they get a little bit bigger, let me know a price when the time comes.roud:


I'll let you know!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'll let you know!


Sweet. How is the rescape coming along? Or should I say, how are the rescape pics that you owe us from yesterday coming along?:hihi:

P.S. Got tons of shrimp pics in my journal.:icon_smil


----------



## sewingalot

Funny you are wanting your tank to look like it used to as I'd love to have my tank look like it used to. Around when I first started. Cool conversation on Chicago and the music. Want to go someday. My 'wild' grandma lived there and loved it.

By the way, the wisteria you gave me is taking of the tank. I kind of like this plant even though it's a thought of as 'beginner' plant. :tongue:


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, I need to plant the glosso really quick then I'll have some pics... glosso planting is never quick though.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Funny you are wanting your tank to look like it used to as I'd love to have my tank look like it used to. Around when I first started. Cool conversation on Chicago and the music. Want to go someday. My 'wild' grandma lived there and loved it.
> 
> By the way, the wisteria you gave me is taking of the tank. I kind of like this plant even though it's a thought of as 'beginner' plant. :tongue:


Chicago is ok. I am sick of it though. Lived here too long.:hihi:



Bahugo said:


> Lol, I need to plant the glosso really quick then I'll have some pics... glosso planting is never quick though.


Lol. I know that feeling. It took me a couple hours to plant all the Glosso you gave me. And that was without stopping for a break. I guess we will see you later tonight sometime.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Funny you are wanting your tank to look like it used to as I'd love to have my tank look like it used to. Around when I first started. Cool conversation on Chicago and the music. Want to go someday. My 'wild' grandma lived there and loved it.
> 
> By the way, the wisteria you gave me is taking of the tank. I kind of like this plant even though it's a thought of as 'beginner' plant. :tongue:


Lol, funny, I am kind of liking that plant too! I don't know why people complain, it's not like water sprite. That is an annoying plant. 



cableguy69846 said:


> Chicago is ok. I am sick of it though. Lived here too long.:hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I know that feeling. It took me a couple hours to plant all the Glosso you gave me. And that was without stopping for a break. I guess we will see you later tonight sometime.:hihi:


Well, I just split it all into seperate nodes so it should be planted soon. I needed a few min break though


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, funny, I am kind of liking that plant too! I don't know why people complain, it's not like water sprite. That is an annoying plant.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just split it all into seperate nodes so it should be planted soon. I needed a few min break though


Lol. Got ya. Get a cup of coffee too, you are gonna need it.:hihi:

Did you give me some Wisteria?


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Lol, funny, I am kind of liking that plant too! I don't know why people complain, it's not like water sprite. That is an annoying plant.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just split it all into seperate nodes so it should be planted soon. I needed a few min break though


tell me about it! i just gave away a large watersprite that hitchhiked, and now i see 3 plantlets remaining! aAHHH



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Got ya. Get a cup of coffee too, you are gonna need it.:hihi:
> 
> Did you give me some Wisteria?


you want some water sprite?


----------



## Bahugo

Not sure if I gave you wisteria.. You got it from petsmart though. Incoming pics


----------



## Bahugo

*Right side

















Left

















The tree 









Plants:
I forget name lol









ANubias nana petite 









subwass.somethingorother *I can't spell this for the life of me
*









Downoi 









Ludwigia red









Rotala rotundifolia *This patch is probably 4x5 section with 95% of the stems having several branches, I took time trimming this when I was trimming it to send to Chad so I could have the most optimum bushyness when it grows out. Probably 40~ stems, all with 5-10 branches each all trimmed above the branches to multiply. :icon_twis
*









Glosso *Planted a ton of individual nodes pics don't really do justice 
*









Rotala wallichii 









SO MANY FRYYYYY * All the black dots are fry 








[/B]


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow, that tank looks amazing now man. I love the driftwood. How many fry are you up to now?


----------



## Bahugo

30 give or take a few


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> 30 give or take a few


Wow. Not bad. I hope that glosso fills in for you. It does not take long to change over either. I didn't notice any dead leaves on mine when I put it in the 2.5.:icon_smil It almost seemed like there was no changeover period at all.


----------



## Bahugo

This stuff is submersed it's from the hex tank so it shouldn't have to transition at all.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> This stuff is submersed it's from the hex tank so it shouldn't have to transition at all.


Got y...... wait. Hex tank? What hex tank?:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

I've posted pics about it, you've seen it


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I've posted pics about it, you've seen it


I am gonna have to go back and look now. So much happens in your thread, I lose track of it all.


----------



## 2in10

Looking good, congrats on the fry.


----------



## Bahugo

2in10 said:


> Looking good, congrats on the fry.


Thanks! I had some more hatch 



cableguy69846 said:


> I am gonna have to go back and look now. So much happens in your thread, I lose track of it all.


Here is one of the pics I could find of it, it is on the right side


----------



## cableguy69846

Now I remember that tank. How does it look now?


----------



## sewingalot

Congratulations on the fry! Such exciting times!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Now I remember that tank. How does it look now?


Some things changed I'll try to get a pic later



sewingalot said:


> Congratulations on the fry! Such exciting times!


Thanks! It's super exciting, I'm pretty sure that four more hatched in the past two hours haha


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Some things changed I'll try to get a pic later
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's super exciting, I'm pretty sure that four more hatched in the past two hours haha


Cool. Nice one on the eggs too.


----------



## Bahugo

I just opened my emersed setup for the first time in a while besides the occasional mist, I have flowers EVERYWHERE


----------



## orchidman

coool!! pics pics pics please!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I just opened my emersed setup for the first time in a while besides the occasional mist, I have flowers EVERYWHERE


Dude, we wanna see.:biggrin:



orchidman said:


> coool!! pics pics pics please!


+1+1+1+1+1:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Incoming pics


----------



## Bahugo

*LINDERNIA ROTUNDIFOLIA 'VARIEGATED'





































Glosso



















*There is glosso under the plant in the 2nd one. I have stuff growing everywhere I really wish I could organize this some what. 

Cable here is my co2 setup


----------



## cableguy69846

Those flowers are amazing. Apparently your plants like it in there.:biggrin:

That CO2 rig is pretty sexy. Can you give me some specs on it, and where you got it?


----------



## Bahugo

regulator and extra needle valve/bubble counter from aquatica in tinley 

splitter and stuff from ace


----------



## jkan0228

+1 on that.... That reg looks like it can pack a punch! Literally....


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> regulator and extra needle valve/bubble counter from aquatica in tinley
> 
> splitter and stuff from ace


You have a solenoid on there too?


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah, but it runs 24/7


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, but it runs 24/7


No ill affects on the fish running like that?


----------



## Bahugo

Kate turns on an air stone in the 56g at night but shrimp tank is 24/7 co2


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Kate turns on an air stone in the 56g at night but shrimp tank is 24/7 co2


Not bad. I should look into some pressurized CO2.


----------



## Bahugo

It's nice, it's pretty self maintaining especially if you had a timer for the co2 if you didn't run it 24/7


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> It's nice, it's pretty self maintaining especially if you had a timer for the co2 if you didn't run it 24/7


I wouldn't mind that. I can already tell I am not going to want to change a bunch of yeast reactors once a week.


----------



## Bahugo

I hated the smell of DIY yeast


----------



## [email protected]

Man, you got them plants looking nice. All mine are melting from the move to the new tank I had to come in and look at some pics of nice plants to set my mind at ease. When they do come back I hope they start looking more like yours, good job.


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks! I will have the co2 back on tomorrow so hopefully the will finish rebounding.


----------



## orchidman

I think the test doesn't smell too bad. 


I love the flowers!


You can call me Bob


----------



## nonconductive

great looking flowers


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I hated the smell of DIY yeast


It smells like straight moonshine. I got a buzz off the smell alone when I changed it out the other day.:hihi:


----------



## 2in10

Congrats on the flowers


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> great looking flowers


Thanks! 



cableguy69846 said:


> It smells like straight moonshine. I got a buzz off the smell alone when I changed it out the other day.:hihi:


Lol, I could see that 



2in10 said:


> Congrats on the flowers


Thanks! 


So co2 is finally hooked back up, just dosed my ferts and stuff too! I cleaned the co2 diffuser I feel like it is cranking now even though most of it is still coming from a tiny section... I hate this stupid diffuser.


----------



## Bahugo

Plants seem to be more perky with the ferts and co2 today! Maybe I'll try snapping some photo's


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Plants seem to be more perky with the ferts and co2 today! Maybe I'll try snapping some photo's


Nice. Maybe it's the "juice".:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

That first plant you didn't know is Persicaria sp. 'Kawagoeanum', used to be polygonum sp. k, but it's been re-classified. Also, the ludwigia sp 'red' is now being thought to being a hybrid of ludwigia palustris. Awesome on the flowers! Such a welcoming site after the day I've had.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice. Maybe it's the "juice".:hihi:


Must be! 



sewingalot said:


> That first plant you didn't know is Persicaria sp. 'Kawagoeanum', used to be polygonum sp. k, but it's been re-classified. Also, the ludwigia sp 'red' is now being thought to being a hybrid of ludwigia palustris. Awesome on the flowers! Such a welcoming site after the day I've had.


Thanks for the ID I always forget it. I saw that about the red today. That's what I am here for! :hihi: You just gotta keep your head up, you told me too when I was talking to you and told you about my substrate disaster. 

Just tried snapping a few pics, i'll see if any of them turn out


----------



## Bahugo

I forgot to post pics 
*
Feeding
















*
*
Berried









Right side









Pearling 









Rotundifolia 









Kompact


























Downoi 
























**

I think I need to trim this guy lol *
*
















*


----------



## zachary908

Everything looks good, Bahugo. Check out the new thread I started with pics of my vacation!  

Oh! Got my first berried OEBT today!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

Very nice. The cluster of shrimp is pretty cool.


----------



## jkan0228

Hopefully someday my shrimp can breed this much too!


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks guys 

*BONUS!!!!!*
I just found some brand new CRS shrimplets!!!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew

Bahugo,

In post 1749 what is the plant in the first pic that is under the variegated that has a single round leaf and is "ruffled around the edges" and grows in long runners along the substrate?

I got a clip of it in a SnS trimmings pkg, and I really like it, and it is running all across the bottom of my tank! I just can't find a name for it!

Tank is looking AWESOME, by the way! I LOVE the multi colors of the plants!
Drew


----------



## orchidman

looks great rich! I love your shreemp


----------



## Bahugo

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Bahugo,
> 
> In post 1749 what is the plant in the first pic that is under the variegated that has a single round leaf and is "ruffled around the edges" and grows in long runners along the substrate?
> 
> I got a clip of it in a SnS trimmings pkg, and I really like it, and it is running all across the bottom of my tank! I just can't find a name for it!
> 
> Tank is looking AWESOME, by the way! I LOVE the multi colors of the plants!
> Drew


Hydrocotyle sp japan I believe. 



orchidman said:


> looks great rich! I love your shreemp


Thanks Bob!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> *BONUS!!!!!*
> I just found some brand new CRS shrimplets!!!


Nice.


----------



## Bahugo

Here is a bad picture, but you can see the shrimplet poking out


----------



## cableguy69846

Sweet, I love shrimplets.


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks cable


----------



## jkan0228

I'm more interested in that stem.  what species is it?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks cable


Np man.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> I'm more interested in that stem.  what species is it?


rotalla wallichii (spelling)


----------



## zachary908

How is the Rotala Wallichi doing for you, Rich? It's always done great for me the first couple weeks, and then it slowly goes to crap...


----------



## sewingalot

You've improved in camera taking skills so fast. Those pictures of the shrimp look really good!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> How is the Rotala Wallichi doing for you, Rich? It's always done great for me the first couple weeks, and then it slowly goes to crap...


It's doing fine, what issues did you have with it



sewingalot said:


> You've improved in camera taking skills so fast. Those pictures of the shrimp look really good!


Thanks! I just take a bunch and hope some turn out :biggrin::red_mouth


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> It's doing fine, what issues did you have with it


Do well for a few weeks, and then it would basically stop growing and start looking bad, so I'd just trash it. :hihi: Maybe I just needed to give it more time.


----------



## Bahugo

Define bad?


----------



## Bahugo

I feel like the ludwigia sp "hybrid" has been growing super quick since the rescape.


----------



## Bahugo

I just got a box from wkdracer!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I just got a box from wkdracer!


Lol. Where is the "Like" button for this?:hihi:roud:


----------



## orchidman

nice!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Where is the "Like" button for this?:hihi:roud:


lol, I hate facebook.


----------



## jkan0228

I hate twitter


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol, I hate facebook.


Lol. Another "Like" button moment.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> I hate twitter


Agreed



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Another "Like" button moment.:hihi:


Lol, I would like "I hate facebook" club.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I would like "I hate facebook" club.


Lol. Maybe we need to start one on here. Do you think they would allow that?


----------



## malaybiswas

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Maybe we need to start one on here. Do you think they would allow that?


Why not start in facebook itself? Freedom of speech :biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

malaybiswas said:


> Why not start in facebook itself? Freedom of speech :biggrin:


Lol. I should.roud:


----------



## malaybiswas

Pull us in too.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

I don't even know the last time I have been on facebook, I had too reset my password a long time ago, and ever since then every time I log in I need to reset my password because I don't remember what I change it too (you can't use any words found in the dictionary, or your name, or your email (or anything that is close too your email), need cap and lowercase, bla bla bla). It's more of a hassle then it's worth lol.


----------



## jkan0228

Haha I'd like to see how many people will like that page.


----------



## cableguy69846

malaybiswas said:


> Pull us in too.:hihi:


Lol. Will do.:hihi:



Bahugo said:


> I don't even know the last time I have been on facebook, I had too reset my password a long time ago, and ever since then every time I log in I need to reset my password because I don't remember what I change it too (you can't use any words found in the dictionary, or your name, or your email (or anything that is close too your email), need cap and lowercase, bla bla bla). It's more of a hassle then it's worth lol.


I had to reset mine too, cuz some idiot in Cali hacked it.



jkan0228 said:


> Haha I'd like to see how many people will like that page.


I think I see at least 3 myself included.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Should have some pics up in a bit hopefully.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Should have some pics up in a bit hopefully.


Groovy. I finally got some good ones up too. And Zach is putting some up.

IT'S A PICAPALOOZA!!!!!:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Uploading pics now finished planting and what not


----------



## zachary908

Awesome. I'll stay up a bit longer.

I put a pic up in my journal.. just one though. too depressing for more. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

Haha watching the duck game so I'll be ready for your pics.


----------



## Bahugo

Alright, it's taking forever to upload i didnt feel like resizing them all, photobucket does it automatically lol just takes longer to upload


----------



## jkan0228

*Anxiously waiting*


----------



## Bahugo

*FTS *tank is slightly cloudy, did a wc today, and moved around a few plants to make room for the new plant from wkndracer, also cleaned out the filter. 

























*Right

























Left

















rotundifolia 









L Hybrid 









pinnafolia (spelling)









Didiplis Diandra* needs too straighten out from shipping, then I may trim the longer oddball stems and replant the tops too make a bush grow out like the rotundifolia and wallichii 









*Shrimp stuff

















I feel more babies coming, eggs look close


















*


----------



## orchidman

nice!!

the whole thing looks a bit messy, but as the plants grow and you trim, it will clean up nicely


----------



## zachary908

Everything is looking fantastic.

Hygrophila Pinnatifida roud:


----------



## jkan0228

I see a few that I like.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> nice!!
> 
> the whole thing looks a bit messy, but as the plants grow and you trim, it will clean up nicely


What looks messy? gotta be a little more specific then that


----------



## cableguy69846

Tank looks amazing man. Love the shrimp too. Pretty soon you will be ready to sell some.:icon_wink:biggrin::hihi:

I love that plant you got from wknd. Really bright.:icon_eek:


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Everything is looking fantastic.
> 
> Hygrophila Pinnatifida roud:


Thanks! 

Yeah, I knew it was something like that I figured somebody would spell check it lol 



jkan0228 said:


> I see a few that I like.


Thanks, I think? Not sure what you meant there lol 



cableguy69846 said:


> Tank looks amazing man. Love the shrimp too. Pretty soon you will be ready to sell some.:icon_wink:biggrin::hihi:
> 
> I love that plant you got from wknd. Really bright.:icon_eek:



Thanks, yeah it is really bright! Yeah hopefully one of these days I will be able too sell something off


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, I knew it was something like that I figured somebody would spell check it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I think? Not sure what you meant there lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yeah it is really bright! Yeah hopefully one of these days I will be able too sell something off


Lol. Same here. I think I may need to start selling plants out of the emersed setups. Need to make room for more.


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah I been meaning to sell some plants in the emersed setup


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah I been meaning to sell some plants in the emersed setup


Mine are getting crazy. I need to split up all my stem plants. The hygro stricta I have in there is going nuts. And so is the glosso. I also want to find some S. repens.


----------



## jkan0228

Love the hybrid, pinnatifida, and didplis.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Mine are getting crazy. I need to split up all my stem plants. The hygro stricta I have in there is going nuts. And so is the glosso. I also want to find some S. repens.


Some S repens would be nice lol



jkan0228 said:


> Love the hybrid, pinnatifida, and didplis.


Ahh! Thanks! Yeah the hybrid and pinnatifida is growing like a weed. 


____________________

Anybody listen too hollywood undead? I don't know why I keep cracking up when I see this lyric 
"If im poppin a wheelie its because im jackin' ya bike, I got my middle finger raised as im﻿ runnin red lights.!"


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Some S repens would be nice lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh! Thanks! Yeah the hybrid and pinnatifida is growing like a weed.
> 
> 
> ____________________
> 
> Anybody listen too hollywood undead? I don't know why I keep cracking up when I see this lyric
> "If im poppin a wheelie its because im jackin' ya bike, I got my middle finger raised as im﻿ runnin red lights.!"


I saw a guy that has a bunch in an emersed setup that he is taking down, but I think he is going to trade it all for something.

That lyric is funny.


----------



## malaybiswas

The one you have as Ludwigia hybrid is actually Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'


----------



## sewingalot

malaybiswas said:


> The one you have as Ludwigia hybrid is actually Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'


Actually, it's not. It's being identified by the great ones as we speak, but they it isn't 'rubin.'

Edit: Tank is looking great, Rich. Now stop rearranging it.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Actually, it's not. It's being identified by the great ones as we speak, but they it isn't 'rubin.'
> 
> Edit: Tank is looking great, Rich. Now stop rearranging it.


Lol. Yeah, Rich, stop rearranging it.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

Yea rich!


----------



## Bahugo

Ok ok, I'm done rearanging, only thing left on the list is too possibly trim the didiplis diandra when it straightens out.


----------



## Bahugo

All my fry hatched the other day, I think two days ago, so now it's just on too raising them! I forgot to mention that


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> All my fry hatched the other day, I think two days ago, so now it's just on too raising them! I forgot to mention that


Nice one man. How many total did you get?


----------



## Bahugo

I have no idea, it's hard to count them now lol. over 40 I am almost possitive


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I have no idea, it's hard to count them now lol. over 40 I am almost possitive


Nice.


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah, they ate their first brine shrimp today it was rather exciting lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, they ate their first brine shrimp today it was rather exciting lol


Lol. That is exciting. I am glad I am not the only one who thinks that.

BTW, do you have any more of those snails you gave me with the plants? I wouldn't having 3 or 4 to toss in my 2 gallon.


----------



## Bahugo

the ramhorn snails?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> the ramhorn snails?


Yep, that's them. I took all of them out when I gassed the tank, now that there is no CO2, I want to put 3 or 4 back in the tank.


----------



## Bahugo

Next time you buy some plants from me or something I'll give you a jar full lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Next time you buy some plants from me or something I'll give you a jar full lol.


Lol. Works for me. Got any X-mas moss lying around?


----------



## malaybiswas

sewingalot said:


> Actually, it's not. It's being identified by the great ones as we speak, but they it isn't 'rubin.'
> 
> Edit: Tank is looking great, Rich. Now stop rearranging it.


Hmm. interesting. I know there are a few identifiers like hybrid, sp. 'red' all that looks like rubin, not sure if they are different vars. or just sold under different names.


----------



## nonconductive

yea rich


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> yea rich



Huh? lol


----------



## Bahugo

Pics incoming of 56g and stuff


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Pics incoming of 56g and stuff


Sweet.


----------



## Bahugo

*Fry









10g rescape









Tylo snails Up too 17+ babies plus the two adults

















Badis









56g

















cory+Pleco









Whats up









T









Angels They were going crazy for bloodworms







































*


----------



## cableguy69846

Looks good man. Where did the 10 gallon come from? Lol. I don't remember it from before.​


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> What looks messy? gotta be a little more specific then that


things just need to grow in and re-orient themselves. and then it shoudl lok better. maybe a little more specific with the plant groupings, but i say let it grow in then decide


----------



## nonconductive

i say stop messing with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


looks good, angels look really nice too,.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Looks good man. Where did the 10 gallon come from? Lol. I don't remember it from before.​


I've had the 10g for the longest time, It's where I have my tylo snails, scarlet badis and the peacock gudgeon till she gets bigger. 



orchidman said:


> things just need to grow in and re-orient themselves. and then it shoudl lok better. maybe a little more specific with the plant groupings, but i say let it grow in then decide


I don't really get what you mean by a little more specific with plant groupings, everything is grouped... It's the best I have ever grouped the plants thus far.



nonconductive said:


> i say stop messing with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> looks good, angels look really nice too,.


I am done messing with it, the only thing I will most likely do is trim the Didiplis Diandra too make a nice bush too go along with the rotundifolia, wallichii, ludwigia etc. 

Thanks! The new guys are growing up quickly.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I've had the 10g for the longest time, It's where I have my tylo snails, scarlet badis and the peacock gudgeon till she gets bigger.


Got ya. I am going to have to go back and look for it. After some Call Of Duty though.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> What looks messy? gotta be a little more specific then that





Bahugo said:


> I've had the 10g for the longest time, It's where I have my tylo snails, scarlet badis and the peacock gudgeon till she gets bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really get what you mean by a little more specific with plant groupings, everything is grouped... It's the best I have ever grouped the plants thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> I am done messing with it, the only thing I will most likely do is trim the Didiplis Diandra too make a nice bush too go along with the rotundifolia, wallichii, ludwigia etc.
> 
> Thanks! The new guys are growing up quickly.


i guess they just need to orient them.....


i love the 10g by the way!


----------



## sewingalot

malaybiswas said:


> Hmm. interesting. I know there are a few identifiers like hybrid, sp. 'red' all that looks like rubin, not sure if they are different vars. or just sold under different names.


The one smaller stem is the same thing. Manini originally sold it as ludwigia sp 'red.' Unfortunately, there was a few new names given to the smaller ludwigia sp 'red' that made it even more confusing. Part of me thinks some just name stems anything that catches the eye. :redface: The 'red' is much smaller than rubin, like 1/3 the span. Cavan's getting id's on them as we speak. The smaller one that Rich has is thought to be a ludwigia palustris sp. (possibly a hybrid) and there is a larger variety that could be a rubin hybrid, but it isn't even certain. Here's the latest on the 'red': http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/78658-ludwigia-repens-rubin-another-hybrid.html Sorry, I'm all excited about these two plants.

Rich - the tylo snails! You know, mine puts out like 12 babies a week.....the imaginary ones that is.  I really love those old man snails. The fry are getting bigger by the second. And such a cute cory picture!


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> The one smaller stem is the same thing. Manini originally sold it as ludwigia sp 'red.' Unfortunately, there was a few new names given to the smaller ludwigia sp 'red' that made it even more confusing. Part of me thinks some just name stems anything that catches the eye. :redface: The 'red' is much smaller than rubin, like 1/3 the span. Cavan's getting id's on them as we speak. The smaller one that Rich has is thought to be a ludwigia palustris sp. (possibly a hybrid) and there is a larger variety that could be a rubin hybrid, but it isn't even certain. Here's the latest on the 'red': http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/78658-ludwigia-repens-rubin-another-hybrid.html Sorry, I'm all excited about these two plants.
> 
> Rich - the tylo snails! You know, mine puts out like 12 babies a week.....the imaginary ones that is.  I really love those old man snails. The fry are getting bigger by the second. And such a cute cory picture!












In this photo you can see both varieties, the hybrid in the front and the rubin (I believe that is the second stem you sent me Sara, correct me if I'm wrong) in the background. You can clearly see the size difference of the two plants, the Rubin is nearly 3x the length and twice the width leaf size, also the stem of the Rubin is thick, as thick as a large rose stem. 


I love my snails too, Kate is thinking it might be time too sell a few though :icon_frow If you have space for some snails in the not so distant future let me know. I'll trade you them for something if you are interested!


----------



## 150EH

Everything looks good, what were the shrimp munching on, algae wafer. I see a lot of people saying their shrimp go crazy for Hikari crab bites, but I couldn't find any in the store and just picked up another bag of algae wafers, my Kuhli's and Dwarf Chain Loaches like these too.

BTW congrats on the fry!


----------



## Bahugo

They are munching on algae wafers. My shrimp like the stick things, but I don't really like feeding them those. I threw a few bloodworms in there yesterday too and they were munching/fighting over those haha.


----------



## malaybiswas

sewingalot said:


> The one smaller stem is the same thing. Manini originally sold it as ludwigia sp 'red.' Unfortunately, there was a few new names given to the smaller ludwigia sp 'red' that made it even more confusing. Part of me thinks some just name stems anything that catches the eye. :redface: The 'red' is much smaller than rubin, like 1/3 the span. Cavan's getting id's on them as we speak. The smaller one that Rich has is thought to be a ludwigia palustris sp. (possibly a hybrid) and there is a larger variety that could be a rubin hybrid, but it isn't even certain. Here's the latest on the 'red': http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/78658-ludwigia-repens-rubin-another-hybrid.html Sorry, I'm all excited about these two plants.


All's cool. I'm excited about it too. I recently got what I thought was 'rubin' but based on the specs I am seeing here, it might be the hybrid as well. 



Bahugo said:


> In this photo you can see both varieties, the hybrid in the front and the rubin (I believe that is the second stem you sent me Sara, correct me if I'm wrong) in the background. You can clearly see the size difference of the two plants, the Rubin is nearly 3x the length and twice the width leaf size, also the stem of the Rubin is thick, as thick as a large rose stem.


I might be wrong but I am having a hard time telling these plants apart now :icon_roll. The one behind looks like L. glandulosa to me than a repens.


----------



## sewingalot

Rich, if that is the plant I sent you behind the 'red' it looks like the glandulosa from this tank:









The other ludwigia I am talking about is this one: 










This is a hybrid of some sort, but it isn't known as of yet what. It's been sent off for a proper id. The best way to id it is ludwigia sp. 'xyz' or fill in the blank. That means it isn't positively identified yet.


----------



## Bahugo

I don't know I'm so confused. All I know is the super red one in the front is the red/hybrid species you sent me. I have kept an eye on where I put it since you gave it too me lol. I'm going to call it Ludwigia sp "I call it red in my tank" lol.


----------



## sewingalot

Hahaha, I call them all ludwigia sp 'red plants'


----------



## malaybiswas

sewingalot said:


> Hahaha, I call them all ludwigia sp 'red plants'


I will follow suit. Just enjoy the colors and don't worry about name.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot

Exactly, cause as soon as you figure out the name, it's changed again anyway. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah that's how I figure it anyways. Btw did you see what I said about tylo's Sara?


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo,

Tank looks great man. Those angels look very nice as well. Is that darker one a Pinoy Ghost?


----------



## sewingalot

No, I didn't see that! When I get the macro shrimp moved out of one of the tanks, I'll have to get with you about a trade. Those red claws love to eat snails. I'd hate for those cutie pie tylos to be an expensive treat. But soon! I bet you'll get a pretty penny on the S&S!


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> No, I didn't see that! When I get the macro shrimp moved out of one of the tanks, I'll have to get with you about a trade. Those red claws love to eat snails. I'd hate for those cutie pie tylos to be an expensive treat. But soon! I bet you'll get a pretty penny on the S&S!



Well let me know !  

I might have some shrimplet shots later if I feel like uploading lol. I think i have two different ones.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Well let me know !
> 
> I might have some shrimplet shots later if I feel like uploading lol. I think i have two different ones.


You lied. I don't see any shrimplets.:icon_cry:


----------



## Bahugo

It's still early


----------



## Bahugo




----------



## orchidman

shrimp look yummy!


----------



## cableguy69846

Sweet!


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks. My plants are pearling like crazy today. I forgot too dose ferts today. 

On a side note, I hate the rain. I superglued my windshield wiper blade on today (yes, I'm that ghetto). It won't stay on in the rain, and it's not because it doesn't clip or yada yada, this is the third wiper blade that has done this. The clip just progressively slides up until my windshield wiper blade slips off. I knew I was going to be driving in the rain today so I didn't feel like dealing with it (it happens rather quickly, like every 20-30 min drive I need to readjust the clip) so I figured I would try super glue. It help up great, I had zip ties and scissors (too trim off the ends of the zip ties) just in case lol.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Thanks. My plants are pearling like crazy today. I forgot too dose ferts today.
> 
> On a side note, I hate the rain. I superglued my windshield wiper blade on today (yes, I'm that ghetto). It won't stay on in the rain, and it's not because it doesn't clip or yada yada, this is the third wiper blade that has done this. The clip just progressively slides up until my windshield wiper blade slips off. I knew I was going to be driving in the rain today so I didn't feel like dealing with it (it happens rather quickly, like every 20-30 min drive I need to readjust the clip) so I figured I would try super glue. It help up great, I had zip ties and scissors (too trim off the ends of the zip ties) just in case lol.


that reminds me, i need to dose! and i didnt dose yesterday :\


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks. My plants are pearling like crazy today. I forgot too dose ferts today.
> 
> On a side note, I hate the rain. I superglued my windshield wiper blade on today (yes, I'm that ghetto). It won't stay on in the rain, and it's not because it doesn't clip or yada yada, this is the third wiper blade that has done this. The clip just progressively slides up until my windshield wiper blade slips off. I knew I was going to be driving in the rain today so I didn't feel like dealing with it (it happens rather quickly, like every 20-30 min drive I need to readjust the clip) so I figured I would try super glue. It help up great, I had zip ties and scissors (too trim off the ends of the zip ties) just in case lol.


Lol. That is so ghetto. No duct tape on that list? That stuff fixes anything.


----------



## orchidman

yeah.. rich is like the ghetto king!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yeah.. rich is like the ghetto king!


Lol.


By the way, how do you know if a shrimp is saddled? I saw a couple of my females with yellow spots on their backs. I think you can see it in a couple of my pics.


----------



## orchidman

saddled shrimp... when i had my lone sakura, the saddle was just a light red.

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=sadd...0&tbnw=167&start=0&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0


----------



## Bahugo

Pretty sure that's how you can tell, It looks like a little yellow triangle sort of thing.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> saddled shrimp... when i had my lone sakura, the saddle was just a light red.
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=sadd...0&tbnw=167&start=0&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0





Bahugo said:


> Pretty sure that's how you can tell, It looks like a little yellow triangle sort of thing.


That's it. I have like 3 or 4 saddled and 2 or 3 berried right now then. I think tomorrow, I need to shove some sponge in the filter intake.


----------



## nonconductive

too funny about the wiper rigging.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> too funny about the wiper rigging.


It's how I roll. lol


----------



## Bahugo

I have glosso growing out of glosso leaves in my emersed setup....


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I have glosso growing out of glosso leaves in my emersed setup....


Find someone who wants to by a truckload of it and we can both sell some off.roud:


----------



## sewingalot

You just reminded me. I just RAOK'd a bunch of glosso and never heard if the guy got it. I better go check. I forgot to keep any for myself, oops.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> You just reminded me. I just RAOK'd a bunch of glosso and never heard if the guy got it. I better go check. I forgot to keep any for myself, oops.


Lol, well if you need some, Rich and I both have some.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, no, I meant literally there is glosso sprouting out of my leafs. There are roots and new plantlets growing from the bottom of leaves it's weird.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, no, I meant literally there is glosso sprouting out of my leafs. There are roots and new plantlets growing from the bottom of leaves it's weird.


OK. That is crazy.


----------



## malaybiswas

Bahugo said:


> Lol, no, I meant literally there is glosso sprouting out of my leafs. There are roots and new plantlets growing from the bottom of leaves it's weird.


Do you have a photo?


----------



## lbacha

Bahugo said:


> Lol, no, I meant literally there is glosso sprouting out of my leafs. There are roots and new plantlets growing from the bottom of leaves it's weird.


Sounds like java fern, lol

Len


----------



## Bahugo

I can try and get a pic sometime today


----------



## sewingalot

Rich, is this emersed or submersed glosso? Either way, pretty cool description.


----------



## Bahugo

It's emersed. I'll try and snap some pics for you later Sara, I been selling off the glosso though because its' getting overgrown.


----------



## sewingalot

No worries if you don't get to the photo, cause glosso is glosso, right? LOL. I was thinking it was emersed since mine did similar. Looks pretty cool, doesn't it?


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah, at first I thought I had HM mixed in the box somehow and it was growing on leaves then the 2nd and third leaf came out and I took a closer look and realized it was new glosso.


----------



## sewingalot

Glosso is a cool little stem, isn't it? How are all your tanks doing? Have you resisted the urge to rescape?


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah, I've resisted the urge. Truth be told I like the current layout, and the "finished goal" when everything grows out. I can't see myself doing a serious rescape again any time soon unless I got new gravel, the black/orange/mixture is gross so if I was going to rip everything back out I would need a reason too besides plant rescaping lol. 

I do need to replant something though, it floated up the other day and I just stuck it somewhere because I didn't want too mess with it when it happened. And I really need to trim down some of the Didiplis Diandra, it is coloring up nicely though, it's pretty sexy.


----------



## Bahugo

Found a dead crystal red shrimp few minutes ago!!!! W0000000t (sacrasm) I hate shrimp. 

temp 75
ph 6.4
ammonia 0
no2 0
no3 0 
kh 2
gh 4-5 i think


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Found a dead crystal red shrimp few minutes ago!!!! W0000000t (sacrasm) I hate shrimp.
> 
> temp 75
> ph 6.4
> ammonia 0
> no2 0
> no3 0
> kh 2
> gh 4-5 i think


Old age?


----------



## Bahugo

I guess it could be. . but they couldn't be much older the 8-9 months that's saying I got them at about 2-3 months old which I highly doubt.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I guess it could be. . but they couldn't be much older the 8-9 months that's saying I got them at about 2-3 months old which I highly doubt.


What is their life expectancy?


----------



## Bahugo

1-1.5 years i think.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> 1-1.5 years i think.


Maybe it was just its time?


----------



## Bahugo

Who knows, so whatcha getting tomorrow from malay


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Who knows, so whatcha getting tomorrow from malay


Lol, you will see.:icon_wink:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

Waiting is lame!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Waiting is lame!


Lol. I will post something early in the afternoon. Since finding this "stuff", I am already in the process of designing something out of wood. Lol. That's all you get till tomorrow.roud::biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

You are mean  and too think I sold you all those plants and all that glosso and moss.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You are mean  and too think I sold you all those plants and all that glosso and moss.


Lol. It will be worth the wait. roud:

And I have not forgotten the X-mas moss.:hihi:

Ok, one more hint. Think plant factory.:icon_twis


----------



## Bahugo

No xmas moss for you eva. I "Dislike button" your hints. lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> No xmas moss for you eva. I "Dislike button" your hints. lol


Lol. I thought you hated F-book? :icon_lol:

I am going to get a couple of glass boxes tomorrow morning. They are gonna be sweet. Combine those with the 55 gallon in the garage, and I will hopefully have something started or set up by the spring. I have a pretty awesome idea for them, but I need to get it on paper. :icon_bigg

Your threat of no X-mas moss swayed me, not sure why though, my package from Chad will ship Monday.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

Some glass boxes? As in fish tanks?


----------



## Bahugo

oh and I do hate facebook lol I just figured I would use the button joke


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Some glass boxes? As in fish tanks?


Yep. 22 gallon custom rimless ones to be exact. They are 24"W x 18" D x 18"T. They will fit side by side perfectly with the 55 gallon below.:biggrin: It is gonna be sweet. And I am getting some used AS. Need to rinse it and I may use it in the 20gallon high. Not sure though.



Bahugo said:


> oh and I do hate facebook lol I just figured I would use the button joke


Lol. Nothing wrong with a good button joke.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

24x18x18 is a 33g tank, unless it's a typo and one is suppose to be a 12 instead of 18 then it would be 22g. How much did it cost you? 

Sounds sweet, take pictures! Does this mean you don't want a 29g in the near future? I may have one too sell.


----------



## malaybiswas

Those were actually from me. I think I might have given wrong dimensions. Probably 24x15x18. But they are Cable's. He can measure and tell.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> 24x18x18 is a 33g tank, unless it's a typo and one is suppose to be a 12 instead of 18 then it would be 22g. How much did it cost you?
> 
> Sounds sweet, take pictures! Does this mean you don't want a 29g in the near future? I may have one too sell.


Didn't cost me much at all. Just gas money from here to Buffalo Grove actually. And I may be interested in the 29 gallon. How come you are going to have one to sell?



malaybiswas said:


> Those were actually from me. I think I might have given wrong dimensions. Probably 24x15x18. But they are Cable's. He can measure and tell.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I think one is a 12. I am going to measure and take pics in a moment and get them up in my thread. Thanks for the goodies Malay.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Updated my thread guys. Take a look.:icon_bigg


----------



## Bahugo

Looks good

Might try and get some pics today, depending on how lazy I am


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Looks good
> 
> Might try and get some pics today, depending on how lazy I am


Thanks. I am trying to beat the lazy bug too. Lol.

What is the story on the 29 gallon?


----------



## Bahugo

I'm pretty sure the rack is going to get a rehaul soon, and I want the 29g gone I just hate the dimensions for the space on the rack. It won't be for a bit but if you are interested let me know


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'm pretty sure the rack is going to get a rehaul soon, and I want the 29g gone I just hate the dimensions for the space on the rack. It won't be for a bit but if you are interested let me know


For sure man. I will gladly take it. I think that will be my reef tank. Are you going to replace the tank with any right away?


----------



## Bahugo

I will probably put a 20g long there or something. You can have it for 15$  Not even sure when I will have money too redo the rack, looking for jobs is ollllllllllllllllld. Ready too just get a part time job and finish school at this rate.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I will probably put a 20g long there or something. You can have it for 15$  Not even sure when I will have money too redo the rack, looking for jobs is ollllllllllllllllld. Ready too just get a part time job and finish school at this rate.


Ill take it. Let me know when it is empty.:biggrin:

I hate looking for jobs too. You should just finish school. What are you going for and how much longer do you have?


----------



## Bahugo

Still have another semester at moraine, and I have no idea lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Still have another semester at moraine, and I have no idea lol.


Lol. Got ya. It would be worth finishing school. I would say "Do it."


I am off to get my hands wet now. Back in a few.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Uploading some pics should be up in a bit


----------



## zachary908

Awesome! Just uploaded a few myself.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Uploading some pics should be up in a bit





zachary908 said:


> Awesome! Just uploaded a few myself.


Sweet. I got a bunch up too.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

*Shrimplets

A

















B









C

















D









20g

































Pearlin

















Flame moss









Didiplis Diandra coloring up








*


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, Rich! I really love the look of shrimp C.


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks zach!


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow. Great pics man. Love the tank too, as always.


----------



## jkan0228

I think imma want some of that didiplis...


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks guys, tank is starting too fill in nicely.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks guys, tank is starting too fill in nicely.


Starting to.......?:icon_eek: Lol. It has been.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

lol, no plants need too still fill in


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol, no plants need too still fill in


Lol. I keep saying that about my tank too, but it is getting out of hand. Looks like a flooded jungle in there.:hihi:


----------



## malaybiswas

Bahugo said:


> lol, no plants need too still fill in


Actually, you probably want to start trimming them. The tank is quite filled it IMO. Nice plants :smile:


----------



## orchidman

dude! its so filled in!


----------



## Bahugo

I will probably trim a few things today, I need to mess with something anyways


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I will probably trim a few things today, I need to mess with something anyways


What are you trimming.:icon_wink


----------



## Bahugo

lol a bunch o stuff


----------



## Bahugo

I'll post pics later of the slight rearrange/trim


----------



## sewingalot

Such great updated pictures. I especially like the one below the 20g angled shot. For some reason, it's my favorite. Something to do with the texture and coloring. The placement is perfect.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Such great updated pictures. I especially like the one below the 20g angled shot. For some reason, it's my favorite. Something to do with the texture and coloring. The placement is perfect.


Thanks Sara! You need to check back later too look at my hack job :redface:


----------



## zachary908

I'm waiting for the pics, Dude!


----------



## Bahugo

I'll take some after I eat dinner in a bit. Num num num


----------



## zachary908

I should grab some food as well!


----------



## Bahugo

pics coming in a few


----------



## orchidman

woohooo


----------



## Bahugo

left

















right


































split up the downoi 


















________________________________

Trimmed and replanted (most got replanted some were like an inch long) the didiplis Diandra too form another "plant bush" when it fills in. Trimmed and replanted the L.hybrid. Trimmed the Lindernia sp Rotundifolia "Variegated" and moved it behind the big red stem. Trimmed some of the random ludwigia on the left side that was outgrowing all the others and sticking out like a sore thumb, and a few of the R. rotundifolia that was sticking out like a sore thumb. 

I took out the right piece of driftwood because I there was some BBA on the subwassertang I put it in the 29g till I can remove the algae and what not. 

The driftwood had some funk smell too it too when I brought it out not sure what is up with that.


----------



## orchidman

downoi looks great!


----------



## zachary908

Everything looks great, the downoi seems to be doing great for you! Mine is slowly rebounding now that my co2 is up again. I've got lots of new babies.


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow dude. Looks way better now. A little more organized. Not so crazy.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> downoi looks great!


Thanks 



zachary908 said:


> Everything looks great, the downoi seems to be doing great for you! Mine is slowly rebounding now that my co2 is up again. I've got lots of new babies.


Thanks, yeah I needed to seperate it up, there was a ton of new plants that I felt were getting choked up. 



cableguy69846 said:


> Wow dude. Looks way better now. A little more organized. Not so crazy.


Thanks, now I am going to let everything grow out. I mean *grow* out.


----------



## cableguy69846

bahugo said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, yeah i needed to seperate it up, there was a ton of new plants that i felt were getting choked up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, now i am going to let everything grow out. I mean *grow* out.


welcome to the jungle!!!!!


----------



## jkan0228

Looking good. Maybe spread out the red a bit? Since its all in one location


----------



## zachary908

I agree with Jkan. I'd try moving the L. glandulosa? Over the the left side.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> welcome to the jungle!!!!!


Going back too this look lol I miss my jungle 











jkan0228 said:


> Looking good. Maybe spread out the red a bit? Since its all in one location





zachary908 said:


> I agree with Jkan. I'd try moving the L. glandulosa? Over the the left side.



I only want one focal area of red. Once everything grows the red area will because slightly larger if I trim and replant a few stems, but if i start spreading it it will start chopping up the tank the ludwigia and rotala's have their own tints along with the tips of the D.Diandra so once things fill in it will give some nice color contrasts. I've had the reds split up before and didn't like the contrasts/choppiness. Grouped up It makes things smoother too look at as a whole.


----------



## Bahugo

I'm honestly thinking about giving gbr breeding a shot again


----------



## 2in10

Tank is looking good, should get to the jungle in a few weeks.


----------



## Bahugo

Holy rain storm batman. 

Thanks 2in10! I'm hoping I will have a jungle soon


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'm honestly thinking about giving gbr breeding a shot again


DO IT!:thumbsup:



Bahugo said:


> Holy rain storm batman.
> 
> Thanks 2in10! I'm hoping I will have a jungle soon


I am glad I didn't leave the tanks and AS out in the backyard. I would have been ticked.


----------



## sepehr

Such healthy plants, what are your light specifications again? (quantity, watts, kelvins, etc.)


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> DO IT!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I didn't leave the tanks and AS out in the backyard. I would have been ticked.


Lol that would have sucked leaving it outside in the rain



sepehr said:


> Such healthy plants, what are your light specifications again? (quantity, watts, kelvins, etc.)


the 20g has a 30" coralife CF 1x65w 6500k


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol that would have sucked leaving it outside in the rain
> 
> 
> 
> the 20g has a 30" coralife CF 1x65w 6500k


It is a huge rubbermaid tote that I had modified to house a turtle temporarily. It would have filled with water, and it is like, a 30 gallon tote or so. I would have lost my mind.


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, so much for it drying in that if it got filled with water.


----------



## sewingalot

Don't listen to them! Don't move a THING!!! Let it be for a while. LOL. Guys don't encourage his rearrangingitis. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Lol! Thanks Sara, did you see the new pics? I did a slight rearange


----------



## sewingalot

I did, and that was so sad. Stop moving things! Seriously, it looks good as it is. Now stop it. LOL.


----------



## orchidman

i agree! roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, so much for it drying in that if it got filled with water.


Oh yeah. I think I may have to put it out on a tarp for a day or so.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> I did, and that was so sad. Stop moving things! Seriously, it looks good as it is. Now stop it. LOL.


I had too do some tidying up and wanted to get the bba out on the subwassertang....

Don't be sad! BE GLAD! lol.

I almost sent you a package out of boredom with some of the trimmings but there wasn't enough for me too justify the surprise package lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Don't listen to them! Don't move a THING!!! Let it be for a while. LOL. Guys don't encourage his rearrangingitis. :hihi:


There are a lot of diseases that go with fish keeping. Collectoritis, rearrangingitis, and, my biggest problem, Multi Tank Syndrome. I am sure there is a psyche ward somewhere with our names all over it. And it is filled with other aquarists. Lol.:help:


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, my wallet can't support my multi tank syndrome. I rushed a few that I have laying in the other room granted things grow, they are not anything pretty and I wish I did them one at a time a little better. I'm in no rush to get more tanks until I can afford it all, substrate, lighting, poret foam (*SARA* I am still planning on doing HMF), a hydrophinic air pump, lids. I still want too tweak a few things on the rack that will help optimize things. It won't be anytime soon.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, my wallet can't support my multi tank syndrome. I rushed a few that I have laying in the other room granted things grow, they are not anything pretty and I wish I did them one at a time a little better. I'm in no rush to get more tanks until I can afford it all, substrate, lighting, poret foam (*SARA* I am still planning on doing HMF), a hydrophinic air pump, lids. I still want too tweak a few things on the rack that will help optimize things. It won't be anytime soon.


I hear that. I am trying to upgrade all the tanks I have now, and it is proving difficult. That is why I am not putting up a rack until the spring.


----------



## malaybiswas

Bahugo said:


> Going back too this look lol I miss my jungle


With your set of plants it should not be a long wait.


----------



## Bahugo

That's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## sewingalot

It'll be back in no time, Rich! Lol at you guys. There is a ward, by the way. That's were I was for six weeks last month.  Try to not move anything else in the meantime. I'm having sore eye syndrome trying to keep up. (Completely off topic, but I love the song "Missing You...." by John Waite. Listening to it now.) 

Nice on the plants you almost sent me. I'm happy you thought such a kind thought. But really, pay it forward to someone. That's my motto. 

Edit:
Rich, me too on the HMF. I am so excited to try it, but I simply can't afford the silly piece of foam right now. Sad, really. LOL. (That and the stand isn't built)


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> It'll be back in no time, Rich! Lol at you guys. There is a ward, by the way. That's were I was for six weeks last month.  Try to not move anything else in the meantime. I'm having sore eye syndrome trying to keep up. (Completely off topic, but I love the song "Missing You...." by John Waite. Listening to it now.)
> 
> Nice on the plants you almost sent me. I'm happy you thought such a kind thought. But really, pay it forward to someone. That's my motto.
> 
> Edit:
> Rich, me too on the HMF. I am so excited to try it, but I simply can't afford the silly piece of foam right now. Sad, really. LOL. (That and the stand isn't built)


Lol, I was going to reply too the Cable's post about the aquarium thing saying "You mean you haven't joined Sara's Aquarium Anonymous mailing list?" :flick:

Sore eye syndrome? Is my tank an eye sore? lol :eek5:

I was really considering it, someday you might end up getting a trimming package just a warning. 

Yeah, that's one of the bigger expenses for finishing the rack. Granted a sheet of foam is cheaper then buying X amount of filters, but my mind always processes it as "Wow, I need that much money for a piece of foam."


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, I was going to reply too the Cable's post about the aquarium thing saying "You mean you haven't joined Sara's Aquarium Anonymous mailing list?" :flick:
> 
> Sore eye syndrome? Is my tank an eye sore? lol :eek5:
> 
> I was really considering it, someday you might end up getting a trimming package just a warning.
> 
> Yeah, that's one of the bigger expenses for finishing the rack. Granted a sheet of foam is cheaper then buying X amount of filters, but my mind always processes it as "Wow, I need that much money for a piece of foam."


Lol @ Sara's Aquarium Anonymous mailing list. Where do I sign up?:thumbsup:


----------



## sewingalot

Hahaha, no! I get sore eyes from them wandering all the time from the constant rescaping. Kind of like how a guy looks after a pretty girl walks by and he's trying not to turn his head in front of his significant. :hihi:

I am the same way with you on the foam. What size are you needing? What is sad is I need 12 x 12 x 2 and it's like 20+ for shipping. It's just really hard for me to justify that for a lousy piece of foam.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Hahaha, no! I get sore eyes from them wandering all the time from the constant rescaping. Kind of like how a guy looks after a pretty girl walks by and he's trying not to turn his head in front of his significant. :hihi:
> 
> I am the same way with you on the foam. What size are you needing? What is sad is I need 12 x 12 x 2 and it's like 20+ for shipping. It's just really hard for me to justify that for a lousy piece of foam.


I thought shipping was 10$ inside continental u.s? I was planning on getting a whole sheet too be honest.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Hahaha, no! I get sore eyes from them wandering all the time from the constant rescaping. Kind of like how a guy looks after a pretty girl walks by and he's trying not to turn his head in front of his significant. :hihi:
> 
> I am the same way with you on the foam. What size are you needing? What is sad is I need 12 x 12 x 2 and it's like 20+ for shipping. It's just really hard for me to justify that for a lousy piece of foam.


Why not just go to the hardware store or craft store and get some? It would probably be way cheaper.


----------



## sewingalot

What pore size are you looking at and what website, Rich? I know you told me, but I'm scatterbrained lately. Cable, I've been looking everywhere. Coming up empty for what I need. The hardware store only comes in 3/8" and I need at least 2". The craft store foam that I've found is treated with chemicals and the PPI is too small for the most part. Need at least 30 ppi and no more than 45 ppi. I actually am about to abandon the idea and do a sump, as I have everything I need for it.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> What pore size are you looking at and what website, Rich? I know you told me, but I'm scatterbrained lately. Cable, I've been looking everywhere. Coming up empty for what I need. The hardware store only comes in 3/8" and I need at least 2". The craft store foam that I've found is treated with chemicals and the PPI is too small for the most part. Need at least 30 ppi and no more than 45 ppi. I actually am about to abandon the idea and do a sump, as I have everything I need for it.


OK, hang on, now I think I am lost. What are you needing the foam for? I assumed it was for putting under the tank.:iamwithst (This guys sign should really be pointing to the left. Lol)


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Why not just go to the hardware store or craft store and get some? It would probably be way cheaper.


Different foam, I've tried looking. 



sewingalot said:


> What pore size are you looking at and what website, Rich? I know you told me, but I'm scatterbrained lately. Cable, I've been looking everywhere. Coming up empty for what I need. The hardware store only comes in 3/8" and I need at least 2". The craft store foam that I've found is treated with chemicals and the PPI is too small for the most part. Need at least 30 ppi and no more than 45 ppi. I actually am about to abandon the idea and do a sump, as I have everything I need for it.


30ppi 2" off swisstropical or something like that, if you google "poret foam" it is the first one. The other website is This one scroll down too Regicell foam. I don't see it on their online store though and I don't have a credit card so I can't call too order so never looked into it. 



cableguy69846 said:


> OK, hang on, now I think I am lost. What are you needing the foam for? I assumed it was for putting under the tank.:iamwithst (This guys sign should really be pointing to the left. Lol)


It is for Hamburger matten filtration


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, that's the place. $23 shipped. Just can't justify it. We are planning on going to Columbus soon, and I plan to contact him to see if I can drop by and pick it up to save on shipping. 

Lol, Cable. Our fault for using acronyms, eh?

Edit: Rich - check this out! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sponsors-power-seller-specials/152567-foam.html

Maybe my lucky day.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Different foam, I've tried looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 30ppi 2" off swisstropical or something like that, if you google "poret foam" it is the first one. The other website is This one scroll down too Regicell foam. I don't see it on their online store though and I don't have a credit card so I can't call too order so never looked into it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is for Hamburger matten filtration


Ok. What the heck is that. I see hamburger, and get hungry, it doesn't make me think about filtration.



sewingalot said:


> Yeah, that's the place. $23 shipped. Just can't justify it. We are planning on going to Columbus soon, and I plan to contact him to see if I can drop by and pick it up to save on shipping.
> 
> Lol, Cable. Our fault for using acronyms, eh?


Lol, yep. It is too early for all that.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Yeah, that's the place. $23 shipped. Just can't justify it. We are planning on going to Columbus soon, and I plan to contact him to see if I can drop by and pick it up to save on shipping.
> 
> Lol, Cable. Our fault for using acronyms, eh?
> 
> Edit: Rich - check this out! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sponsors-power-seller-specials/152567-foam.html
> 
> Maybe my lucky day.


I'll have to check it out! Did you msg and ask how much for shipping?


----------



## sewingalot

$15.50 shipped. Not bad considering the other place wants $23, eh? That was for the 2x13x13 30 ppi.


----------



## Bahugo

I have been asking questions in their thread, curious how much a full sheet would be


----------



## sewingalot

Pm him, he responds pretty quick. I think he is getting a ton of pms right now and is slow to respond in the thread because of it.


----------



## Bahugo

I'm in no super hurry that's why I'm just posting in his thread.


----------



## Bahugo

woot 3 more dead shrimp. Igiveup.


----------



## Bahugo

Make that atleast 4.


----------



## jkan0228

aw man!


----------



## cableguy69846

That sucks man.


----------



## jkan0228

btw post #2000


----------



## orchidman

any idea why?


----------



## Bahugo

No, I'm done trying to figure it out. They can just die.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> No, I'm done trying to figure it out. They can just die.


Ouch. Rough day?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Ouch. Rough day?


I'm just fed up with these stupid shrimp, I feel like they are never happy. They get barley-barley-barley any co2, like 1 bubble every 2 seconds, barley and ferts, RO water, etc. Honestly, the only thing I can thing of is because I fed them something different yesterday, if that's the case they are all doomed.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'm just fed up with these stupid shrimp, I feel like they are never happy. They get barley-barley-barley any co2, like 1 bubble every 2 seconds, barley and ferts, RO water, etc. Honestly, the only thing I can thing of is because I fed them something different yesterday, if that's the case they are all doomed.


Is it only the crystals? Or the cherries too?


----------



## Bahugo

Pretty sure mostly crystals


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Pretty sure mostly crystals


Maybe all the tank rearranging? Maybe they are stressed out a little bit?


----------



## Bahugo

From like 2 weeks ago? I only rearanged like 3 plants the other day and only 2 got taken out of the tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> From like 2 weeks ago? I only rearanged like 3 plants the other day and only 2 got taken out of the tank.


Oh. Not sure then. Any water chemistry swings?


----------



## Bahugo

None


----------



## Bahugo

Atleast I don't have to feed them tonight, they are dining on fresh shrimp.:icon_twis


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Atleast I don't have to feed them tonight, they are dining on fresh shrimp.:icon_twis


Lol. Nice. That is kind of evil.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

*removed spam links*

Hhhmmmmm, me thinks this is a spammer.


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah it's a spammer


----------



## nonconductive

just checked out your latest pics, rich. looks awesome but my favorite is still the jungle.


----------



## Bahugo

Thanks! 

Woke up too more dead shrimp.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Woke up too more dead shrimp.


I am sorry to hear that man.:icon_conf Hopefully you will find out what happened soon.


----------



## Bahugo

I have a plan, but Sara is going to severely hurt me. It stays a secret though. It is probably new thread worthy, but I would probably just do it in here.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I have a plan, but Sara is going to severely hurt me. It stays a secret though. It is probably new thread worthy, but I would probably just do it in here.


Looking forward to the madness, I mean, plan.:hihi:roud:


----------



## sewingalot

Bahugo said:


> I have a plan, but Sara is going to severely hurt me. It stays a secret though. It is probably new thread worthy, but I would probably just do it in here.


I have your address. Do I need to send someone up there? :icon_twis LOL. You and your rearrangeritis. Sorry to hear about your shrimp.


----------



## orchidman

again!! seriously dude! why? its been like 3 days since the last scape!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Looking forward to the madness, I mean, plan.:hihi:roud:


Lol! Thanks. 



sewingalot said:


> I have your address. Do I need to send someone up there? :icon_twis LOL. You and your rearrangeritis. Sorry to hear about your shrimp.


You might have too! 



orchidman said:


> again!! seriously dude! why? its been like 3 days since the last scape!


This is _*HUGE*_. It's been longer then 3 days, the other day all I did was trim mostly, nothing really changed about the tank. It was just delayed maintenance that I did the other day honestly. 


________________________________________

Just pulled out 5 dead shrimp, almost positive these were new shrimp not the ones from yesterday because they were not in the same locations and still 99% in tact. These are the only ones I could see, I'm not about to tear through all the plants finding all the dead shrimp, that would be depressing. This has to be somehow related too the food I gave them too switch it up, it is the only thing thing that I can think of that would contribute too this massive of a die off because nothing else in their routine has changed...


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol! Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You might have too!
> 
> 
> 
> This is _*HUGE*_. It's been longer then 3 days, the other day all I did was trim mostly, nothing really changed about the tank. It was just delayed maintenance that I did the other day honestly.
> 
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> Just pulled out 5 dead shrimp, almost positive these were new shrimp not the ones from yesterday because they were not in the same locations and still 99% in tact. These are the only ones I could see, I'm not about to tear through all the plants finding all the dead shrimp, that would be depressing. This has to be somehow related too the food I gave them too switch it up, it is the only thing thing that I can think of that would contribute too this massive of a die off because nothing else in their routine has changed...


I think I am going to have to agree with you on the food thing. Makes sense.


----------



## Bahugo

Yup, but, my secret plan is still happening.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Yup, but, my secret plan is still happening.


Really interested. Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yup, but, my secret plan is still happening.


You have piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Bahugo

Well, that is all the info you will receive until this weekend most likely.  lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Well, that is all the info you will receive until this weekend most likely.  lol


Lol. You are getting payback aren't you?:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Yup. lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yup. lol


*facepalm* I knew that little stunt was going to come back and bite me.:hihi:


I did tell you in the end though, before I even got them.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> *facepalm* I knew that little stunt was going to come back and bite me.:hihi:
> 
> 
> I did tell you in the end though, before I even got them.:biggrin:


Lol, but will I tell you?


----------



## orchidman

does this have to do with your whole fish and plant seller thing?


----------



## Bahugo

Nope nothing with it.


----------



## orchidman

OH.... are you still gonna try to do that?


----------



## Bahugo

Try too do what


----------



## Bahugo

Totally misread what you said, yeah someday down the road I would like too do that.


----------



## orchidman

the plant and fish selling keeping thing you were gonna do a while ago


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo, I'm special, so I think you should PM me with your awesome plan! I'll tell you what cool stuff I have coming tomorrow!


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah sometime down the road I would like too, sorry misread what you said thought you said "Oh... so you are going to try doing that"


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, but will I tell you?


I hope so. :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908

I guess Rich didn't like my deal. He never Pm'd me. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I guess Rich didn't like my deal. He never Pm'd me. :hihi:


Lol. It happens. I am sure we will find out.


----------



## Bahugo

You will find out soon enough.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You will find out soon enough.


:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Bahugo

On a more relevant note. Another death, and a few more look like they aren't doing so hot.


----------



## jkan0228

What is going on?!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> On a more relevant note. Another death, and a few more look like they aren't doing so hot.


Did you switch their food back?


----------



## Bahugo

I haven't fed them anything since the day I fed them the one thing. I threw out the package today. Iloveflushingfivedollerbills.


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> What is going on?!


Dooms day.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I haven't fed them anything since the day I fed them the one thing. I threw out the package today. Iloveflushingfivedollerbills.


I hate that. At least you found out what it was.



Bahugo said:


> Dooms day.


It'll get better.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I hate that. At least you found out what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll get better.


I hope that's what it was. 

At this rate I don't see it getting much better. 

But I still have my secret plan.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I hope that's what it was.
> 
> At this rate I don't see it getting much better.
> 
> But I still have my secret plan.


Curious about it now.


----------



## Bahugo

Stay curious!

More dead shrimp woken up too. At this rate I don't know if I will have any crs left.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Stay curious!
> 
> More dead shrimp woken up too. At this rate I don't know if I will have any crs left.


That is not good.


----------



## nonconductive

sorry to hear that rich


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> That is not good.


Nope, not good at all 



nonconductive said:


> sorry to hear that rich


Thanks NonC :icon_frow


----------



## zachary908

Rich, sorry about the bad luck with the shrimp lately?

Are you loosing any juvies and babies, or is it just adults?


----------



## Bahugo

I'm not positive about juvies/babies it's hard to spot, I'm hoping it is mostly adults


----------



## 150EH

You can't see anything wrong like a puff of fungus on their heads or water parameters? I heard someone gave their shrimp a saltwater dip to cure a fungus, I'll look for the thread.


----------



## Bahugo

No fungus, nothing wrong with water parameters


----------



## orchidman

i wonder what it is


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> i wonder what it is


Shrimp dooms day, the end is near.


----------



## sewingalot

What are the parameters on this tank? It's possible the deaths created a mini-cycle causing more to die.


----------



## zachary908

Rich, I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it's just your adults. Maybe they are just old? Hopefully the juvies and babies make it. Could you PM with the new food you tried that way I don't order it...


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> What are the parameters on this tank? It's possible the deaths created a mini-cycle causing more to die.


I took these like a week ago, the only thing that changed was no3 was at like 10 which is still fine... ammonia and what not was at 0. I've been doing my best at picking them all out before it fowls the water. 

temp 75
ph 6.4
ammonia 0
no2 0
no3 0 
kh 1-2
gh 4-5 i think



zachary908 said:


> Rich, I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it's just your adults. Maybe they are just old? Hopefully the juvies and babies make it. Could you PM with the new food you tried that way I don't order it...


They are still under a year old, if it was really a mass die off because of old age... I think I would stop shrimp keeping. I Could picture my shrimp: "We are all x amount of days old, we all die now!!!! FOR SPARTA!!!!" lol. 

I'm hoping I have some juvies and stuff still around.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> They are still under a year old, if it was really a mass die off because of old age... I think I would stop shrimp keeping. I Could picture my shrimp: "We are all x amount of days old, we all die now!!!! FOR SPARTA!!!!" lol.
> 
> I'm hoping I have some juvies and stuff still around.


You know, now that you say that you are right.. Even if it was just old age you wouldn't get a sudden die off like this. Have you tested for Copper?


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> You know, now that you say that you are right.. Even if it was just old age you wouldn't get a sudden die off like this. Have you tested for Copper?


No, but how would copper get into the aquarium without anything being added...? 

On a serious note, more dead shrimp after getting out of the shower. . . At this point unless I saw "No dead shrimp today!" take that as their was dead shrimp, it's becoming depressing at this rate. I'm hoping that my secret project will commence on Saturday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bahugo

Btw I am about to msg you about the food zach.


----------



## chad320

When expensive shrimp start to die change 50% of the water with RO/DI and get some fresh carbon in your filter. Sorry to catch up to your thread on this note bro!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> When expensive shrimp start to die change 50% of the water with RO/DI and get some fresh carbon in your filter. Sorry to catch up to your thread on this note bro!


Pm'd you back :icon_wink

I wish things of my secret plan would come.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Pm'd you back :icon_wink
> 
> I wish things of my secret plan would come.


You're killing me, dude!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> You're killing me, dude!


I think he already did me in on this one.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Lol. It isn't something that will be guessed.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol. It isn't something that will be guessed.


You are trying to kill us, aren't you?


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, it can either be considered a very dumb plan or a very interesting plan.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, it can either be considered a very dumb plan or a very interesting plan.


Maybe you should have left the title as "Bah's mad doings." Lol.:hihi:






In all seriousness, what is it?:bounce:


----------



## Bahugo

Do you still want the 29g?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Do you still want the 29g?


For sure. Gimme a price.:biggrin:


----------



## 150EH

sewingalot said:


> What are the parameters on this tank? It's possible the deaths created a mini-cycle causing more to die.


Sara made a good point, that show "The Deadlest Catch" mentioned that they use cribing/baffles to keep the water below deck from moving to much because when one of those crabs die it releases a chemical that can kill off all the crabs around it so they have to be very careful. I wonder if all inverts release some type of toxin, that could be a problem in low flow areas of a tank.

Sorry, it's late and I'll type anything!


----------



## Bahugo

2 more goners.


----------



## sewingalot

So sad! Pm me the brand name of the food. Same thing happened to my shrimp this summer. I had to use erythomycin to clear it up. It was awful!


----------



## Bahugo

Make that 5 dead shrimp today, found more when I was taking the two out.


----------



## Bahugo

PM sent.


----------



## cableguy69846

Man. I am sorry to hear that Rich. Hopefully it stops soon.:icon_frow


----------



## nonconductive

that stinks rich! hopefully no more check out


----------



## Bahugo

On a comical note, I never realized I had so many CRS until I started pulling out dead ones. LOL!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> On a comical note, I never realized I had so many CRS until I started pulling out dead ones. LOL!


Maybe there will be enough that they will bounce back.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Maybe there will be enough that they will bounce back.


I doubt it at this rate, if this keeps up for another day or two my population will be shot completely.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I doubt it at this rate, if this keeps up for another day or two my population will be shot completely.


Keep your fingers crossed that no more will kick it then. If not, are you going to get more?


----------



## Bahugo

If I can ever afford more lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> If I can ever afford more lol


If worst comes to worst, I am sure I will be getting some in the near future to breed. If you are nice, I will be glad to share.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

Another death! 

On a side note, got some more hc for an emersed experiment.


----------



## orchidman

are you gonna tell us what you are scheming?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Another death!
> 
> On a side note, got some more hc for an emersed experiment.


Experiment?


----------



## Bahugo

Yes, experiment mwahahahahah


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yes, experiment mwahahahahah


Lol. Sounds like something fun. Or scary. Not sure yet.

BTW, how much you want for the 29 gallon?


----------



## Bahugo

What seems fair? 20? I should have it broken down by next weekend


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> What seems fair? 20? I should have it broken down by next weekend


Don't rush it. I won't have the money till Nov. 10th-ish anyway. Had to buy Maternity clothes, and I will give you 20 for it, no problem.:icon_cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Bahugo

Alrighty, I'll let you know when I have it all emptied out and stuff. By the way, I never forgot about giving you some Xmas moss, it's just in the tank with the rainbowfish fry and I don't want to disturb them.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Alrighty, I'll let you know when I have it all emptied out and stuff. By the way, I never forgot about giving you some Xmas moss, it's just in the tank with the rainbowfish fry and I don't want to disturb them.


Sounds good man.

No worries on the moss. I have a bunch of stuff coming from Chad next week. He forgot to send it cuz I paid him when he was still out of state. He is gonna send it out to me on Monday. How are the rainbowfish doing by the way?


----------



## Bahugo

My package should be here today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *CRosses fingers*


----------



## zachary908

:bounce: Awesome! Can't wait! I've got a package coming Wednesday! :biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

I got a sexy package today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I got a sexy package today!!!!!!!!!!


What is it?!?:bounce:


----------



## Bahugo

A secret, for my secret plan silly.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> A secret, for my secret plan silly.


*headdesk*


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> A secret, for my secret plan silly.


When is this secret going to be unveiled??? I may have to boycott your Journal until isn't a secret, otherwise I may go insane....


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> *headdesk*


Lol. 



zachary908 said:


> When is this secret going to be unveiled??? I may have to boycott your Journal until isn't a secret, otherwise I may go insane....


If you boycott the secret may never be revealed. Btw I saw your emersed pic in cable's journal, what are you growing?


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> If you boycott the secret may never be revealed. Btw I saw your emersed pic in cable's journal, what are you growing?



Alright, I won't boycott! Right now it's just all the stuff I had growing in the bins before.


----------



## Bahugo

This is going slooooower then expected.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> This is going slooooower then expected.


What is?


----------



## Bahugo

The secret I was expecting to get alot more done today .


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> The secret I was expecting to get alot more done today .


Dang. I was hoping you would slip up and tell us.:hihi:

Do you have time limit to do it, or is it just you wanted to be to a certain point today?


----------



## Bahugo

Things are moving along smoothly.. Now I have a few pics, do I show, or no.... dun dun dun


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Things are moving along smoothly.. Now I have a few pics, do I show, or no.... dun dun dun


I'd post em. Lately I'm beating you in pics, bro. That's sad.. :flick:

I've posted pics the last three days! You should check some out if you have the time.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Things are moving along smoothly.. Now I have a few pics, do I show, or no.... dun dun dun


Do it....... You know you want to.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Here is your tease: 

*New 20g long tank *The old one is getting moved too where the 29g was on the rack. 

First layer is a sprinkle of peat. 










I am not using dirt, this is not a dirt tank. I repeat this is not a dirt tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

:icon_eek: I am now on the edge of my seat.








So, is it a dirt tank?:hihi:


----------



## zachary908

Nice looking, dude! I can see this being a great scape. *sigh* scape... Mayb e one day I will have a tank with a scape instead of just 6 million plants. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> :icon_eek: I am now on the edge of my seat.


Oh are you. Going to ignore the dirt comment lol. 



zachary908 said:


> Nice looking, dude! I can see this being a great scape. *sigh* scape... Mayb e one day I will have a tank with a scape instead of just 6 million plants. :hihi:


I am hoping it turns out nice.


----------



## Bahugo

Oh and by the way my emersed experiment is setting up a container with only peat for dwarf baby tears.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Oh are you. Going to ignore the dirt comment lol.


Lol.

On a serious note, what will the peat do?



Bahugo said:


> Oh and by the way my emersed experiment is setting up a container with only peat for dwarf baby tears.


See above question. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

I inject my peat with roids bro it does anything and everything a plant can ever want lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I inject my peat with roids bro it does anything and everything a plant can ever want lol


Lol. I take it you used it for the glosso?:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

It lowers the ph right? What else does it do?


----------



## Bahugo

Lowers PH/softens water and is good for bacteria and roots yada yada. I'm just trying to do it right for something that I have been dying too try for a while now.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lowers PH/softens water and is good for bacteria and roots yada yada. I'm just trying to do it right for something that I have been dying too try for a while now.


Good to know it lowers PH. I may have to play around with it now.


----------



## jkan0228

I've also been meaning to try it. But don't have a tank setting up. Might get some Peat caps from Rootmedic.


----------



## Bahugo

You can put it in your filter, it doesn't have to go under the substrate.


----------



## jkan0228

How much do you put?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You can put it in your filter, it doesn't have to go under the substrate.


Do you have any idea how much it will lower it by?


----------



## Bahugo

PRetty sure it depends on how much you use, truth be told I have never used peat in an aquarium before.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> PRetty sure it depends on how much you use, truth be told I have never used peat in an aquarium before.


Got ya. I will follow you then, and see how it does before I take the plunge.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

I'll let you know. I have a feeling it won't get finished till tomorrow I'm really not in the mood too do anything else right now lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'll let you know. I have a feeling it won't get finished till tomorrow I'm really not in the mood too do anything else right now lol.


Lol. I get the same way, that is whey there is still a huge clump of DHG in my emersed box.

And I will for sure follow this project closely. I am really curious now.


----------



## Bahugo

I am excited about this project.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I am excited about this project.


Me too.:bounce: And I don't even know what it is other than another fish tank.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

I'm hoping to get everything more or less done today.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'm hoping to get everything more or less done today.


Sweet. I will be waiting.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Went and got water for the old 20g so when I move it too the other room I don't have too worry about moving 20g of water too. 

For the new 20g I am pretty sure that the first fill will be 100% tap or like 75% tap then I will start too do RO water after that.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Went and got water for the old 20g so when I move it too the other room I don't have too worry about moving 20g of water too.
> 
> For the new 20g I am pretty sure that the first fill will be 100% tap or like 75% tap then I will start too do RO water after that.


Do you have an RO unit, or do you buy it?


----------



## Bahugo

buy it


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> buy it


Where and how much do you pay?


----------



## Bahugo

Old tank moved


New tank in place
substrate in 
driftwood in

Still need water, 
plants


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Old tank moved
> 
> 
> New tank in place
> substrate in
> driftwood in
> 
> Still need water,
> plants


SWEET!!!!! :bounce:

Are you gonna be done today?


----------



## Bahugo

I should be if everything gos smoothly


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I should be if everything gos smoothly


*crosses fingers* If I see the slightest sign of Murphy or his law, I am going to kick him where the sun don't shine. *looks around*:icon_eek:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> *crosses fingers* If I see the slightest sign of Murphy or his law, I am going to kick him where the sun don't shine. *looks around*:icon_eek:


Even if it's not done I will probably upload pics tonight. I'm still debating if this is new journal worthy... 

New tank, fresh start, carry the compilation of tanks to a new journal?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Even if it's not done I will probably upload pics tonight. I'm still debating if this is new journal worthy...
> 
> New tank, fresh start, carry the compilation of tanks to a new journal?


It might be. I think when I do the plant rack, I am going to do a separate journal for it.

A new start warrants a new journal for us to spam, and derail.:hihi:roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Still debating if I should retire this journal.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Still debating if I should retire this journal.


Idk about that, but another one for the new tank may be in order at least. This one is 144 pages long. Lol. Journal, more like novel.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Well that's the thing if I start a new one I will end up stop posting in this one, if I post in this one it makes the first 150 pages of my 20g long irrelevant.


----------



## Bahugo

*Opting too shut down this journal, pics and what not moved here:*
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...h-tech-planted-akadama-crazy.html#post1575288


----------



## jkan0228

Looks like a good start! Is this gonna be a crypt tank? Dutch?


----------



## cableguy69846

:icon_eek:

That is what you have been doing. It looks good so far man. Good luck with the planting and I hope it turns out the way you want it to.

What are you going to use the one on the rack for? Breeding something?


----------



## sewingalot

And so another begins! Looking forward to the new tank even though you took everything apart.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> :icon_eek:
> 
> That is what you have been doing. It looks good so far man. Good luck with the planting and I hope it turns out the way you want it to.
> 
> What are you going to use the one on the rack for? Breeding something?


It will be shrimp tank #2, or 1 if you consider the new tank #2 



sewingalot said:


> And so another begins! Looking forward to the new tank even though you took everything apart.


Thanks!


----------



## Bahugo

Btw Sara I sent you a PM


----------



## chad320

Wow, nice start, Ill be following this one....still  Whatcha got tied to the driftwood?


----------



## Bahugo

*Opting too shut down this journal, pics and what not moved here:*
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...h-tech-planted-akadama-crazy.html#post1575288


----------

